# July Jelly Beans of 2014! *16 pink bumps, 18 blue bumps, 8 yellow bumps** (24 here)



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya ladies! Here's the new thread for the July Jelly Bean Mommies of 2014. If you want to be added to this top post with your due date and team, send me a quick PM, or post down below.

Siggy Banners from the original thread are included at the bottom of this post


*Jelly Beans Here*

Callypygous - :yellow: turned :pink: June 4, 2014 Elena Cristina
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/N1lsm4.png​
lmbhj - :blue: born June 18, 2014

Ladyluck8181 - :yellow: turned :blue: June 27, 2014 Harry Cole
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/m51Cm4.png​
JackJack82 - :blue: born June 27, 2014 Andrew Loren
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Wye0m4.png​
tymeg - :pink: born June 27, 2014 Teagan Kenzley
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Ti1fm4.png​
gidge - :blue: born July 1, 2014 Giovanni
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/iK1hm4.png​
Linnypops - :pink: born July 1, 2014 Elka Rose
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/U2LWm4.png​
charlie00134 - :pink: born July 2, 2014 Ruby Rose
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/1nGQm4.png​
MumLtdEst2010 - :pink: born July 3, 2014 Holly May
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/XZIvm4.png​
krissie328 - :blue: born July 3, 2014 Christian Alexander
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Oeh0m4.png​
Celine - :pink: born July 3, 2014 Isabelle
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/3pytm4.png​
twinkletots - :pink: born July 8, 2014 Emma
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/H6PTm4.png​
Timewaster - :blue: born July 10, 2014

moltal213 - :pink: born July 11, 2014

BabyDoll0077 :blue: born July 11, 2014 Liam Thomas
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/kkcam4.png​
Pooch - :pink: born July 12, 2014 Isabel Ann
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/CLAcm4.png​
Tulip - :blue: born July 19, 2014 Rowan
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/ThLPm4.png​
Sun_Flower - :pink: born July 20, 2014 Violet
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/ipFAm4.png​
michelle8733 - :pink: born July 21, 2014 Scarlett Grace
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/BW3jm4.png​
BrandiCanucks - :blue: born July 22, 2014 Asher Rowan Manuel
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/4oHLm4.png​
IsaacRalph - :blue: born July 22, 2014 Edward
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/gUZcm4.png​
leash27 - :pink: born July 22, 2014 Ella Grace
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/iEs5m4.png​
SassyGee - :blue: born July 23, 2014 Kingston
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/2pO6m4.png​
Frustrated1 - :blue: born July 23, 2014 Joshua Benedict
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/egSlm4.png​


*Due Dates and Teams*


June 26

JackJack82 :blue:

1

Linnypops :pink:

2

dlcamore :blue:  Aiden Robert Peter
ladyluck8181 :yellow: 

3

charlie00134 :pink:

4
5

krissie328 :blue: Christian Alexander
Victoriaaa :blue:
MumLtdEST2010 :yellow:

6

callypygous :yellow:
twinkletots :pink:

7

lmbhj :blue:
BeauMrs :yellow:

8

Timewaster :yellow:

9
10

Frustrated1 :blue:
SassyGee :blue:
MoominJ :blue:
Snow Owl :pink:

11

pooch :pink:
MYPRINCEssB :yellow:

12

BabyDoll0077 :blue:

13
14

Sun_Flower :pink: Violet

15

julybaby14 :pink:

16

LittleMinx :pink: Fern Amelia

17

Tymeg :pink: Teagan Kyler
Tulip :blue: 

18

dreams :blue:

19
20

BrandiCanucks :blue: 
PinkNerdz :pink:

21

moltal213 :pink: 

22

leash27 :pink:

23

mamapavlic :blue: Julian Andrew Scott
24

IsaacRalph :blue:
gidge :blue:
LaPinksa :pink: Allana Marie

25

astraloree :blue:

26

tooth_fairy :pink:
ricschick :pink:

27

rray0560 :pink:

28

blossome :yellow:

29
30

Selene30 :blue:
Brassandsass :blue:

31

toffee87
MrsO13 :yellow:​
:angel: xMissZoiex had a beautiful baby angel, Leo Matthew, on February 1, 2014. Too beautiful for earth :angel:

Non-Sparkly
Just remove the *'s.

https://i.imgur.com/IgpJW8y.jpg

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/IgpJW8y.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]


Sparkly

https://i.imgur.com/x1Q1Kzx.gif

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/x1Q1Kzx.gif[*/IMG][*/URL]


Baby One

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/jellybeanbabies.gif 

[IMG*]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies*/jellybeanbabies.gif[/*IMG]


----------



## Linnypops

I'm going to post on the virgin thread :) I'm due July 1st - girl. X


----------



## Selene30

Yay 

I'm due 30th July God willing <3 and :yellow: till 20th March


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds good, Selene. And welcome on over, Linny! Hopefully the rest of us can venture on over soon and get the party re-started, lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So who has plans for the rest of the weekend? It's a long weekend here. Kiddies are off school tomorrow.


----------



## Selene30

I had to stay in bed all weekend which makes it feel strange but it helped a lot to skype family. Anybody else been getting strange cravings, I am craving things I haven't tasted in like ten years and not available anywhere in this country! But the normal seems to be tomatoes, anchovies, pickled lemons and non-alcoholic beer....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wouldn't say STRANGE cravings, but my biggest ones lately seem to be McDonalds cheeseburgers, Tostitos and salsa, and last night I craved pickles and Candy Cane Ice Cream, lol


----------



## Tulip

Subbing :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Also, if I have any due dates or teams wrong up to this point, let me know and I'll change em for ya! :)


----------



## krissie328

I am due July 5th. And of course we are team blue. My phone doesn't show tthe emoticons so sorry if it is there already. 

I am not really craving anything, I am back to not being very hungry.


----------



## Selene30

Brandi that is awesome I have been craving mcdonalds breakfast especially the hash browns they are so yummy but I try to avoid fried food so i had three in four months so im doing well. Candy cane Ice cream sounds amazing. 

Bless you Krissie <3 sometimes eating ice cubes helps me when I can't eat. Also I stay away from any warm food around that time also jelly if it doesn't smell or yogurt helps.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had you down as the 6th Krissie, but all is changed now :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Brandi. My original due date was the 6th I think. I noticed the other day the doctor has the 5th on my paperwork. 

I have used ice cubes a lot. I am trying to eat small meals more frequently to at least not have blood sugar lows. Its just so hard to make good choices when I work full time and have classes 3 nights a week. But gotta do what's best for Bubs.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm finding I'm the most nauseous when my stomach is completely empty, so mornings are hardest. I've gone all night without eating, and first thing in the morning, I take a thyroid medication and can't eat for at least an hour afterwards, so I've been bad and skipping the medication lately.


----------



## Victoriaaa

Im due on the 5th July..find out on Friday what team we are :) so will keep you all updated! x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey I'm due 24th July and most likely team blue as we saw a little willy at 16 week scan few weeks ago just got to confirm it in few weeks. X


----------



## LittleMinx

Evening ladies...

Brandi - my official due date is July 30th, but she is being born via c-section July 16th... also her name is Fern Amelia :cloud9: ... Thanks for the shiny new thread, it looks great x

Have any of you suffered with rhinitis? I think I might have it as I've had what I thought was a cold since around 5 weeks.. it's driving me nuts. 

xx


----------



## leash27

Great idea to start a brand new thread ladies, I like seeing all the due dates and teams on the first page too.

Have any of you still not felt any real strong movements yet? I am almost 18 weeks and still only getting the occasional butterfly type sensations but nothing very strong. I remember with DS I never felt them until way after 20 weeks but my placenta was anterior then. It's posterior this time and I guess with it being my second pregnancy I would have felt more by now.

Think I may get the doppler out later for some reassurance!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not in this pregnancy, but I did have it with my youngest and it drove me nuts too. Hot steam seemed to help a lot.

Updating the first post now


----------



## LittleMinx

leash27 said:


> Great idea to start a brand new thread ladies, I like seeing all the due dates and teams on the first page too.
> 
> Have any of you still not felt any real strong movements yet? I am almost 18 weeks and still only getting the occasional butterfly type sensations but nothing very strong. I remember with DS I never felt them until way after 20 weeks but my placenta was anterior then. It's posterior this time and I guess with it being my second pregnancy I would have felt more by now.
> 
> Think I may get the doppler out later for some reassurance!
> 
> X

I'm a week behind you and still not feeling strong movement, more pops and swirling at the moment x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm only a few days ahead of you, leash, and only felt the first STRONG kick last night. I felt flutters and flips from about 8-9 weeks, but last night was the distinct, felt-on-the-outside kick for the first time.


----------



## leash27

Thanks ladies!

Just listened in on the doppler and her heartbeat was pounding away really strong I guess she's just a lazy madam like her mama 

X


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi all. 
I'm due 12th of July with a baby boy. Still debating names with DH so will update once we decide. 
Also, DH felt his first baby movements last night! It was a complete roll I've and freaked him out a little but then he couldn't stop touching hoping to feel it again lol. Also both our mums felt the movements too last night. Still quite light but definitly felt.


----------



## krissie328

Our name is Christian Alexander. It feels kinda weird calling him by his name now.

I am feeling stronger movements today. I am hoping DH can start feeling them. He has been asking for weeks if he can. I took him to finish up our registry, he was so excited and wanted everything. It was hard to get him to focus. I did eventually cave and let him buy a matching onesie and bib.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Due JULY 5TH staying team yellow


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol, I know what you mean, Krissie. I keep wanting to call him Freckle on here when I know I can call him Kesler or Kes. I ALMOST slipped to my brother today though when I said "the boys" will go in the middle row of the van. He didn't pick it up, thankfully.

Front page updated to here.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

20 week scan today, cant believe im still team yellow!! I wanted to ask so badly!! Heres the piccies I got and a bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







20140217_112520.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









20140217_112446.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









2014-02-17 12.09.14-1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Very cute bump MumLtd


----------



## julybaby14

I had my ultrasound and it is a girl! I'm very excited to start looking for lots of pink things and bows! Not sure on a name yet.

Also if you could add me, team pink due July 15th.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1392488860595 (2).jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hooray shiny new thread :) I'm due July 14th, finding out gender on Feb 26th hopefully. 

I'm starting to feel stronger kicks on the inside now but nothing on the outside yet. All the kicks are down low so I don't really have a chance to feel them outside as much xxx


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies....

I am here lol

I had a family reunion yesterday and the heat in Cape Town at the moment is ridiculous... It was 40degrees yesterday and I could not eat, as I was getting to hot, and had a pounding headache, 

My dad, was so upset, said "YOU ARE PREGNANT, YOU NEED TO EAT!!" Lol, the old man....

So I had a piece of chicken and noodle salad....

Ty fetched me, and got me some ice cream...

Got home to find out my little Bonnie is on heat, and Clyde tried to mount her, and I almost had heart failure, as she is so little and almost 4 months old.....


----------



## gidge

I´m due 24th July. 17 weeks at the mo so won´t find out gender until the 20 week scan. :)
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frustrated1

Oooh, a new thread! I have missed a lot over the last three days. I've yet to catch up properly with everyone's posts so sorry if i've missed anything.

*Littleminx* - congrats on being team pink. I would be going nuts buying little dresses if I knew I was having a girl!

*Brandi* - glad to hear everything is ok after your scare. You must have been really worried.

*Tymeg* - what a lovely way to come up with your daughter's name. It's really beautiful.

*MumLtd* - Lovely scan photos. Yay, another team yellow!

*July Baby* - Another great scan photo and I absolutely love the bow on her hair!

*Linny, Tymeg, IMBHJ, Gigde, MumLtd * - Lovely bump pictures. I'm feeling incredibly fat and frumpy at the moment! Everyone else's bumps look a lot neater than mine seems to!

*Tulip* - I thought of you and your husband going on a small plane this morning. Our flight home was delayed until 9.50 and my 20 scan was booked for 10am, so we decided to get an alternative airline which we had never flown on before. OMG, i have never been on a plane like it. It sat 15 and was like a long bullet. There were individual doors on both sides for every three rows of seats, which you climbed directly into. The seats rows tipped forward like in a 2 door car to let people into the row behind and there was no aisle at all. You just climbed straight out! I have posted some pictures as it was just too funny not to share! It left on time though, which was the important thing so we got to the hospital in plenty of time.

AFM, we are Team Yellow and are due on 10 July. I spoke to the clinic this morning in relation to a genetic test I'd had done and the lady asked me if I wanted to know the sex as she had it in front of her. I practically screamed "NO" as I thought she was about to let it slip. It seems weird that someone else knows and I don't though! It is tempting to find out, but I really love surprises and don't often get many!

We had a lovely weekend in Guernsey. We eventually got away on Saturday morning, so only lost one evening of the trip. It was an absolutely tiny island (I thought the island we live on was small at just 6 miles by 9 miles, but this one was minute!). The weather was awful on Saturday and most site seeing places were closed (it seems Guernsey closes for the winter!) but we still had a lovely time. We pigged out completely and had a great afternoon tea yesterday I'm still stuffed from the trip. We also managed to pick up some cute bits for JB, including some gorgeous heavily discounted baby girl's cardigans that were just too much of a bargain not to buy in Jojo Maman. 

Our scan this morning was fantastic. Given the risk of the baby having Di George Syndrome, the scan was done by our consultant and he gave the heart, palette and all other major organs a detailed examination and, fingers' crossed, everything looks fine. He looked absolutely horrified though when I said I was thinking about having a home birth&#8230;! It was so sweet seeing all of JB's little limbs, hands and feet. He's got his daddy's thighs by the looks of things. He's weighing approx 11oz, so like a medium sized steak! I didn't really get a great photo, but we got a great view on the screen. I think I may have inadvertently spotted *HIS* private bits. I wouldn't have known what to look for if I hadn't seen lots of scan photos online, but perhaps I was mistaken. Only time will tell!
 



Attached Files:







Plane 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









Plane 2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









Plane 3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you ended up having a good time on your weekend, Frustrated!! That plane is so tiny and cute! We definitely don't have them that small here, lol.

Front page updated to here!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As for the new thread, we moved over so that we could keep the front page updated. I know it was something we desired, to keep track of teams and due dates and stuff, and I know in the past, someone had tried contacting admins about taking over the thread and never heard back, and personally, I had tried to contact the OP about updating the front page, and noticed visitor messages about the same with no response and no updates. I never heard back but saw posts elsewhere, so figured this was probably easiest and best...move over to a new one, lol.


----------



## Frustrated1

I think the new thread is an absolutely fabulous idea! Thanks for setting it up Brandi


----------



## Frustrated1

For all you fellow team yellows - are any of you struggling with nursery decoration ideas? I can't find any bedding which doesn't seem to be grey, cream or beige all of which are a bit dull for me! Some places in the US seem to have more choice (such as Pottery Barn), but I don't want to order and incur high shipping costs just to find out that I don't like it when it arrives.


----------



## callypygous

Thanks for the new thread Brandi :thumbup: My due date was moved back to July 6th and I am team :yellow: Had my scan today and resisted the urge!

As for the team yellow nursery, I love eau de nil/duck egg colours, but we have decided to go for a jungle/hot air balloon themed nursery to bring a bit of the outdoors indoors with the use of mobiles, hanging decorations and wall decals. I was really inspired by a nursery I found online in a blog.
https://creativetradition.blogspot.com/2013/08/ajaxs-woodland-adventure-gender-neutral.html

I love hot air balloons and how colourful they are. DH and I met in Bristol and it's also where LO was conceived so I thought it was quite nice to pay homage to the Bristol Hot Air Balloon festival. I also found an awesome free tutorial to make the hot air balloons myself.

I've also seen some awesome, Grey/White/Yellow nurseries. I'd think of a theme that appeals to you and go from there. I wanted something that would really trigger my child's imagination - and thought all children love animals and adventures. We don't have much wildlife around us and thought it would be fun to bring it into their room.

Let me know what you come up with! I can't wait to start decorating the nursery :happydance:


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Also, if I have any due dates or teams wrong up to this point, let me know and I'll change em for ya! :)

Hi Brandi,

Can you please add me to the list as team :pink: and due July 26th.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a friend who painted her baby's room a sky blue, and then at the bottom, had tall green grass. Through different areas of the room, she added trees and vines, and then had monkeys and elephants and other jungle animals roaming and swinging. It turned out REALLY cool.


----------



## moltal213

Yay I can finally be on the front page my. Edd is 21july 2014 not sure about gender .. So team unknown for now .. :) tanks Brandi u made my day !!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No problem, moltal! I'll leave you Stork Free until you find out!

Tooth, added you as well!


----------



## Tulip

Oh my god Frustrated that plane is amazing :rofl: I'm now completely panicking about next Friday! :wacko: You're on Jersey I take it? My aunt got married there, loved it. I take it the hospital is in St H? Home birth would be epic, not far to travel if you needed to transfer - go for it! 

Thanks for all the updating Brandi xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Tulip said:


> Oh my god Frustrated that plane is amazing :rofl: I'm now completely panicking about next Friday! :wacko: You're on Jersey I take it? My aunt got married there, loved it. I take it the hospital is in St H? Home birth would be epic, not far to travel if you needed to transfer - go for it!
> 
> Thanks for all the updating Brandi xx

Yes, we live on Jersey and love it too. I always thought it was small and quiet after moving here from London, but after going to Guernsey it seems like New York on a busy day :rofl: 

We only have one hospital (!) which is the one in St Helier. Luckily it's only 5 mins down the road from us (at the speed OH drives) so if something goes wrong we can get there quickly.


----------



## Tulip

I dreamed of a HB for this one, but we're just too far from the hospital for me to relax. It has a great home-from-home mw-led unit though, so I'll make do.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mini vent. I probably vented already, but I can't remember.

I last got paid January 28. My paycheque was shorted $100, and I didn't realize it until a few days after. I contacted my employer (no longer working there) and they confirmed the mistake and said they would issue a new cheque. Last Monday, I called them and they said they were in the process and there is a 48 hour turn around time and they had to mail it to me. Thursday, I still hadn't seen it so I called again and they said they had put it in the mail the day before and it should be in my mailbox on Friday. Friday, I checked my mail. Nothing. Today, I checked my mail. Again, nothing. It takes 2 days for mail delivery within the same city where I live so assuming it was sent out after mail was collected on Wednesday and it was processed Thursday, it should have been here today.

Unfortunately, it's a holiday today so I can't call them and find out about it today.

They already told me that because I'm no longer employed, they couldn't direct deposit the money. I don't understand why they couldn't call me when it was ready and have me pick it up if it was ready on Wednesday. I live less than a kilometre away. Now my gas tank is completely empty. My gas gauge is below the Empty line. All weekend, I've been trying to sell my kids toys that they don't play with (and even some of my son's unopened birthday presents) just to get by. I've successfully sold two items for a total of $5. I've been able to put a total of 4litres of gas in my tank through the weekend and god only knows if it'll be in TOMORROW. It HAS to come in tomorrow, or my daughter is screwed. She has an eye appointment out of town at Children's Hospital for her eyes and we've waited a year for this apointment with the specialist. My son has counselling, and I have my ultrasound on Wednesday. GAH!


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks for the updated thread Brandi :thumbup: can I have team pink for 6th July please?
I still can't really feel any movements and am 20 weeks tomorrow with my third so really thought I would be feeling lots by now.

Loving all the bumps. I feel huge! Mind you I am eating all the time. I have put on about 8 pounds which seems a lot cos I am only short. Anyone else piling on a few pounds?

Sorry to hear your latest saga Brandi, you are really due a break x


----------



## krissie328

I just recently started gaining weight. I have put on 2.5 lbs in the last couple of weeks. I have definitely started to show more too. I cannot wait for my maternity dresses to start looking good with a proper bump.


----------



## Frustrated1

I've stopped weighing myself as the weight gain was making me miserable. By 18 weeks I'd put on about 16lbs :shock:


----------



## charlie00134

Hello ladies, sorry I've been awol too many miscarriages and still births were on my varying radars so while I was on holiday I decided to take some time out from a lot of groups. I'm due 3rd July and still expecting a girl.

I had my 20 week anatomy scan on Thursday and it was amazing, we even got to see the 4 chambers of the heart, the detail was incredible. After the scan I went to see the consultant and it was the one I like! She's booked me for 3 additional growth scans without me asking and is arranging a meeting with an anaesthetist to discuss my fears around epidural and give me all the facts. She's also done some researching about IVF births and because there's mixed opinions about inducing early I now have the choice between being induced on my due date or at 42 weeks as normal, I've decided to wait and make my decision later down the line. 
Symptom wise my appetite has plummeted and I've lost some of the weight I've gained, I think I'm on about 3lb gain now so still healthy at least. I've also started getting awful stretching pains so I've had to find some looser trousers and reach for the painkillers.


----------



## Frustrated1

Glad to see you back Charlie. I hope you had a good holiday


----------



## callypygous

I know I shouldn't feel low, but I do. I had been carefully monitoring my weight gain (on a weekly basis so as not to get obsessive). I had gained 9lbs at 19 weeks so was confident come 20 weeks I would have gained the recommended 10lb or just slightly over. Got the shock of my life this morning weighing in at 14lbs! How did I gain 5lbs in ONE week? I barely changed my diet at all. I let myself have the occasional treat (a hot chocolate/occasional biccie) and so far had been getting away with it.

Only difference is my stools are much firmer than usual, I'm a bit constipated. But I have been eating loads of veg and fruit. Going to get back on the juicing and see if that helps keep things moving..

Has anyone else had sudden weight gain at certain stages in their pregnancy? I just felt so in control and now I am terrified that gaining 5lbs a week will be the norm! I'm going to cut down on the sugary treats (that I *thought* I was already having in moderation) and replace them with nuts/dried fruits/fresh fruits etc to see if that makes a difference. It would be better for baby anyhow, just not so much fun for Mummy! :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

I know how you feel. After last night's discussion about weight I got back on the scales this morning to find that I've now put on a grand total of 19lbs in 20 weeks. Am absolutely horrified. I have just had a weekend away where I ate far too much, but even so I will have to work extra hard at Aquanatal tonight and try to go for a run this week too.


----------



## lmbhj

Hey ladies!

I'm due July 7th with boy. Please add me to the list on the front. :)

Still haven't felt any movement i can pin point as baby. :( Damn anterior placenta. Should be any day now though! Hip pains at night come and go. Had a good 4-5 days last week with no pains. Went to a baby shower this weekend and was talking to another pregnant woman and i mentioned my hip pains had gotten much better. I jinx myself. Back with vengeance last night! Toss and turn and toss and turn and fidget and fidget and up to pee a million times. ugh.

Still feeling pretty good overall. At my 18 week appt i had put on 13lbs and my midwife mentioned to keep an eye on it. Which freaked me out. So up until my next appt i'm just planning to maintain. Which i have been doing. I have been using my fitness pal to track the calories (don't worry its set at 2100!) and i eat just about ALL of them everyday! It makes me more accountable for what i put in my mouth. My work place is filled with sweets and cakes and cookies and crap all day everyday. Keeps me from eating it. Also enjoy my weekends too. My snacks include mostly ONLY fruits. Its my biggest craving! Been making fruit salads weekly (sometimes twice weekly cause i eat everything) with fruits from Costco! Yes its winter here and yes it costs a fortune, but at least its not chips or pizza! lol 
I am working on enjoying this pregnancy since its my first. I don't want to look back and think how i didn't enjoy it because i was so obsessed with my weight. My belly is growing, and i can see the bump moving north as my uterus expands to my bellybutton area. Cant wait to feel the movement. 

Happy Tuesday ladies!


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - Nah I think it happens in spurts and it's more than likely water retention. I put on 14 lbs in the first tri and since then i've stayed the same and then started losing a bit despite eating the same quantities. I was a bit worried by the loss of weight but i've had much looser stools recently and prior to this was constantly constipated (tmi) It makes a big difference X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Updated the front page, ladies! It's looking pretty up there, lmao.

I'm worried I'm not gaining enough this pregnancy. I've only put on 3lbs in 18 weeks. I had only put on 1.5lbs between 12 weeks and 16 weeks. I think I need to pick up my eating habits, which I have in the last week or so. Now that I have some energy back and can stay up late, and the nausea seems to be gone, I'm eating three meals, plus snacks every hour, and then having a 4th meal at about 9:30pm, lol.

Hips aren't horrible. If I sit in a certain position for too long and try and get up, then they're sore, but otherwise not too bad. Sorry you gotta deal with the hip pain, lmb.

So I'm guilty. I kinda dug into my kids' Valentines candy (now I owe them big time) and found that Kes seems to LOVE Wonka Fun Dips. He wants more and I ate them all! lol


----------



## Victoriaaa

At 19 weeks id put on 7/8lb this time around..going to avoid the scales though as I remember being horrified last time haha! 

My back bones have started grinding when I roll over in bed now, resulting in me wiggling in pain until they 'pop' back into place..erghh!! Guessing this is because everything loosens up to make room for the Little One?

Hope everyone is feeling well and enjoying the little movements!


----------



## twinkletots

I think as long as we are eating reasonably healthy most of the time the weight gain will be whatever baby needs. I do get a bit hung up on it but trying to go with the flow. Plenty of time to lose it afterwards!
I have my 20 week scan this afternoon at 4. Exciting!


----------



## Frustrated1

How exciting! Good luck with your scan.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww yay! Good luck! Mine's on Wednesday.


----------



## tymeg

Brandi, how come your 20 weeks scan is so early? I thought you have to be between 20 and 22 weeks to have it done?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here it's between 18 weeks and 22 weeks. I asked for earlier so I could get in on the baby sales, but ended up paying for a private ultrasound to find out the gender.


----------



## tymeg

LOL....I cant wait for the 4th March, we will be 21 weeks by then, but that was the only appointment I could get, but then we see the gynae on the 7th again...


----------



## pooch

Still due July 11th and just found out yesterday-TEAM PINK! She also switched it over to 3D which was cool and creepy at the same time (since I'm just under 20 weeks and the baby is still so skinny; not chubby baby face). I'll change my profile pic to it so I can creep everyone out!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just hope the actual ultrasound goes quickly. It's on the other side of town, at 2:15pm. My kids get off the bus at 3pm, lol. But that was the earliest appointment that they had when the midwife office called to book. Then my next midwife appointment is March 6. 

Another snowstorm here today and another failure by the school board by cancelling only one of five zones today. All schools open, all busses running. My kids' bus was half an hour late. Wonder how late it'll be this afternoon cuz it's REALLY coming down.


----------



## Frustrated1

pooch said:


> Still due July 11th and just found out yesterday-TEAM PINK! She also switched it over to 3D which was cool and creepy at the same time (since I'm just under 20 weeks and the baby is still so skinny; not chubby baby face). I'll change my profile pic to it so I can creep everyone out!

Ah Pooch, I think she looks really sweet and that little hand is just adorable! Not creepy at all. I must admit I thought our baby's face looked a little odd yesterday. I think it's the way they keep moving the picture in and out so that it appears distorted! Congrats on being team pink! There now seem to be more girls than boys!


----------



## krissie328

pooch said:


> Still due July 11th and just found out yesterday-TEAM PINK! She also switched it over to 3D which was cool and creepy at the same time (since I'm just under 20 weeks and the baby is still so skinny; not chubby baby face). I'll change my profile pic to it so I can creep everyone out!

Congrats on your little girl! 

I am hoping we get a 3D scan picture. Does anyone know when they typically do those?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm going for mine at 28 weeks. It's costing me $200. Ouch. But I've done one for all three of my kids, so number 4 needs one too, lol. They say 26-32 weeks is best.

Pooch, didn't catch you earlier. Will go add you.


----------



## tooth_fairy

pooch said:


> Still due July 11th and just found out yesterday-TEAM PINK! She also switched it over to 3D which was cool and creepy at the same time (since I'm just under 20 weeks and the baby is still so skinny; not chubby baby face). I'll change my profile pic to it so I can creep everyone out!

Congrats on team pink Pooch!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My Mommy is a total life saver. So my cheque still didn't come in today. I'm still below the empty line with two kids and myself having appointments over the next two days (pay day is Thursday so the lack of gasoline and money doesn't help before then). I called to find out about the cheque and they said they can't do anything about it being AWOL until Thursday. If I haven't seen it by then, they can cancel it and track it. If it's not cashed, they'll reissue it and have me pick it up. If has was stolen/lost and cashed, they have to open an investigation to find where it went, claim it back, then reissue it which can take up to a month.

Anyway, my mom just bailed me out completely. She couldn't help me last week but with two kids having appointments (the third kid I reschedule for next week cuz the appointment is out of town), she sent me $50 on the basis that I pay her back Thursday when Baby Bonus comes in. $10 would have been enough for gas to make appointments and such, but at least this way, I can also grab a few food items. I love my Mommy so much.


----------



## callypygous

Congrats on team pink Pooch!

In regards to weight gain, this link really reassured me

https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/p...g-weight/9-common-questions-about-weight-gain

Thought I'd share it in case it's of interest to anyone else. Basically affirms that it's normal to have growth spurts! Still.. never a bad thing to move a bit more and eat a bit less sugar! :haha:

It's kind of an odd feeling having had the 20 week scan, I don't know what to look forward to next aside from the birth, and that still seems a bit far away! Although I'm looking forward to reaching 24 weeks and v day. 

It all seems so real now. I'm not just pregnant. I'm having a baby! Has anyone else had this kind of feeling? :haha:


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> My Mommy is a total life saver. So my cheque still didn't come in today. I'm still below the empty line with two kids and myself having appointments over the next two days (pay day is Thursday so the lack of gasoline and money doesn't help before then). I called to find out about the cheque and they said they can't do anything about it being AWOL until Thursday. If I haven't seen it by then, they can cancel it and track it. If it's not cashed, they'll reissue it and have me pick it up. If has was stolen/lost and cashed, they have to open an investigation to find where it went, claim it back, then reissue it which can take up to a month.
> 
> Anyway, my mom just bailed me out completely. She couldn't help me last week but with two kids having appointments (the third kid I reschedule for next week cuz the appointment is out of town), she sent me $50 on the basis that I pay her back Thursday when Baby Bonus comes in. $10 would have been enough for gas to make appointments and such, but at least this way, I can also grab a few food items. I love my Mommy so much.

Thats so sweet of her, moms are the best! Sorry your having such an issue with the previous employer about the check.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Going baby shopping with the in-laws before they leave the country for 5 months. Lets see what I come back with :D They said I can buy whatever but I don't want to be greedy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At this point, it's not their fault. They sent it out, so they did their part. Now there's really only three things that could have happened: It got lost en route, it was stolen (mail HAS been stolen from our community mailboxes before), or it's still in processing and is delayed.

Just frustrating that I've had to straggle by for the last week, selling clothes and toys for a few dollars a piece so I can get to the gas station up the hill and put a litre or two into my tank and get by for a day. I regifted my son's birthday presents to his friends over the weekend cuz I couldn't afford to buy them something. I made my son make both kids a card, cuz I barely had enough gas to get him to the party two kilometres away, let alone the dollar store 10km away to buy one. My ex ended up dropping him off at the other birthday party across town cuz I couldn't make it out there once.

Just been a struggle the last week. Would be less of one if my ex paid his child support. This week should start to be better. I cut my daughter down to part time daycare so instead of $125 a week, it's now $70. I still owe the babysitter for last week though.

Can't wait for my tax refund. Pay all the debts off and then acquire my last big baby item, spree up on clothing for my little man, and move forward without the struggles.


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - know exactly what you mean! I'm excited for V day, but like you it's a bit like - well now there's 20 whole weeks stretching out with nothing to do but get enormous :haha: . I hear you on the 'having a baby' thing too... You'd think it'd have been obvious from the start but now it's like I actually realise what were doing lol.

Brandi - sorry moneys a problem ATM, but your mum sounds like a good egg. X


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats on your little lady pooch! X


----------



## leash27

Great to see the front page filling up again!

Congrats on team pink pooch!

I haven't weighed myself since the MW weighed me at my booking in appointment. I don't want to stress over gaining too much or not enough. I think eat well enough, I am sticking to 3 meals a day with the odd takeaway as a treat here and there. I mainly snack on fruit in between but lately I have a thing for pickled onion crisps lol. I sound like such a cliche but I cannot get enough of them !

I have woken up this morning with aching pains down the back of my thighs, it's been so bad I am groaning when I stand up. I thought they may have subsided by now but feels like they are getting worse. Also been having some strange pains in my pelvic/groin area, it's not painful as such but more of a niggle. I hope it's just princess having a good old stretch!!

X


----------



## SassyGee

I'm due July 10 with a boy Brandi.

I feel so bad not having been on the boards lately...just kinda been in a blah mood. Nothing particular going on really, nothing out of the ordinary. I'll be 20wks Thursday. We are going out of town in 2.5wks to elope and have a lil spring break vacation with my youngest daughter. I'm trying to plan the elopement but it's hard when I've never been to the town we are going so I've no clue about where to do it at. UGH And I've got to send my baby shower ideas to the bestie and the sis in law who are throwing it for us. My bestie was thinking of rubber duckies UH NOOOO. My fiancée is traditional but not that damn traditional! LOL We want bowties/ties and mustaches becuz he is our lil man! Need to start on the baby room soon now that the mother in law has moved out. Guess I just feel a lil overwhelmed with those things plus I am about to be unemployed. Just a lil nerve-wracking that's all. Hope everyone had a nice Valentine's Day. We just went to a local restaurant and ate. Nothing major as we treated ourselves the week before with a trip out of town.

I hope everyone is doing well. I've started showing more. I have only felt him some as I've an anterior placenta. No major aches or pains. My lower back will ache if I've over done it on the housework. I've also noticed I get short of breath when I'm excited and talking about something lol.


----------



## MrsO13

Hi everyone, I am due 31st July and team yellow just now :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you, Sassy!

Guess we're pretty even on boys and girls, eh? For a while it seemed like the boys were pulling ahead, lol.

Got my ultrasound tomorrow and at least this time, I'll get to walk away with photos. I'm going to ask the tech for a potty shot because there is no way in hell my mom is going to believe the gender reveal without proof, lol. Gender reveal will be Thursday and I'm going to get a video of it so I'll post it when it's done.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome MrsO13!! Added you to the front page!


----------



## Tulip

Hi MrsO! Make yourself comfy here :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all!

Well I've had 1 days relief from the rhinitis and now its back... I cant really complain too much as its the only major symptom I've suffered with.. But a 12 week long cold kinda gets boring :lol: 

Just back from dropping my OH to the train station and now waiting on a delivery of clothes for little missy :cloud9: 

x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ultrasound today! Hate that it's in the afternoon though. Grrrr.


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So last night I made a discovery regarding less frequent fetal movements. I can feel Kes, so I know he's active, just not as active as my other three were. Well, I've also been struggling with consuming water, constipation, dry mouth, etc and ended up finding out that dehydration can lead to less frequent fetal movements. It can also contribute to preterm labour, low amniotic fluid, and in some cases, limb deformities, because baby will rest against the uterus causing growth restrictions.

So what did I do? Chugged 4 bottles of water in an hour and THEN he got moving...and boy did he ever move. Got the hiccups a few times over a few hours, felt him kick on the outside again. And for once, I didn't gag or vomit from drinking water. I think MS might FINALLY be gone, and pretty much right on schedule too!

Better get chugging now for an active baby today. Ultrasound is in 7 hours.


----------



## tymeg

LOL, 

I generally drink 2l a day. 

But madam is pretty much relaxed...

I just want to see her already!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Interesting about the water. I wonder if that is why I feel Christian more on the weekends.


----------



## Selene30

Brandi omg bless you i was also panicking a lot because last week moonmoon was kicking like crazy and this week not a peep. I am going to go drink water now. Thank you


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I jinxed myself. Having trouble drinking the water again today, and feeling nauseous. HURRY UP 19 WEEKS SO I CAN FEEL GOOD AGAIN!!!!


----------



## tymeg

How did the appointment go brandy?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Little bugger wouldn't cooperate for a potty shot, but we managed to confirm boy from a side angle. Confirmed I DO have an anterior placenta (Grrrr), but everything else looks good and healthy, and he's measuring 3 days ahead, so there's a possibility of being moved to the 17th for a due date instead of the 20th
 



Attached Files:







Freckle18w3d0002.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just had to share. These are the cupcakes my friend made for the gender reveal tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







gender cupcakes.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 9


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> Just had to share. These are the cupcakes my friend made for the gender reveal tomorrow!

Those are super adorable!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so in love with them, I almost don't want people to eat them


----------



## tymeg

LOL, they are so cute.... So you have an actual party Brandi?


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey girls

I am so ill i wanna cry! Got MW today and hoping she can suggest something for this rhinitis. 

Brandi - Lovely scan pic, and those cakes look fabulous x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope she can, LittleMinx. Sadly, I dealt with rhinitis with my youngest until the winter was over before it finally went away. Sucked.

No, tymeg...no party, just an "in your face, BABY IS NOT A GIRL" fest to my mom. I love her and all, and she bails me out when I need it, but good god, she won't give up the "You're gonna be wrong. The baby is a girl Ha ha ha ha ha" shit and it's really making me want to punch her in the teeth.


----------



## tymeg

Oh dear lol....

I can just imagine.... I am feeling so tired today and been going alot to pee....
And I have a huge ass headache...

On the bright side, I found a nice website that I can get baby things for cheap in South Africa... YAY!! I bought a few things on Ebay, and now waiting for it come...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And she does it with the grade school teasing too...ugh


----------



## tooth_fairy

The cupcakes are super cute, I wouldn't want to eat them either.


----------



## SassyGee

Sorry you are not feeling well Ty, hope the mw can help you out with something.

Brandi those are cute cupcakes. Cant wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## JackJack82

Hi Ladies. 

First post on the new thread.... 

Thanks for updating everyone Brandi. I am actually Due June 26-28. 
Again though I started out here and would love to stay :)
Team Blue!!! Andrew Loren :happydance:

AFM. Last Saturday was supposed to be my 3d-4d sono but their probe broke and they could only run 2d. However we kept the appointment and I had a room full of family to join me. 
The main reason for this was to help my 4 year old son get a better idea that mommy had a baby in her belly. He was so adorable. Andrew was awake the whole time and Damon (First son) kept saying "Andrew is waving at me mommy" It really did look that way too. They also recorded his Heart beat on this little recordable heart and Damon picked out a stuffed Elephant to put it in. He listens to that little heart beat every night. Melts my heart. 
They are doing my 3d-4d scan this Saturday for Free. So get to see Andrew again in a few days:happydance:

Andrew is a VERY active baby and can see and feel him move all the time now on the outside. It makes Damon Giggle. 

22 weeks yesterday!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tymeg

I dont have a mw.
And only see the gynae on the 7th March....
.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll go change that now, JackJack.

Gender Reveal went well. Video is uploading to Youtube now


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dMKHI3Ar0

Sorry, near the end I accidentally covered the speaker


----------



## JackJack82

Brandi... 

That is sooo cute. Great idea.


----------



## julybaby14

So cute Brandi! 

I had a mini gender reveal party at work yesterday and made cake pops for it with a pink inside.

Sorry the pics are sideways, I can't figure out how to turn them on here. They are normal on my phone!
 



Attached Files:







20140219_081357.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









20140219_154606.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

These are such cute ideas! I wanted to hand out hersery's kisses that said "It's a boy!" but I work at a bigger school with an attached preschool and half that staff don't even know I am pregnant. It was just easier to tell those that already know and cared. 

As for family I sent out a gender annoucement with an ultrasound picture that also included his name. 

So I felt baby moving behind my belly button today. Not only was that super weird, but it was so strange to think that baby is already up that high! Time is going by so quickly!!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Oh cute cakes... makes me hungry looking at them!


----------



## moltal213

Hopefully finding gender out next week at 19 weeks I can't wait to find out I've been dyin to know ... 
Its amazin how what u want never works out I wanted a water birth but due to my cyst I might Need a c -section I hope not .. But I am worried about water birth cos I heard if they don't clean the bath properly before use me n baby can get bad infections ..so ... Ya research time .. Hope everyone well good luck and baby dust !!!


----------



## charlie00134

I think I may have finally started feeling Munchkin moving this week because I keep getting pops around my belly button and below. It's not all the time but it's daily ish since Monday so I think it may be Munchkin causing it.


----------



## pooch

Here's my gender reveal photo!! Some family members didn 't get it... :/. At least my daughter had fun playing with the balloons!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## leash27

Ah pooch that's so cute!

How can anyone not get it?

X


----------



## tymeg

So cute....

So far, I have felt the madam moving, she gave me a good kick the other day, and gave me a fright.

My tummy has been working all week, like twice a day.

I have bought some things for her, 2 pairs of shoes, the ergo, a daybed for the nursery, 4 tommee tippee bottles, pink and white, and a bouncy.

My sister is buying me a pram and car seat and wont take no for an answer....


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Very cute gender reveals! I used party poppers and replaced the streamers so that once "popped" blue steamers came out.


----------



## SassyGee

Love the gender reveal ladies. I've started feeling the lil man more over the last week or so. I've attached a 20wk bump pic. I've started pinning away on Pinterest baby shower ideas and have told the girls who are giving it my theme idea... Once we come back from getting married we'll start a registry. Seems like time might start flying by now that the first half is over. Got my layoff notice at the beginning of the month. I knew it was coming but still makes me anxious. I feel like I've a ton of stuff on my mind 
1 planning this elopement when I've never been to that town 
2 baby shower ideas so it's what we want
3 need to start on nursery
4 mother coming to live with me for awhile 
5 about to be unemployed 
6 gotta take my ex back to court 
7 need to go back to college to get my RN degree

ugh I'm trying to relax and pray things will just fall into place over the next few months...
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tymeg

Sass, lovely bump! 
I think you need to take it 1 day at a time, and not stress about all these things, it will work itself out, it always has a way of working its way out.
Get excited about the elopement, its always good to try new things!! 
And If you relax and just enjoy it, you will make such better memories....


----------



## SassyGee

thanks Ty, I just have to remind myself that on the daily. I'm the stressor in the relationship and the fiancée is more like oh babe, it'll work itself out, relax. LOL Love that she balances me out. I do look forward to our elopement/vacation in 3wks. We do have the room booked and the officiant booked, so that's a relief. Now I gotta shop for something cute to wear :D


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe, Sass you're putting me to shame - earrings and a good haircut - these things have all gone AWOL the last month. Anyway, lovely bump, and as tymeg said, one thing at a time and breeaaath :) I find a good thing is to literally write down each step and put ticks next to the ones i've done. It sounds really simple but it turns me from nutcase to just general neurotic. :) x


----------



## SassyGee

Thanks Linny :D This baby is not slowing me down in my upkeep! haha yes I normally am a list maker and I haven't done that in awhile, so thanks for the reminder. Off to do that now


----------



## leash27

Ah I am so jealous of all you ladies feeling LO move, I still haven't felt any strong movements yet.

I have been to see my GP today as I have been suffering with headaches since First Tri but the last few weeks they have gotten progressively worse. I have had a couple of occasions this week where I have gone really dizzy and my vision has been blurred which kinda freaked me out. GP checked me over and did my BP which was normal but he said I looked exhausted and sounds like I am suffering from stress :wacko: He wouldn't prescribe anything stronger than paracetamol but he has told me I need to get some rest so he has signed me off work for two weeks. I tried to negotiate for just one but he thinks I will need two. I told him I will see how I feel after a week lol.

I had to call my boss and tell him and I felt awful. Things at work are manic at the moment and myself and my colleagues have been under a lot of pressure for the last few months so me being off work won't help alleviate any of that. I also know that none of my work will be picked up in my absence, it will literally just pile up until I get back to deal with it all. 

God knows what I am gonna do for two weeks, I am going to be climbing the walls after a few days!

X


----------



## tymeg

Leash your health comes 1st.
You need to take a break and look after that little one.

Sassy a list is very good........ it really helps I do the same thing.
And how exciting to go look for something cute. .....


----------



## Victoriaaa

Found out yesterday that we are joining TEAM BLUE!! :blue:


----------



## leash27

Congrats on team blue!

X


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your boy!!


----------



## tymeg

Congrats on the boy......
the forum is quiet for the weekend.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Victoriaaa said:


> Found out yesterday that we are joining TEAM BLUE!! :blue:

Congrats on team blue!:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Team Blue, Victoria! Updated the front page.

Been out all day. Kidless weekend means BABY SHOPPING!!!!


----------



## JackJack82

Yay another team Blue. Congrats.

Went and picked up our Travel System last night. Love it!!

Today had our 3d ultra sound. He was trying to be shy and hide but we got a few face shots.... soooo cute.
 



Attached Files:







graco-fastaction-fold-clickconnect-travel-system-happy-hedgehog-17077816-1.jpg.cf-1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









2014-02-22 13.59.10.png
File size: 356.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww so adorable JackJack!


----------



## tymeg

That is so adorable Jackjack....

Yeah brandi I canimagine... I have been shopping all weekend to... LOL
Ive spent R3000 this weekend, and it went so quick.... Oh dear, at least hubby didnt ask for prices... ha ha ha ha ah, he just said its so cute.

I was looking all over for a pink and grey travel system, and then found a few on ebay, and when I eventually settled on one I want, Ty said he doesnt want it to be pink.... Argh....

AFM.... My hands are peeling, terribly.
For the past few days.... Anyone else? What can I use?


----------



## leash27

Ladies in the UK - Mamas & Papas have a 50% off sale on their website!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My friend wants pink and grey too and she's having a hell of a time finding anything pink and grey. But I understand your hubby's perspective too, if you guys are planning more in the future. The stroller and car seat can be used again, and he probably wouldn't want a boy in a pink stroller, lol.

I've spent a good $150 this weekend, which isn't much. Just waiting on my tax return to come back, and then I'm gonna go nuts.

I'm kinda disappointed. The breast pump that I LOVE, the Avent Isis IQ Duo has changed and unless I buy used, I can't get it anymore. They made it now so that there's pre-set settings, instead of being able to set your own rhythm like the old one. Reading reviews, people are saying they aren't able to get as much milk with the new one as they did with the old one, and with the old one, I could get as much as 23oz in a sitting. They say it IS more comfortable, but that the flanges are smaller and there is no size adjustment and I can get pretty big when engorged. Also, it's loud. The old one was quiet, and this one is loud. Overall, I'm seeing that this pump is a downgrade from the old one, and not an improvement. I've tried other pumps in the past and Avent was always my front running favourite. Medela hurt so bad and never got nearly as much milk as Avent. Now I'm not so sure I want to shell out $300 for a downgrade pump. I want the old one. I wish now that I hadn't given my other one away. I gave it to my friend who was struggling to afford a good pump. It was only a year old but used for only 3 months, so almost brand new condition. I gave her all the attachments and extra bottles, EVERYTHING. UGH! But I won't go for a used pump. So, gonna have to either find a new pump to go for or risk it.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - I'm really curious about expressing. I've tried to read a lot of different info on how, why, pros and cons etc but it seems very conflicting. Essentially in my head it'd be good to be able to bf during the day but also express enough that my DF can give a night feed and I can maybe get extra sleep that way in the earlier part of the evening. After some reading seems like a lot of women say that expressing like that each day causes problems with milk supply?? Is that right? That you'd end up in an ever increasing bottle feeding situation? Do you express in order to allow others to bottle feed etc? Any problems? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I breastfed whenever possible, but I also liked to have a backup supply in case I was going out somewhere and couldn't bring Baby with me. I'm going to use my daughter as my example, cuz I had to build up a HUGE supply for her. For the first month, I exclusively breastfed...even if it meant bringing her into bed with me in the middle of the night and latching her, and closing my eyes. I'm a light sleeper so when she was done, I always just laid her back down. We fed in the night using side-laying position. I did this so that she could establish her own supply. Breastmilk is supply and demand, and I wanted to make sure my breasts were producing enough for her to eat before I sat with my pump to get more.

I would NOT recommend too many bottles overnight, especially in the first month or two, as you're going to get seriously engorged, and that can be painful, lead to clogged ducts and mastitis, and it can actually DECREASE your supply.

If you want to build a little bit of a supply, allow your baby to exclusively breastfeed the first month to establish their own supply. After the first month, follow up your baby's feed with 5-10 minutes of pumping, or until a second letdown. This will help increase your supply by an ounce or two and will help you be able to build up a stored supply. Another thing you can do in the first month is feed your baby from one side (once your milk comes in) and pump from the other side after the feed and store the pumped supply. Your breasts will both be empty and ready to feed for next feed session, but do this ONLY on the first feed of the day. That is when you'll have the most milk.

I hope I'm making sense. Sometimes I ramble.

Personally, my daughter fed, and then I pumped til empty for the first feed. If she didn't wake before I was engorged, I pumped, then fed her the expressed milk when she woke if I didn't feel full enough (all after first month).

When she was 6 months old, I went to Florida for a week without her. Just by pumping an extra 5-10 minutes after she fed, or pumping to a second letdown, I was able to increase my supply by a few ounces. I started in July/August of 2011 and by the time I left for Florida, she had 600oz to live off for the week that I was away from her. She didn't receive a single ounce of formula that whole week and actually still had about 75-100oz leftover when I returned from Florida.

So, let's see if I can summarize:

1. Breast exclusive in the first month to allow baby to establish his own supply, or feed from one side and pump from the other.

2. After first month, pump for 5-10 minutes, or until second letdown to gain an ounce or two for storage. After a few days, your breasts will automatically produce this, and eventually, you'll gain more of a supply and produce even more if you continue this (For example, if you can get 3oz, pump for 5-10, which may get you up to 5oz. Eventually, you'll produce 5oz no problem, but if you keep this up, you'll start to pump out 5oz, and if you keep pumping, you can get up to 7oz.)

3. Store any pumped milk in a deep freezer. If it's a top freezer, it's only good for about 30 days. A deep freezer, it's good for 6-12 months.

Those who say it became an ever-increasing bottle feed probably didn't let baby establish their own supply before they started pumping. Baby will ALWAYS get more milk out than a pump will. They also say to do exclusive breast in the first month to establish a proper latch, as alternating can sometimes make them confused and they may shape their mouth around your nipple as if it's a bottle rather than the breast, which can lead to decreased supply, cracked and bleeding nipples, etc.

But yeah, if she was with me, she was latched to the breast. If I was away from her, she had the breastmilk in a bottle.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for the information Brandi. I plan to breast feed but I will have to go back to work mid-August so I will need to express some for awhile. 

Afm- I have been feeling Christian so much this weekend. It is nice to finally really feel him. And as a special treat he kicked so hard on Friday that I felt him on the outside twice.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - thanks so much for taking the time to reply. That is really helpful, seems like with a longer term view it should be perfectly possible to have DF do night feeds every now and then without getting myself in a fix. The thing about pumping after bf ing is great! In my head I'd be bfing and then going off and expressing later on which makes no sense really. Anyway thanks very much! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It was more difficult with my son cuz he was in NICU. I was determined to breastfeed though and the way it was working out was that I was feeding and pumping every hour and a half once I was discharged from the hospital. It was crazy. They ended up giving me the room down the hall from NICU reserved for parents whose babies are leaving NICU the next day because they told me that at the rate I was going, I was going to end up producing enough for triplets.


----------



## tymeg

I also plan to breastfeed, and will be pumping for when I do go back to work, I dont want her on formula at all, unless I absolutely have to.

I want to get me the tommee tippee breast pump, but at the moment they are out of stock, so im hoping they will have it soon, because i really want that one.

The medella is way to pricey for me.

Here are some of the things I got this weekend, 
The other pics is on my work pc.
Will try and upload tomorrow.

This is so exciting...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqEOKpYFIs7fSD3CBSN8ucUZ4g~~60_3.JPG
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 3









$(KGrHqN,!rEFJ!3W0ZH0BSV6VCgNTg~~60_12.JPG
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









Cape Town-20140221-00911.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4









Cape Town-20140223-00914.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20140221-00910.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! I LOVE the first shoes!


----------



## tymeg

My sister told me not to make her turn out like me, LOL'
I have over 100 pair of shoes... some still brand new in boxes never been worn...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I bought Kes a pair of newborn shoes yesterday at Once Upon A Child. For $2.50, I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## tymeg

send a pic.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The pictures don't do them justice. They're soooo cute.
 



Attached Files:







1655913_282658808556839_1352845324_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









1902068_282658951890158_1166957942_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









1902756_282658915223495_917185403_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tymeg

They are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

YAY Meaghan you got the ergo! Good choice, mama x


----------



## tymeg

Yeah Tulip, I did indeed, and I got it at a bargain...


----------



## charlie00134

Only thing I've bought in the last week is a cute as a button onesie for them to wear when my friend visits from OK, USA next December. When she's had a drink she gets more southern and our test phrase is cute as a button because I love the way she says it. 
This is two way though as I'm always repronouncing words she likes in British or Yorkshire lol


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - That's dedication! Your son must have benefitted enormously from your efforts. Cute shoes too! I've held off buying shoes because it seems like babies just kick them off....check out the cheapskate over here! :haha:

At the moment i'm just confused, I seem to be literally incapable of understanding travel systems vs prams, whether you need a car seat base, manual vs electric pumps, Cribs vs moses basket, and every other aspect of it all to be honest. Based on my usual method of head-in-sand i'll probably have a few onesies and a pram by the time the baby arrives. Sigh.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Linnypops said:


> At the moment i'm just confused, I seem to be literally incapable of understanding travel systems vs prams, whether you need a car seat base, manual vs electric pumps, Cribs vs moses basket, and every other aspect of it all to be honest. Based on my usual method of head-in-sand i'll probably have a few onesies and a pram by the time the baby arrives. Sigh.


Based on 4 kids:

Travel System - Easier to just take baby out of car and snap into the stroller and go, especially if baby is sleeping.

YES to the car seat base. Not legally mandatory (here anyway), but on the way to being mandatory, and MUCH safer. A base holds onto the car seat more securely than a seat belt does, and is latched into the vehicle's seat securely. In the event of an accident, the base holds the seat, whereas the vehicle's regular belt may come undone and send the seat flying, or if the car's belt isn't holding the seat properly, it may go flying.

Breast Pump - Electric. It expresses more milk, more quickly, leaving you with more free time to bond with baby, and in case you're pumping with baby is sleeping and wakes up mid-pump, you'll likely have extra milk for baby in case what is left in your breast is not enough for baby to eat.

A manual is also okay for those times you're away from baby, and travelling in vehicle or out of town and need a quick express and don't want to drag a bulky electric. But you'd use the electric far more often than a manual.

Never used a moses basket. I used a playpen/bassinet combo next to my bed for the first six months before moving to a crib.


----------



## Linnypops

Great thanks!...I've been offered a bugaboo frog pram and was seriously confused about how a car seat works with this, turns out I can buy an adapter and get a seperate car seat which then clicks in ..Going to do some research on that as obviously much cheaper this way round.

The moses basket i've been told is problematic if baby wriggles a lot which stumped me because - why bother selling them in the first place then?? They seem like the cheapest option but yeah if it won't last long what's the point...The NCT hire out new bedside co-sleeping cribs for 6 months so i'm sort of wondering about whether that might be best. 

Ok, electric for the pump! suspected as much although DF tried to convinve me a hand pump would be fine...So glad we didn't get that. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I started with manuals and just got frustrated. It would take up to an hour just to get a few ounces and I always still felt engorged afterwards. Invested in a double electric and OMG what a difference! 15-20 minutes TOPS and I was good and empty, having expressed a good 15oz on average. The most I ever expressed was 23oz in one sitting. I MUCH prefer the electric to manual. I used the manual only if I were going to be travelling in the van for a longer period and couldn't bring the electric along. I'd get what I could out and while my ex was driving, just bottle fed the baby what I pumped. I RARELY ever used the manual though.

I love having the playpen/bassinet. It comes with a swing-up change table that swings down when not in use, attachable bassinet up to 15lbs, and then use it as a playpen. I rarely used it as a playpen on its own but more used the playpen for travel and extended cosleeping. I moved the mattress to the bottom of the playpen and that's where baby slept once he was too big for the bassinet attachment.

This one is very similar to mine, except it doesn't have the diaper storage attachment. The bassinet is removable and the mattress stays at the bottom to be used as a playpen.
 



Attached Files:







0009001401354_500X500.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tulip

I had a peek at the jojo maman bebe sale the other night because baby will need a fleece suit for going in the sling next winter. They had sold out of red in 3-6 months, so he's ended up with a purple flowery one! Like he'll care what colour it is, mummy got it for 12 quid instead of 36!


----------



## Sun_Flower

My personal experience - travel system was great, especially having the carseat clip straight on to the pram frame - was so easy and also handy if I went out somewhere then someone wanted to give me a lift or go on somewhere else in a car - had the carseat already with me so didn't have to decline. 

Moses basket - when Eden (my daughter) was born, we lived in a bungalow and she used to sleep in this at night and then I'd bring it through to the living room with us so she could sleep in it during the day. This time round I LOVE the look of the NCT sidecar cribs, so we're going to hire one of those for six months, but still going to have the Moses basket in the living room for baby to nap during the day, seems so much more comfy than sleeping in a baby chair etc :)

Breast pumps - electric was what worked for me, you feel a bit like a cow hooked up to a milking machine (which I guess you actually are, LOL) but the rhythm they use really stimulates flow, and leaves you hands free to eat/drink etc if you sit with it propped on you :) xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

_Sorry, but these types of posts are against forum rules_


> Requesting (through words or implication) money or charity from the general member population is not permitted


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you! Will take a look for sure. I hope you don't mind, but I added you and Leo to the front page as well.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Brandi <3


----------



## astraloree

Hi girls :) haven't been posting much but keeping up with all of you! 

Congrats Victoria! :blue: 

Gorgeous 3 D Jack Jack :cloud9:

Thanks for all the info Brandi and all the other experienced Moms!

We purchased a few furniture items this weekend and chose the stroller :) So exciting! 11 days till big anatomy scan! Gonna be so hard to stay :yellow:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## charlie00134

Zoie, I've added you as I may be able to offer some advice for fundraising (I have a lot of crafty folks on Facebook). 

I'm slowly learning what makes Munchkin kick like a maniac, it's amazing but very distracting when I'm trying to work lol. 

Is time dragging for everyone else? Everyone kept telling me how after the first trimester time would fly but it really isn't.


----------



## tymeg

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Its good to see you are all getting on well, we have decided to try again. so currently trying to fundraise, as Leo was an IVF baby we need IVF again. I looking for people to share my page on facebook?
> 
> If any of you can share this for me please add me, Zoie Redgate

Hi Zoie, 

I added you, waiting for you to accept, Its Megan Martin.
I am glad that you are trying again, never give up :hugs:


----------



## leash27

Zoie I have also requested you, it's Alicia McKee.

I hope you and your OH are well and will be happy to help in any way I can!

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you so much girls!! x

Charlie I would love advice I've never done anything like this before


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cute stroller astra!

AFM, woke up with a tickly throat this morning. Was kinda inevitable with our bipolar weather this week. A few days ago, it was 5C, today it's -18C again. And snow.

God, I'm so over this snow. I truly believe the pregnancy will drag until the snow goes away.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - That looks great - i'm assuming it's collapsible for travel? Currently the thing i'm thinking of is to hire this bednest for the first 6 months https://www.nctshop.co.uk/NCT-Bednest-Rental-for-6-months/productinfo/4364R/ . and then switch to the cot we've been given. Certainly it's the cheapest option and I like the idea of just slipping LO into and out of it between bf'ing? The bednest also seems to collapse for travel too which is great as we'll be staying with family over christmas. RE: the double electric - I assume you mean both boobs? :) 

Sunflower - Great yes I was assuming the car seat attachment for the pram would be essential. And likewise i'm thinking of hiring the sidecar crib my friend had one and raved to me about it yesterday - the rental is so reasonable! I might then invest in a moses basket as well anyway since I can't very well move the bednest about.

Zoie - So glad to see you wanting to try again. Will be able to help more when I get paid x


Afm - all good, i'm making it a bit of a personal mission to cut costs wherever possible with baby items - basically i'd rather pour all our resources into extended maternity. So there has been intense scouring of gumtree and freecycle. Wondering how low can you really go with the budget :haha:


----------



## tymeg

Linny where are you situated? I didnt know gumtree was overseas also, I thought it was just in South Africa.... Oops.... LOL


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - I'm in the UK (scotland) - it seems to be dominating everywhere! hehe


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, the frame collapses (there's a locking handle in the centre) and then the mattress folds around the frame to hold it together. There is also a travel bag that comes with it so once the mattress is folded around it, just slip it into the travel bag, and carry it wherever (the bag has handles). The cost of this playpen/bassinet is between $75-$99 depending where you buy it here. I STILL use mine for my youngest when we go to Grandma's overnight and she's almost 3. Now I have it set up next to my bed so I just reach over and grab baby for feedings. If he's smelly, just flip up the change table, change, and then feed, lol.

Here's a Youtube tutorial on it. Mine has a mobile instead of a music centre though. Takes less than 5 minutes for assembly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iclnzv4IKzw 

And yes, a double electric does both breasts at once.


----------



## SassyGee

Astra does that stroller come with carseat and base? We haven't begun really looking at any baby gear as of yet. We plan on doing that in a few wks when we come back from our lil spring break/elopement. We know we want a stroller similar to that one but prefer it come with careseat and base too. 

Zoie, that is wonderful y'all are trying again. 

Time is dragging by I feel but maybe that is because I haven't done anything to prepare for this baby but grab a onesie here and there! LOL y'all have me feeling like a procrastinator! haha


----------



## krissie328

SassyGee said:


> Time is dragging by I feel but maybe that is because I haven't done anything to prepare for this baby but grab a onesie here and there! LOL y'all have me feeling like a procrastinator! haha

That is how I am feeling right now. I have only got a couple things. I just keep stashing money away and waiting for my baby shower. Seeing as this is our first baby I am hoping some generous family and friends can get us a few of the things we need to help with the expense. I am buying things on clearance because I don't want to pass up all the good deals.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't resist the clearance racks, lmao.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've bought one onesie, one toy, and two pairs of scratch mitts, lol. I'm waiting for tomorrow to hopefully find out the gender and then we'll know if we need to buy lots of boy stuff or just some girls outfits and onesies for warmer weather. Once IDE had the scan and hopefully know everything is developing well with bubs, I'm going to get everything out of the loft and take stock of what I've got, and what I need. Then come the lists, oh how I love lists... :D :coffee:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you girls, We now have 69 likes on our Facebook page and a massive £150 raised so far!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! That's awesome hun!


----------



## charlie00134

I've bought loads! Most of the bigger items we've been given or bought cheap though. Just bought a nappy bin yesterday to collect on Saturday. I'm hoping time will start to speed up soon and I think the extra scans will help along the way.


----------



## tymeg

I have my scan on Tuesday... Excited Much... I cant wait....
But I am going to the Eminem concert tonight... So very excited for that as well...


----------



## moltal213

team pink .. So the Chinese prediction was right!! N feelin loads of kickin n HIc ups n baby 100% healthy !!
 



Attached Files:







picmix-2612014-17859.jpeg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had our gender/ anomaly scan today, and we're team pink!


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Sun_Flower & moltal213 on your little girls. 

That's Exciting.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats moltal and sunflower on your girls!! 

Christian kept me up half the night kicking and turning about. He is definately a night owl. He always is the most active when I am trying to go to bed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Team Pink ladies!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like the girlies are pulling ahead again!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Team Pink ladies! 

I am halfway today and have my scan in 2 hours. Alone, because hubby is away *gulp*


----------



## tymeg

Ah Tulip good luck, I also hate going alone to my appointments.....

Congrats ladies on the team pink....


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Moltal and Sunflower! :happydance::pink::happydance:


----------



## pooch

BrandiCanucks said:


> I bought Kes a pair of newborn shoes yesterday at Once Upon A Child. For $2.50, I couldn't pass them up.

I love that store!! I need to go this weekend.


----------



## pooch

So excited for Sunday-we're leaving for florida (a day at disney then clearwater beach) but we're going from average temps of 9 (farenheight) to 86 according to the orlando forecast. I can't wait to see green grass since we've had snow on the ground since November. My daughter is turning two in a week and is obsessed with all things disney-i see myself crying the entire time i'm there (happy tears) as she experiences everything. 
I love seeing all of your purchases!! That 's the one thing about having another girl two years after my first-i can't justify buying more stuff and it's been hard. Next weekend there's a huge consignment sale at the fairgrounds here so we'll see how my restraint level is like.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Pooch - I'm sort of in the same situation as I'm having another girl and my daughter is 2 years 2 months - she was born in December though and this one will be born in July so a lot of the sleep suits and outfits my first daughter wore won't be suitable for warmer weather. At least that means I can buy SOME stuff, lol xx


----------



## Linnypops

Congratulations on all the team pinks! Seems like the girls really are taking over! x


----------



## ricschick

Thought I'd pop in and say hi I'm due on the 26th July xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome rics! Added you to the front page.

How'd the ultrasound go Tulip?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I'm reconsidering Kesler. There are rumours swirling that the player he's named after may be traded next week or at the end of the season. To me, it just seems wrong to name a child after a favourite player on your favourite team if he's not going to be playing for that team anymore.

So, Kesler Benjamin Silas is still the name right now but I'm coming up with backup names too, just in case. I definitely still want Kesler in there, but it might end up being a middle name instead of a first name.

Two considerations are Levi Matthew Kesler, and Gabriel Elliott but no second middle name yet.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats to all the ladies on finding out the genders.

Hope your scan went well Tulip!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks loves, all good this end, measuring pretty bang on at 19+6 but I CBA to change my EDD - let's face it, he won't turn up on either of them! 

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140227_153033_zps77947b45.jpg


----------



## astraloree

SassyGee said:


> Astra does that stroller come with carseat and base? We haven't begun really looking at any baby gear as of yet. We plan on doing that in a few wks when we come back from our lil spring break/elopement. We know we want a stroller similar to that one but prefer it come with careseat and base too.
> 
> Zoie, that is wonderful y'all are trying again.
> 
> Time is dragging by I feel but maybe that is because I haven't done anything to prepare for this baby but grab a onesie here and there! LOL y'all have me feeling like a procrastinator! haha

Yes SassyGee, it fits several models of infant car seats. There is an attachment you purchase separately and it snaps right in. We are probably going with the BOB Britax infant car seat model but it fits at least two other brands. All have extremely high ratings. The stroller is so light you won't believe it! The DW was rolling it all around REI, was cracking me up!!

Congrats to Moltal and Sunflower on the girlies!! 

Welcome Rics!!! I'm right behind you by 1 day! :)


----------



## charlie00134

We went for a Joie travel system, that's not to say we won't upgrade later but I love it.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Here are a few of things we've gotten so far, we've also gotten a crib, pack n' play and a few more outfits. Thought I'd share
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









photo 2.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









photo 3.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









photo 4.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









photo 5.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Tooth- Those outfits are super cute! I have to remind myself to walk away from the clothes because I know so many people will get us clothes. 

I have bought a swing/bouncer and a crib so far. I am trying not to buy to much until my baby shower on April 26th. Hopefully by then we will also know where/when we are moving so I can plan to either get stuff before or after. 

This year sure is bringing so many changes.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you! These were all gifts from my in-laws and parents, so I haven't spent a penny myself. Now that I've got all the big things, I don't know what to add to the registry LOL. 

I will actually be moving in with my parents since DH is moving to Seattle so I've just left everything at their place, poor them. 

Good luck with the move, I know so many good things happening this year.


----------



## krissie328

That is fanatastic you have been able to get some of the bigger things as gifts. I have a few things like my ergo and car seat that I am hoping people will get me. But if they don't I have a decent saving's fund.

I forgot to mention we also bought a rocking recliner for the baby's room. I might spend the rest of my pregnancy sleeping in it since it helps my back/hips. :haha:


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> That is fanatastic you have been able to get some of the bigger things as gifts. I have a few things like my ergo and car seat that I am hoping people will get me. But if they don't I have a decent saving's fund.
> 
> I forgot to mention we also bought a rocking recliner for the baby's room. I might spend the rest of my pregnancy sleeping in it since it helps my back/hips. :haha:

Yes I'm grateful for that. It's always good to have some money tucked away. How nice, I was looking to buy one I think DH would enjoy it more than me lol. What kind of recliner did you buy, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## krissie328

I have no idea what kind it was. We just went to the furniture store and sat in them all and bought the one we liked. :haha: It is suppose to be delivered on March 8th.


----------



## JackJack82

Tooth. 

That's the same travel system I got last weekend just different theme. 
Did you actually get to "test drive" it before buying. 

I absolutely loved it and cant wait to use it. Folds up sooooo easily and its pretty light weight too. 

Love the outfits too. Adorable


----------



## tooth_fairy

JackJack82 said:


> Tooth.
> 
> That's the same travel system I got last weekend just different theme.
> Did you actually get to "test drive" it before buying.
> 
> I absolutely loved it and cant wait to use it. Folds up sooooo easily and its pretty light weight too.
> 
> Love the outfits too. Adorable

Thank you! Yes, they had it on display and I "drove" it around the store. I love the fact that it folds so easily. What theme did you get?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh goodness, tooth. Those outfits are adorable!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Oh goodness, tooth. Those outfits are adorable!

Thanks Brandi, how have you been? Hope everything is going well with you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Busy, and sleepy. Not too horrible though. Filing taxes on Monday so I'll FINALLY be able to get the breast pump I want.

Also coming up with backup names and so far, I like Gabriel James Elliott and Gabriel Elliott Cole, but LOVE Gabriel Elliott Reid. I'm hesitant on Gabriel Elliott Reid though because his initials would then be GERM. My mom says I'm overthinking it.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Busy, and sleepy. Not too horrible though. Filing taxes on Monday so I'll FINALLY be able to get the breast pump I want.
> 
> Also coming up with backup names and so far, I like Gabriel James Elliott and Gabriel Elliott Cole, but LOVE Gabriel Elliott Reid. I'm hesitant on Gabriel Elliott Reid though because his initials would then be GERM. My mom says I'm overthinking it.

I like all of those, my favorite has to be Gabriel Elliot Reid. LOL yes maybe just a little bit. How are the other kiddos doing?


----------



## krissie328

I personally wouldn't be bothered by the initials GERM. Our son is going to have the initials CAW. Hubby just loves the idea and is thinking he should get a blackbird tattoo.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My other son's initials are IMP before his last name. Didn't realize that until after his birth, lol


----------



## tymeg

Hey ladies, 

Glad you are all doing well.

Tooth those things are adorable.

I got the 1st pair of shoes from ebay yesterday, and the bouncer and other bottles and bibs also arrived yesterday. I was so excited....

I will be getting the cot, compactum, chest of drawers and rocking chair the end of March, so very excited about that....

I decided on the Tommee Tippee breast pump.... So will get that next week.

Baby is laying very weird since last night, on the lower part on the right hand side of my tummy.

And giving me so much pains, I could not sleep properly, and when I went to the loo this morning, I could hardly use it, coz of the pain....

I have my check up on Tuesday I hope everything is OK... :-(


----------



## Victoriaaa

I haven't a clue what pram we are going to get this time..we got the silver cross 3D last time but we sold it as I stopped liking it. This time around I like the icandy peach but trying to find cheaper alternatives as I intend to use my first little ones Cossato as the pushchair!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! Halfway there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> OMG! Halfway there tomorrow!!!!



I am 22 weeks today. I cannot believe how fast this is going!


----------



## JackJack82

tooth_fairy said:


> JackJack82 said:
> 
> 
> Tooth.
> 
> That's the same travel system I got last weekend just different theme.
> Did you actually get to "test drive" it before buying.
> 
> I absolutely loved it and cant wait to use it. Folds up sooooo easily and its pretty light weight too.
> 
> Love the outfits too. Adorable
> 
> Thank you! Yes, they had it on display and I "drove" it around the store. I love the fact that it folds so easily. What theme did you get?Click to expand...



The porcupine one. Its brown, blue and red. I love it


----------



## tymeg

Hello ladies, 

You are all very quiet.... Hope you are all well....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been out all day. Now hockey is on, lol.


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. I slept for 13 hours and I am still exhausted. I am hoping I am not getting sick but it feels that way.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> Not much going on here. I slept for 13 hours and I am still exhausted. I am hoping I am not getting sick but it feels that way.

Oh no, hope you don't get sick. I went out for a bit now back home feel like I have a itchy throat and chilly, so hoping I don't get sick :(


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hey ladies just a quick check in. Glad to see everyones doing well!


----------



## Linnypops

Hi all

Glad you're all well, i've been suffering some achey almost crampy feelings the last couple of days so the doctors given me a specimen pot to see if I have a UTI. Seems to have calmed down today thank goodness. On another note I think I may end up spending nothing on this baby. I was given the car seat I wanted by a freind (one baby used for a year and no accidents) which fits perfectly on the pram i'm being given by another! She gave me a moses basket too and oddly i was given an unused basket mattress by another freind recently. I have bought a few basics like sleep suits and the like but nothing much. Hoping to plough these savings into maternity time.

Hope you all are well! x


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

I dont know if baby is laying on my bladder or if I have a UTI, all I know is that i was in pain for 2 days, and could barely use the toilet.

Feeling a lot better now, but I am getting a scratchy throat. And think I am getting the flu.

Tomorrow is my scan so I am super excited and super nervous about it....

Glad to hear you are all well...


----------



## lmbhj

So Saturday i was getting dressed and was arranging my boobs to the correct position in my bra. When i pulled my hand out it was wet. Upon careful inspection, both of my nipples were leaking clear fluid when squeezed. Isn't it a bit early to be leaking?


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - sounds like me the last few days, hope you feel better soon!

Lmbhj - oo, funny enough this morning I was reading through my 'pregnancy week by week' book and it said leaking might start around 23 weeks! So you're only a tiny but early!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds right on schedule, lmb!

I have this weird cough going on. I will have hacking fits and my chest will hurt, but I don't feel sick. It's weird. I really hate the weather we have going on here. It's freaking MARCH already!!! These -30 temps need to go away! It's my birthday in a week and a half, and I remember playing outside in shorts and a tshirt when I was a kid. Now I'm still shovelling snow.


----------



## lmbhj

Linnypops said:


> Tymeg - sounds like me the last few days, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Lmbhj - oo, funny enough this morning I was reading through my 'pregnancy week by week' book and it said leaking might start around 23 weeks! So you're only a tiny but early!

Of course i immediately googled it to make sure i wasn't loosing it. 
Then i also told my husband, because it was Sooo weird to me (FTM) and to warn him to be careful during sex. I didn't know how curious he would be so i asked him if he wanted to see it....he thought for about 10 seconds and was like "no, this is something you can keep to yourself." haha:haha:
We are extremely open with each other and i tend to over share sometimes. lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At least he turned the offer down. My ex wanted to try mine just to see what it tasted like! Bleh!


----------



## lmbhj

Just had someone come through my unit and tell me how big i am and that we must be having a very big baby.

I mean, jesh, i'm not a small girl (pre-pregnancy 5ft 7in about 175lbs, though i carry it well with an athletic build, not pudgy), i have put on 15lbs. I'm not small, but not so big it warrants people to comment on it. I'm 5 1/2 months pregnant. Goodness. 

Not nice. :nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

People can be so rude sometimes. Big bellies don't mean big babies, hun. This was me 2 days before I had my son. He was a 6lbs baby.
 



Attached Files:







387131_102234359932619_327555607_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lmbhj

BrandiCanucks said:


> People can be so rude sometimes. Big bellies don't mean big babies, hun. This was me 2 days before I had my son. He was a 6lbs baby.

Thanks Brandi. You look fantastic in that picture.

Ugh...I've always been self conscious and this weight gain has me totally freaked out. I'm my worst critic (as we all are to ourselves) and when i look in the mirror i don't see a BIG person. This is one way i guess we grow thicker skin.
When this pregnancy is done and over with, i DO NOT want to look back and realize how much i missed out on because i was so obsessed with my weight. I'm currently working really hard on this. This is the ONLY first pregnancy i get.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The weight thing is one thing that gets to me too. I struggled for two years to drop my last 10lbs of baby weight and FINALLY did it the month before I got pregnant. I try not to obsess over it, and so I refuse to weigh myself unless I'm at the midwife office. I haven't gained much so far this pregnancy but I know that since I'm eating more now, I'll start packing them on. This is my last pregnancy, and a miracle one at that, so I want to enjoy it as much as possible, and obsessing over my weight doesn't let me do that.

Next time someone comments about weight and how big you look just remind them you're growing a human and ask what their excuse is.


----------



## Linnypops

Quick question ladies! I just got back from my mw appt. According to them i'm 22+5 based on ultrasound, she measured my fundal height and put it down as 21cm. Which would make it 2 weeks behind according to them...she said this was fine but what's bothering me is that the place where she said the top of the fundus is - is where it's been sitting for at least 3-4 weeks. It's freaked me out....does anyone have experience of fundal heights being off? growth spurts? Thanks!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm pretty sure fundal height is measured from the same point at the top and bottom, it's how big your bump is that determines the number? I could be wrong though... They always measured me from the same points each time (last pregnancy) but I don't know for certain as they don't start measuring until later on here... I think maybe 26 weeks? Sorry I'm not much help xx


----------



## Linnypops

Yeah she measured me from pubic bone to top of uterus - which i've been able to feel sitting at my belly button for a few weeks now, and she confirmed that's where it was....just a bit confused as she said ti grows a cm a week! Mine basically seemed to shoot up to that point and then hang around there. Weird, everything was normal at my 20 week scan so i'm not overly alarmed atm!


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Ladies. Just checking in after the weekend. 

We got snow and Ice here over the weekend so stayed in and got a lot done around the house. Now I've come down with a sore throat. 

I have my monthly check up appointment today so will be asking Doc about what I can and cannot take. Everyone around me has been sick and I have been blessed to not get it yet.

Only a few more days till V-day. Anyone else getting close?


----------



## tymeg

Excuse the ignorance what is vday?


----------



## moltal213

Vitality day .. Like wen you have more chance of your baby surviving from 24weeks onwards I think .. .. I went for a scan n baby 329g n ive put on 4kgs lol .. N went for a scare scan today due to lack of movement n pain .. Gynae laughed .. "Ligament pain is normal its gona get worse" ouch. . Bleh .. N then she says "diarrhea can cause you go into labour" WHAT ?? Lol my ears are Hurting from all this information .. Sigh lol ps please don't get worried every gynae has their own opinion I shud know ive been to 3


----------



## JackJack82

moltal213- Yes you are correct. Just another milestone in the Pregnancy world :thumbup:

I will be talking to my doctor as well today about the diarrhea thing. TMI but since Friday I have had some very loose stools and when I wipe I have noticed light pink blood from my lady area. Nothing bright red just pinkish. I have had a lot of Braxton Hicks as well. 

I did read that a lot of women have this due to soft cervix not so much an issue with the uterus. Hoping that's the case. Trying to stay calm and not freak out but it is on my mind. Plus I feel Bub still wiggling around in there all the time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, not close to Viability Day yet...just passed the Halfway mark yesterday, lol.

As for the diarrhea, it won't CAUSE you to go into labour, but for a lot of women, in the few days before they go into labour, they will have diarrhea, and it's the body's natural way of preparing for labour and cleaning you out (better than that enema!)


----------



## tymeg

3 more weeks to go for me then.
I have had a runny tummy since before I fell pregnant.
and it has continued right through.


----------



## krissie328

Just under 2 weeks for me until v-day!

I had my ob appointment today. Everything seems to be going well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay for everything going well!


----------



## JackJack82

Doctors appointment went great today. Heart beat strong and he kept wiggling away and kicking doppler. 

She wasn't to worried about the runny stools either or the light bloody show. Said there is so much stretching going on down there I could very easily have a weak cervix but nothing to worry about as long as it goes away in an hour or so. 

Next appointment April 1st. April fools day 
Glucose test that day. Bleh not looking forward to that...


----------



## tymeg

Im at the appointment now. 
Will keep you all posted.


----------



## tymeg

tymeg said:


> Im at the appointment now.
> Will keep you all posted.

Here is a pic of bubs...She is all well, and nothing to worry about, and she is definitely laying on my bladder and kicking me in it the hole time.
I have an anterior placenta... 
They are very happy with her growth, and everything.
She has got her daddy's toes for sure.
And the cutest lips, and she is feisty, and does not like to be interrupted. It was so cute....
 



Attached Files:







20140304_114757.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gorgeous Ty!!!


----------



## leash27

Lovely pics Ty! 

Had my 20 week scan this morning too, everything looked good and the tech confirmed we are still team pink!!

Due to my previous pregnancy, I have two further scans booked in for 28 and 34 weeks to check there is enough fluid etc around the baby! So excited that I get to see her again!

X


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - Lovely! and such great photos too!


----------



## tymeg

Thanks Ladies, 

I get to see her again on Friday, with the follow up with my gynae, and we will discuss which hospital I will be going to.

I am scared because he put me on iron tablets but I have only ever taken it once, because it made me feel funny. Do I tell him this?

And then I got the 4D booked for the 23rd April.....


----------



## JackJack82

Very cute Pics tymeg. 

EEEKKKK I'm so excited. There are 5 of us girls that all used to work together a year ago at another bank in town that got closed moved to a "larger location" Anyway..... We're all pregnant about 5 weeks apart. 

Well the first of us is at the hospital right now getting ready to deliver her baby. 
So now we get to count down 5 weeks from now and then the other should be here. Maybe this will make it go by faster. I am the second from the last :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Tymeg- those are beautiful pics. I just love the foot pictures. We got one of each foot at our 20 week scan. 

JackJack- That is really fun, I hope it does make it go a little faster. 

I have an ultrasound and fetal echo in a week. I am a little nervous. We are going to look in detail at the spine to make sure there are no signs of an open neural tube. I am going alone which just makes me feel nervous.


----------



## lmbhj

Had my midwife appt yesterday, everything went great. Over the night i had to get up to pee and was being lazy and crawling OVER my snoogle pillow. Well the snoogle pillow slipped off the bed, i had my foot on the ground but it was on the dogs blanket, so that slipped too. I had my elbow on the bed and the other elbow on the bedside table as i fell on my butt on top of the dog. Which then sent my husband springing out of bed, wide eyed and freaking i or the baby was hurt. I was fine, embarrassed i just fell out of bed and sat on the dog. (the dog was fine too...didn't make a peep).
Scared the crap out of myself, but had no cramping, bleeding or pain so i knew i was ok. Spoke with the OBGYN nurse this morning and she agreed i should be fine. We went and listened to the heartbeat and all is well, ive also felt him moving around. 

Talk about feeling silly and scared at the same time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! I feel like I robbed Babies R Us today!

The breast pump I wanted is regularly $299.99. Today, it was on sale for $239.97. They also released their 2014 Baby Book which had a $10 off Avent products coupon if you spend $40 or more, and I also carry a 10% off Avent discount card for Babies R Us.

All of their Avent feeding products were 20% off today, and I got a safety gate for my kitchen, regular $39.99 for $19.97.

So today, after the coupons, discounts, and the sales, I got the breast pump, three Avent bottles, a wall mounting safety gate, and a monkey crib mobile for the SAME PRICE as the breast pump's regular price! I saved $85 at Babies R Us today. I almost feel guilty!


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe . I love running away with bargains. Excellent shopping Brandi!

Lmbhj- ooft! Glad you're ok!


----------



## JackJack82

Awesome steal Brandi. Love the sales Babies R Us has. 

Glad your ok lmbhj. Bet that got our heart racing. 

krissie328 I'm sure everything will be ok. Sending positive vibes your way :hugs:

Well my friend had her baby. Water broke at 5:30 he got here at 8:30. 
One down for the "fast five" lol...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm still so excited over it! I went in just to buy the pump, expecting to spend the $300, instead, I got so much more! I'm gonna take my kids Baby Shopping this afternoon and give them $20 each to pick something out..a toy, an outfit, etc for the baby just from them and make them feel more involved, since I saved so much money.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Re: weight gain...

Ive still not put on any weight... im starting to worry about this... but I have a belly. Bubs is obviously growing from my scan results. But yeah


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies

Brandi you are so lucky, I wish we had those kind of bargains and sales by us :-(

Mum I too have not picked up any weight, since the 3kgs right in the beginning. And they confirmed all was in order and baby was growing, and they were happy I did not pick up the weight.

Jack that is so exciting, i bet your time will go so much faster now.

We having my baby shower on the 1st June. So I am excited about that, hopefully everyone comes and brings me nice pressies.

I told hubby I really want to go shopping.... :-( But he insists we wait till after the baby shower....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got a handsome looking boy in there who is growing and developing perfectly. His measurements move my due date up to July 18, but midwives are choosing to keep me at July 20.

Also, IPS Screening came back negative for neural tube defects, and less than 1 in 20,000 chance of Down Syndrome.

Also, apparently morning sickness leaving makes you pack on the pounds. The first 12 weeks, I gained nothing. Between 12 weeks and 16 weeks, I gained only 1.5lbs. 16 week to today, a whopping 7 pound gain!

Here's to the next 19 weeks!


----------



## tymeg

thats awesome Brandi, my dates was also moved, anywhere between the 9th and the 17th, but gynae keeping it at the 17th.

Also, my boobs started leaking today, I swear I almost had heart failure seeing it.... I need to get some breast pads.


----------



## Tulip

Krissie, hope it went OK, I've been alone for my last two scans looking specifically for an open neural tube and thankfully little dude looks OK. Shout if you need a chat xx


----------



## krissie328

I really need to go buy a nursing bra. I haven't started leaking but I really need to be prepared since my current bras do not fit comfortably at all.


----------



## krissie328

Tulip said:


> Krissie, hope it went OK, I've been alone for my last two scans looking specifically for an open neural tube and thankfully little dude looks OK. Shout if you need a chat xx

Thanks, it has been some of your words in a different thread that have really helped me trust that everything is okay. :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Oh good! You may have noticed I just spam any neural tube thread :haha: x


----------



## tymeg

I got me 2 nursing bra's, and the dogs got hold of one...Argh
So now I need to get me more...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well girls so many of you seem to be leaking from your boobies, I haven't yet! I'm 20 weeks today and anomaly scan is tomorrow tbh I'm dreading it! After the early (9 week) loss of a twin I seem to be super pessimistic! Nothing happening to say anything is wrong baby is kicking away and I'm getting big now. I've just learned to just not take anything for granted as we have had 2 losses now. Will let you know how it goes, eeek!


----------



## tymeg

Good luck isaac keep us posted.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Isaac!

Seems like my bad luck has kicked into gear again.

Felt nice that the last time I saw my engine light come on was Christmas Eve, since it had been on every 6 weeks before then. Today, while driving, I saw my battery light come on and then go off. I pulled into a gas station, put some gas in my tank, came back out to start my van and got clickclickclickclickclick.

I KNOW it's not the battery, cuz I JUST had a new one put in in November, so most likely, it's my alternator. Van's been towed to the shop, and I'll get the verdict in a few hours.

Kids had a PD Day from school tomorrow, and then are off all next week for March Break, but it's too damn cold outside (-22C) for my oldest daughter to stand at the bus stop for 10 minutes and wait for the bus, due to her medical conditions, and I accidentally forgot my youngest daughter's winter coat in my van so the kids are getting an early start to March Break. My youngest was supposed to be in daycare today, and the kids at school meant a thorough house clean day. Now I get to attempt it with three kids who destroy things. Yay! Not.


----------



## tymeg

Ah that sucks Brandi, really sorry to hear...


----------



## lmbhj

tymeg said:


> thats awesome Brandi, my dates was also moved, anywhere between the 9th and the 17th, but gynae keeping it at the 17th.
> 
> Also, my boobs started leaking today, I swear I almost had heart failure seeing it.... I need to get some breast pads.

Mine started on Saturday. I was adjusting my boobs into their correct position on my bra and when i removed my hand it was wet. I was shocked. I had NO IDEA it started this early. They only leak when manipulated or squeezed. Be sure to warn your significant other!


----------



## krissie328

I hope it is an easy (and inexpensive) fix for you Brandi. 

Afm- I noticed that I had some brown tinged mucus this morning. I am not worried yet but it did catch me off guard.


----------



## JackJack82

I guess I have been blessed or fortunate to not really have the "leakage" until after LO in born. I hope the same goes for this one. 

I will however need new bras sooner than later. I feel as if I'm carrying around 2 soccer balls :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm the same, JackJack...never leaked til after the baby and never really leaked afterwards either after my first baby.

So, it's my alternator. I chose to replace it with a used alternator and I'm selling this piece of crap vehicle and getting something more reliable. I've put more money into fixing this thing every few weeks since August than I paid for it. So gonna get it running and get the hell rid of it!


----------



## tymeg

Mine doesn't need sqeezing etc they feel as though they are paining and then a few moments later bam my top is wet. Actually got some breast pads today.


----------



## krissie328

Christian is having some big movement this morningn It feels like he is flipping around in there!! 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## tymeg

Krissie that is awesome, 

Had my follow up check up today, my gynae happy with the results of 20 week anomoly. And then also very happy as I have only picked up 1.1kgs. Did the glucose test today so will get results in the next 6 weeks.

Next app on the 22nd, and 4D on the 23rd.

And we picked the hospital we will deliver in....


----------



## JackJack82

Doing ok here.

Still dealing with the SPD but have found ways to make it less pain full. 
Yoga seems to be my best friends right now. 

Andrew's kicks have become a whole heck of a lot stronger. Guess that makes since with him weighing in at a whooping 1 1/2 pounds. My 4 year old has been feeling bubba kick from the outside for a few weeks now but last night he was able to watch him move around in my belly. He handled it fairly well. Asked if I had a monster in there. I said "well sort of, your mommies big monster and Andrew is mommies little monster" He laughed. 

I also feel him up under my boobs now. Either he is HUGE or stretching out BIG time in there lol.


----------



## moltal213

spd sounds terrible I read about it .. Shame hope it gets better ur story is Amazing .. :) 

As for leaking boobs touch wood been ok not lookin forward to it seen ladies with it in shoppin centers I hope not .. Wud b embarrassin .. So happy I'm half way n feelin my lil girl kick :hugs:


----------



## tymeg

It is embarrassing, Thank God I was at home when it happened, 
My husband tried to make light of it, and said I need to get a plumber out for those leaking boobs... LOL

But the breast pads help...


----------



## pooch

About to get on the plane to return home from florida...i hope ot starts to warm up soon!! I'd like to be able to get out and start taking walks again.


----------



## JackJack82

Pooch, You lucky girl. 

I love Florida. My Father in Law lives on Marco Island. 
I cant wait till Andrew gets here and is old enough to travel. 

This girl needs a vacation.


----------



## astraloree

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.. Just caught up on all the posts. Have been super busy!

Sooooo I hit 20 weeks today, one half down!!! We had our anomaly scan today too and everything looked perfect! Our little peanut is measuring a week ahead :happydance:

But the biggest news is, I couldn't resist and decided to let the sonographer talk us into learning the gender. 

Brandi- mark us down for team :blue: 
We are on :cloud9:


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Astrolee!! Exciting


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congrats on team blue astraloree xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats astraloree glad the scan went well and lovely we have more blue babies! We had our 20 scan yesterday and all us perfect wuth our little chap and yes its defo confirmed a little boy. Very very happy


----------



## Tulip

YAY welcome to team blue, Astra! 

DS wanted to hit the beach yesterday as the sun was shining (though it was freezing). Halfway there he asked to go in the sling and within 3 minutes... 

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140307_151214_zpsf055149c.jpg

As it turned out the tide was coming over the sea wall, so he couldn't have played anyway. But I enjoyed a hot chocolate on the promenade! 

Walked up a steep hill on the way home and realised my legs are starting to feel the extra weight of baby plus sleeping preschooler :wacko: It's the only exercise I get though :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Updated Astra.

Sorry ladies...bad luck continues. I'm lurking and reading, just not responding. Traded my piece of crap van in yesterday for something newer, more reliable, etc. 4 hours into having it, the ABS and Traction Control lights came on while out of town. We made it back okay, but I've had SEVERAL people telling me this is NOT safe and to take it back, and that the vehicle wouldn't even pass a Safety Test with these conditions. I took a look at the lease and found that the salesman wrote down the Total Lease Price as being $1000 higher than the advertised price, that he put my monthly payment $40 higher than my stated monthly budget, that he started my monthly payments a month before he verbally told me they would start, they had me sign the lease prior to filling in all the figures "for the purpose of obtaining insurance", which apparently isn't common practice, and also states a Safety Certificate would be provided with the vehicle, which it was not.

So my Momma's driving up today to help bail me out of this fiasco and (hopefully) get my van and deposit back. He said he was going to use it for scrap, so hopefully being less than 24 hours, he hasn't taken it anywhere. Nothing has been completely flipped over yet anyway, so wish me luck.


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats Astrolee! And Good luck brandi!


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Astrolee...

How exciting


----------



## leash27

Ah Brandi that sucks! It sounds like they have purposely tried to rip you off, hope you get your van back!

Tulip your LO looks so cute in his sling! Having seen you have been walking with him, I feel like a wimp now for moaning to DH that I was tired whilst we were shopping today. I feel like I am waddling already!

X


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on Team Blue Astra!

I'm sorry Brandi, I hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## tymeg

Ah no brandi that sucks.
hope u get it sorted. 

I just felt teagan's 1st punch on the outside. She did it twice. 
But now I cant wait to feel more.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've just seen my tummy move on the outside :) been feeling movement from the outside for about a week or so and now she's wriggling enough to make my stomach move and wiggle. Lol xx


----------



## krissie328

It has been quiet this weekend. I hope everybody is doing good. I have an ultrasound/echo on Tuesday so I am praying it all turns out good.


----------



## Tulip

GL honey. 

Someone please tell my body that 5.30am wakeups are not necessary for another few months. It didn't start this early with DS1!


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

Yeah it was definitely a quite weekend on here....

What are you all up to? Hope you are all doing well...


----------



## tymeg

I received her name this in the post today for the nursery wall...:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Cape Town-20140310-00922.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

tymeg- That is really pretty. I am trying to find large Scrabble letters but it is proving to be rather difficult.


----------



## tymeg

Krissie what you wanna do with the letters?
Cant they make it up for you?


----------



## krissie328

I want to spell Christian's name. I have seen some on etsy that I am going to look into more. Otherwise I may think of something else.


----------



## tymeg

I cant wait to start the nursery...

I am going to get the cot, compactum and chest of draws the end of this month.

And then I am going to start....


----------



## tymeg

krissie328 said:


> I want to spell Christian's name. I have seen some on etsy that I am going to look into more. Otherwise I may think of something else.

Check out these websites:

https://www.houzz.com/scrabble

https://www.craftcuts.com/wood-wall-letter-tiles.html

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Scrabble-Letter-Tile-A/dp/B0080NHROQ

https://www.pinterest.com/pfowler610/scrabble-art/

https://decorchick.com/scrabble-tiles/


----------



## krissie328

Thanks tymeg... I will do that when I get home.

I want to start on the nursery but we are moving around the time baby is due so I can't yet. I do have his stuff organizer in blue totes to help when we do get moved.


----------



## leash27

We are in the middle of buying a new house so I can't make a start on the nursery yet, its so frustrating because I have bought all the bedding and chosen décor etc I just want to get started!

tymeg - the letters look fab!

x


----------



## tymeg

Ah that sucks. I know how anxious im getting just thinking of the nursery. I cnt imagine not been able to do it when I want to.

we got another gift today a huge baby bottle which converts to a money box. And it has 2 bottles 2 feeding cups, a feeding bowl, fork, spoon, storage container, a pacifier and a bottle brush in there. ..


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> It has been quiet this weekend. I hope everybody is doing good. I have an ultrasound/echo on Tuesday so I am praying it all turns out good.

Good luck Krissie!


----------



## Selene30

Hey all I am glad to see everyone is doing well. I think i'm starting to feel the nesting phase come on strong :laugh2: my ultrasound is this coming Monday God willing and I am so excited to find out if little moonmoon is doing well and if its XX or XY. Im setting up our wishlist so that if anyone from the family and friends asks for our registry we have it ready. So much love to you all <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:wave: Selene! Good luck with your ultrasound!


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, I have been following you all but have been super busy back home in the UK. I cannot believe how fast time is flying, can't believe V day is less than a week away! Finally felt kicks from the outside for the first time yesterday. It's incredible. I really feel like I am carrying a life now!

Also really showing, even strangers are telling me I am having a boy - and a rugby player at that! I will share my latest bump pic when I get round to taking one. 

How's everyone feeling? I am feeling so much heavier already! Do not want to think about how it's going to feel in the third tri. I'm so excited it doesn't matter though :) I watched 'One born every minute' last night and it's got me super excited for July!

Also stocked up on some lovely maternity summer gear, just need some summery weather so I have an excuse to wear them!


----------



## pooch

OMG...I weighed myself after being on vacation all last week...I've gained 30 lbs so far and still have 3.5 months to go! With my daughter I gained 50 lbs total and lost more than that after she was born but I was hoping to keep this one under control. I've been using pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I want which isn't a very healthy approach. Plus I haven't been moving (blaming it on the awful winter we've been having...up to another 17 inches of snow tomorrow!) even though I have a treadmill and a ton of exercise videos. And of course my husband brought home 6 boxes of Girl Scout cookies last night... :/. I need to get this under control.


----------



## JackJack82

Just checking in after the weekend. 

Little funny.. Last night my 4 year old was sitting on my lap playing on his Ipad and was leaning against my stomach with all his weight. Well Apparently Andrew did not like that and gave him some pretty good kicks in the back. After about 3/4 Damon (4 year old) turned around looked at me and said " Mom I'm going to go sit on the couch, Andrew wont quit kicking me" Ahh the things I get to look forward to. Brothers.

Also at work I have to fax a lot of documents during the day. Well my belly reaches right where the speaker is that does a long beep once one is sent. Don't think he likes that either since he kicks me a few moments after the beep. Silly boy. 

Feeling really heavy this week, does not help that everyone is commenting on how I "popped". Weights still right around 10 pounds gained so I cant complain to much. 

7 days till double digits :happydance: and 15 days till 3rd tri. WOW


----------



## Tulip

I only regained my start weight recently, having lost in 1st tri, but now it's starting to go up an up, I'm now half a kilo above my start weight. No idea what I should be aiming for, plus I go through phases of junk food, then fruit and salad so hopefully it'll all even out. 

Baby keeps bouncing on my bladder when I'm trying to pee, not sure if it's a help or a hindrance :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

I had my ultrasound today. Baby was super uncooperative. However, it looks like his heart is normal and no obvious openings along the spine. I have another scan in 4 weeks to check on growth. But from this weeks it looks like he is right on. And I know it'd unreliable but they think he is 1 lb 5 oz.


----------



## LaPinska

Hi ladies hope you don't mind that i join- i know i'm a bit late!! I lurked b&b for years while TTC unsuccessfully, lost my marriage in the journey etc. Had to go half of my pregnancy with no internet & i live out in the sticks with no cell signal. But here I am, 5 1/2 months along with my little miracle and a new fiance :) 

Wish I could have gotten to the group sooner, it sure did suck being all alone in my first pregnancy! I have no friends here in NC and no family!! It's just me and DF. Happy to have found you guys! :happydance:


My name is Jesse i'm 29 and this is my first.. and i'm completely overjoyed!

Been having issues getting baby to cooperate for anomaly scan. Still have to go back so they can look at her heart. Baby is a GIRL!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Jesse. My lo has a lot of resistance to cooperation with ultrasounds too. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Jesse! 

I'm Brandi, and this is baby #4 for me and I'm also a single Momma. I'll be 28 on Friday.

What's your due date and I'll add you to the front page!


----------



## LaPinska

Due July 24th, so they keep telling me :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you to the front :)


----------



## Tulip

Great news Krissie :happydance:

Welcome in, Jesse! Xxx


----------



## tymeg

Welcome Jesse.....

JackJack that is so cute 

Glad all is well Krissie....


----------



## gidge

LaPinska said:


> Due July 24th, so they keep telling me :)

welcome! we´ve got the same due date! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

gidge said:


> LaPinska said:
> 
> 
> Due July 24th, so they keep telling me :)
> 
> welcome! we´ve got the same due date! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah we all have the same due date, welcome!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I started Kes' room letters last night. I'm going for a jersey-theme with the centre painted blue, then outlined in green, then edged blue again with white fabric paint to edge out between the blue and green. They're not done yet, but the K shows the effect. Also posting a jersey to show the effect I'm going for.
 



Attached Files:







1238127_288155241340529_762606121_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









hvanrbkah_f1200.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tymeg

that looks very nice Brandi, I am not so artistic to do it myself, Ty has the creative bones but not me.... LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you. I'm not artistic either, but doing the best I can, lol. My mom hates the theme for the letters but oh well, lol.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I started Kes' room letters last night. I'm going for a jersey-theme with the centre painted blue, then outlined in green, then edged blue again with white fabric paint to edge out between the blue and green. They're not done yet, but the K shows the effect. Also posting a jersey to show the effect I'm going for.

How fun Brandi, I would love to attempt something like that. However, I think we would need to agree on a name for her for first LOL, which is proving to be a very big challenge. I am in love with Ayva but DH doesn't seem to agree.


----------



## krissie328

Tooth- that is a beautiful name. I like the spelling. I hope you guys can agree. I finally compromised with our name but I still love it even if it is super long.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> Tooth- that is a beautiful name. I like the spelling. I hope you guys can agree. I finally compromised with our name but I still love it even if it is super long.

Thank you Krissie, I wanted to spell it a little different rather than the conventional Ava. We both agree on the fact that we want something short because we have a long last name. Didn't think it would be this hard to decide, I have my 20 week appointment on Friday so hoping that will make us get a little more serious about picking a name. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You can always do it afterwards. The letters are $1.00 each and the paint about $1 too.

Here's my first completed letter
 



Attached Files:







1503919_288353277987392_1574444528_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sun_Flower

Our little girl is going to be called Violet :) xx


----------



## LaPinska

Thanks for the welcome girls :) Oooh I feel so unprepared for this baby. Because we live out here with no friends or fam, I won't be having a shower. If i did no one would show lol. So i'm almost clueless as to what to buy. Here I am, halfway, and all we've got is a carseat & changing table :dohh: But it's harder for us because we're sharing our room with her for the first year. We have very very limited space. I've decided to go with a bassinet (my sister is sending me an antique one) that way i just have the two pieces of furniture in the corner. I have a crib and pack n play waiting down in florida for us after we move. I've tried to make a master list of things we should go and get. But it's really hard for me to decide what to put on it. I've had DF put up wall shelves because we have absolutely no storage space. Being that we're all having summer babies, that makes me even more confused as what to buy. I want to make sure she has everything she needs, but I don't want to make regretful buys either, and I also want to get things that friends say they wish they'd of had. Problem is none of my friends back home can give me any advice outside of the obvious. Bottles, diapers.. like duhh. I need help! Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMgoodness!! I was stalking in the June 2014 thread and they already have two babies born. Scary!


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> OMgoodness!! I was stalking in the June 2014 thread and they already have two babies born. Scary!

I am glad I am not the only one that stalks the other threads! :haha:

But yea, it is scary to think about. I am terrified of going early and I am so high risk for it. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm bad for stalking other threads, lol...especially when I'm bored. I've noticed that the November 2014 thread has less than 10 days left to fill of due dates before we see a December thread creep up.


----------



## krissie328

The newest month is always my favorite. I cannot believe how close we are to having a December thread! I remember how excited I was when August showed up.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

New months showing up makes this pregnancy go by just a LITTLE bit faster, lol. I always go into the new threads and congratulate and wish a HH9M to the ladies going in.

Helps to see new thread months pop up cuz with winter still lingering, feels like summer is never going to come. Yesterday was 10C and sunny, and I had my windows down in my van. Today, we had a massive snowstorm that dumped 25cm of heavy snow, and temps dropped to -26C.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi you have had some of the worst weather! It has been very mild here this year. We had three weeks of negatives and an inversion but nothing since.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's Canada for ya, lmao. This is the worst, and coldest, winter since 1978 (or maybe 1974). One of the longest too. Tomorrow is supposed to warm up to -17C, and Friday is supposed to be 4C. At least I won't be in a winter coat for my birthday. Predictions are saying April will be slightly higher than seasonal with an unseasonably high amount of rain...so flooding from melting snow, followed by flooding from rain. It just needs to end already, lol


----------



## tymeg

Yeah my aunt has just left South Africa to go back home to Canada, and she said she was so shocked to come here and see how hot it was by us, and she never brought the appropriate clothing with her.

She also gave baby a little father xmas, snow globe... from Canada.... Its so cute....

Baby will be born in the heart of winter on this side..... I am the last of my dad's 7 kids to have a baby, so I have 4 brothers and 3 sisters to tell me what I need and dont need LOL..... Even though I am not the youngest, my baby sister and brother had kids before me.


----------



## charlie00134

Hi all. Hope you're all doing well. I'm being.a.little rubbish getting on due to complete chaos going on at home.
Last week we had 4 nights in Malta and 2 nights in the Lake District, had a new bathroom fitted and.are currently getting a new kitchen then it'll be a new floor. I can't wait to get everything done so I can tidy my house. 
Otherwise 24 weeks today, 16 to go and good viability numbers have put a smile on my face this.morning.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on v-day Charlie. I have two more days!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy V day Charlie :) xxx


----------



## tymeg

Happy V Day Charlie....

This is my bump at 22 weeks.

I got another pressie at work :happydance:

I am feeling all kinds of sleepy for the past 4 days.... I feel like I could sleep for a week, but when I get home nothing at all, can barely fall asleep...
 



Attached Files:







Cape Town-20140312-00926.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 8









Cape Town-20140310-00923.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pooch

tymeg-my bump looks very similar! no longer does it disappear in the morning and by night time i feel huge!
I'm in western NY and we had another huge snowstorm yesterday; hopefully it will be our last. I can't wait for spring so I can start taking walks outside.
Last night i officially peed my pants. I was sitting indian style and sneezed and out it came! I was convinced my water broke. Thankfully i was home and not out somewhere!!


----------



## tymeg

Thank Goodness I havent peed my pants yet... I would just die LOL..... I have come very close, especially when Im trying to sleep and really dont want to get up... LOL


----------



## krissie328

Oh man I had baby pushing on my bladder so bad over the weekend that I did pee myself. One of those perks of pregnancy I guess.


----------



## moltal213

As for baby names I agree lol girls are harder than boys sigh .. N family gettin involved not fun . Bleh .. Sucks haha .. 

Having a scan anotomy scan on saturday can't wait love seein my busy baby girl .. 

How scary that ppl in June are already avin babies like WHAT?? Please let our babies be ful term haha :) .. 

Good luck everyone have a great weekend ahead !!


----------



## JackJack82

I have not went to the June thread for this very reason. I am due end of June and it scares me that he may decide to come early. 
My daughter was born on Due date and Son 2 weeks early. This little guy better make it at least that far. 

25 weeks today:happydance:

I have caught a horrible cold and every time I sneeze I hold on tight to my bladder lol


----------



## ricschick

hi guys we had our scan on Monday and we are team :pink::happydance:

so after 3 girls 1 boy my dh and ds are destined to be surrounded by beautiful women :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats rics!!!

I can't seem to hold my bladder no matter what I do. I'm constantly speezing, even if I've just peed. I really need to get panty liners. I'm sure they're cheaper than my water bill from all the speezing laundry I've done.


----------



## ricschick

get cracking on the pelvic floor exercises girls!! ive not pee'd myself YET LOL x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

After three babies already, those things don't help me, and actually, if done too much or too strongly, can actually increase the risk of needing an episiotomy, or vaccum/forcep assisted birth because it's strengthened them so much.

I've been pretty much screwed for speezing since I had my first child. She gave me 86 stitches. There's no turning back from speezing now :rofl:


----------



## leash27

Speezing :haha:

X


----------



## krissie328

Fun times in the July thread. haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have yet to Laurinate though...so far, just the speezing.


----------



## JackJack82

Agreed Brandy. 

Being on Number 3 my bladder has thrown up the white flag. 
I do find though when I have the slightest feeling of needing too if I just go ahead and go the likely hood of tinkling is reduced :) :haha:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Ladies,

Those of you who are having a shower, when is the appropriate time? (week wise)


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

I had my shower and sprinkle at about 34/35 weeks I think.

Some people do it before 30 weeks. Its just whenever you want.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was 34 weeks when I had mine with my oldest.

I was bad tonight. I craved a turkey sandwich from Subway and indulged. Kessie's going nuts now.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Why is having a turkey sandwich from subway bad? I had my shower at 34 weeks xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Deli meats carry a risk of listeria, and while the risk is low, it's higher during pregnancy. "They" recommend avoiding deli meats in pregnancy, unless you cook them, and I hate hot deli meats. I always eat mine cold.


----------



## krissie328

I am having my baby shower at 30 weeks. I wanted to wait until 34 but I couldn't make the scheduling work out.


----------



## krissie328

I have been craving a sandwich lately. Maybe after I start insulin in a week and a half I will be able to tolerate some carbs. It has really sucked this past month!!!


----------



## JackJack82

I'm having mine April 19th. My birthday is the 24th so doing one big bash...


----------



## tymeg

Morning ladies, 
I am having mine on the 1st June.
So i will be 33 weeks then.
I have been eating deli meats, my gynae said as long as its in moderation its all good.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't know when my baby shower will be, I just asked for April or after. My best friends arranging something but I know nothing. Kinda wish she'd at least mention a date but she may not have decided.


----------



## ricschick

this being baby no5 if I hadn't of done my pelvic floor exercises id of definitely wet myself on more than one occasion!:haha: 

its a shame that baby showers arnt more common in England ive never had one!!:shrug:

ive never understood the thing with deli meats does that include things like packet ham or is it just things like spam and pepporoni and things? :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's all packaged meats, but deli meats from restaurants and fast food places like Subway are particularly at a higher risk. Meats can become recontaminated after the pasteurization process, just before they're packaged, and if left at room temp.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ah right, that's not a recommendation over here so I've eaten packaged and deli meats all the way through both my pregnancies, lol.


----------



## pooch

I had a dream last night that I was thrown another baby shower (I didn't really even want one with my first and obviously don't need one with my second). But in the dream it took place in a Star Trek type spaceship thing...weird.
One bonus of insomnia as I was up from midnight having gone to sleep at 9 until around 4 is finally being able to watch Downton Abbey! What am I, three years late? I downloaded Amazon Prime and got rid of Netflix and all three seasons are on there.


----------



## ricschick

yeah deli meats have never been mentioned to me either ive only really heard of it on here. I don't really eat it anyway I love cheese to much!!!


----------



## leash27

I have been eating some cooked meats like ham etc and I use pepperoni on pizza or in pasta sometimes too. I remember reading in my last pregnancy that it was a bit of a no no but it wasn't on the list my MW gave me so I figured it can't be too bad!

X


----------



## tooth_fairy

tymeg said:


> Morning ladies,
> I am having mine on the 1st June.
> So i will be 33 weeks then.
> I have been eating deli meats, my gynae said as long as its in moderation its all good.

Tymeg,

I'll also be having mine on June 1st, but I'll be 31 weeks :D


----------



## tymeg

Im so excited for the shower...... too see all my fam and gifts..
. And then I can finally go shopping. ..... lol


----------



## krissie328

I think the best part of the shower is that I can finally finish shopping! However, it has been a blessing having to control myself.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I won't be having another shower, as it's #4.

Haven't been around today as my family took me out for my birthday tonight. I ate SO MUCH. Apparently I have a hungry little boy cuz I'm still hungry now, lol. Overall, 28 isn't bad so far.


----------



## tymeg

Ah happy Birthday Brandi!! Hope you had an awesome day... 

Krissie, I can not control myself at all, I keep buying things and hiding it away lol...


----------



## tymeg

So I have been suffering from, my legs pulling stiff in my sleep, it is the most painful feeling ever... 

I literally wake up screaming in my sleep, 1st the one leg and then the next night the other leg!! Argh

Baby is moving around and kicking and punching, and she listens to her daddy, it is so cute.... Its she knows he is around, and the minute he lays on my tummy or talks to my tummy, she goes crazy for him....

Im also finding that when my boobies leak, it turns into what looks like crystals on y nipples and bra.

And I am very tired now a days again....


----------



## krissie328

tymeg- talk to your doctor it is a common thing during pregnancy. I get them all the time even when not pregnant and it usually means you need something extra like potassium or magnesium. I am taking a supplement with magnesium that has nearly stopped them for three years.


----------



## krissie328

Oh and its v-day for me!!! I cannot believe how fast it is going.. I know I keep saying that! :haha:


----------



## tymeg

Thanks and congrats krissie.
will speak to my gynae.
he has put me on iron tabs but I haven't been taking it. As it makes me constipated.


----------



## Tulip

Happy v-day Krissie! 

Megan, I've been shopping too, though I'm trying to be frugal. I scored a brand new Widgey nursing pillow from a lady on another forum for £12 delivered this morning. Winner!


----------



## tymeg

Ive been buying alot in ebay. 
And every time I see something cute in the shop. 
The end of the month im going to get the cot and all the big stuff then its going to feel very real.
I have been watching YouTube videos of giving birth and my stress levels have sky rocketed.


----------



## julybaby14

tymeg said:


> Ive been buying alot in ebay.
> And every time I see something cute in the shop.
> The end of the month im going to get the cot and all the big stuff then its going to feel very real.
> I have been watching YouTube videos of giving birth and my stress levels have sky rocketed.


I am debating whether to get a doula. I am a bit afraid of giving birth as well and would like to try to go natural (no epidural but in the hospital). Im not sure how all this works in other countries outside the US, but basically my OB only checks you a few times and then delivers the baby. Very little support during labor. My husband may not be there for the first part of labor since he will likely be trying to get back from another part of the country 

Has anyone else thought of getting a doula? Has anyone had experience with a doula?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know a lot about doulas except that they're there as a support during the birth, which I guess you don't get with an OB. My first two kids I had an OB with and one barely made it to the birth, and the other didn't make it at all, and still didn't show up postpartum, despite being given plenty of warning, and only being a two minute drive away. My OB experiences were horrible. It was not personal. You'd sit for two hours waiting for an appointment, to be seen for only two minutes.

I went with a midwife, which I guess is KINDA like a doula, but medically certified, if that makes sense. But they both have the same direction, to support the labouring mother, be an advocate for them, help them physically and emotionally through the birth, etc. I've seen that some doulas will even come to your house and help with chores, but I know a midwife won't do that.

If I could go back, I probably would have considered a doula for my OB-assisted births. I LOVED my midwife experience and doing that again this time.

Having a pain in the ass kind of night. Finally replaced my laptop and gave my mom hers back. You don't really realize how much you lost in a tiny piece of technology. I'm currently in the middle of redownloading more than two months worth of music to my iTunes so I can update my iPod (playing-time), and trying to replace 7 years worth of photographs of my kids growing up and my pregnancies. Thankfully, my ex had all of the photos stored on an external drive and is dropboxing them to me. It's such a pain in the ass to have to do all this again, but gonna be worth it in the end.


----------



## Linnypops

It's funny how it works in different countries. I've seen a obstetrician/doctor once this entire pregnancy (except for non-pregnancy related stuff where i've seen my GP). Other than that it's midwives all the way!


----------



## Linnypops

Oh, just wondering as well - my fundal height has been measuring same for a few weeks now, and is smaller than expected so i'm being sent for a growth scan tomorrow. Any previously pregnant ladies had this before and what was the outcome? I'm hoping it's fine....2 midwives told me the baby is lying across me(transverse?) so it is probably why i'm measuring smaller.


----------



## tymeg

Over here we use gynaes. We dont have doulas. We can request a midwife but I prefer the gynae. Thank goodness we dont have to wait hours etc if we have an app we see them at that time.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Here in the U.S we go to our OB-GYN's for an appointment and everything is said and done there. I've honestly never heard of anyone using a midwife or doula here, there are only certain people in specific states who use midwives. That would be pretty neat to experience I guess.


----------



## krissie328

I have an ob and a Maternal fetal specialist. I know there are midwives and doulas in my area but I am simply to high risk for a midwife and I cannoft afford the doula. I did look into them before I got pregnant as I thought it would be a great experience.


----------



## Tulip

Linnypops said:


> Oh, just wondering as well - my fundal height has been measuring same for a few weeks now, and is smaller than expected so i'm being sent for a growth scan tomorrow. Any previously pregnant ladies had this before and what was the outcome? I'm hoping it's fine....2 midwives told me the baby is lying across me(transverse?) so it is probably why i'm measuring smaller.

I had this a bit later on with DS, but she couldn't send me for growth scan because it wasn't quite measuring 3 weeks under at the time. He was also transverse at this point! 

Came out of his own accord at 40+6 weighing a perfect 7lb8. Don't panic, they're looking after you well :thumbup:

I've yet to see a community mw with this pregnancy, so many appts at hospital due to our NTD history. My first cmw appt will be 36 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Linnypops

Tulip - Thanks for the info! Yeah they were really good with me and got the scan as soon as possible. I feel like i'm in very good hands.

36 weeks! Heh, you're kidding!


----------



## julybaby14

In nebraska where I live midwives aren't even allowed to practice! It's all ob-gyns. But, the next state over they are allowed. It's funny how this is handled so differently in different states and countries. I love my OB and she is the one who a see for appointments ever 4 weeks. I've never waited more than a few minutes to see her! I think it just depends on your OB how involved they are. But, as I said before her function during labor and delivery is purely medical and she just ok's drugs as needed and checks for dilation/effacement/station and then delivers the baby. No support with back rubbing or help during contractions. I probably wouldn't even have considered a doula if my husband was for sure going to be there for the whole time. I don't have family in the area either. Mentally I just want to know there will be someone there just for me, and to advocate for me. I found in nebraska doulas range from 300-500$ for help through the entire labor and delivery and beginning breastfeeding. The one I think I may hire wants $350. Expensive, but in my case I'm thinking it will be worth it!


----------



## krissie328

I think $350 will be well worth it! Up here there just seems to be one practice and they cost $800. But they consult several times through the pregnancy, delivery and breastfeeding.


----------



## Selene30

Hello everyone glad to see everyone is doing well. 

I can't seem to sleep and its 4 am. My 20week U/S is in 9 hrs. I am very excited and also anxious as we haven't had one since 13weeks. I hope little one is okay. I really can't wait to be comforted about the baby and its health as well as why my cervix has been in so much pain. I hope who ever is doing the scan in nice to me and patient as they can be very cold which makes me cry when I go home because thats the only chance I get to see my baby.

I just had a bad case of tonsillitis but im glad its over. Also ive noticed that I have liver spots on my right hand which is pretty strange and the net has not been the best help on that. So going to ask the nurses tomorrow what's that. 

It is very scary that two babies from june are already here i am to scared to look at the thread but i pray that they are okay and doing well and that everything turns out for the best.

Little one also seems only to jump around when hubby talks to my belly which strangely made me very jealous. I wish I can talk to it soo much and feel the same response but i'm comforted to know its healthy enough to respond.

I still have not gotten any of the baby things but I am well into my nesting phase we changed the furniture around to create more space for the Cot and changer. I still don't know if we will be throwing the baby shower before or after little one arrives but the more time passes the more i wish it was sooner. We could really use the help with getting baby things. 

Also has anyone heard or actually used a cord bank (where they store the baby's cord blood aka stem cells for future need) I have been told to seriously consider it. We can in no way afford it but I may borrow the money if it seems worthy as my husband's maternal family have had many cancer cases that only my mother-in-law is the one left alive. Bless her.

Wish me luck ladies. I am very anxious and I feel very alone.


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck at your scan, I'm sure everything will be fine! 
I saw my friends this weekend and they've decided they're going to do the baby shower late May to early June in my back garden. Theyre on about my step-daughter coming but I've said I'd really rather she didn't because she'd either get bored or would want all the focus to be on her and would be overly involved. I feel a little mean but I plan on doing a a small gender announcement with her anyway which will give her a more one on one experience. 
Im dying for the next fortnight to be over. My house improvements get finished tomorrow, I have an exam on Wednesday, first antenatal class Thursday, doctors Friday, GTT the following Tuesday and midwife that Thursday. Way too much happening


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck Selene, 

I am sure everything will be fine... Big Hugs....


----------



## tymeg

I am feeling all sorts of whack today.
I have a runny tummy, I have indigestion, every time I burp, it comes up.
I have a runny noise, 
And just wish I was at home in bed! Argh....


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies. Just came out of my scan and despite my fundus measuring almost 4 weeks behind baby seems to be if anything a little on the large side with plenty of fluid. So it just goes to show really. The sonography said women end up in there all the time for measuring too big or small and rarely is it ever anything serious. Feel very relieved. X


----------



## tymeg

Ah Linny that is a relief


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww glad everything is ok Linny xx


----------



## lmbhj

Hey ladies! V-Day today! :) Also St.Patty's and wishing for a Guinness lol. Oh well. Next year.

I was catching up on everyone's posts. As far as baby showers go, i know mine will be May 17th at a local gourmet pizza place in my town. Would love to have it at our house, but we have some work we need to get done in our backyard and not sure we will be able to get it done in time.

And with delivery, i am having a midwife. I am a nurse myself and am VERY happy to have the support of my fellow nurse assisting and supporting me with my labor. Of course my husband will be there, and probably my mother, if time and sanity allows. For all of my prenatal appt's i have only seen my midwife. They are able to do everything a doctor can do except c-sections. They will tend to all of my care throughout my stay in the hospital before and after the baby arrives. I also feel they will give me more time to let my body do the work. I wont be rushed into induction, pitocin, breaking my water....etc. My wishes will be heard loud and clear and that is what i want. And if things change for the worse, there is always PLENTY of OBGYN's to assist. Having a midwife is one of the few comforts i have of the unknown territory of labor and delivery right now as a FTM. :)


----------



## lmbhj

So glad all is well Linny!


----------



## krissie328

I am so happy things are good Linny! 

Congrats on v-day lmbhj. 

Afm, baby is being so wiggly! He must have kicked for a solid hour last night. It is good to finally feel him again I had a couple days of almost nothing. And hubby finally got to feel and see him for the first time this weekend!


----------



## lmbhj

krissie328 said:


> I am so happy things are good Linny!
> 
> Congrats on v-day lmbhj.
> 
> Afm, baby is being so wiggly! He must have kicked for a solid hour last night. It is good to finally feel him again I had a couple days of almost nothing. And hubby finally got to feel and see him for the first time this weekend!


Thank you! Very exciting to be at v-day!

I have been feeling quiet a bit of movement as well, though comes a goes. And with the anterior placenta....ugh! I have felt a few movements on the outside last week, though my husband was away for work and so he STILL hasn't felt movements yet. UGH. Though he did rub my belly and say hello yesterday and the baby moved right away! It was soo neat. :) I see you're 2 days ahead of me...fingers crossed my husband gets to feel something this week!


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Everyone. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Good Luck Selene please check back in after your appointment. 

Wonderful News Linny! 

Congrats on v-day lmbhj.

AFM 100 days today!!! Cant believe tomorrow I will be in the double digits. :happydance:
Little man has not been easy on me the past 2 days though. He seems to want to be awake all the time. Little sleep for me. However, anyone that touches my bump now usually gets a kick or punch which is getting the family so excited and more involved in the pregnancy. 

As for my delivery method. I too have a midwife. She is the only one I have seen so far and will be the only one to deliver Andrew.. However closer to my due date they will bring in different Midwifes that practice in the same office just in case she is delivering when I go into labor. I think its a great idea to get to know all the midwifes in the office just in case. She is completely on board with my birthing plan and will support me with my decision unless health reasons change that.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on 100 days jackjack.

So when do you usually discuss birth plans? I don't even know which hospital I am going to. :-/


----------



## JackJack82

For me.... My midwife has an office in the medical building of a hospital. So I will deliver in that hospital. 

That's how its was with the first 2 as well. I switched practices with this LO since my cousin works in this office. I'm a little nervous going somewhere different then where I had my first two but they are super nice and I feel very comfortable. Plus my cousin is there :)


----------



## krissie328

My doctor practices at a hospital that doesn't have a maternity ward or a NICU. So that won't work. I really want to deliver at the hospital that is close to me but I may end up having to go to the one a half hour away. I can't ask at my next appointment as my doctor is out of town so I will have a sub. Which leaves me at my May appointment. :-/ When do appointments start getting more frequent then once a month?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think it's 28 weeks, then you go every two weeks, and when you hit 36, you'll go weekly.


----------



## JackJack82

You might ask her office where she prefers to deliver. It may be the one that you want to deliver at? 

I have my next appointment April 1st. I will be 28 weeks. After that appointment they will start scheduling me every 2 weeks.


----------



## charlie00134

My next appointment is next Thursday, my first midwife appointment in ages as I have combined consultant and midwife care due to being higher risk. When it comes to delivery I'll again have combined care with mainly midwifes but a consultant on call who may visit. Sadly this won't be my consultant because she's on holiday :(


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for the answers. I am feeling more and more anxious now. I will be 26 weeks at my next appointment so I can ask then.


----------



## Selene30

I am very grateful to my Lord and his answer to my prayers the baby appears healthy. And from the looks of things we are told we should be expecting a baby boy by the will of God. :blue:
She said its never always sure with these things but it seems to be a boy and if it is I would like to name him Abraham. Still have to wait and see what hubby wants to name him though :laugh2: 
I was so happy to find out the baby is okay I forgot to ask them about the liver spots on my hand.


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Selene... Welcome to the boy group!
Love the name:thumbup:


----------



## pooch

For my dd i hired a doula. I go to an obgyn and the hospital is staffed with midwives. I wanted as natural a birth as possible. I met with my doula a month or two before due date and we discussed birth plan options. I wrote mine up and brought it to my dr apt and the nurse practically laughed in my face. She said if i show up with that it will insult the hospital staff. I wanted skin to skin after birth, delayed cutting of umbilical cord, etc. At the birth the doula did a good job texting me through labor at home and telling me when to head into the hospital. She ley me know what was going on and what to expect. This time around i may skip the doula since i sort of know what to expect. I switched obgyns and will be at a different hospital. Hopefully more of my wishes will be met but i will need to be the one to demand them.


----------



## Tulip

Glad everything is OK, Selene and Linny! :yipee:

I'm going for the home-from-home unit at our local hospital, which is midwife led but has a medicalised delivery unit attached. I'd prefer a home birth but we're just too far from the ambulance station and hospital for me to be comfortable with the idea of a blue light transfer. 
To whoevers nurse laughed at your birth plan, I'm stunned. Skin to skin and delayed cord clamping are standard over here now!


----------



## tymeg

I will be 27 weeks and 5 days at my next appointment with my gynae, 

We have already discussed the hospital, and I have already gotten my authorization for the hospital.

My gynae has already told me to do my research on the type of epidural I want etc.

It makes it all real.... And Now I get so nervous....


----------



## ricschick

Congrats Selene. x

I have to be monitored more with this delivery as its my 5th baby even going to put me on a drip for 4 hours after birth to make sure my uterus contracts back ok. but im used to being attached to drips as I have group b strep so I have to have antibiotics anyway


----------



## JackJack82

Well its official for the first time in a pregnancy I have developed the leaking before baby. Got in the shower this morning. Got out and dried off. Was pulling my bra on when I noticed wetness. Thought to myself 
"Pretty sure I dried off good" Looked down and sure enough very light leaking. 
So not ready for this. Couple of the girls I work with (best friends really) got together as a joke and bought me a box of Breast pads. I think they jinxed me :cry:


----------



## moltal213

Anyone elses baby in breech position? Sigh my baby girl likes kickin right in the wrog pace I just want her to move !!


----------



## tymeg

Yip moltal my baby girl is also laying breach and kicks me in the lady parts and bladder all the time.
Ah jack that sucks. I am trying not to wear breast pads so when im at home I dnt put them on.


----------



## JackJack82

Yep breech here also. 
He moves around so much though. I've had many sono's and in everyone he is in a different position. :haha:
I'm not sure which one is worse. Kicks in the lady bits or in the ribs :(
I asked MW when they start to worry about position and she assured me not until the last 3-4 weeks before delivery and even then they can still turn


----------



## krissie328

Christian is currently laying across and kicking my right side. My last ultrasound he was curled up like a horseshoe knees to chin.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pretty normal to be breech at this stage, and in fact, they can change position frequently. My youngest was head down at 19 weeks, head up at 28 weeks, and delivered head down at 41 weeks. Kes is breech right now too.

K ladies, tell me your thoughts, cuz maybe I'm wrong. It's a not-so-hypothetical situation.

You're a member of a Facebook pregnancy group and the admin makes an announcement that someone was caught faking and using two separate profiles with fake names, different due dates, etc. The admin says she banned both profiles. Later, the admin get someone saying the person banned was not fake, and another gives backlash because she believes it is perfectly acceptable to have two separate profiles with fake names giving off two separate due dates. The admin announces that what people do on their personal page is their business, but there is absolutely no reason why someone needs two different profiles in the same pregnancy group for the same pregnancy and says anyone caught using two different profiles will have both profiles banned.

Would you feel safe in that group knowing there is someone in there using two different profiles, both with fake names, for the same pregnancy, or do you side with the admin?


----------



## tymeg

Why the need to have 2 profiles? With different due dates, makes no bladdy sense...
I would not feel comfortable....


----------



## ricschick

I would find that strange too? there would be no reason in my eyes why youd have a different name?? let alone due date.....I wouldn't feel comfortable either.

bump is sore today think im maybe having a growth spurt!
my baby turns quite often but the rusling and kicks in the lady bits too feel slightly uncomfy lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The girl who is arguing that there is nothing wrong with multiple profiles called out the admin and said "Who are you to tell me how many profiles I can have in groups?" blah blah blah. I mean, REALLY?!

Anyway, my biggest girl's birthday party is on Saturday and I just found out about a company an hour from me who will send your child's favourite princess to your hour for an hour to an hour and a half and sing songs, tell stories, do the girls' makeup in the style of their favourite princess, take photos, etc for $165. I'm hoping I'm not too late cuz having Elsa at her party would just completely make my daughter's day!

For $165 we'd get this:

Make A Wish Princess Party (60 Mins):

Introduction
Sing 2 Songs From My Princess Movie
Interactive Telling of My Story
Play 2 Games
Make-Up to Look Like Their Favourite Princess & Nails (if Under 12 Kids) & Temporary Tattoo's for Boys
Special Gift for Birthday Girl
Photographs - Group & Individual (if Under 10 Kids) with Princess
Autographs, Colouring Sheets & Stickers
Sing Happy Birthday with the Cake & Pose for Photos


Could you justify the cost for that?


----------



## JackJack82

I would not feel comfortable in that either. I don't understand the need for that unless it for more attention??? Very odd 

Ahh Brandi that sounds like so much fun. I don't think the price is unreasonable either. Plus I always look at it like you cant put a price tag on making memories :)


----------



## tymeg

I agree JackJack


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh, there goes my mom putting a damper on things again.

"It doesn't matter how much you get, you can't afford that, you don't make enough money, blah blah blah". Actually, I bring in close to $3000 a month (just pay for A LOT) so I think I can adjust my budget for one month to give my daughter the birthday of a lifetime.

I think if they let me do a short notice booking, I might do it anyway. When Zoe met Cinderella a few years ago, she was speechless, awestruck. My god, if Elsa showed up to her birthday party...I can only imagine.

Here is when she met Cinderella

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBMHRxdgEqE


----------



## pooch

For $165 it sounds like she'll be there for a while! I know someone who does this out in the Buffalo, NY area (she's Belle and has friends that are the other princesses)...I never asked what she charges as my daughter is just getting into the whole princess thing but even at two years old my daughter would FREAK OUT (in a good way) if a princess came to her party. We were just down at Disney and she met Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty and her reaction was really priceless. I'm crying now just remembering it, haha. Especially since you have another on the way I'm sure it would make her feel really special.


----------



## pooch

Can I get opinions? We were invited to a wedding in mid-May where the ceremony is at 1 and the reception not until 6. I'm ordering something off of Target now anyway and was looking at their dresses and found these two...the first one I would get a lot more wear out of but I'm not sure if it's appropriate for a wedding? The second one is obv fancier but I would probably only wear it once.

https://www.target.com/p/merona-mat...orted-colors/-/A-14256207#prodSlot=large_1_11

https://www.target.com/p/merona-mat...verlay-dress-black/-/A-14693559#guest-reviews


----------



## tymeg

I like both, 

But I think the lace for a wedding,

But then again also depends on what type of wedding? Fancy or more laid back casual, if the latter go with the one you will get more wear out of.


----------



## JackJack82

Ahh Brandi too sweet. And your daughter is adorable. Don't let your mom put a damper on this either. She is Your daughter and you know your finances better than anyone. If you can cut other places to give her an awesome birthday you will. 

Pooch both are adorable. What's the wedding theme like? 
In door-Out door?
I really like the first. Look Comfys and Summery. You can always throw a decorative throw over it and dress it up even.


----------



## krissie328

pooch said:


> Can I get opinions? We were invited to a wedding in mid-May where the ceremony is at 1 and the reception not until 6. I'm ordering something off of Target now anyway and was looking at their dresses and found these two...the first one I would get a lot more wear out of but I'm not sure if it's appropriate for a wedding? The second one is obv fancier but I would probably only wear it once.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/merona-mat...orted-colors/-/A-14256207#prodSlot=large_1_11
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/merona-mat...verlay-dress-black/-/A-14693559#guest-reviews

I would go with the first one. I am big on reusing outfits and it looks like a lovely spring/summer dress.


----------



## julybaby14

For dresses I am in love with serephine maternity. I won't buy anything full price, but their sale stuff isn't too bad. The are based out of the UK but 2 day shipping to the US and free returns. I got a couple summer dresses that I can dress up and wear to weddings or dress down and wear more casually. I think they would work not maternity as well. Some double as nursing dresses. If I had more money I would buy the whole store!


----------



## krissie328

Quiet day in here! I am on my first day of spring break from both graduate school and my job! I have been resting most of the day and it has been lovely! I did do a little shopping and bought bubs four little rompers! 

I have an interview tomorrow morning for an internship next year so I am so excited! I hope I get it since it is the only paid internship I have found and it would move us close to my mom. I find that a good thing with a coming baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been a hectic day here trying to get last minute party arrangements in order. Everything is set though...just have to clean my house and decorate now, lol. Babysitter is taking my youngest an extra day this week, and my ex is taking the kids an extra overnight so I can clean during the day and then set up, cuz Saturday...oh boy! I will have two hours to pick Zozo up from her dad's, go register my son for baseball, pick up the balloons, pick up the cake, and then make it home by 11:30 to prepare for Elsa to come to the house and to greet guests. 

OMG Zoe's going to be SO EXCITED when Elsa shows up to her party. I cannot wait for that!


----------



## krissie328

That will definitely be a birthday she will never forget!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Crazy to think...Saturday will also be 6 years to the day (or night) that my son was conceived. His due date was December 13, although he came on December 1, so we should see a December DDC popping up VERY soon.


----------



## krissie328

I keep waiting for it. I have figured out the 21st-22nd seems to be the average. Crazy to think next year's Bubs will soon be conceived! !!


----------



## charlie00134

I had my first antenatal class last night, I don't think I really learnt anything but it was reassuring that I knew the stuff they were talking about. The next ones will probably have a lot more new information I think.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aaaargh, my friend has just told me her daughter has woken up this morning with fluid filled blisters on her chest and back, which she thinks might be chicken pox :( I was with her at a mutual friend's house on Wednesday for a good couple of hours, and I'm not sure if I've ever had chicken pox before. Panicking now :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sun_Flower, call your OB or midwife. They can run a blood test to see if you're immune or not. I've never had them, but a blood test showed I was immune. My mom said she was exposed during pregnancy, so there is a possibility I "had" them in utero...we'll never know, but the blood test can tell your immunity or not.


----------



## gidge

Just had my 20 week scan at 22+1 and found out IT´S A BOY!!!!! :happydance:
No scan pic though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!! Welcome to BLUE gidge!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats gidge!


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Gidge... 

We'll I spent all day in the ER yesterday for blood pressure drops and oxygen drops every time I sit up or stand. Their thinking Orthostatic Hypertension but have to run more test. 

Andrew is great and doesn't seem effected at all. Such a relief.. 

1 more week till 3rd tri. Honestly can not wait:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What a day. It just took me 2 hours to thoroughly clean my living room. Now I have my kitchen to do and I'm trying very hard to get over the urge to just leave it alone, lmao. After this, I have to vacuum, clean my front lawn, clean one bathroom, my front hall, and THEN FINALLY decorate...still need to break to get my kids off the bus and take them to their dads house for the night. I don't think I'm getting this done today, lol.

Then I gotta get up early in the morning to decorate outside, go pick up Zoe for 9, balloons for 9:30, sign my son up for baseball at 10, pick up a cake for 11, and be home at 11:30 to put down finishing touches and start greeting guests and Elsa for noon. I'm gonna be EXHAUSTED by evening.


----------



## leash27

Congrats Gidge! Looks like the blue bumps are starting to catch up again here!

I am really starting to feel like time is dragging now, I think it's because we know the gender and we have had our 20 week scan so I guess the next big thing is LO actually arriving which seems like AGES away!

X


----------



## Tulip

Yep sun_flower get thee to the midwife/gp pronto for an urgent blood test. There are antivirals you can have up to ten days after the exposure if the test shows you're not immune. I had the test yesterday but they're not rushing the results :rolleyes: Thankfully we've since worked out that we saw our friends a day or two before the highly infectious period (which starts 3 days prior to rash) xx

Congratulations gidge!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had the blood test, waiting to be told. Guess it'll be Monday now before I hear though... That'll be 5 days after exposure. I saw the little girl 2 days before her rash appeared so right in the infectious period xx


----------



## Timewaster

Hi ladies. Could I join you all? I'm a newbie here. Pregnant with baby no.3 due July 8th. :)

Rooting for team blue this time. I have two beautiful girls who are almost 3 and 4 years old.

This will be our last baby.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Gidge...
Welcome Timewaster... Are you staying team yellow?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome, Timewaster! I'll add you to the front page.

Well ladies, I won't be around today. Got a Princess Party to throw. I'll post pictures after. Have a great day!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Timewaster. 

Hope it all goes off great Brandi!

Afm, I have a day long birthing class so I am excited.


----------



## tymeg

Hey brandi hope it went well. 
Krissie that must be fun.

afm its a long weekend on south africa.
I have my aunt here from australia. So had my mom and sisters over for a girls day today.
got a mani and pedi in the process. But feeling so emotional all day and all I want to do is cry.


----------



## krissie328

I had a great experience today. It was great to see the hospital can not only support my birthing wants but encourages them. I am so less nervous about that part now. Hubby also feels so much better and I think can really be a good advocate and support when the time comes.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi all. Very quiet in here lately. Hope everyone's getting on well. 

Afm, still waiting to get "huge" just have a little bump that's slowly getting bigger. Instead of focussing on when LO will arrive I've been concentrating on getting to V day and now 3rd tri- I've found it helps make time go a little faster. Finally got a cot and matress, pram, and car seats for both cars now I'm struggling to figure out what other big items we need or what to get next.


----------



## tymeg

Hey all

Im getting the big things the end of this month, YAY, I cant wait....


----------



## charlie00134

I bought some adorable outfits this weekend, I couldn't resist
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0275.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tymeg

They are so cute...


----------



## pooch

it's so hard NOT buying new clothes for the baby! I have boxes and boxes of clothes from my daughter, most look brand new still because they don't wear them that long. Two years ago when I had her friends, family, coworkers were sending us presents for months plus I had gone out and bought basic onesies and stuff. I still get to buy clothes for my daughter but even for summer stuff she still fits into a lot of her clothes from last year. I should't be complaining, i'm saving money!


----------



## krissie328

Very cute outfits charlie. 

I am totally buying a few here and there. I am trying to hold off until my baby shower since I know I will get tons. But sometimes it helps ease the urge to buy more expensive baby stuff. 

I am waiting on a follow up phone call to know where we are moving this summer. I am so ready to start planning that next phase but so nervous with the baby being born at that same time. But I know it will all work out.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy V day to my baby girl today :) xx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on v-day sun_flower!


----------



## tymeg

Congrats sunflower. ......

I am also trying to hold off till after the baby shower but its really hard.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on V-day Sunflower!


----------



## tooth_fairy

charlie00134 said:


> I bought some adorable outfits this weekend, I couldn't resist

Very cute outfits Charlie!


----------



## callypygous

Welcome Time!

Congrats on v day Sunflower!

And those outfits are so cute Charlie! 

I've just got back from the UK with lots of goodies, already googling when to start washing baby clothes and pack hospital bags. I want July here already! The answer is not soon enough!

I'm starting to feel huge already and starting to suffer the side effects of having a big bump - ie lack of balance, back pains, can't sit still, aching calves when walking vigorously.

Cannot believe I have 15 more weeks of this! Counting down til third tri - does it begin at 27 or 28 weeks?


----------



## krissie328

I am counting 27 weeks as officially third tri.

I totally understand the urge to pack the bags and wash clothes. After our class hubby wants the.bag packed now! 

One of my mom's friends gave me 9 boxes of clothes and gear
I guess they have a high chair and carseat but couldn't fit it in her car. I am definitely excited to visit and sort through it all!


----------



## tymeg

Krissie you are so lucky.


----------



## Tulip

Wow Krissie that is an impressive haul! I've discovered some more newborn sleepsuits in the loft so I just need vests now for the first few weeks -planning on babe spending the rest of the summer in t-shirts and cloth nappies if it's warm enough!

I had three almost-blacking-out moments at my desk this morning so my team and the MW ordered me home. I've spent the afternoon in bed alternating between Netflix, reading and knitting. Need my holiday, thankfully only 2 days away!


----------



## JackJack82

Almost 27 weeks (Thursday) and diagnosed with Cholestasis of Pregnancy.
Was in the ER Thursday and Monday. They are treating me and monitoring me almost daily. Not really harmful to me but can be for baby. Depending on how my body reacts to the treatments they may give me the steroid shot at 34 weeks to vamp up his lungs and consider taking him early. He looks great right now and nothing with him has really changed. Hope that continues. 4d soon Thursday. Can't wait to see him again


----------



## Tulip

Hope they manage to keep it under control for you, Jackjack. Andrew's a strong little fella anyway, he'll be grand if he needs to come out a bit early :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Hope all is okay jackjack! :hug:

I had to buy the colourful grow because she's a rainbow baby and I couldn't resist. I also plan on printing her first onesie to say "made with love, and science!" because she's an IVF baby. Just waiting to get an estimated birth wait at my growth scans.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww, I love the 'made with love, and science' idea!! Xx


----------



## krissie328

Sun_Flower said:


> Aww, I love the 'made with love, and science' idea!! Xx

Me too! That is a fab idea.


----------



## pooch

OMG I found the best maternity jeans! The brand is Three Seasons Maternity and they sell them at Bon Ton, Belk and Amazon. The fact they still have a regular waistband and the full panel underneath is genius! They are stretchy and the perfect length for flats. I've been struggling with feeling good since I didn't have any clothes that fit and hated going anywhere because most of the time I would just wear my yoga pants.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tymeg

Ah pooch, I wish we got them here as well.
All I wear are tights, under my belly with long tops and dresses.


----------



## krissie328

Those are cute! I hate my maternity jeans. I liked them in the beginning but the bigger I get the more they suck. 

I am probably going to be transitioning to dresses soon as I have quite a few and the temps are getting into the mid 60s.


----------



## callypygous

I loved my H&M maternity jeans, which are similarly designed with a low waist band and a big stretchy material panel for the bump. Problem is when I sit down my bump puts pressure on the low waist band and the button presses in and hurts. I think it might be because I have a particularly low bump, so I'm trying to wear more leggings and welcoming the warm weather so I can wear more dresses!


----------



## moltal213

Tymeg I wish too for some reason maternity wear is not sold anywhere ....... Its like women don't get pregnant gar makes me upset !!


----------



## tymeg

LOL Moltal and what they do stock for us, is a load of crap.....!! :-(


----------



## krissie328

I must agree where I live we don't have much of a selection. I have found two stores that sell maternity clothes. And the selection for tops are all stripes or crap material. I have taken chances and ordered most of my stuff online which has only led to a few disappointing purchases.


----------



## julybaby14

I don't understand why so many maternity shirts have horizontal stripes... Not slimming at all. Who comes up with that stuff! 

Old Navy had worked for me. I think that is just a US company though. So I'm no help.


----------



## krissie328

We have three Old Navy's and none of them sell maternity. Out Target sells maternity but it fits me terribly!


----------



## leash27

The only shops I have found that actually have maternity wear in store is Mothercare and Mamas and Papas, their stuff is ok but can be a little overpriced considering you only get to wear it for a few months.

I have ordered some tops and leggings from New Look maternity range and they are great, also have some jeans and dresses from Next and Debenhams. I find the hardest thing is finding suitable outfits for work as our dress code is business wear - not really compatible with a growing bump !

X


----------



## krissie328

Oh I need to have a mild panic attack!!! I was on third tri boards on there was a thread on pediatricians. Then I realized we are moving and I have no idea what to do! Baby will be born here and we plan to move within a month. Should I scout out a pediatrician in our new location before birth? And do I need to find someone up here for the first few weeks?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies. Internet has been down for two weeks. Will be back as soon as I can. Costs too much to access BnB from my phone. PM me with any front page changes and I'll get to them as soon as I can


----------



## charlie00134

I'm lucky that the Primark near my work does some really comfy maternity trousers and then I've just bought tops the size up from what I'd normally wear. Working for now.
26 weeks today, it's scary that in 11 weeks I'll be considered full term :o


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

Today is V Day.... Yay 

I am feeling under the weather, very nauseous for the past few days, 

baby is moving way more frequently, and the emotional state, the weekend, oh dear, I just cried and cried and cried all weekend long... :-(


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy V Day Tymeg, sorry it's been an emotional time, happens to all of us *hugs* xx


----------



## dreams

Could I be added please? I'm due the 18th of July with a blue bump :)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome dreams. 

Congrats on v-day tymeg. 

I will be in double digits tomorrow! Which also happens to be my birthday. I hate that I am wishing my first pregnancy away, but is has been hard and I just want to hold my precious son in my arms and know it was all worth it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Woo Hoo!!! We're tied up again!

Managed to get a broadband connection on my internet so we'll see how long this lasts, lol.

Added you dreams.


----------



## tymeg

Ah krissie it will be over before you know it. 
Happy bday for tomorrow. 
Welcome dreams. ......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, there's a December group up!! We're getting closer ladies!!!


----------



## JackJack82

27 weeks today!!!!! Hello 3rd trimester.

Finished it off by seeing Andrew in 4d. Absolutely in love and cant wait to hold him in my arms.
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-27 16.42.22.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









2014-03-27 16.43.16.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









2014-03-27 16.44.00.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pooch

krissie328 said:


> Oh I need to have a mild panic attack!!! I was on third tri boards on there was a thread on pediatricians. Then I realized we are moving and I have no idea what to do! Baby will be born here and we plan to move within a month. Should I scout out a pediatrician in our new location before birth? And do I need to find someone up here for the first few weeks?

I remember having to bring dd in for checkups quite frequently in the beginning...you probably want to call up and ask for specifics bc you might need to find a dr in both places?


----------



## callypygous

Welcome Dreams and beautiful scan pics Jackjack!

Congrats on double digits Krissie! I'll be joining the double digits club tomorrow, cannot wait. Then I'll just be counting down til third tri. Where has the time gone?! As the weather clears up and the days get longer, July no longer seems like such a distant prospect. 

DH is going a little mad because I want to nest, but have a bad back, so am delegating most chores to him lol. Poor thing!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Can somebody please explain the double digit thing?


----------



## callypygous

Isaac, it's when you have 99 days left of pregnancy :) or below lol :)

Has anyone else had some nausea return? I have been feeling a bit nauseous the past couple of days and thought I might be coming down with something but now I'm thinking it might just be preggo related.. ouf! Hoping it won't stay like this! Not as bad as first tri, but not fun either...


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - funny you should mention that - me too (nausea). Nothing overtly obvious but generally feeling out of sorts a bit sicky....I wondered if it might be the additional pressure on the stomach??


----------



## lmbhj

Hey ladies! Im still checking in on this thread a few times a day, just have been kind of uneventful here, so not much to post. Still feeling good. Double digits on Sunday! Woo Hoo! Nesting has been going on for a while here. I will be shampooing the carpets in the nursery this weekend. :) I think i might be driving my husband insane. lol
ZERO sex drive still, not happy about that. It better rear its head after the baby is born! 
Feeling lots of kicks and noticing some patterns. He is usually active around meal times, and REALLY kicks a lot after i get up to pee around 1am-2am. Sleeping is still ok. Sleep pretty hard till about time to pee, then its achey till 6am = tossing and turning about every hr. But really cant complain overall. He has been quiet the last few days as i think he is facing backwards, I've felt some weird kicks to my bum area (what the heck is he doing in there!). Not pleasant. one hour Glucose testing on Monday morning and OB appt Monday afternoon. I cant believe ill be 26 weeks! Where is the time going?! We should be getting the crib soon. IKEA this weekend with our new suburbanite child friendly car - Honda pilot. I had to get rid of my convertible...not really child friendly and i was so ready to get something new anyways. New England is not the place for a convertible anyways. Constant reminder of our terrible weather this Spring. My winter coat is at maximum capacity with my baby belly...so it has to warm up, RIGHT?!
How is everyone doing?
Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## dreams

Thank you all for the welcome. 

Does anybody have a lot left to get? This time round I'm not organised at all. After having 2 girls I feel completely in the dark!


----------



## callypygous

Aww Linny, sorry to hear it's affecting you too! Let's hope it's not permanent and perhaps just baby's position. But yes my bump has exploded in size in the past 3 weeks so I wouldn't be surprised if it's just the lack of space in my tummy as Bean gets bigger and bigger! I can't wait to get measured at 28 weeks because I'm convinced I'm measuring ahead, but I'm a FTM so I don't really know what to expect. All I know is fam members are telling me to start thinking about getting everything ready!

Dreams, I feel like there's a lot left to get still. I just ordered the cot today and was told it could take 18 weeks to arrive (at least!) so glad I cracked on and ordered that today. I've just bought a basic changing unit and one of those nappy sausage maker thingamyjigs and a changing mat. I've got quite a few clothes but not enough of everything yet - decided it would be best to hold out until the baby shower is out of the way as I'm bound to be gifted a lot of clothes.

I haven't even started stocking up on nappies or bought a bath yet. Can anyone recommend a baby bath? There are so many out there, some much fancier than others. I'd love to know people's experience with them.

But, eeek, putting up the jungle themed wall stickers in the nursery sometime next week.. and I'm going to start washing the baby clothes once the weather clears up a bit.

Has anyone else started preparations? I feel like I might be getting ahead of myself a bit, but as my back seems to have good and bad days I try to take advantage of the days when I'm feeling good!


----------



## pooch

I bought one of those plastic bathtubs that comes with a detachable sling that I used with my first: 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...443.4392756.2256088.2256094&parentPage=family
I didn't love it and as soon as she was a little older I bought a large animal-shaped sponge thing: https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...443.4392756.2256088.2256094&parentPage=family
This lays on the floor of our bathtub and you just put a couple of inches of water in. I thought that was a more pleasant experience for the baby because she stayed warmer but it was a little harder on my back!

Every other night it seems I wake up around 1 and can't get back to sleep until 3 or 4. I think it might have to do with how much I eat for dinner: if I eat a normal portion size I'm so full that I'm in pain but I sleep better; if I eat smaller portions or no carbs I'm comfortable at night but wake up STARVING. When I wake up I'm a zombie all day and feel like I have a hangover. Any clue on how to find a happy medium?

I had my 25 week appt yesterday and I'm measuring 23 weeks. The doctor seemed pleased since before she measured me I was telling her how my first weighed 9lbs 12oz. I asked about future sonograms and she made it seem like I was done with them; the only reason why they would have another is to see the size of the baby for possible c-section, which I don't want, and since I didn't have any issues delivering my first she wasn't concerned. I told my DH that I want to go have a 3d done with this one now somewhere else since I won't be having any more. I just have to see when the best time would be because I remember them saying that if you wait too long the baby is too squished to get any good pictures.


----------



## krissie328

I have a growth scan on April 10th and I am going to ask about getting a 3d/4d done. I know they have the equipment as it was in the flyer I originally received. So hopefully they can do that. 

As far as bath tubs I am having mixed feelings. The one hubby wants is much like that little sling one. I am just fine using the sink like my mom did with me.  So who knows what we will do. 

My baby shower is in 4 weeks! So hopefully after that I will know more of where I am sitting and what I need to buy. I am so excited to finally get things more prepared!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Bath tub wise, I used the infant to toddler ones, which have two sides, and then a bump in the centre as a bum support. I'm pretty much done getting things. I want so badly to keep buying but when I go to spend money, I realize I have everything already. I just need to get the room painted and put up the decals, and get a crib and I'm done. Maybe that's another reason it's going slowly...because I have nothing else to get!!!

But I have my 3D ultrasound on the 15th of April. Can't wait!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have a changing station with a baby bath in the top, a lot of people say they're not worth it but we used it a lot for the first four or five months and it definitely saved my back! We used a sponge insert to make it more comfortable for a newborn. Plus we used it after that to store all the baby toiletries in. Once she was bigger we bathed her in our bath :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

I don't have much left to get, I have no muslins and things like that but that's because I'm waiting until after the baby shower. No nappies either but I don't plan to get many until after the birth and we've found a brand which suits us. Will buy a few smaller packs to trial beforehand. Thankfully hubby will happily pop out for more daily if he needs to. 

Think the hormones are kicking in, I got really upset today because a Preorder I've placed for a new tablet now comes with a free dock. I've been trying to get it added to my order but nearly broke down in tears when I was being passed from pillar to post.


----------



## IsaacRalph

callypygous said:


> Isaac, it's when you have 99 days left of pregnancy :) or below lol :)
> 
> Has anyone else had some nausea return? I have been feeling a bit nauseous the past couple of days and thought I might be coming down with something but now I'm thinking it might just be preggo related.. ouf! Hoping it won't stay like this! Not as bad as first tri, but not fun either...

Oh yeah it all makes sense now thanks for explaining! X


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Yes The nauseous has returned for me as well.
I have so much to do, and I feel like Im running out of time now.... Eek...
I am getting all the big stuff next week, so then I can get the nursery sorted out.
I will only start washing baby stuff after baby shower. Which is the 1st June.
I have my follow up with gynae on the 22nd April and then 23rd April the 4d scan.

My legs pulling stiff is getting worse, and I cant wait to speak to the gynae, as it is affecting my bum cheeks as well.

I have been having an upset tummy for the past 2 days, waking up at 4am and staying in the toilet till about 6am.... Argh....

I just feel tired and drained.

Also, had my dad in hospital, this week, and that just caused me to get more emotional.

And then Clyde hurt his paw, or so we thought, and then took him to the vet, and they had to put him to sleep in order to do an xray, and that scared me shitless and the emotions went even higher, and then i balled all day yesterday.
He has torn his growth plate in his shoulder and needs to be off his paw for the next 2 weeks, NOT gonna happen with Boxers... LOL

Thats me for now.....


----------



## astraloree

Hi ladies,

Welcome to all the newbies :) 

It has been a crazy couple of weeks for me. First I slipped and fell right on my belly at work.. Had to be off two days for rest but fortunately LO took a licking and kept on ticking :thumbup: but was terrifying to be watched for 6 hrs on a monitor in an L & D suite. :nope: hope I don't see that room again until his arrival! 

Then, same day I fell, DW came down with a horrible stomach flu so I spent my 'rest' days taking care of her just in time to get the stinking bug myself 1 week later! Had to call off Friday and have been in bed or on the potty puking and the like yesterday and today... Still not 100% :growlmad:

Baby is moving and kicking up a storm these days, still waiting on my big bump though. The u/s after my fall was so funny. LO was up under my right ribs and folded in half! Knees to nose! The tech was like you better invest in a lot of swaddle blankets, this one likes to be squished up! It was adorable! :cloud9:

Finally finished my registry for the shower at the end of May! That was a ton of work, I researched everything on the list from toys to baths. Bought changing dresser, bedside table, glider, stroller and infant carrier. Only the crib to go as far as big nursery items. Things are slow but moving along. Hoping to get painting done and new windows installed in the next few weeks. We have 100 yr old house. :thumbup: But it's really starting to shape up! Can't believe only 1 month away from 3rd trimester!! Wow!!


----------



## callypygous

Thanks for the tips on baths ladies.

Tymeg and Astraloree, sounds like you've both had rough weeks. I hope next week brings better things for you both.

My Granny-in-law looked at my bump 2 days ago and said 'Have everything ready by 7 months, you better get on with it, you still have a lot to do.' The usual me would brush this off, but I have been feeling a lot of anxiety since about almost being third tri and not having enough done. I don't think I'll ever feel 'prepared'. I'm delighted to be having a baby, but I'm kind of scared now too! I'm feeling very vulnerable, and as my bump gets bigger, I'm starting to feel afraid of labour. It never phased me before, but it's starting to get to me.

I start hypnobirthing classes on Tuesday so I really hope they will do a lot to help me feel more positive about it all!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies!!!

Sorry you came down with that bug, astra. My little guy spent the evening puking so now I'm on laundry control all day today. Still dreading having to scrub macaroni out of the carpet later.

Not sure if it was a bug or concussion, but he seems to be doing alright now. He fell on Thursday at school and hit his head on the pavement and ended up with stitches.

Callypygous, get what you can but don't panic if you don't have it all. You'll find that you'll "be prepared" and after baby comes, you'll realize there is something you need anyway, but it's not hard to get that stuff after baby either.

V-Day for me today!!! Can't believe I'll be hitting double digits and third tri soon.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry you came down with that bug, astra. My little guy spent the evening puking so now I'm on laundry control all day today. Still dreading having to scrub macaroni out of the carpet later.
> 
> Not sure if it was a bug or concussion, but he seems to be doing alright now. He fell on Thursday at school and hit his head on the pavement and ended up with stitches.
> 
> Callypygous, get what you can but don't panic if you don't have it all. You'll find that you'll "be prepared" and after baby comes, you'll realize there is something you need anyway, but it's not hard to get that stuff after baby either.
> 
> V-Day for me today!!! Can't believe I'll be hitting double digits and third tri soon.

Congrats on V-day Brandi!:hugs:


----------



## callypygous

How are we doing on the bump front ladies? I feel HUGE!
 



Attached Files:







P1010123web - 26 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ready to pop, I think.
 



Attached Files:







1972440_293521580803895_1333265394_n.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## krissie328

Lovely bumps ladies. And happy v-day Brandi. 

I need to get a bump picture. Maybe hubby will do it.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Lovely bumps girls xx


----------



## twinkletots

Loving the bumps ladies. I am feeling enormous and seriously look like I could give birth tomorrow. No idea how I will look and feel in another few weeks but being at work plus looking after two kids is already half killing me!
I have booked a 4d scan for a week on Tuesday. Anyone else had one yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not yet but mine is booked for April 15


----------



## tymeg

Ah look at those bumps. Awesome..... will upload mine tomorrow from work. 
Happy vday brandi...
yeah cally hopefully this week will be better. 

Hubby took me shopping today. 
I got the bath and stand. The tommee tippee breast pump. A memory book and 2 packets of diapers and wet pipes.

going on friday to get the car seat and pram.

and because I am off easter weekend will go buy the cot and big things that weekend.

so im really getting excited now.

I am however extremely scared of the thought of birth seeings as 3rd tri is approaching so fast.


----------



## pooch

My milk is back in! My dd has been dry nursing for months and today i looked down and i was leaking (just barely). It is clear and salty (i had to test it) vs the white, sweet milk i had for the past two years. I see this as one step closer to the baby being born!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You know, for as much as it seems we've been pregnant forever, our pregnancies really are going by so quickly. We're almost all past V-Day and all growing our babies still, and some of us are entering third trimester. It's going to be April already in a few days and soon enough, July will be here and we'll be welcoming our babies. I ALMOST want it to slow down a little bit. Almost.


----------



## krissie328

It is really hard to believe in 5 days I will be in third tri. I am excited but definitely nervous for the birth.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I Have had a bad couple of days. Something has stirred up my uterus and I Have spent most of today in birth suite with contractions. They did a few tests and I'm in the low category for going into full labour and actually having him with in the next 7 days. So they've sent me home to try and manage it my self but if they get any worse or I loose fluid or blood I have to go back so that they can admit me, transfer me to a better hospital and start seroid injections and prepare for an early birth. Oh and he's head down today so the doctor tells me.


----------



## Tulip

Aww Babydoll I hope everything stops for you, how scary :(

We're away on holiday at the mo and I've sunburned my legs so being forced to stay in the shade for a few days. Hubby says its a good thing to make sure I don't overdo it anyway. The big drums at carnival set baby dancing the other night :)

My washable wipes arrivrd before we left, they're awesome. I still need to get muslins, a buggy board for lazy-arse DS1 and something to bathe DS2 in. DS1 HATED all the baby baths and seats we tried, and we ended up with a tub trug from the DIY store. Will probably do that again, its like a cheap version of the tummy tub ;)

My best buddy from school is finally a mummy! Baby inhaled mec at birth so had some breathing issues and was whisked to NICU, but shes on the mend and Lisa had first cuddles on Mothers Day :cloud9:


----------



## charlie00134

Good morning all. Sorry to hear some of you are under the weather :( 
Bump wise I'm _finally_ starting to round out a little so I see a bump on the horizon rather than just looking fat, I'm looking forward to that!
Me and my husband both prefer rock and alternative music so in order to have something for baby to listen to I downloaded some Rockabye Baby albums. I played them on my phone resting on my belly which resulted in lots of wiggling which I'm going to take as enjoyment.
Hope you've all had good weekends :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

BabyDoll0077 said:


> I Have had a bad couple of days. Something has stirred up my uterus and I Have spent most of today in birth suite with contractions. They did a few tests and I'm in the low category for going into full labour and actually having him with in the next 7 days. So they've sent me home to try and manage it my self but if they get any worse or I loose fluid or blood I have to go back so that they can admit me, transfer me to a better hospital and start seroid injections and prepare for an early birth. Oh and he's head down today so the doctor tells me.

I had similar with my first pregnancy and this one, try not to worry! Drink plenty of water and rest. Sometimes even just the babies head moving down pelvis can irritate the uterus and start tightenings. Some women are just more prone to having an irritable uterus. I was in with this baby at 16 weeks with the same and it's so scary when it happens. I didn't deliver ds1 until 38 weeks with it happening every few weeks or so. I did have steroids at 34 weeks tthoughwhen I had an episode. Good luck hun


----------



## tymeg

Hi All

Here is a bump pic, and some things I got yesterday....:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140331_074511.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 35









20140330_151957.jpg
File size: 84.4 KB
Views: 2









20140330_151944.jpg
File size: 75.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Linnypops

Baby doll - so sorry to hear that it must have been terrifying. I hope it is just a case of irritable uterus which leads nowhere - I've heard great things about them being able to stop contractions etc now... Hopefully you can keep him cooking a while longer! There are great things they can do now anyway if he does arrive earlier than planned... Hope that doesn't happen though . Hugs to you x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so sorry you're having some trouble Babydoll. Drink plenty of fluids and lots of rest and I hope you're able to keep him cooking for much longer!


----------



## pooch

Here's my bump. I thought I was huge but then remembered how big I got with DD and realized I have a long way to go/grow.
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

I went into my practicum site today after not being there for two weeks and everybody was like: You're expecting a baby! It has been fun. I guess I am finally starting to look pregnant and not just fat. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00003 (613x640).jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pooch

So the nesting hormones have definitely started to kick in. This whole time my husband has been looking for other jobs out of the area and some seemed very positive so we just assumed we would be moving before the baby was born. Well, with three months to go and nothing panning out I'm starting to think about getting the room ready. My DD already has her bedroom and a playroom down in the basement with her larger toys (play kitchen, bouncy horse, etc.) but there are no windows down there and it's so depressing with the fluorescent lighting that I hate going down there, especially when it's nice out. We had wanted to put the two girls in the same bedroom but since my DD has toys (like a dollhouse, bookshelf, play clothes in her closet) in her room there's no more room for the crib and another dresser. I just had a thought to take our spare room and make that into the play room so all of the toys could go in there (along with baby gear) since it has a nice big window then the bedroom could be mostly that-toddler bed, crib, two dressers and the closet for mostly just clothes. Then the spare bed could go somewhere in the basement. I have a lot of stuff packed up that I'm sure I could go through and get rid of; I was planning on doing that once we moved. I have a very strong urge to go through stuff we have in storage and in the garage that we don't use or need and donate it so I can rearrange our rooms. I'm just afraid that if I tell this to my DH that he'll say no...just this weekend I moved some of my daughter's arts and craft stuff into a hall closet that was practically empty anyway and he said I was turning the whole house into a play room. we have no toys in any of the common areas...since we have a one-story house my daughter will either bring toys out to the living room to play with them or just play with them in her room.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## krissie328

I totally understand the urge to nest. I am convinced my house is a mess. I know that logically it is not worse than it normally is. But I just have this compulsion to organize and get rid of everything. Hubby is trying to stop me since every time I do I end up crampy and not feeling well for a couple days.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm desperate to get my house sorted too, not sure if it's nesting or just wanting to be prepared but our spare/storage/front room is really beginning to get on my nerves there's just so much crap in there that needs to go somewhere. May have a go at some of it when I get home infact.


----------



## JackJack82

Checking in... Still on bed rest. This Thursday will be 2 weeks... Have OBGYN appointment tomorrow and a cardiologist appointment Wednesday. Hopefully will get some answers. Getting to the point where I am bored out of my mind. Can surf the net and watch the tv only so much..

27 weeks-3rd tri photos... Time is flying by. Have pretty much everything needed for baby. Having a diaper shower April 19th. Can't wait
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JackJack82

Here's one more side bump pic... I love my bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## charlie00134

26+5 today which dividing 40 weeks by 3 exactly takes me into 3rd tri today. Everything seems to vary on its timing but I figure why not just class it as 3rd tri when the maths hits.


----------



## tymeg

My nerves, I am so scared to be in 3rd tri and not long now.....

I cant imagine how you Charlie, not long then you holding little one in your arms...eek....

Where is Sassy so quiet???

Hope all you ladies are well, and feeling better, and yes the nesting has started... LOL.....


----------



## Selene30

Hey everyone hope everyone is doing well. Things have been a bit hectic here but im trying my best to keep coping. I also broke one of my molars in half and waiting to see if the dentist will be able to fix it. only problem is the other half has been swallowed lol just one more week til v day so im praying everything goes well until then. so much love to everyone.


----------



## tymeg

Oh no Selene, is it not painful?


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies! Glad to hear you are all well and some gorgeous bump pics too! DH and I said we would take lots more bump pics during this pregnancy as we hardly took any when I was pregnant with DS but we haven't taken any for a few weeks so must get cracking!

In other news, I have made it to V Day today :happydance:Feels like a big milestone and such a relief to get this far! I also had to visit my GP this morning as I found a suspicious mole on my back yesterday and wanted to get it checked out. I had a mole removed from my leg a couple of years ago as it showed early stages of Melanoma so just hoping this one is ok. I have been referred to a Dermatologist so will have to wait and see I guess!

X


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Leash... 
And hope it is nothing serious regarding the mole...


----------



## SassyGee

Hi Ladies...sorry I have been MIA for a few weeks now. I got married on the 11 in New Mexico. It was beautiful and very intimate. We had a nice lil vaca while we were there, took my daughter horse back riding, golfing, go kart racing, miniature golf..it was really nice getting away. We had a dr apt the other week. Didn't get a peek at our lil guy but dr said all seems well. I go back on the 17th for my glucose test, bleh, and he said we might as well do u/s while I have to wait an hour. :D We will also have another apt 2wks later and get u/s then...think it might be our last, I'm not sure. We are going to tour the L&D floor while we are there on the 17th.
We have slowly started on his nursery. We got the fabric swatches of his bedding in yesterday so we will get it painted this week. We have 2 registries, lol Target and Babies R Us. Our shower will be the 18th May and I am so looking forward to that. I hate to admit but I've been dragging my feet with getting things in order, lol. Physically wise, I feel great. I still have acid reflux and now I get winded when I am talking lol how embarrassing to take a breath mid sentence!!!!

Sorry I cant catch with everyone individually. I have caught up with all my reading tho. Congrats to those V day victories and newbies.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Sassy... Glad you are back!
AND CONGRATS!!!! Yay you are married now.....


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your wedding Sassy!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats sassy!!:happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Sassy, wedding and vacation sound amazing! Xx


----------



## pooch

Has anyone ever had a hernia? I feel weird pops in my lower abdomen on both the left and right side if i twist funny or pick something up in a weird way...I don't lift anything too heavy and always try to do it correctly, I mostly feel it when I am in a weird position and breathe deeply or something. It feels like something popping out...it doesn't hurt and I don't have any weird lumps that I can feel.


----------



## tymeg

Have u been to check it out pooch?


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Sassy! :happydance:


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats on your wedding Sassy. I love New Mexico. So beautiful.


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats sassy!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Sassy!


----------



## moltal213

Hello ladies been quite busy an lazy honestly lol .. Here is my 24 week bump pic .. GRowin slowly with lil miss tiny keep well ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140402-00326_1396453235396_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tymeg

Cute bump moltal...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

DEFINTELY expanding on my end. Can't believe it's April already. July will be here before we know it.

Here's 20 weeks and 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







20weeksKesler.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









24weeksKesler.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tymeg

Kesler is growing and growing. ......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm determined to have him on July 17, lol. The player he's named after wears number 17.


----------



## tymeg

Well I hope he comes in that day.
thats my due date but I want her to come on the 14 or 16 because my bday is the 15th.


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies, 

I haven't posted anything for the last six weeks as we had a very bad scare the day before I was 20 weeks and we thought we were going to lose JB. We both went through hell over the next three weeks, but, against all odds, thankfully everything seems like it is going to be ok. I'm not going to go into details as it would put a downer on the board and I'm trying not to think about it now and am trying to move forward as positively as possible. 

Anyway, I will be 26 weeks tomorrow, so only another week to go until I'm in the third trimester. Despite intending to remain team yellow, I asked the sex of our baby the day we first thought we were going to lose him and, as we both thought, we are having a little boy. We think he will be called Joshua Benedict, but will need to meet him to finally decide. The name seems appropriate as we have called him JB from the start (for jellybean) and we will probably continue to call him JB after he is born. Am glad to see that everything seems to be going well with everyone else. Congrats on the recent nuptials Sassy.

xx


----------



## tymeg

Ah frustrated. Im sorry u and hubby went thru that alone.
please know that this is the reason we have this group is to support one another not only in good times but in bad as well.
I pray that it wil be smooth sailing from here on out.
big hugs...
I love nickname jb.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry you had to go through that Frustrated. I'm glad he's still cooking for you and I hope the rest goes smoothly for you.


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry you had such a scare frustrated, but I am so happy you still have him! And congrats on team blue, his name (if it fits) its lovely. 

Afm, I have been having tons of cramps and back pain. Christian is busy kicking me so I do not think it is anything to worry about. I am wondering if it is not more like braxton hicks? I heard they shouldn't hurt but some people say they do, so who knows. I have an ob appointment on Monday so I plan to bring it up then. 

Also, when I lay down to go to sleep I have having insane pain in my pelvis. It feels like cramping and any sudden movement really hurts. But it only happens at night when I am laying down or getting up from bed.


----------



## krissie328

Oh and I really want Christian to come June 21st. It is the first day of summer and I will be 38 weeks exactly so it just seems perfect. I know I will be induced around that time so we shall see.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm going to try this recipe tomorrow. It looks sooooooo yummy!!! I'm excited to try it. My eating habits have been less than healthy lately so I'm looking for new and healthier options.

https://www.campbellskitchen.com/recipes/slow-cooker-chicken,-broccoli-rice-25994


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear you've had some upset Frustrated :( of hope everything goes completely smoothly from here on in. 
I think I was having Braxtons on Monday night/Tuesday, it felt like I'd just eaten a HUGE dinner and needed a poop. Not exactly painful but so uncomfortable it hurt if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Can't believe some of our ladies are getting in to third tri now, we'll be having babies before we know it! (not too early obviously)

Carrying on the bump pics, here's a picture of me yesterday at 25+2, please excuse the comfy baggy linen trousers, lol!


----------



## ricschick

17+5

20 weeks

23+2


----------



## callypygous

So sorry to hear you've been having a rough time Frustrated. As other people have said, we're here to support each other. If there is anything you wish to share, we'd all like to help you however we can. Don't suffer in silence :hugs:

Not much to report my end. Got a wax yesterday and it hurt way more than usual and I seem to have had a minor allergic reaction to it, so I'll be keeping those to a minimum! Maternity jeans are no longer so comfy, spending a lot of time in maternity jogging bottoms as my bump is so big and low when I sit down. (Sitting on an exercise ball as I type!) I weighed myself this morning and I have gained 11 kilos/24 lbs already! My bump is pretty big for a FTM and all the weight gain seems to be my bump and boobs, but to be on the safe side I'm not eating any processed sugary snacks/sweets for the foreseeable future. If I get a sweet craving I'm allowing myself fruit and that's it! I've managed two days so far, and I'm not even craving it anymore. I guess I just had to break the habit.

I get measured on the 15th April at my 28 week check up so hopefully that should shed some light on how LO is developing. I've gained weight so fast the last few weeks I'm a bit concerned it could be GD but more likely I have just been overdoing it eating!

Yay for so many of us already in or approaching third tri! It's going to be an exciting time. I need to squeeze a babymoon in pronto!


----------



## tymeg

I wanted to plan a baby moon, but with hubby, not wanting to have anything to do with sex right now, I think the last time we did anything was before the 16 week scan.... 

He seems to think that he is either going to hurt the baby, or the baby will come out looking at him funny, LOL.... Ja right....

She wont even be able to see anything.....

He says we can continue once baby is born.... Well, I have 13 weeks left..... LOL


----------



## krissie328

My hubby isn't wanting to do anything either. It has been weeks and for once I want to. :haha: 

I am excited for third tri to start on Saturday. I am still nervous for the labor but I am so excited to meet him and know he is okay. 

In other exciting news... I got my internship so we know where we are moving so I can finally start planning! We are discussing the possibility of my hubby staying here for two more semesters to finish his program, so we shall see. That makes me nervous but my internship will only be 4 days a week and it is only 2 hours away so maybe we can make it work.


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry to hear you had a frightening time frustrated. I am absolutely thrilled though that the 2 of you got through V day and beyond, that must have been a massive relief....Fingers crossed no more scares x

Lovely bumps girls! Mine seems to change shape all the time, sometimes low, sometimes high.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lmao I'm probably the only one but we haven't had sex since we concieved this one. I had early bleeds with my first and with this one, and I just didn't want to chance irritating anything or causing more bleeding. Plus I think I just wouldn't enjoy it so what would be the point? OH understands and doesn't want to do anything unless we both want to. I'll have no issues doing it when its time for baby to come out though, lol xx


----------



## krissie328

Sub_Flower I had a massive bleed after dtd at 10 weeks, and come to think about it that was about the time hubby started not wanting to dtd anymore. I bet he is scared, which I don't blame him it was quite horrible for both of us.


----------



## callypygous

I've been in the mood more than ever, but unfortunately DH seems less in the mood. I think he's worried about hurting the baby, feels weirder now my tummy is much bigger!! I felt really sexy at 20 weeks but I don't anymore :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My ex and I were like that with our first child, scared of hurting the baby, or the baby seeing but baby is tucked in comfortably and completely oblivious. Avoid it if there have been complications.

I'm definitely carrying a boy though, their high sex drives and all. My sex drive disappeared with my girls, but both boys, it's so friggin high I can't get enough. Sucks being single cuz I can only help myself most of the time, but having my ex as a FWB helps a few times a month, lol. My problem is that I'm so dry that it's taking me longer to achieve. GAH! I hate that.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol maybe when I have a boy I'll be more bothered that we're not doing anything :rofl:


----------



## mamapavlic

Hi! I'm brand new here. Feeling pretty alone here in this whole pregnancy thing... :(
Anyhow, I'm due the 23rd of July and am having a little boy whose name will be Julian Andrew Scott.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group, mamapavlic! I've added you to the front page!


----------



## BeauMrs

Hey, do you mind if I join this group?

I'm due July 7th, haven't really been on this forum much with this pregnancy due to being so busy lately (finishing off my PGCE) but feel I should pay more attention to it with only weeks left really. &#128515;


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome both of you :D x
I wish my hubby would go off dtd, he'd get really sulky if we didn't dtd at least once a week and it has this habit of causing bump ache so I'm not a huge fan.
Yesterday Munchkin decided to either start being lazy or to move behind my placenta, so I ended up on a trace for 45 mins last night to make sure all was well. Heartbeats fine and she started kicking a bit then thankfully so I got the all clear and came home. Now I just need to deal with the new constant bump ache because that's no doubt only going to get worse.


----------



## tymeg

Welcome to the new ladies, 

LMAO for Brandi and her ex hubby.....

Hubby said last night, He just feels so uncomfy knowing his little girl is in there, LOL... The poor soul, I could see the worry on his face....

Anyway, this morning, I got my 1st cramp in my thigh, oh dear, I almost buckled over.

I have been taking the magnesium supplement, but last night, I again got the pulling stiff in my sleep and the agonizing pain thereafter in my calve. Flip its painful.

Other than that baby is very active now, kicks and punches a hole lot.....

Charlie, hope everything will go smoothly now...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group, Beau!! Do you know if you're Team Pink or Team Blue yet, or staying Team Yellow?

Ugh! I hate the pregnancy, charlie horses. I used to shoot up out of bed in pain and stretch and massage through it. So far I haven't had any of them.

As for FWB with my ex...it was good during the marriage, it's still good now...why give it up? lmao He was over last night to help me put bunk beds together for the girls and we both wanted to jump each other but the kids were still up, so it didn't happen. Maybe tonight.


----------



## tymeg

LMAO for Brandi, I am laughing so much at my desk, my colleagues are looking at me... Thinking why I am laughing at my pc...

I have to admit I would do the same if hubby and I were to ever split,....


----------



## lmbhj

Happy Friday ladies! Had my 26 weeks check up Monday and my glucose testing. Now every 2 week appts! Passed the glucose testing with a glucose of 79 1hr after drinking that terrible stuff. UGH. Blood work is good, no anemia. My weight slowed down (THANK GOD) last month 1lb, this month 2lb. For a grand total of about 20lbs so far. How is everyone else doing with their weight? I was told to gain 15-25 total. Im 5ft 7in and pre-pregnancy i was 179lbs. Active jogger, so by no means fat...well you can see me at that weight in my profile pic. Im guessing ill probably put on 30 total. HOPEFULLY no more than that! lol The weather here in Boston is finally turning the corner so ill be out and about and more active now. CAN'T WAIT!

Headed to Vermont this evening for the weekend to see the family & Looking forward to it. Jayden is very active these days which is nice, though not much kicking to feel on the outside. Perhaps he is just facing my back? I feel him a lot though. Sleeping is still pretty good, though by early morning (like 2am) I begin with the uncomfortable hips, crampy, achey, numb which results in my tossing and turning every hr. Though sleeping soundly right after i turn. I feel rested in the morning. so really cant complain. Been going to sleep earlier (like 830). Back to enjoying coffee again...up to one cup a day this week and its so nice!
My birthday is next week and i looking forward to a glass of wine with dinner! Baby moon May 2nd on the Cape. Can't wait!

How is everyone doing?!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pooch

i'm up a lot (like 30?) but gained 50 with my DD (and was 20 lbs heavier to start with). I'm not worried because I didn't get GD, my BP was always fine. My body just doesn't do well with being pregnant and not putting on weight. I've got my exercise clothes on and hvae energy today so I'm about to go downstairs and do a workout video. With the weather warming up my DH and i are going to start taking walks (he needs to lose weight) so hopefully my weight gain will slow.
and as for sex-i asked for it last night and got rejected-apparently i'm 'too pregnant' now and it creeps him out. Great...just when i'm getting the desire back to want to.


----------



## Frustrated1

It's hit me recently that I have left than 14 weeks to get ready and I have bought nothing yet for the baby save for some clothing. Am aiming to get all major purchases ordered online today. However, it's the smaller things that I'm struggling with. How do you know which disposable nappies are best, which bottles should I buy and which is the best steriliser?! As for baby toiletries and wipes, I haven't got a clue which brands are better. Can anyone shed some light on these things?!

As for weight, I've put on about 24lbs so far but am trying not to worry about it too much. It all seems to be on my tummy as my legs and arms look only a little bigger than before and from behind you can't tell I'm pregnant.


----------



## lmbhj

Our bodies know what its doing with the weight. (its taken me a long time to KNOW and TRUST that) 
When i look at my What to expect app on my phone and it has a ticker for weeks till due date, it currently says 13 weeks 3 days. WTH? When did that happen?!
We are not getting a sterilizer. We do have a sterilizer function on the dishwasher, we will just be sure to wash most of the bottles and accessories in there. I think if you wash them well, they are clean. 
As far as diapers, i have heard a lot of people say to try different kinds to find what works best for the baby. Don't stock up on one particular size or brand ahead of time. My mother in law got us a package of some on clearance. we will give those a whirl and see if we like them/fit well for the baby.


----------



## tymeg

Yip 13 weeks to go for me....

I got a few things, getting the big nursery things in 2 weeks when im off from work.

I decided to go with Tommee Tippee bottles, breast pump etc, 

Pampers for nappies and wipes.

Im not really going shopping till after the baby shower, for the balance of the items, as hubby is on my case....

Yip, hubby said the same thing last night, you are so pregnant, not long now, so just hold on ok...lol


----------



## krissie328

I still need a carseat, crib mattress, stroller, play pen and hopefully an ergo. I have my family/friends baby shower on April 26th and my work on on May 8th. I am thinking after the 26th working on the bigger purchases. 

I have gained 13 lbs. While it is not a lot half of it has come on in the last month. I can already hear the lecture from my doctor on Monday. I was only suppose to gain about 15 lbs due to my weight.


----------



## lmbhj

We are having the hardest time finding a crib. Seems like a lot of the ones we like are very popular as they are all on back order and can not buy online. Mother in law is going to buy us the crib, just need to find one! Also want one that is not too tall as we have eaves in the room and we also want a convertible one. I refuse to buy anything till after the baby shower on May 17th. We have already gotten so much clothing, nursery is painted and husband is working on installing the closet system from Ikea. We bought a small dresser for Ikea that will fit in the closet as well (no doors on the closet, just open) which we will put the changing pad on. That way we don't need a changing table. And when the babies don't need it anymore, we will have a dresser we can use.


----------



## pooch

I went with the Dr Brown bottles but since I mostly breastfed the entire time we didn't use them much. They worked well, though. 
For diapers we started with Pampers because they had the yellow line down the middle that turned blue when she was wet which was nice because I had no clue. After that we went to Luvs and at the end I went with a Earth's Best or something that didn't use bleach in the processing. Same with wipes-there is a kind called Water Wipes or something that is 99.9% water and the rest is grapefruit juice or something that I'm going to use this time around. With DD I used Earth's Best but they smell like vinegar and I don't like it.
I think with diapers you may have to try different ones based on the shape of your baby. I noticed some leaked more than others because of the way they fit.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm beginning to worry about nappies too, I'm only 12w6d oifdate and 9w6d off term (my hospital says anytime after 37 weeks). My biggest worry is the Tour De France closes our town centre down and a lot of the roads around me 2 days after my due date so shopping would be a nightmare if I'm early and getting to the hospital will be if I'm late.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Honestly brand wise, it's all about preference and what works for your baby. Perhaps for the first few weeks, get smaller packages and samples of different brands to see what works.

Breast pump, most women prefer Medela. Personally, I hate Medela and LOVE Avent.

Diapers, I tried both Huggies and Pampers, and some of the smaller names, and have stuck with Pampers for 7 years now. I found Huggies to be too much like cardboard and always leaked out the crotch side. Pampers is soft, snug, and holds everything in better and has a nice, slight scent to it. I can't imagine what cardboard on your bum feels like.

Wipes, I prefer Huggies wipes. I love that they're thick and can get the poop mess off more easily. You can also easily tear them down the centre to use half and make them last longer if there's just a pee in the diaper. I do use Pampers from time to time, but Huggies wipes are my preference.

Shampoos and toiletries, AVOID Johnson's like the plague. The brand contains carcinogenic chemicals and are also horrible for cradle cap. I use Aveeno. It's oatmeal and other natural ingredients. Expensive as hell, but worth it and is gentle. I still use it on my 5 year old to treat his excema.

A sterilizer isn't necessary. Boil the bottles, nipples, and soothers in a pot in hot boiling water for 5 minutes is sufficient. A sterilizer, like a bottle or wipes warmer, is a money grab and not needed. To warm a bottle, invest in a kettle and a large measuring cup. Place the bottle in the measuring cup and pour the hot water around it and shake and check every 2-3 minutes until it's ready.

Bottles, again, comes down to personal preference. Mine is Avent, and all my babies seem to prefer Avent so far to any other brand (we've done gerber, Nuk, Playtex, dollar store, etc)

This is number 4 for me, so I hope that helped a little. If I missed anything specific, let me know.


----------



## pooch

I love Burt's Bees shampoo and wash...it smells so good and no bad chemicals. Target has a good selection of organic/natural baby bath stuff if you're in the US. 
I just found out there is a birthing center in my town!! How did I not know about this until today? I have been dreading another hospital birth because it was so cold and clinical and have been toying with the idea of a home birth but we're so far away from a hospital we're not comfortable. This would be the perfect compromise!! I have to call back and ask questions, especially about insurance. If I can get in here I would be looking forward to birth! It was even written about in Cosmo, among other magazines. https://www.cosmopolitan.com/advice/health/katharine-morrison-birthing-center-abortion


----------



## BeauMrs

BrandiCanucks said:


> Welcome to the group, Beau!! Do you know if you're Team Pink or Team Blue yet, or staying Team Yellow?
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I'm Team Yellow although part of me is getting desperate to find out now!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I do not know how you guys can stay team yellow, I just HAD to know! :haha:


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I wasn't going to bother with a steriliser, but OH thought we needed one (he's had three children already). I assumed we'd be ok with boiling and/or Milton.

Will get a few packets of different types of nappies and see what works best. Pampers seem to get better reviews for comfort and fit though. I saw Burt Bee's products on the John Lewis website today and wondered whether they were any good so will order some samples and also look to see if we can get Aveeno in the UK.

I still have to order the cot, furniture and all the bedding. The bedding that I want is from the US so I'd better get that ordered soon!It needs to arrive before I chose my paint for the walls. We're going with an aqua, teal and grey theme which will hopefully be gender neutral enough if we have a girl next time.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My microwave steriliser was a godsend, and only £10 in the Asda baby event. Couldn't do without it, lol. As for nappies, I used pampers and Huggies newborn and small sized ones (obviously Huggies aren't sold in the UK anymore so go for pampers) and then once she got a bit bigger, straight in to Asda little angels or Tesco or aldi own brand. Seriously, they are JUST as good as Pampers (and all 8 mummies in my mummy group made the switch at the same time and never looked back) and half the price.

With bottles, don't buy anything in bulk as babies are very temperamental and what might work for one, won't work for another. Maybe buy one or two of a particular brand (Dr Browns are amazing but quite expensive, MAM are another good make) and see how your baby gets on, then invest in more.

With baby bath products, I've always used Johnson's and had no problems.cmy mum used it on me and my brother and sister, most of the people I know use it, and Eden has never had any issues with dry skin or anything like that. To be honest though for the first few months we just bathed her in water (no bubble bath or baby wash etc).

Wipes - again, go with what's on offer. They're all much of a muchness really. The Pampers ones and Huggies Pure (I think they're called) are lovely, and very thick which is nice,but I only buy them when they're on offer, otherwise again I stick to Asda little angels for the good value :) xxx


----------



## moltal213

I've just heard u shudnt buy any nappies/ bum cream/ wipes obviously u need a few for wen baby is born .. But why u shudnt it doesn't matter what has n hasn't worked every child is different .. 

E.g huggies leaks with boys but not girls but poo wise yes .. Pampers causes bad Nappy rash due to chemicals .. Its a hard one .. Even tho I don't have children I work with them so I see it mostly everyday .. 

I got avent bottles and Timmy top bottles .. Still stuck ona formula just in case I can't breast feed .. Wanted a medela pump .. But now I see brandi hates it lol why??? I don't want a pump until I can breast feed as they very expensive lol ... 

I didn't know that about johnsen n johnsen thanks brandi .. 

Any ladies strugglin with acne I am I've heard nutregena/ nivea .. Good and safe :) but haven't found anythin that works .. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Huggies leaked with my daughter and my son. Never had a Pampers leak though and my kids never had horrible rashes with Pampers either. They'd get red from time to time, like when they were a bit older, but with immediate and proper treatment and care, I've always been able to reduce the redness and prevent it from getting worse pretty quickly. I'll never use Huggies diapers again, lmao. All the newborn Huggies samples I've received I've given to my daughters to use on their dolls.

I've never invested in Medela but had to use it at the hospital when my oldest was hospitalized but baby was at home, just so I didn't get engorged. I found Medela to pinch my breasts and nipples too much and it hurt like a b***h. If I tried a lower setting, I couldn't get milk. It was a lose-lose situation with Medela.

Avent allowed me to set my own degree of suction and speed, and with the push of a button, remembered my setting and continued pumping for me. I was able to express a good 23oz in one 10 minute setting with Avent. I'll never use another pump again. LOVE LOVE LOVE Avent!!!

I think I'm going to L&D ladies. I haven't felt Baby Kes in about 24 hours, and it may just be because I've had a lot of stress with my son's concussion and my daughter's being ill, or it could just be the anterior placenta, but he's pretty strong and I usually feel SOMETHING through the day. His most frequent movements are at 10pm and 6am and nothing at either time. Not even a shift. Keep us in your thoughts. I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow


----------



## MoominJ

Hi ladies!

How's everybody doing?
I'm Jess! I'm 25, married and due 10th July!
This is our first and according to the 20week scan were having a little boy hehe
Got a 4d scan booked for the 13th of April and I can't wait to see our little peanut!

Nice to meet u all


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Moomin!!! I'll add you to the front!

Midwife came out to the house with a doppler. She said they don't worry about lack of movement before 26 weeks, but I'm close enough to 26 weeks to just provide reassurance. Given I also did some (very) heavy lifting (unsuccessfully lifted a bed by myself to make my girls' beds into bunk beds, then lifted it with my ex), and it was before then that I felt him, we just wanted to be sure.

She also didn't want me going to the hospital with all the flu bugs going around, and measles has also been confirmed in the next town over, so she came out to the house.

He still has a strong heartbeat, had turned himself inwards, and the little bugger started kicking up a storm when she went to put the doppler on. He turned out and kicked it, lol.

So all is well...and no more heavy lifting.


----------



## tymeg

Thank goodness brandi. Was worried for a minute there. 
Welcome moominj......


----------



## krissie328

I am glad everything is okay Brandi. I had the same problem on Thursday so when I finally called he started kicking around. I am pretty sure he got turned backwards. 

Anddd... I am in 3rd tri! I cannot believe July babies are moving into 3rd tri now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY for 3rd trimester, Krissie!!!

Now it's flying by. Gonna be our turn sooner than we think!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on 3rd trimester Krissie!

V-day here :happydance:

Can't believe how soon were going to be holding our little peanuts :D


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on v-day tooth!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on V-Day Tooth!!

I'm watching The Business of Being Born. OMG! What an eye opening documentary. I'm already with a midwife, but I think I'm most definitely going with a home birth now.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Congrats on V-Day Tooth!!
> 
> I'm watching The Business of Being Born. OMG! What an eye opening documentary. I'm already with a midwife, but I think I'm most definitely going with a home birth now.

Thanks Brandi! I haven't watched any videos yet, I'm so scared of labor its not even funny. I just googled the documentary your watching, think I'll watch it. I'm looking into taking a childbirth class with DH even though he will most likely not be there when she arrives. 

This is our first so have no idea what kind of classes or videos to watch, do any of the mommies to be have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to the forum Moominj. You are due the same day as me. We are having a boy as well.


----------



## krissie328

I took a lamaze clasd and found it to b. great and ease a lot of my fears. I really liked how different it was from the TV version of birthing classes.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I took one childbirth class and it was VERY focused on epidurals and drugs and was very pro c-section. I feel like it highly contributed to why I had an epidural for my first birth, followed by delivery complications. I've listened to my body with every birth after.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks Krissie and Brandi:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Look for classes geared towards breathing and natural births. The one I went to was through the health unit and was very pro-drug, pro-c-section. Maybe even look into a prenatal yoga class and ask the other members for recommendations.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm back to the drawing board for names again. Guess I'm not as in love with the name Kesler as I thought I was.


----------



## Tulip

Glad he's ok Brandi, think I'll be ringing the on call mw this morning - monkey has been v quiet overnight. I'm sure he's just turned backwards but he's usually SO strong.


----------



## Frustrated1

Not sure if it's true or not, but I've read that movements can feel less strong as the baby gets bigger and the amount of amniotic fluid decreases. I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Tulip

Its ok I've managed to turn him again and he's back to normal. DS1 did the same move but a couple of weeks earlier. I checked the RCOG guidelines this morning and even if I called the mw they wouldn't put him on a trace til 28w anyway.

Panic over :)

Hope you're ok Frustrated and have had no more drama :hugs:


----------



## callypygous

I have just started hypnobirthing classes which a couple of friends highly recommended. It's been difficult as someone who always questions things to leave my assumptions at the door, but it works for a lot of people so I am persevering. Anything that helps me towards minimal intervention is worth it in my opinion. Then again, I have grown up listening to all of my Mother's horror stories about her 24 hour labour with me where they tried absolutely every possible intervention and it was incredibly traumatic for her. The next two she had just on gas and air and had a much better experience as well as a speedier recovery. She put a lot of it down to breathing.

Have to admit, when I was given a couple of ribbons as an 'anchor' to think about my uterus, I did cringe a bit. But the over all message of hypnobirthing is a strong and valid one. Even if it helps me through the first few hours, and to have a better sense of calm on the day - then it will be money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## callypygous

PS In third tri now, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Cally we did hypno the first time. Possibly a mistake with my husband, who couldn't handle the self hypnosis, BUT the breathing and the real understanding of how your uterus works was crucial. my body pushed DS1 out in the sac and it was pressure not pain :) (Dilation still hurt like a bitch though - i think its because i panicked because tightenings were 2 mins apart but hosp wouldnt let me go in!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you got him turned and moving again, Tulip!

YAY for 3rd tri callypygous!!!

Really, I believe that labour comes down to breathing. All I heard were horror stories for my oldest so BEGGED for the epidural at transition with her because everyone said it was just going to get worse and I wouldn't be able to do it. I wouldn't breathe through anything, and ended up with a traumatic birth and recovery.

My second, I knew to rock back and forth but swore I wasn't getting that epidural. Still, despite the breathing, I panicked at 7cm and begged for it still expecting the worst. Thankfully, the anethetist didn't make it, so I was able to delivery without the epidural.

By number 3, I had the perfect labour and delivery. I knew to rock, I knew to breathe, I knew I could do it without the epidural. Breathing and rocking and keeping focused made my labour with her the least painful and the quickest.

I'm sooooo looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## callypygous

I'm having similar issues with my DH Tulip. I have told him he needs to be more open minded when it comes to the classes, because if he can't support the ideas, then he can't support me and I may as well go with someone else.

We'll see how it goes when I go back on Tuesday, but even he admitted it's all a waste of time if he doesn't support me so he's going to try to avoid smirking/being a smart arse!


----------



## Tulip

Yes it was the smirking and the smart arse comments that did it for me too :rofl: Still very worthwhile though, the actual self hypnosis formed a tiny part of our course x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm convinced Freckle is not going to have a name by the time he is born. I still like Kesler, but I think it's off the table. I'm not one to name my kids after family members and seriously regret allowing my ex husband is pressure me into giving my grandmother's name as my daughter's name, but I'm considering it now. Unfortunately, neither of my Kesler combo's sound great with my grandfather's name.

This baby may be the last great-grandchild my grandfather gets to meet. He's not doing well, having been declining in health over the last year. He was so excited when I was pregnant with my youngest daughter because she was due a week before his birthday and went over, and I was supposed to be induced on his birthday, but ended up having her the day before.

Now I have my mom heavily suggesting that I give Freckle his name as a middle name, with "I wish I had given the boys his name" and "He'll be so honoured. You know he doesn't have any boys to carry on the family name, after all" ,and I grew up really close to my grandfather (was the ONLY granddaughter until I was 18), so part of me wants to honour him, but the other part of me does not want to allow someone to pressure me into naming my child after a family member. And maybe it's because my grandfather's name is so "old" that you would NEVER find it on a child today, and so a young and cute name with an old-fashioned middle name just doesn't fit. My grandmother's name is Maria, so when I name my daughter Anberlin Maria Kate over Anberlin Olivia Blaire, it still worked.

So I'm thoroughly convinced Freckle's going to come out without a name, and possibly not be named at all for a while, lmao. Think he'll like being called Freckle for a bit?

I'm seriously in love with Levi Rowan James now, but considering dropping the James and changing it to Manuel (Man-Well) after my grandfather. Also still loving Gabriel Elliott Reid...but now being told too that Elliott Reid is a family actor from the 50's and 60's, and also the name of a ditzy character off a television show, lmao.

I don't ever remember baby naming being this hard.


----------



## callypygous

Haha Tulip, glad to know my DH isn't the only troublesome one!

Brandi I feel your pain. My family have also been putting pressure on me to use 'family' names, if not as a first name, at least as a second name. I looked at all the girls names and I didn't like any of them - they are too old fashioned. My Grandma disliked her name so much that she changed hers, as did my other Granny so it would be absurd to use their names. My Mum always moans about her name, so I have to look generations back!

For boys names it's not so difficult. I will be using James, my Father's name, as the middle name. The two go well together, and to be honest even if they didn't I would still use it as a middle name is so rarely used and I'm not too bothered if it sounds a little odd. I am incredibly close to my Dad and can't wait to see the look on his face when he finds out. I don't think my son will begrudge me, and hopefully will like that there is meaning behind his choice of middle name.

As for girls names, I was open and honest about my feelings and told my parents I was already in love with a couple of names, which I felt the rest of the women in the family would love too. They respected my decision. (After all, it's not like I was named after a family member so it would be hypocritical to object). When I told them the names I was thinking of they loved them too, and I know my Grandma will just be thrilled to be able to meet her Great Grandchild - that will be enough for her. And to see everybody's smiles. I'm sure it's the same for your Grandfather. Do what feels right for you, your family will be happy as long as you are too!


----------



## IsaacRalph

I love Gabriel Elliot, brandi so sweet! I'm also considering using my grandfathers middle name which is Arnell but totally stuck on first names so think this little boy will be without a name too. Good luck on choosing that perfect name


----------



## Frustrated1

Gabriel Elliott Reid is a lovely name Brandi :thumb up:

Am feeling very pleased as I've finally decided upon and ordered our pushchair/travel system. We went with the Jane Trider Extreme Matrix Light System, which is a pushchair and carry cot which can either be used as a lay flat car seat or a seated car seat, so you only need two bits rather than three. Just need to make a choice re bedroom furniture now and find someone who will actually deliver from the UK to the Channel Islands!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Names are hard :( Elliott Reid is the blonde female doctor from scrubs which is quite a popular tv show so you may get quite a few comments about that. I actually think the name Manuel goes well with the other two names you've picked? 

I'd love to honour my grandad in some way with Violets name, as he passed away today and won't get to meet her. I can't think of any feminine versions of Peter or William that I like though :s xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww I'm so sorry to hear of his passing, Sun Flower. I like Violet Willow...not exactly William, but still has the Will in there.

I think James is a timeless name and fits on both a child and a grown man. It's one of those names that grows with people, callypygous. Same with Arnell, Isaac. I've never heard it before, but it gives me the image of fitting both a child and a grown man.

I love Gabriel Elliott Reid too, but was unaware until yesterday about the ditzy character in Scrubs. I also ended up finding out that Elliott Reid was a high-profile actor in the 50's and 60's, and he passed away last summer.

I'm finding now that my mom saw the name list and saw that I had Manuel on the list, it's all guilt trip and pressure to do it. She won't shut up about how much she wishes she would have done it, honoured her dad with her boys, and "He might be the last great-grandchild he gets to see", and "He would love that. Don't you think he'd love that? That'd be a disgrace to throw out the consideration and then not use it".

I finally snapped on her last night after she kept texting me ideas on how to include both my stepdad and my grandfather and told her to quit with the guilt trips, pressure and suggestions cuz it's just going to turn me away from it. I don't want to do it because she told me to, and I don't appreciate being guilt tripped into it. Finished by saying that even if I don't, it does not mean I love either of them any less. Haven't heard from her since.

I think Freckle is going to be the first baby of mine who will be born without a set name. I think I'll be going in with two or three and whichever one he looks like most will be the one he gets. As of now, the three front runners are Kesler Benjamin Silas, Gabriel Elliott Reid, and Levi Rowan James.


----------



## tymeg

I love all 3 names Brandi...

Sun_flower, Im so so sorry for loss.... :-(


----------



## moltal213

I'd love to honour my grand mother but her name very modern " edith" .. Lol I don't tell family the name I've already got in trouble because my daughter has oh's surname either way from now on its just me n my oh's choice that matters


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry for your loss sunflower.

I lost my gpa last July. I would love to honor him with our son's name but his name was Larry and we share the same middle name which I also dislike. Hubby and I have considered using his surname but are unsure. There must be something in thr air as we were discussing yesterday how we were not feeling connected to the name anymore. I think we may make a list of 3 names and decide at thr birth which one to go with. That will get a lot of panties bunched as we already have sent out the name. Oh well we have to live a lifetime with it.


----------



## callypygous

Sorry for your loss Sun_Flower xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wait...you're family is mad about your baby having OH's surname? That's ridiculous!!! He's her dad!!!

This baby has my ex's last name, only because I kept my married name after the separation. I don't plan to change it back. This one is the lesser or two evils and also my kids' last name.


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm so sorry for your loss Sunflower.

I love all the names Brandi, at least you have some in mind. DH and I cannot decide on anything so now we literally have no names :(


----------



## moltal213

Brandi because me n my oh not bein married they worried he will have more rights which is true .. So for my parents sake we makin a contract so we have equal rights lol sounds complex haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's ridiculous! My ex and I were not married when our oldest was born (11 months into the relationship) and regardless of whose name she had, we were equally her parents and equal decision makers. Not having his last name would just be a pain in the ass, but even if she didn't, the fact that he raises her, regardless of paternity, would give him equal rights to her. My ex is not my youngest daughter's biological father but he's raised her since birth. Even if I wanted to take him out of her life (which I don't), I couldn't, because by law, he IS her father. He is the one who has helped raise her, who she calls Daddy. Even proving through a DNA test that he's not the father wouldn't take his equal rights away. Neither would her biological father showing up and demanding rights take it away.

I'm sorry you're having to do that for the sake of your parents. Sounds like they just don't want him involved or are already anticipating a separation. They need to start including and accepting him more. He's going to be there for the rest of her life. Sounds very complicated and unnecessary and just confusing for the child. Sorry you're having to go through that. And sorry if that sounds kind of harsh. My family is (kind of) the same way with my ex.


----------



## moltal213

Not takin it harsh lol u right my family doesn't like him I don't know if its different here but I definitely know that if she has his surname I have to ask for permission .. Before I take her overseas etc .. But we didn't even think bout it , itwas just brought up like everythin else .. I'm sure familyare also the reason why some people get divorsed .. Lol I hope my daughter has an easier life and I'm not hard on her like my dad was on me .. Just made me suffer more .. N the sad part is he might not even b able to stay with me in the first month .. I hope he can .. Its a lil hard here as we get no benefits n salaries r terrible that why we arent livin together sorry essay ..


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Names are really getting to my self and DH. We had a girls name picked that we both are completely in love with (picked it a few years ago) but seriously can't decide on a boys name! We like Liam but are not in love with it which makes me rethink it but when I try there's nothing else I've heard/come accross that I even like. 
Gah! I knew this baby was going to be difficult- just like his mumma! Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Are there specific origins you like in regards to names, BabyDoll? Like Greek, Welsh, Gaelic, Biblical, etc? Maybe start there?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

My DH is adamant it can't be obviously biblical. But as far as origin goes were pretty open. It seems that everything he likes, I don't and everything I like, he doesn't.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My ex and I were like that. Couldn't agree on a name at all. Neither of us are religious, but I've always been in love with Biblical boys names, so I went out on a limb and suggested picking a name from the Bible. He said it couldn't be ridiculous like Enoch or something, and I suggested Josiah and Elijah which he shot down, but when I suggested Isaiah, turned out, it was the only book in the Bible he liked so that ended up being his name. Isaiah Michael Phoenix


----------



## BabyDoll0077

That's really cool Brandi. I had been asking for Noah but DH says it's too obvious it's from the bible and Oliver (the only other name I like) but DH says all he can think of is Oliver's twist.? And other rediculous things like that.
So at this stage we both like Liam and the middle name will be Thomas (after DH's dad as it's a tradition on his side and I don't mind it).


----------



## charlie00134

We had a shortlist of 4 names and then one of our friends used one unknowingly (Alexis) and we decided we didn't want ry
rhyming names (Amelia and Ophelia) so we've now got 2 of our original list and some extras were choosing between. We decided in advance we didn't want to chose until the delivery room though.


----------



## callypygous

Wow Charlie, Ophelia is a beautiful name! As are your other choices.

I love yours too Brandi.

Babydoll, Liam is lovely too. I had the same problem with my DH when it came to picking a girl's name. I like old English names, and he wanted something that sounded Spanish. We've compromised on Elena Christina for a girl, and just praying no one out of our close friends calls their LO Elena in the meantime as we literally could not agree on any other names! For a boy it was easy, as we have both said for years if we have a boy we'd call him Alfie. 

However we have not told anyone our name choices as we want to announce officially once the baby arrives. Also, we may change our minds :)


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

Moltal, I think you have to do a bit of research, because being from South Africa, I have to admit, that what you are saying does not make sense.

All fathers have rights, whether their kids have their surname or not.

I take my eldest brother for example, he has only 1 kid with his ex, they never ever got married, however my nephew has not got his surname, however, he has equal rights with his ex, they discuss everything where it comes to my nephew, they split all the bills 50/50 where his concerned etc, 

I think its your understanding and wanting to co parent that actually makes your situation different.

My sister on the other hand, her son, has his fathers name and they also have never been married, and my sister pays for everything, as the father has not really been interested in the childs life, until recently, he has another baby from another girl, and that is his focus. However he gets to see my nephew every 2nd weekend, and a few weeks in the holidays, and birthdays, xmas etc they share.

In both situations, both my sister and my brothers ex has to have the permission of the fathers to take the child out of the country. So it does not matter whether they have the surname or not.

Me personally, I would give my child their fathers surname, especially if it was a boy. 

Im just lucky to be married right now, so I dont have to worry about things like that.

I also, think that especially if you come from a family with very strict morals and a strict upbringing, it will be harder on you, as they want to make the decisions for you.

I too come from a very strict upbringing, and believe me, I had no party when I started dating my hubby, my dad and brothers gave him a hard time, but 14 years later, we are as happy as can be, and my dad and brothers have all accepted him now.

My dad is from the old school, where his girls were not allowed to have boys as friends, and we were not allowed to date, and only have girls as friends, and stay in doors. So we did what we needed to do and snuck around till we got caught, and eventually I moved out, when I was finished with high school, started working, and we moved in together, at which point, I defied my daddy and his rules, and he didnt speak to me for a few years, but now we are best friends again....


----------



## Linnypops

I have a step son and here both parents must inform the other prior to taking him out of the country. I think that's fair enough really. Other than that whilst the law views both parents as having equal responsibility it is a fact that courts will always favour the mother (or rather the residential parent which is usually always the mother). Certainly watching the court situation with my step-son has shown that to be the case. If a mother wants to make things difficult as regards contact then generally speaking the father has to jump through hoops - previously married or not. It's a tragedy.

On a lighter note - we're still umming and ahhing over names. Oonagh, (pronounced Oo-na) is an old gaelic name which i loved but which my entire family don't like and which DF is lukewarm on. The middle name is definitely Elsie after my granny....it might even end up being her first name. Dunno!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Linny, Elsie would make a lovely first name our favourite girls name but having a boy! He'll have a biblical name Elijah and Ezra are our top names so far!


----------



## pooch

We're starting to have name issues too! It must be the timing for all of us. We decided on Isabel Ann...Isabel is my name (Elizabeth) in Spanish and the name I used in Spanish class for 6 years. Ann is for my mom JoAnn. Our older daughter is Olivia Mary, Mary for DH's mom and we just both loved Olivia. Now my DH is worried that Isabel will be nicknamed Izzy, which we don't like. Plus his brother has a dog Isabella and they call her Izzy (the dog is 7 so it's not like it will be around forever). I just can't think of another name that's similar in nature to Olivia plus the meaning is nice (devoted to God).


----------



## charlie00134

The rest of our list of names is a complete secret. My friends upset because I had told them the list then they talked me out of Ophelia because it rhymed with my step-daughter's name Amelia. 
We've now got a list of 6 although hubby is not really a huge fan of one. We have some cross over on favourites so she won't end up nameless lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My son is Isaiah and he gets shortened to Izzy a lot. I looked up names meaning "devoted to God" and the closest ones to Olivia or Isabel are:

Ailsie
Annaliese
Elsie
Gabriella
Lisa or Lise

Or even change up the spelling of Isabel to Ysabel and if it gets shortened, correct people. My cousin is Isabel and she gets called Belle or Bella.

I also looked up names meaning Consecrated to God and found:

Ailsa
Eilis (form of Elizabeth too)
Elise
Elyssa
Kaia-Lise


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exactly Charlie! They'll all have names by the time they reach Kindergarten, anyway.


----------



## Frustrated1

I really love Ophelia. I wouldn't let anyone put you off it if you like it Charlie. Personally I think it's best not to tell anyone you know your chosen name until after the baby is born. That makes it more difficult for them to say they don't like it! I've refused to tell my mum our name choices, much to her annoyance. 

I doubt you will like these names, but other names that I like that are similar to Ophelia and that I really like are Octavia, Ottilie, or, perhaps my favourite of the three, Persephone. We are keeping our chosen girl's name a top secret though in case we are ever lucky enough to have a little girl :blush:


----------



## twinkletots

Lovely to hear all the names, we still haven't got any! 
I had a 4d scan today and got to see my wee girl looking cute. Definitely helped me bond as I have been having issues with that this pregnancy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh! Do you have pics? Would LOVE to see! My 3d ultrasound is on the 15th


----------



## Brassandsass

Hi I'm new to the site... I wish I had found it months ago.

I am due with a boy on July 30th, we did IVF so we know the date is right however the baby is measuring almost 2 weeks ahead yikes!

Picking a name is a tough one, I have a suggestion for those who want to use a family members name but you don't like the name. My dad's name was Euclide and he hated it and made all of us promise never to name our children after him. I chose to use the initial that way he is still apart of my son without weighing my son down with an old fashion name. My son's name ended up being Nehemyah E. C. (Both grandpa's names) 

I was no longer with his dad by the time he was born but I ended up adding his dad's last name and hyphenated my sons last name out of respect for his dad's parents. I didn't want my son to feel apart from either family.


----------



## moltal213

Tymeg the thing is I haven't done research lol it was my colleagues n family that freaked out wen I sed my daughter will have his surname .. Then I got the speech about how he wud have more rights either way lol I know we wud b equal :) .. 

I see the common thought is with names lol we keep thinkin of one it sticks for a week n then we change our minds again .. I think we plan on choosin name wen she is born .. Just feels right .. 
Some of the names : Tiffany, Courtney, kelsey, Emily, Chelsea, Natasha, minaé (mi -nay), Candice lol still more to come


----------



## charlie00134

We still have 6 names to chose from although none of them really stand out for hubby apparently. If inspiration doesn't hit him I'll just pick from the.shortlist and that'll be done lol. 
We also threw out Pandora a while a go due to tease risks.


----------



## tymeg

moltal213 said:


> Tymeg the thing is I haven't done research lol it was my colleagues n family that freaked out wen I sed my daughter will have his surname .. Then I got the speech about how he wud have more rights either way lol I know we wud b equal :) ..
> 
> I see the common thought is with names lol we keep thinkin of one it sticks for a week n then we change our minds again .. I think we plan on choosin name wen she is born .. Just feels right ..
> Some of the names : Tiffany, Courtney, kelsey, Emily, Chelsea, Natasha, minaé (mi -nay), Candice lol still more to come

Moltal, I love Minae... :winkwink:

Hello ladies, hope you are all well!

Im in double digits!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group, Brass! I'll put you on the front page.

Congrats on double digits, tymeg!

I seriously hate finding a name this time around. But last night while lying in bed, I very strongly felt like it was going to end up coming down to Gabriel or Levi and that Kesler is out. My 3D ultrasound is next week so maybe I'll have a better idea then. The only other thing that would really hold me back from Gabriel is that my son, Isaiah, has another Isaiah in his class, whose older brother was in my son's class last year, and his name is Gabriel...so although both sets of Isaiah's and Gabriel's would be years apart grade wise, I just wouldn't want the impression going around that I copied them on purpose, when really, I've loved the name Gabriel since before my son started school..and actually when I started watching Good Luck Charlie.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on double digits tymeg!

On Monday I found out my iron is low so maybe that explains why I have been so tired! I also have a growth scan tomorrow so I hope the tech is better this time. My last one was very painful!


----------



## pooch

I need to book my 3D...I said I wouldn't have one done this time around because I thought I would be getting one more for 'free' at the doctors but that's not the case. I think I'm changing doctors so I can give birth at the birthing center instead of the hospital but I don't think she'll order an US just because I'm a new patient. DH wants to wait until 'later' to do it; last time we did it at 27 and 30 weeks because they had a BOGO special or something. Past that the lady said they start to get too squished up and you can't get a good picture.
I'm having issues eating carbs...I can't eat them, even in normal portions, without feeling like my ribs are going to crack open. I ate leftover pasta for breakfast this morning and am so uncomfortable now. I guess it's for the better; I'll eat healthier foods if I avoid pasta and bread for the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## tymeg

Krissie, my gynae also put me on iron tabs, but I havent been taking it, as it makes me feel sick, and constipated.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't wait too long, pooch. My two youngest kids were done at 28 weeks and my oldest at 32 weeks and the 32 week one was a lot less quality and less pictures and views than the 28 week ones. Also, drink 8 8oz glasses of water for two weeks prior to the 3D ultrasound. It increases the amniotic fluid and helps get better pictures.

My 3D ultrasound is scheduled for Tuesday. I can't wait. Maybe that'll help me pick a name.

I've officially decided on having a home birth over a hospital birth. When weighing the pros and cons and the what ifs, it just makes more sense to stay home and birth, and if, on the rare chance something does go wrong, paramedic headquarters are on my street and the hospital is less than 5 minutes away. Midwife appointment tomorrow. Then another in 3 weeks and then I go every two weeks. It's getting so close!


----------



## tymeg

I have my 4D on the 23rd, gynae check up on the 22nd, I cant wait Im so excited to see little madam......
She has really been kicking up a storm lately....

Easter weekend is coming up, so I will have a nice long weekend, on the 18th, go to the gynae on the 22nd, go to work after the appointment, and then Im taking the day off on 23rd, as my appointment is in the afternoon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I think I've officially picked out Freckle's first outfit. Unless I can find something hockey related, after he's cleaned up and we've bonded, we'll officially snuggle with him in this. It's so damn adorable!
 



Attached Files:







10172636_297474437075276_6862682802458241122_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## callypygous

Need to offload.

Had a driving lesson earlier on. I had to do a lot of reverse up hill parking maneuvers and after 30 minutes of non-stop clutch work my calves started cramping really badly. It was quite painful so I asked my driving instructor to drive the car back as they were so sore (I also woke up to leg cramps last night). Really hoping this doesn't happen on my test in two weeks time!

Anyhow, that aside, on the journey home a car cut across us on a roundabout and my driving instructor honked at the car and started screaming that if it had been a learner in the car and not him it could have caused the learner to fail. In a rage he then sped well over the speed limit round a corner in the center of town (with plenty of pedestrians around) to catch the car which he knew would be coming out onto the same road further along. Needless to say at those mad speeds he did catch up with him, and I saw it was a couple of OAPs in the car. Being belligerent, the car honked at us as we passed it. My driving instructor then slammed down the breaks and got out of the car shouting (with everyone watching) and proceeded to have a five minute rant at the car behind us. All I could hear was loads of swearing. He then got in the car and proceeded to shout for another ten minutes.

As he's an experienced driver the speeds didn't throw me about the place, but at the same time I was incredibly anxious that would he need to stop it could be dangerous for me. On top of that, as soon as he started shouting LO was kicking up a storm in my belly. When I finally got out the car to go home not only was Bean still squirming round like crazy at a time when he/she normally doesn't raise a peep, but I had pains in my stomach.

I'm probably being a naive FTM but I walked away so upset. I did say to the instructor that it wasn't good for my pregnancy. He said he was in control of the car and not to worry, and I said it wasn't his driving but his shouting that was causing a lot of kicking. He didn't seem to get it or see it as important.

I really want to do my test in 2 weeks but a large part of me doesn't want to get in a car with him again. I'm hoping it's just the hormones and I'll be able to see it more in perspective tomorrow. I can't help but feel v protective of my little bump. We've come a long way and I don't want a stupid man's temper to take that away from me. DH and I are v calm, and when we have a disagreement we are v conscious not to raise our voices - probably well beyond what's necessary. But it makes me doubly angry when someone brings their unwanted attitude into my life.

Rant over!

Oh, and unfortunately it's not like the UK. I'm not with a driving school, he's the only teacher and I have already paid him for my remaining ten lessons up front :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'll second not waiting too long for a 4D scan. I had mine at 32 weeks last time and while the pictures are special to us, they're not nearly as clear as some of the others I've seen done at an earlier gestation. Eden was just too chubby and squished down into my pelvis already. This time round I'm hoping for 28 weeks.

Cally try not to worry too much, although your driving instructor was in the wrong for being so irate with you in the car, baby was probably just responding to a new sound, not necessarily grasping that it was negative.*hugs* can't have been a nice experience for you though. I'd just put up with the guy for another couple of weeks, and then you'll pass and never have to see him again :) xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! He shouldn't act that way AT ALL! I don't give a crap if he's an instructor and you "shouldn't worry". Even the most experienced drivers can get into an accident and his behaviour is completely unacceptable for a "professional".

Is there not a bigger company that he works for that you can report him too, or does he run his own business?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I booked my 3D ultrasound the same week I found out I was pregnant because the spaces fill up VERY fast here. It's insane.

I'll show you the difference between the 32 and 28 week ones. Also, for the 32 week one, I thought they were only joking about the 8 glasses of water thing. You can see the difference in the quality of the pictures and how more amniotic fluid brightens the picture. The first two pics are my 32 week ultrasound with my oldest, the second two are at 28 weeks with my younger two. The labeled one is my son, the other is my daughter.
 



Attached Files:







zoe3d1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6









zoe3d2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7









isaiah3d1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7









anberlin3d1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MoominJ

Hehe I'm having my 3d/4d scan on Sunday! I'll be 27 +3 (they said it's best between 27 and 28 weeks) and I can't wait! 

I hope it goes well, there not cheap are they!

Would u say it's worth buying the memory stick with all the pics on? It's £15 extra


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My package comes with a disc of photos, and I'm paying an extra $25 to record the whole session on DVD


----------



## Sun_Flower

Last time mine was £95 for two free black and white images and a 20 minute DVD. I paid an extra £9.50 for the disc with all the pictures on, which in my opinion was worth it as we used it to print off pictures for family members :) xx


----------



## SassyGee

We've had our name picked out way before I even got pg. If we having a girl that would have been a different story as we don't agree. I have an apt next Thursday, we are hoping it's a 3d u/s we get. I also will be doing the glucose test, bleh, and touring L&D of the hospital. I cant believe how close it is to our babies being born...time has picked up.


----------



## twinkletots

BrandiCanucks said:


> Oh! Do you have pics? Would LOVE to see! My 3d ultrasound is on the 15th

I got pics but can't work out how to post them here! I just went for the cheapest package which was a simply 4d scan. It was supposed to include a couple of printed out pics but the sonographer threw in a cd of about six images for free cos I work in the nhs!

I have never had a scan like that before cos I always thought the babies looked slightly creepy in 3d but I loved it


----------



## twinkletots

I had my 4d scan at 27 weeks 2 days and the images were pretty clear. Only cost £59 which I thought was pretty good and included three printed out pics plus the cd that she threw in for free.

Anyone else feeling huge? If my belly grows any more I honestly think it will burst


----------



## JackJack82

Hi ladies... been a while. Brief update.

Still having passing out issues and just plain yucky feelings when on my feet or standing.
I can feel them coming on so I sit down or lay down quickly. For the most part I am in bed or on the couch so don't have to get up much.

I have a sono scheduled on my heart tomorrow. Hopefully get some defiant answers. Also started experiencing nose bleeds. This is normal in pregnancy yes, but when your having heart issues it can be a huge sign something else is wrong. Im trying not to stress to much cause I know that doesn't help either. Their still convinced its pregnancy related and should go away after delivery. 

Positive note.... Andrew is a strong healthy little guy. He doesn't kick as much but more strong rolls, pokes, pushes. Getting cramped in there Im sure. 29 weeks today. I love being pregnant but will be so glad when he is here. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Bad night all around. I found out my ex stole $2800 from my kids yesterday...


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you get some definite answers at your appointment jackjack.
That's awful Branding, can you claim it back from him through maintenance or anything?

My 3d scan isn't until 32 weeks, but by the time I found out that was a bit late all the earlier slots were taken so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## tymeg

Ah jackjack, sorry you not feeling good at all.
I hope it is definately all pregnancy related.

AFM, Im not paying for my 4D Scan, I got it as a gift, from one of my husbands, club members, girlfriends. Her mom, works for the private hospital and does the scans, I will be getting a dvd and pics with it, I felt so bad I asked if I could pay for it, and she said you can bring me a chocolate.

I am feeling huge!!! My sister in law is also pregnant a month behind me, and she does not look anything like me, she is small and petit, and you wouldnt even say she is pregnant.....

I am getting up at night again, at least once a night, at around 4 / 4.30am, to go wee, and its getting hard sleeping on my left hand side, because she wont stop kicking and moving, if I lay on my left.


----------



## callypygous

Thanks Sun_Flower and Brandi - I'm going to speak to him about it again today as I have another lesson with him. I'm just going to say that my pregnancy nerves can't take it and hope that he respects what I'm saying.

Jackjack - I'm sorry you're going through all that. Hope you get some answers today :hugs:

Brandi - Can't believe that about your ex! It's a shame, it sounded like you guys were getting on again. Hope you can sort it out.


----------



## tymeg

Oh no Brandi, how did you find that out?


----------



## charlie00134

Just had my 28 week midwife appointment, all is going smoothly. Had my whooping cough injection, found out Munchkin is now head down, facing left. Had blood taken and measuring 29.5cm fundal height.


----------



## tymeg

So exciting Charlie, 
I cant wait to see madam....
The whooping cough injection, is all pregnant woman supposed to get it?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I got a letter in the mail yesterday asking me to confirm my status as custodial parent of the kids "due to the removal of a subscriber from the policies". I never requested any of us to be removed, as until custody is finalized, I couldn't remove him myself unless he agreed to it or he did it himself. So I called to find out what that was all about and that was when they informed me that he cashed out 50% of all three policies, and THEN removed himself as the joint subscriber. I FLIPPED, because their policy handbook, and apparently federal law states that joint subscribers MUST be married or common law, and we have been separated for two years now, of which I can prove, I am the sole contributor to the accounts, of which I can also prove dating back at least 5 years, AND, page 34 of their policy handbook states that BOTH subscribers on the account MUST sign to withdraw money from the policy and cancel the policy and I did not sign, nor was I even aware. I also specifically requested a note on the account to MAKE SURE both subscribers sign to approve a withdrawal of funds from the account in the case that one of us tries to take the money from the account. We also both informed them a year ago that we were no longer together, therefore they should have removed him from the policy a year ago.

So, they've broken laws and their own policies by allowing him to remove MY MONEY that I put there for the kids to pay off his debt. The bankruptcy agency is also at fault because they have taken MY MONEY THAT I PAID FOR THE KIDS EDUCATION that was NOT there for THEM to touch to pay off his debts. Unless they have a court order saying I am responsible for HIS debts, they legally can't touch that money because a) I can prove dating back 5 years that I've been the sole contributor, and b)his name shouldn't be there in the first place, c) they didn't tell him about his THREE other options to save the RESPs, instead threatened him with jail time if he didn't try and get the money from the accounts, so they legally owe me that money back or they face a lawsuit, just like the RESP company faces ones if they don't rectify this situation immediately. And if worse comes to worse, my ex CAN AND WILL be held responsible for repaying back every single effing penny he stole from these kids, including the government grants that they lost. A court order to repay that money will trump whatever he has in place with the bankruptcy agency for repaying his debts. And be sure, I WILL go after him for the money if I have to...especially since I found out he got a new tattoo yesterday and after his d**khead comment that $5600 ($2800 plus the government grants and fees) taken from them is much better than him being $40,000 in debt.

Well guess what jack**s...I'm $30,000 and STILL would not make my kids pay back my debt. No, I got a job and I made arrangements with my debtors to take money on specific days where I guarantee the money is in there. And I've already been able to pay down my student loan alone by nearly $5000 in two years because of this.

Who the HELL files bankruptcy over $40,000. GET A DAMN JOB!!!!


----------



## julybaby14

tymeg said:


> So exciting Charlie,
> I cant wait to see madam....
> The whooping cough injection, is all pregnant woman supposed to get it?

In the US the current recommendation is that women get a Tdap shot (tetanus, diphtheria and pertussis) between the 27th and 36th weeks of pregnancy to give the baby the highest chance of receiving antibodies to whopping Cough before birth. It also protects the mom from getting / carrying the disease and transmitting it to the baby after birth. Also dad and others care providers that come in contact with the baby should be vaccinated. Whooping cough can be fatal in small babies. 

Probably more info then most wanted, but I am very passionate about vaccinations! 

It makes me very mad that people are allowed to choose not to vaccinate their kids which puts*MY child at risk before she is able to be vaccinated.


----------



## tymeg

Thanks Julybaby14, I will ask my gynae on the 22nd.

Brandi I feel so bad for you, That is a real crappy thing of him to do.
So you guys are not divorced, but you are separated?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just separated. I can't afford to file for the divorce right now. Sucks. I got confirmation of exactly how much was taken. He took $3612.87, plus we lost fees, and all the grants. It's a total of about $5000 gone.

I'm just waiting on the documentation from the RESP company to prove I am the sole contributor and have been for 5 years. Once I have that, I can take it to the bankruptcy agency who MAY be able to give me my money back because legally, they can't hold me responsible for debts he acquired outside of the marriage, which is what they're actually doing by taking that money. I just have to prove that it was MY money and not his. So I need the RESP company to send the documentation showing which bank account it came from, then I can go to my bank and confirm that only my name is on that account, thus proving me as the sole contributor.

If worse comes to worse, I can sue him for that money and have it added into his bankruptcy, if I win, and I/the RESP company would be added as a creditor, thus any money he has come in would be distributed towards paying back what he owes. In total, it's a little over $5000.

Who the hell files bankruptcy for $40,000? People with common sense get something called a JOB not make their kids pay their debt.

If the bankruptcy agency can't give my money back, I will be suing him in court for the money he took, the membership fees lost, and the government grants lost, plus interest. You wanna screw my kids over, I'll screw you right back mfr.

As for vaccines, I'll stay out of that one. It really bothers me when people assume that everyone who doesn't vaccinate their kids is afraid of autism or some stupid crap like that. I don't vaccinate for good reason, but appreciate those who do. But I like it here and I like everyone else so I'll stay out of that one.


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry for all the crap you are going through Brandi. That is the last thing you needed right now!

I got my dtap on Monday. It is still tender, but I think it was more the gal who did it was kinda rough. 

I have my growth scan in a few hours. I am going to ask about a 3D scan. I don't know if they do them for non medical reasons, but if they do I totally want one! Otherwise we cannot afford to go private as it would cost $199 and we just don't have the money.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Finally some GOOD news for the day.

Back from the midwife! Heartbeat strong, baby head down (but that could change), gained only 10lbs in 5 weeks, home birth in the works and now on to appointments every two weeks!


----------



## pooch

Today is my last day in second tri! This is flying by...my husband didn't believe me when I told him yesterday. I feel HUGE when I eat a normal sized portion; yesterday I felt like I was going to explode so I made sure to eat smaller meals today and I feel good.
We've agreed that I am going to take my max allowed maternity leave of 6 months, which is without pay after 6 weeks. I want to try to live off of DH's paycheck alone from now until then and sock mine away in the savings if possible...once i'm out on leave we won't be able to afford the nanny anymore which kind of stinks because i would like to re-hire her once i go back to work but at the same time DH is looking for another job so hopefully he'll find one and we'll move by the end of the year anyway. I'd be able to save $20,000 between now and my last paycheck if that's the case and if we can sell my DH's motorcycle we'll have even more.
I'm going to skip the 3D this time around because it's so expensive here. I also need to start being smarter about how much i spend at the grocery store because it is a little out of hand...thankfully farmers markets will start having local veggies soon and we're looking to buy half of a cow to stock up on meat.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Booked my 3D/4D scan for the 26th which is going to cost $195 for DVD of full session (20-25mins), disk of all photos, 9 printed colour photos and some extras- choice of photo frame, photo book, maternity or newborn shoot. Also get to take 10 people in with me so will be my DH, in laws, mum and 5 sisters=9 if they all come. Planning to have the DVD playing at the baby shower.

Pooch, I'm also on my last day of 2nd tri! It's an awesome feeling, moving into 3rd tri with a healthy bub!


----------



## julybaby14

BrandiCanucks said:


> As for vaccines, I'll stay out of that one. It really bothers me when people assume that everyone who doesn't vaccinate their kids is afraid of autism or some stupid crap like that. I don't vaccinate for good reason, but appreciate those who do. But I like it here and I like everyone else so I'll stay out of that one.

Sorry Brandi I didn't mean to be offensive! This forum is meant to build each other up not break each other down and now rereading my post I can see how I could have come across a bit too harsh... My bad. 

My assumption is not that everyone is avoiding vaccines because of autism. There is a lot of misinformation out there about vaccines and celebrities and the media are publicizing it and making it worse. A lot of the information that vaccines are bad is not rooted in facts or science. But, as you say, people have legitimate reasons for not vaccinating. For example, there are kids with immune issues that simply can't be vaccinated. The rest of us who can be vaccinated create an effect called herd immunity. If most are vaccinated then infections are less likely to spread. For years the young, old and sick relied on this. Now it is totally unreliable because too many are not vaccinating. Thus, my anger is more towards the misguided individuals who still refuse to vaccinate when clear scientific fact is explained to them, and they refuse to listen. I live in an area of the US where there were multiple whooping cough outbreaks last year. Remember that whopping Cough was extremely rare before the anti vaccination movement. I am seriously scared to bring my child to public places for the first 3 months, especially with my baby being very little in the fall.

So, sorry if I offended you. I didn't mean to. Hopefully the further explanation helps. I am not you and don't know you or your kids unique situation. I just hope I can help those in this forum who want information on the recommended vaccines.


----------



## mamapavlic

i love reading all your posts and knowing what's going on in all your pregnancies. 
it's so nice to know there are other women going through similar things. :)
i'm 25 weeks now.
here's my bump. :)
sending you all love, good vibes, and the best of wishes. 
xx


----------



## krissie328

Lovely bump mama! 

My growth scan went well. The doctor told me he was a good size. According to thr fetal growth chart he is big but if they aren't concerned I will try not to be.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No worries BabyDoll. I know you didn't mean to offend.

I can't vaccinate because of my oldest daughter's disabilities. Her brain stopped growing the same we she had her first vaccine and experienced regressions and severe reactions with each vaccine after. We've since found that she has a neurometabolic disease, and because she was born perfectly healthy and "normal" with a proper head circumference, and the disease didn't present itself until the same week of the vaccine, the theory is that she had an underlying condition that was activated by a trigger. Unfortunately, we don't know what her condition actually is, so until we know what it is, we can't test my other two kids, who are not vaccinated, to try and see if the condition is underlying in them as well, or if they are carriers. Once we determine what she has, we can test them and if they don't carry it, then we can proceed with vaccines, otherwise we risk inducing a life-threatening/shortening condition in two perfectly healthy children. Her doctors have advised us not to take that risk.

So I truly appreciate those who do vaccinate to help protect my kids, and it's been very difficult for me to resist getting the MMR over the last few weeks. There's a measles outbreak an hour from us, and a case 45 minutes away. If I wasn't pregnant, I wouldn't consider it, but I know if one of them happens to get it and I get exposed, it poses HUGE risks to the baby.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm definitely in the in favour of vaccine camp and completely understand that some people can't vaccinate. I think the biggest problem is the internet scaring those that can't understand what they're reading. My friend works in a company developing vaccines so I'm grateful to be more educated than most. 
On a side note, my arm flipping kills! I couldn't drive today because it's so sensitive, I'm glad this injection lasts 10 years!


----------



## tymeg

Brandi, 

My heart really goes out to you 
You have been through so much, I dont think I would be able to handle everything you have been through without loosing my marbles.

I am very blond when it comes to vaccines etc, this is my 1st baba, and I dont know what to expect etc.

Lovely bump pic Mama, 

And congrats to those going into 3rd tri tomorrow.... Yay, Im a week behind you all....


----------



## tooth_fairy

Just had my 24 week apt. everything looks good! 

My Ob-Gyn's office is a group practice so they alternate you with all the doctors because they do not know who will be on call the day your baby is born. So today it was my turn with the Ob who is also my neighbor so I asked for an extra ultrasound just so I can see her again and he agreed. I go in next week, so excited! :happydance: I have my 3d scan May 24th!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## tymeg

OK, completely freaking out, 
I went to the toilet at work, and this guy comes up to me, and asks how far are you? I say I will be 7 months in 2 weeks, 
He turns around and says you are carrying very big and very low, and I am telling you that you will have your baby by 8 months if not sooner, 
OK I am completely bladdy freaked out now, 
He was so convincing...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wtf what a random thing to say to a pregnant woman!!! Take no notice, he was probably just being weird. If it makes you feel any better I was born 4 weeks early 28 years ago and I had no issues apart from a tiny bit of jaundice. *hugs* xxx

Edit - Also, I never know how to work pregnancy out in months. Obviously if you go by weeks then you're pregnant for ten months, and I know they work out the months part differently but I never know how, lol


----------



## tymeg

Yeah I also dont know how to work it out, LOL
I just figured 28 weeks is 7 months, you pregnant for 40 weeks / 9 months, I dont think you actually count the 1st 2 weeks, but hey I could be wrong, because that is when the sperm fertilizes with the egg and all that.

But yes so damn random I cant wait to go for my check up now, because I am so scared now, damn idiot!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wouldn't put much thought into it. Everyone's told me I'm going to have early arrivals with all of mine and all were on time. You can never predict your baby's arrival by your belly size.

Every pregnancy chart is different depending on whether they include weeks 41 and 42 in month nine, but the general concensus is month 8 is weeks 31-35. Still don't put much thought into his words.

I had a dream last night about suing my ex. I was meeting with a lawyer and I had Freckle already. In the dream, he was a week old, tiny, had thick dark hair and big eyes. He was wearing his baseball sleeper and was a quiet baby, very content. His name was Gabriel in the dream.

I think that dream might be trying to tell me something.


----------



## Frustrated1

I've been told the opposite - that I look very small for 27 weeks. Am a bit worried the baby may be undersized. My fundal measurement was 24cm at 26 weeks. Presumably the measurement is affected by how big your stomach was before you were pregnant though? My bump has certainly not advanced that much above my belly button. I would say it is about 2-3 inches above (the whole area looks a different colour to the rest of my body at times so provides a good guide to where the uterus is for me!). I've got an appointment with my midwife on Thursday at 28 weeks so will be measured again then. I wouldn't be surprised if i get sent for a growth scan though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Double digits today!!!


----------



## tymeg

Yay brandi for double digits.
what is fundamental height? 
My hubby says I shouldve told the man off. And tell him I did not want his unsolicited advice.
its so hot today 40 degrees with not a breeze. Gave the dogs some nice ice cold water from the fridge. Winter can really come now I hate the heat.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh god, winter can stay the hell away from here, lmao. We just had a 6 month long winter with -45 degree temperatures and HUGE amounts of snow.

Today is 18C, tomorrow and Monday will be 23C...Tuesday will be -5 with snow. WTH?!

Fundal height is how big your uterus measures. It should correspond in centimetres with how far along you are, so 26cm at 26 weeks.


----------



## tymeg

Did u see I said fundamental instead of fundal lmao.. its the heat.
I wish it snowed by us. The lowest temp I think we experienced is 4degrees.
other than that we experience more thunder storms and have more floods.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'd take 4 degrees every day over the -45 we had all winter lol.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on double digits Brandi.

I am so glad winter is gone here. We have flowers and budding trees! I like spring and fall but dread the extremes of summer and winter.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on double digits Brandi!


----------



## tymeg

Did u see I said fundamental instead of fundal lmao.. its the heat.
I wish it snowed by us. The lowest temp I think we experienced is 4degrees.
other than that we experience more thunder storms and have more floods.


----------



## gidge

Frustrated1 said:


> I've been told the opposite - that I look very small for 27 weeks. Am a bit worried the baby may be undersized. My fundal measurement was 24cm at 26 weeks. Presumably the measurement is affected by how big your stomach was before you were pregnant though? My bump has certainly not advanced that much above my belly button. I would say it is about 2-3 inches above (the whole area looks a different colour to the rest of my body at times so provides a good guide to where the uterus is for me!). I've got an appointment with my midwife on Thursday at 28 weeks so will be measured again then. I wouldn't be surprised if i get sent for a growth scan though.

At 22 weeks my measured 17cm so quite a bit smaller. Midwife didn't say a thing about it as had a scan a few days before and baby was measuring spot on.


----------



## charlie00134

On fundal height I'm measuring slightly ahead but I was overweight to begin with and have a really long bump so I'm not surprised. Online I read it was normally accurate give or take 1 - 3cm so within that I.think you're still on track :)


----------



## tymeg

hello ladies, 

You all have been quiet this weekend, 

Hope you are all well.

AFM, had bad cramps last night... But was OK this morning, been suffering from acid reflux alot.....!! Argh!!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hello ladies. I havent posted in awhile. Its good to read all the good news and those with not so good news im very sorry to hear. 
Brandi your ex seems like such an A S S...who would take money from their children seriously...

Ive had some issues of my own... no weight gain. Low hemoglobin. Trachycardia. Possible gestational diabetes. Decreased fetal movement. Ive been in and out of hospital. Had emergency scans. But bubs is fine and growing a week ahead. Fundal height is also measuring ahead. So yes bubs health fine. Me not so fine. But we are doing ok.

Its going so fast. Only a couple months and our little ones will be here... how exciting!!


----------



## tymeg

Ah mum, glad baby is well and growing, and not so nice that you not doing so well.
Yeah to think a few more months, and baba's will all be here, I still cant believe IT!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry you're not doing so well, hope you get better soon.


----------



## krissie328

My sister is 5 weeks pregnant. These are both our first babies. I think I am a little in shock and a little jealous seeing as they have only been married 7 months and we tried over 8 years. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I am having a lot of pelvic pain. I can really tell third tri is here!


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - Wth? Who is this person to come and make observations at you like that? I'm assuming he's not trained in anything obstetric at all. Pfft. People eh?

RE: working out months - I just go by concieving on the 1st of the month (according to lmp) and then each month is the 1st so I add them up...Is it not 40 weeks that's most accurate though?

Frustrated - I was measuring 21 at 23 weeks and later at 25 weeks it hadn't changed! I got sent for a growth scan and baby was absolutely fine. Then within about a 1 week period I started to suddenly get bits of movement much higher up, yesterday was measured at 29! My theory is I might have a tilted uterus, otherwise the baby had an unbelievable growth spurt. My mw told me within 3cm either way is considered fine also. Hope it all goes well at your next appt. x

Brandi - Hooray for double digits! I forgot to celebrate that one even though I was looking forward to it haha. 

Can someone tell me - my pattern for movements tends to be - lots of movement for a few days, then less movement and reduced strength of movement for a few days, then back to lots of strong movement. I asked my mw how I should be monitoring it if that's the case and she said it's not the strength that counts bu the amount ..... the thing is, I feel a lot less movement as a result of the strength. I never know during these quieter periods whether I should really go in or just wait for her stronger period to arrive again. Thoughts ladies? Does anyone else have this pattern?


----------



## charlie00134

I have days with lesser movements but if I lie down still in bed I can still feel they're there. I think it's because baby shifts position. I have an anterior placenta though. 
I did go in on one occasion for a trace as she was completely quiet for most of the day and the hospital were lovely and baby was fine. 
I found Lucozade woke her up though lol.
If you're ever worried just go into hospital, they won't mind.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Linny, Yeah this man freaked me out, 
Bladdy asshole.....
Cant wait for my check up next Tuesday!!!!
My work is annoying me, and Im so sorry I said I will work till the last, because now all I want to do is leave,
I will be looking for other work while on maternity, as I can not take too much of this...


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies!
Had 28 weeks appt yesterday and all is well. Turned in all my paperwork (birth certificate, health care proxy etc). Talked about birth control for after Jayden is born. Leaning toward the progesterone pill or the Mirena IUD. Though i work with a OBGYN and i have seen the horrors that can occur with IUD's. Not often is there a problem, but its always in the back of my mind. (i know too much lol).
Everything is going well. He is measuring a week ahead which is normal. This is the second appt in a row he is a week ahead. Maybe he will come a week early?! fingers crossed. haha He is also pointed head down which is nice! Lets hope he stays there. Good fetal movement, most of it when laying down before sleep and in the morning. I do believe i have been feeling him having hiccups. Feels like a rhythmic jumping sensation. Almost like he is being startled, but happens at even intervals for a few moments. :) 

Im feeling well overall. Yesterday i was uncomfortable and really feeling winded when talking/eating. I can feel my stomach is really squished in there as i was unable to eat my bowl of fruit salad after dinner like i normally can. Sleeping is alright...between tossing and turning due to hip pain and up to pee.
Crib is put together and mattress should arrive today. Baby shower is on May 17th. Babymoon is may 2nd. Childbirth class is may 10th. :) Everything is moving so quickly!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Linny, I wouldn't worry too much. Babies are figuring out their patterns now and everyone has up and down days, where they are more active, and then just want to rest. As long as you feel movements at least 10 times a day, you're okay. You already know that some days are lighter than others, so try and figure out the days pattern to help ease any fears. And when it doubt, drink some orange juice, poke around, have something sugary, etc and see if that helps kick it up a notch.

AFM, today is my 3D ultrasound. YAY!!! It was supposed to be at 11am, but they called me yesterday and asked to move me to 1:30 instead because they accidentally double booked me, and they said they would give me a FREE DVD recording of the session. I was going to pay the $25 for it, but if I can get it free, I don't mind that. Turned out, my mom took the whole day off work and not just that time so she could be there to see, so it all works out.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Actually the 10 times a day thing isn't followed any more, at least not in the UK. Some babies DONT move 10 times a day, others move 10 times before breakfast. The rule for movement is always what's normal for YOUR baby. If there's a marked deviation in movement, either a lot less OR a lot more frantic movement than usual, it's always best to get checked by a midwife. Don't rely on a Doppler, because just finding a heartbeat doesn't tell you if the baby is distressed. A great website with more information (and a charity I'm a regional collector for) is www.countthekicks.org.uk xxx


----------



## tymeg

Yay Brandi.... Good Luck, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## julybaby14

As for movement I talked to my OB at 26 weeks about it. Her recommendation is that as long as you feel 5 kicks in an hour once a day that is considered normal. My little one kicks a lot more than that when she gets going! But, I definitely feel like some days are different than others. I have an anterior placenta as well and I think based on her position the kicks feel harder or softer. I try not to get too worked up about slight variations. Also, I've noticed that the more I am up and moving (like when I'm working) the less she moves. Walking and movement seems to rock her to sleep :). Also on days that I work out she seems a little less active. I'm sure I tire her out! 

On a separate note I was at 2 family gatherings this past weekend and I need to rant. I am SO tired of people telling me what I can and cannot do. I was filling a jug of water and putting it on the counter for people to drink and someone insisted that I shouldn't pick it up. It was MAYBE 20lbs. I am still lifting 75lbs at times when working out. My OB is more than fine with this since I did much more before I got pregnant. She is encouraging me to keep going as long as I don't have any complications with my pregnancy. I feel like so many people treat pregnant women as disabled.... My parents are even nagging me to stop working out. I think the older generations just don't get it. The new research proves that working out, your variation in heart rate, stretching ect. is really good for the baby. And, I feel great. I have had no problems with back pain, hip pain, ect, and I think it may be partly because I have continued to work out and stretch. Or maybe its just luck, but who knows. 

The gym where I work out posted a funny comic on Facebook the other day which sums up my frustration. There is a picture of a pregnant woman and it says, "If a pregnant lady goes to the gym and lifts weights everyone is up in arms, but if she lifts a big whopper to her mouth no one bats an eye." Oh so true! 

I am just tired of it and at no other point in my life have I felt SO judged for the choices I make. 

OK end of rant :).


----------



## pooch

I also can't stand when people give 'advice' based off of no knowledge...


----------



## callypygous

I know what you mean. I got told off on the weekend for eating too many chili peppers. I was eating pickled chilies straight out of the jar. The woman said 'Isn't your baby kicking a lot?' I said no. She said 'If it isn't now, it will be in an hour. I don't mean to be rude but you shouldn't have anymore.' She found them to be really spicey but I personally didn't and have been eating a lot of spicey food throughout my pregnancy with no issues. I've looked it up and it poses no danger to baby and isn't going to bring on labour unless my body is 'ripe'. It made me feel awkward so I stopped eating them. She then went on to tell me how she drank a glass of wine every day throughout her pregnancy, ate sushi, and I kind of felt like - what right do you have to tell me how to eat when you broke the rules yourself?

I had my 28 week appointment today and everything was looking good, baby was measuring 27 weeks (despite me having a massive bump - so it just goes to show!). Midwife reassured me that everyone carries different, and as I am so tall baby will probably move around for longer than most babies - so she didn't even check where the head was as she could feel the baby spinning round in my tummy as she checked the HB. She predicted I'll have a boy, my instinct says the same. I just keep on looking at girls baby clothes and thinking what a shame it will be that I won't get to buy any - but I am very happy to be surprised. Just can't wait for July so I get to find out!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Back from my 3D ultrasound. The little booger wouldn't move his hands away from his face no matter what we tried...poking, prodding, sugar, changing position, NOTHING. At one point, he even covered his face with both hands and his fingers entwined with each other so we couldn't see anything, lmao.

We did get some good shots though. Although I think the tech is wrong. Judging by that last picture, there is NO WAY he's a boy.
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0035.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12









UC BABY_0012.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10









UC BABY_0029.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10









UC BABY_0036.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## krissie328

Awww... lovely pictures Brandy.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Great pics Brandi!


----------



## tymeg

Ah brandi, now I really cant wait for mine.... 

As for the unwanted advice, Ive been getting heaps and bounds of those, I take no note, my gynae told me flat out, if you have a problem you ask me.

There is 2 things you are not allowed to do while pregnant, bungy jumping and water skiing, otherwise you can do any and everything..... LOL


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Lovely pics! Shame baby wouldn't take his hands away from his face for a proper look but it's such a cute pose!

Thanks for all the info about movement ladies. I guess I could definitely say she never doesn't move within a few hours even if the movement is less obvious, there'll always be something. so maybe that's my touchpoint? If no mild movement for more than a few hours - do the orange juice/poking thing and if none then - go in. The midwife said the strength didn't matter, and while that seems counter intuitive to me i'll take her at her word. I've given away my doppler now so I won't be tempted to use it in lieu of going in if I am worried.

Thanks again girls! x


----------



## tymeg

Hey ladies, 

Hope you are all well.
Its the easter weekend here by us, 
Good Friday tomorrow, i have my pickled fish and buns ready and now to make my seafood paella for lunch tomorrow afternoon,
Saturday IS BABY NURSERY SHOPPING DAY!!! I am so excited......
Tuesday is my check up, and Wednesday is my 4D scan and baby city is opening a new branch on Wednesday so after the scan we going to get the pram and car seat and some other things, baby City is like a walmart or target for babies.....

And im in the 3rd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Sounds super busy Tymeg but like a lot of fun. Congrats on third tri.


----------



## julybaby14

I had lots of fun yesterday with contractions / false labor. I had pain that woke me up randomly through the night and then started becoming more rhythmic by the time i got to work. They were coming every 3 minutes or so lasting for 30 seconds. I tried to brush it off and stay at work, but ended up calling my OB. They wanted me to come in and be checked. Fortunately I wasn't dilating at all when she checked so she told me all was well. Also I found out the babies head is right up against my cervix. The contractions did slow down significantly by the time i got to the doctors which was good. Kind of scary though... I wasn't so much a fan of the pain, so I'll see if I go through with my no epidural plan! Luckily today all seems calm.


----------



## IsaacRalph

julybaby14 said:


> I had lots of fun yesterday with contractions / false labor. I had pain that woke me up randomly through the night and then started becoming more rhythmic by the time i got to work. They were coming every 3 minutes or so lasting for 30 seconds. I tried to brush it off and stay at work, but ended up calling my OB. They wanted me to come in and be checked. Fortunately I wasn't dilating at all when she checked so she told me all was well. Also I found out the babies head is right up against my cervix. The contractions did slow down significantly by the time i got to the doctors which was good. Kind of scary though... I wasn't so much a fan of the pain, so I'll see if I go through with my no epidural plan! Luckily today all seems calm.

Oh no that's scary stuff! Glad all is well. I had the same only few weeks ago but carried on contracting for about 2 days altogether. I had my cervix checked also which was all good and fibronectin test to identify if I was about to go into labour within two weeks. It was negative thankgod! I had similar episodes when pregnant with ds and I made it to 38 weeks and he was perfect. They have diagnosed me with an irritable uterus and I remember when my ds went into head down position I also contracted for few days as it can trigger off an irritable uterus. Maybe you have one also? They told me to always always get it checked out though and although I'm kinda used to it not to ignore it as you just never can tell! I find a warm bath a few pints of water and paracetamol helps quite a bit!


----------



## Frustrated1

That sounds frightening JulyBaby.

Lovely pics Brandi.

I had my 28 week midwife appointment today. Am measuring below the 10th percentile for fundal size according to my growth chart so I need a growth scan. The hospital refused to squeeze me in today or tomorrow and we're going away first thing on Saturday morning so I can't be scanned until Monday 28th. Not great. Am trying not to worry about it though as that won't help anything.


----------



## krissie328

I hope things stay calm for you julybaby.

I spent all afternoon in l and d for reduced fetal movement. I had virtually not felt him for 24 hours and was having cramping. He is doing great and started moving once the monitor was put on. He was quite mad about it and kicked and kicked and then when they took it off he stopped. So they gave me an ultrasound and that was fme too. Now I am home and he is kicking up a storm so I am feeling much better.


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated. Good that they're sending you for a scan! Do try not to worry though, I know how hard it is. I was so far behind on my fundal height it was ridiculous - 6cm, which would put me well below the 50th centile. Growth scan all fine and within a matter of a few weeks I was re-measured and all caught up. I hope it's the same for you. x


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, *Linny*. In the grand scheme of things, and given everything else that has happened over the last two months, I'm not overly concerned about this. The most probable explanation will be lack of amniotic fluid as I am terrible about drinking fluids. I can quite easily go through the day only having three or four drinks including hot ones. I must try and get into the habit of drinking more. Will try and put it all out of my mind for the next ten days. JB has proved he's a little fighter. He can't help it if he's going to be a short arse like his Dad!

Have a lovely Easter everyone. I hope you are all doing something nice.


----------



## charlie00134

My growth scan put me exactly right where my fundal height is about a week - a week and a half ahead. I wouldn't worry too much :)

I'm terrible for drinking too although today I'm making a concious effort to have _at least_ 4 pints of water. 3 down, 1 to go


----------



## lmbhj

For all those who cant remember to drink water, buy a new cute water bottle and carry it with you at all times. I drink TONS of water from the moment i get up (big glass of water while watching the news in my PJ's), coffee on the way to work, then 18oz from 8am-11am, 18oz at lunch, and another 18oz between 1pm and 3pm. I leave for my commute home around 430pm, so i have a lot of incentive to finish the afternoon water early so i can pee it all out before i get in the car! I then drink a big glass of water with dinner and usually that is the end of my drinking for the night. I pee like crazy at work all day, but it is what it is. :)


----------



## pooch

I bought some Pregnancy tea and will use the teabag at least twice (just because they are so expensive!) and it's a nice break from just a glass of water. I've also been having Sleepy Time tea at night, except last night and when i woke up this morning I was swollen...I didn't get up to pee as much but as long as I can fall back asleep I don't mind waking up. I also need to make some cucumber or strawberry water and put it in a pitcher in the fridge!
The weather is going to be nice here all weekend, my parents are coming in today and staying until tomorrow afternoon. BBQ'ing for dinner tonight, decorating Easter eggs and doing an egg hunt with my daughter in town tomorrow then we're going to a big brunch on Sunday at this animal safari place near us. I've had back pain in the past couple of days and want to do a lot more stuff but it hurts! I've been making my daughter nightgowns and sundresses...JoAnn Fabrics had cute patterns on sale for $4 a yard and I can make two dresses or a dress and a skirt out of that much. I made her a pink with big white polka dot one yesterday and she said she was Minnie Mouse. Quick, rewarding crafts that I can do when I wake up at 4am instead of eating and watching TV!


----------



## Frustrated1

What part of NY State are you in Pooch? We spent some time driving from Niagara to New York City last September, spending about a week in the Finger Lakes area. It was so beautiful. Probably my best holiday ever. It also marked the start of our IVF journey - my first injection took place in a public car park in the back seat of our rental car in Canandaigua! I have a terrible phobia of needles, so OH had to do it. We must have looked like two junkies!


----------



## charlie00134

I managed to get through 6 pints of water yesterday so I was impressed. That's my new target :D
My bad news is I've developed piles :'( I will be going to Boots today to pick up some cream. Really hoping it will clear up soon.


----------



## pooch

Frustrated1 said:


> What part of NY State are you in Pooch? We spent some time driving from Niagara to New York City last September, spending about a week in the Finger Lakes area. It was so beautiful. Probably my best holiday ever. It also marked the start of our IVF journey - my first injection took place in a public car park in the back seat of our rental car in Canandaigua! I have a terrible phobia of needles, so OH had to do it. We must have looked like two junkies!

We are 20 min south of Buffalo. We survived the harsh winter and its becoming a beautiful spring. Ny is really very beautiful. We want to start a family tradition of renting a camp for a week so all of our family can join and we were thinking the finger lakes would be a good centrally located area


----------



## pooch

I had a dream last night that i was going into labor but just felt like i had to poop and thr baby dropped into the toilet!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Just realized double digits!

Had an ultrasound yesterday and he stated that she will be a tall baby, which makes sense because DH is over 6'4 {I'm only about 5'7}. Can't believe how soon we'll have our peanuts in our arms. Hope everyone is doing well and has a Happy Easter!


----------



## tymeg

Charlie, I have been suffering from piles, since I found out I was pregnant.
I go regular to the toilet and some days more than others, and I have a runny tummy at least once every 2 weeks, so that triggers my piles.
I use, witch hazel, which stings but it is very good.
The cream does not work as quick and as good i find over here.

So today I went nursery shopping.... I managed to get the cot, compactum, chest of draws and rocking chair and foot rest.

I also got the cot mobile.

The cot and chest of draws comes in a week.

The compactum and chair comes in 6 weeks.

I also bought the book shelves, which came on thursday, so now I just need to get the baskets to go in there.

Hubby needs to make the wood white of the day bed I bought....

Nursery is coming along nicely now.....

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Ladies suffering from constipation - I had it a lot and really bad stomach cramps every time I went to the loo. I started eating greek yoghurt every day as I heard yoghurt could help and it has! I have no more issues. Worth a shot :) I have it with a bit of honey etc.


----------



## krissie328

Tooth- Congrats on double digits. I did the math today and I have about 63 days until I am induced (Or there about as I don't have my actual date yet.) It is getting so real!! I cannot wait to have him in my arms.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats toothfairy on double digits....


----------



## JackJack82

Happy Easter weekend everyone.

Updating briefly again. I do have a heart murmur and I am wearing a heart monitor now. Have appointment with OBGYN next Monday to find out if they will let me go into labor on my own or schedule me for c section to avoid the "stress" labor would put on my heart. If they take him before the chance of "going into labor" they could schedule c-section for 37 weeks. Eeeekkk I just turned 30 weeks on Thursday. I'm a little scared of this given I had my first 2 babies all natural no complications. I will however do what's best for Andrew and I. Given this info baby list is getting done very quickly lol :thumbup:

House/bed rest is getting the best of me. I did however get out with my sister and mom today and got some pics taken.... Happy 30 weeks to Andrew and I!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## krissie328

Lovely picture jackjack. I am doing maternity pictures next weekend at 30 weeks. So excited!


----------



## mamapavlic

JackJack, that is such a cute picture. :)


----------



## Tulip

Happy 30 weeks Jackjack and Happy Easter everyone! Jack, my friend was diagnosed with a murmur in her second pregnancy and they let her go natural (probably just as well as she turned up to delivery suite fully dilated!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

pooch said:


> We are 20 min south of Buffalo. We survived the harsh winter and its becoming a beautiful spring. Ny is really very beautiful. We want to start a family tradition of renting a camp for a week so all of our family can join and we were thinking the finger lakes would be a good centrally located area

You're not too far from me. I'm an hour from the Buffalo border, just on the other side, lol.



tooth_fairy said:


> Just realized double digits!
> 
> Had an ultrasound yesterday and he stated that she will be a tall baby, which makes sense because DH is over 6'4 {I'm only about 5'7}. Can't believe how soon we'll have our peanuts in our arms. Hope everyone is doing well and has a Happy Easter!

Congrats on double digits!



JackJack82 said:


> Happy Easter weekend everyone.
> 
> Updating briefly again. I do have a heart murmur and I am wearing a heart monitor now. Have appointment with OBGYN next Monday to find out if they will let me go into labor on my own or schedule me for c section to avoid the "stress" labor would put on my heart. If they take him before the chance of "going into labor" they could schedule c-section for 37 weeks. Eeeekkk I just turned 30 weeks on Thursday. I'm a little scared of this given I had my first 2 babies all natural no complications. I will however do what's best for Andrew and I. Given this info baby list is getting done very quickly lol :thumbup:
> 
> House/bed rest is getting the best of me. I did however get out with my sister and mom today and got some pics taken.... Happy 30 weeks to Andrew and I!!!!!

Sorry to hear of the heart murmur news, but I'm glad they're going to take precautions and monitor you closely for Andrew's health. Love the maternity pics!

AFM...kinda been in hiding the last few days after getting death threats from my ex and his friends, and then got busy with easter. I hope everyone had a great easter! We sure did here! My youngest is dancing away her holiday in her underwear this morning while the others play with their new toys.

Not much more on this end. Hit third trimester yesterday and the fatigue is back BIG TIME. Can't stay awake passed 8pm anymore. Blah! The kids are still going at that time, even though they've been in bed for half an hour at that point. Hopefully it's not like this for the next 13 weeks, lol. 14, if he decides to be like his big sister.


----------



## callypygous

Thanks for the constipation tip Linny! My DH makes me yummy fresh juices which I find help - A LOT! - and I also sprinkle a tbsp of chia seeds on my oats every morning and I'm certain it helps as the days I don't have it I seem to be slower moving down there :haha:

I read it's common to be constipated after labour, as a FTM I'd love to know what other Mum's did to help things along? Was natural enough or is it worth asking for something at the hospital to help things along?

Starting to think more about it all as the weeks draw closer!


----------



## mamapavlic

Hi, ladies! My husband snapped a picture of me and my bump yesterday and I thought i'd share. :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Lovely pic lovely bump mama!


----------



## krissie328

That is a great picture mama!


----------



## tymeg

Morning ladies, 

Had my check up this morning, and all is well, 
Madam is growing so nicely, she was scratching her head this morning, wondering why we were staring at her, lol....
She weighs just over a 1kg now....

Dr is very happy with my weight gain, 5kgs for the hole pregnancy this far.

He said we are both healthy, and he will see me in a month's time, so my appointments hasnt changed to every 2 weeks yet.

I have my 4d scan tomorrow, YAY.....


----------



## lmbhj

Hey ladies! I have yet to have any real braxton hicks contractions. 

EARLY in this pregnancy (and previous before miscarriage), like weeks 5-7, i would be woken up in the middle of the night with terrible period like cramps. Very uncomfortable and worrisome, but then they would ease up. I would have them for an hr or so on and off, then done. 

In the past few days, at times i have been having very slight cramping that feels more like pressure on my cervix. Almost as though someone is pushing down on the babies head, causing it to put pressure on my cervix. Comes and goes. No pattern. only lasts about 30 seconds or so. I have NO Idea what this is. does it sound like BH? I do have a very high tolerance for pain. this is by no means painful, just pressure like. Or is this just pressure/stretching?


----------



## pooch

Lovely bump pictures!!!
I'll get tightening of my whole stomach where it almost takes my breath away but it doesn't hurt, necessarily. Not crampy like period cramps just really tight. I feel like those are BH but I'm not positive. I can tell you that real contractions hurt like period cramps so again I'm not sure?
I'm still debating whether or not to get 3d/4d done. $120 for the cheapest package. I'm paranoid that the baby is really a boy and not a girl!


----------



## tymeg

Thank Goodness, I am getting my scan for free.
One of the ladies of my husband's motorbike club, gave us a gift, 
Her mom works for a private hospital where they do the scans... Im so excited...!!


----------



## SassyGee

Hi ladies. Sounds like everyone is doing well in their pg. I failed the 1hr glucose so tomorrow I am going to do the 3 hrs. UGH I will be so cranky and hungry by time it's all over with. I'll have a 3d sono on the 30th. I'm anxious to see him and get an estimate to his size now.
Those who are having a baby shower, when is it? Ours is May 18, we are so excited for it. We got his walls painted and the floors done. Just need to put baseboards back on and move the crib and changing table in there then it'll look more like a nursery. I can't believe how close it is to his due date.
I'm officially a housewife now, my job ended last Friday. Now it's time for me to start decluttering and organising some areas of the house before he is here.


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Hi ladies. Sounds like everyone is doing well in their pg. I failed the 1hr glucose so tomorrow I am going to do the 3 hrs. UGH I will be so cranky and hungry by time it's all over with. I'll have a 3d sono on the 30th. I'm anxious to see him and get an estimate to his size now.
> Those who are having a baby shower, when is it? Ours is May 18, we are so excited for it. We got his walls painted and the floors done. Just need to put baseboards back on and move the crib and changing table in there then it'll look more like a nursery. I can't believe how close it is to his due date.
> I'm officially a housewife now, my job ended last Friday. Now it's time for me to start decluttering and organising some areas of the house before he is here.

Ugh, I'm sorry you have to do the 3 hour test. I have my 1 hr. on Friday, hoping it goes well. How exciting, our baby shower is June 1st.


----------



## tymeg

Ah sassy sorry bout the test.
it must be nice to be at home. Especially so you can see to everything before baby comes.
My baby shower is also on the 1st June.


----------



## Timewaster

lmbhj said:


> Hey ladies! I have yet to have any real braxton hicks contractions.
> 
> EARLY in this pregnancy (and previous before miscarriage), like weeks 5-7, i would be woken up in the middle of the night with terrible period like cramps. Very uncomfortable and worrisome, but then they would ease up. I would have them for an hr or so on and off, then done.
> 
> In the past few days, at times i have been having very slight cramping that feels more like pressure on my cervix. Almost as though someone is pushing down on the babies head, causing it to put pressure on my cervix. Comes and goes. No pattern. only lasts about 30 seconds or so. I have NO Idea what this is. does it sound like BH? I do have a very high tolerance for pain. this is by no means painful, just pressure like. Or is this just pressure/stretching?

If you feel your tummy getting all tight and hard, if you touch it, your tummy would also feel hard. Those are braxton hicks. They dont have to be painful but they can be as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## charlie00134

I've had a couple of bouts of BH and for me it felt like I'd eaten way too much food and needed a poop, but sort of in waves if that makes sense.
My baby shower is provisionally arranged for the 31st May, I'm hoping my friend who is organising it is further on than she seems or no one is going to end up coming.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've not had BH yet, with previous pregnancy or this one. 

Three ladies in our group of friends had babies in the last year, and we arranged surprise showers for them at one of our regular lunch meet ups, so theyd turn up for lunch at one of our houses and we'd have a mini shower for them. I figure if I'm going to get a shower it'll be one of those times, probably in June (but I don't like to assume, so maybe not lol) xx


----------



## pooch

Ugh, need to complain. I'm getting uncomfortable. I'm started to retain water no matter how much i drink and this morning I'm getting tingly hands...I remember with my first my hands would constantly go numb, especially when I was sitting here at my desk working. I wish I could just take the next two months off because I have NO desire to do work...I just don't care for the time being which isn't good. I'm getting annoyed with my sitter being here (not that she's doing anything, it's me, but i just wish i didn't have to have someone at my house every day). I can't believe i have more than two months to go and i'm already at the point where i'm over being pregnant. sorry for being such a downer.


----------



## SassyGee

Charlie-- one of the hostesses for ours volunteered to make the invites and as of today, they are still not done. It's less than 4 wks til the shower and I'm livid!!!


----------



## charlie00134

My invites are being Facebooked to save on stamps and I'm helping with decorations myself. I'm just worried no one will be able to come if it's too short notice


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...I'm so hormonal right now. And pissed off with my ex.

Apparently calling me a pig whore is synonymous with "I still love you and I'm not ready to let you go"


----------



## astraloree

Just getting caught up with you girls as I've been MIA for the last couple weeks. Had a spotting scare a few weeks back but everything proved to be fine. Just super scary since I hadn't seen blood since before my :bfp:

Shower is May 25th, baby moon is June 5th weekend. Nursery is coming along though! Hoping to have it completely done by the shower date. :happydance:

Glad to hear most everyone is doing well. Brandi- that ex needs a good kick in the tush... What a creep! :nope:

We have an appt/us tomorrow with hopefully a quick 3D pic. However LO absolutely hates the us and runs and hides every time. I usually have to stand practically on my head to get a good look.

As for me- I am up all night peeing, at least 3 times. But fortunately the Unisom I've been taking for sleep lets me pass right back out each time. LO is quite active and loves being on top of my bladder and kicking my cervix. Sooo uncomfortable :( there are times when it feels like I have to pee so bad and just get a trickle out! Loads of heartburn still and the sore wrists. Swelling is moderate and much worse after a 10 hr shift on my feet. 
Pooch- I feel your pain. No interest in being at work the next two months.. Ugh....

Happy third trimester everyone! Home stretch here we come!!


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

here are some pics from the 4D scan yesterday.
Baby, is weighing 1.3kgs right now, which they advise is above average, and they are saying that she will weigh between 3.6 and 4kgs at birth, 
And my gynae said I will have to have a caesar then, she is also still lying bridge, which is another factor, 
Follow up on the 26 May again.

Otherwise they say she looks like her daddy, with my fat cheeks, LOL

Brandi, sorry your hubby is being so horrible, it must suck....
 



Attached Files:







20140423_191020.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10









20140423_191102.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tooth_fairy

tymeg said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> here are some pics from the 4D scan yesterday.
> Baby, is weighing 1.3kgs right now, which they advise is above average, and they are saying that she will weigh between 3.6 and 4kgs at birth,
> And my gynae said I will have to have a caesar then, she is also still lying bridge, which is another factor,
> Follow up on the 26 May again.
> 
> Otherwise they say she looks like her daddy, with my fat cheeks, LOL
> 
> Brandi, sorry your hubby is being so horrible, it must suck....


Cute pics Tymeg!


----------



## Linnypops

Lovely pics tymeg!


----------



## krissie328

Awww... lovely pictures tymeg.


----------



## tymeg

Thanks ladies. Its been very quiet in the thread the past few days.
hope all is well.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Tymeg,

Everything on this end is going well, just really really exhausted all the time. Been busy working and getting stuff together for baby. Just had my glucose tolerance test today, so hoping everything will be OK. Invitations for the baby shower just went out today :happydance: Its becoming more and more real.

Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had my 28 week appointment on Wednesday, fundal height measuring dead on weeks - want to get that printed on a T-shirt for the few people who keep saying "wow you're huge"

Got my grandads funeral on Monday, GTT on Tuesday (blergh), afternoon tea with friends on Wednesday, Spa Day for a friends hen celebration on Saturday and my 4D scan on Sunday so a busy week ahead!!


----------



## tymeg

Tooth Fairy, Yeah I know how you feel about being tired, at night I can barely fall asleep coz baby moves so much, And in the morning I cant keep my eyes open... Today especially feel like I am just going to nod off.

I am going to the Tamia concert tonight, so want to try and get some sleep after work 1st. BUT Im going to buy the pram and car set today, so Im super excited about that,

Sunflower, you sure have a busy week ahead, and strongs for your grandad funeral...


----------



## pooch

Deleted


----------



## JackJack82

Morning ladies.

Well packing hospital bag and babies bag, putting car seat in and getting prepared. 

Been in Labor and Delivery off and on for 2 days. Dilated at a 
1 and starting to thin out. They have stopped contractions thank goodness. Want me to hold off at least till 34 weeks. Appointment Monday to discuss shots to ramp up Lungs. He is still measuring big so that could be a plus if he comes early. 

Hope everyone is well and had a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Linnypops

JackJack - I hope your little babe stays put for a few weeks more! It's good that they managed to stop contractions, and shots would help baby's lungs....you're obviously in good hands. Good luck! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, hope he behaves and stays put til term, JackJack!


Been cleaning today...now in the middle of a breastfeeding argument. Ugh! And nursing a cold.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Had some free time, so threw these little headbands together. Thought I'd share :D
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BabyDoll0077

JackJack, hopefully he stays put for a few more weeks and the shots sound like a good idea.:flower:

AFM, I had my 3D/4D scan yesterday and got 174 photos and a 25 min DVD of him. It was such an amazing experience and definitely worth the money. He looks quite a lot like his mummy.:cloud9:
I brought his drawers yesterday also so I will be starting the day off by putting the two together and rearranging the nursery.
 



Attached Files:







april26056.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









april26091.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hello ladies, hope you are well!
Had a quick skim through to catch up. Everyones scan pics look fantastic! !

Just popping in to say we had our 4d/3d scan today. Bubs is perfect, and looks so similar to my other childrens 3d/4d scan pics pretty much identical to my DD. Bubs was a little camera shy to begin with but towards the end we got some nice pics and dvd of bubs yawning, blowing kisses and sucking on fingers/thumb etc. The scanner flicked over to normal viewing and showed us bubs hair aswell. She commented there's alot so that explains the heartburn ive had!!

During my scan the tech needed a break (shes also pregnant) and as she was getting of her chair she tripped and fell to the ground!! I couldnt get to her quick enough because I was laying down. Luckily she was ok and she scanned herself while I was waiting for our dvd and her bubs was ok. Scary thing falling when pregnant. Especially in 3rd tri!! 

But other than that the scan was amazing, I love them and I think it makes it more real for my partner. I just cant wait to meet my little bundle amd have cuddles!!

My son (3.5) is very excited and keeps asking "is the baby coming out today?" Hes so cute and comes out with the sweetest things. I told him bubs was making me sore and tired and he said "you can put the baby in my belly and you can have a sleep. Ill make it grow big and strong like me!" And today he asked if there are lights in my belly, I said no why? And he replied "so the baby can see in your belly" it just makes my heart melt. 

Anyway ive rambled on so ill post some pics from today and be off...
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2014-04-27 19_04_13.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









Collage 2014-04-27 19_04_59.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10









Collage 2014-04-27 19_07_13.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









Collage 2014-04-27 19_11_33.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great pics!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww those are some amazing clear pictures!!


----------



## charlie00134

All of your 3d scans look amazing, mine is a week on Friday but may be a bit pants as I'll be 32 weeks by then.
I'm starting to get really uncomfortable and I think part of it is because my bump is small but baby is big so I'm getting pressure on my ribs and organs. Less than 10 weeks left to DD though.


----------



## charlie00134

All of your 3d scans look amazing, mine is a week on Friday but may be a bit pants as I'll be 32 weeks by then.
I'm starting to get really uncomfortable and I think part of it is because my bump is small but baby is big so I'm getting pressure on my ribs and organs. Less than 10 weeks left to DD though.


----------



## krissie328

Lovely scan pictures ladies!


----------



## Frustrated1

Fantastic scan pictures ladies! Part of me wishes that I was having one done, but I get really nervous every time I have a scan so think it best to avoid it this time round. 

JackJack, I hope they manage to delay your little ones arrival for a few more weeks. It's scary enough thinking you only have eight or so weeks left, let alone any less. We've got 10.5 weeks left to go and that seems like no time at all. 

We had our growth scan today and JB is measuring bang on target for everything apart from leg length. There is no escaping the fact that he has his daddy's short legs! So much for me being under the 10th percentile on my growth chart. I can only assume the discrepancy was because I'm fairly tall at 5ft9 and was quite slim before getting pregnant (even though I've nearly put on 2.5 stone already!). JB is now head down, which explains why the shape of my bump changed two days ago and I have been really sore along the bottom part of my bump. 

We still have not made a decision regarding the nursery furniture! I'm also waiting for some material samples for crib bedding to arrive from the US before finalising my paint colours for the walls, so it's all going to be a bit last minute. We did manage to pick up a nice moses basket today though, which was nearly half price and the last one in stock so a complete bargain.

We have our baby moon / early celebration for OH's 50th birthday coming up at the end of next week, so that's all very exciting too! There will not be long left to go by the time we get back from that. Time seems to be passing too quickly now!


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Glad you are all well.

Jack Jack, i really hope they can let baby stay in there and bake a little longer.

10 weeks to go me for me, OMG!! I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have gotten all the nursery things, waiting for it to be delivered now, and also got the Joei Lite Trax Pram/Stroller and car seat.

Im super excited...

And hubby and I did the Baby dance, for the 1st time since 16 weeks....!!!


----------



## Tulip

Awww all those 4d pics are fab! I'm not having one this time as he's been scanned 7 times already with a growth scan to come at 34w and am nervous of frying his wee brain!

Crusty nips have today moved on to Actual Colostrum so I'm going to get my lovely soft pretty washable pads ready. It makes me really hopeful that we can succeed with breastfeeding this time.


----------



## krissie328

I finally had my baby shower on Saturday! :happydance: I got a lot of stuff, I am still so tired it is just stacked in the nursery. Hopefully I will get a burst of energy to sort/wash/put away. 

I have been having so much more cramping lately. On Friday I was having consistent painful cramps. I am also pretty sure I am having braxton hicks. I am getting odd tightening that aren't painful. 

The doctor thinks I will have be having this baby in the next 6-8 weeks. I cannot believe how soon that is! 

I also did some maternity photos with the hubby. They are at 30 weeks. I have attached my favorite.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2118-resize.jpg
File size: 203 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pooch

All of those wonderful 3d pics!!!! I am so back and forth on it! I would love to see lo and possibly get a measurement.


----------



## tymeg

Ah krissie pics are beautiful. 
Tulip I still have the crusty nipples. And whenever I take my bra off it runs.....
what color is colistrum?
now I have a clear liquid coming out which is sticky.....


----------



## Frustrated1

Does it seem a bit oily to the touch Tymeg? I've had that once so far.


----------



## JackJack82

Had OB appointment today and she checked me again. Still dilated at 1 and starting to soften. She asked if I had signs of preterm labor with any of the other pregnancies. 1st baby came on due date and second at 37 1/2. She said she is not ready to hospitalize me YET but put me on bed rest and meds to slow down contractions and wants to see me again in a week. She started to say "we have to keep him in for at least another 4 weeks" then stopped herself. I'm sure it was to not freak me out. I'm doing everything I can to keep this LO in as LONG as possible.


----------



## tymeg

Oh no jack jack I pray he stays in there longer.
frustrated sometimes its oily. 
But my nipples are so much more moisturized.


----------



## Snow Owl

Heeeeey!! I'm July 10th and team PINK!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Snow Owl! I'll add you to the front page!

I'm Brandi, expecting baby #4 July 20th.


----------



## rray0560

Hi I'm Rachel due July 27th with my second little girl!!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome to the new gals! 

Keeping you in my thoughts JackJack and hoping bubs stays put for awhile longer.


----------



## moltal213

3 questions .. Lol just want everyones opinion please :) 

- why again is 37 weeks pregnant considered full term (I looked it up n it sed that u not full term until 39 weeks cos the brain n the immune system r still developin)
-is it true that u have to have an epidural n have no other choice if u n baby r in distress(my gynae sed this cos I didn't want an epidural) 
- how often does/should ur midwife keep in touch with u(mine hasn't contacted me in 6 weeks) lol .. 

Thanks sorry for taking over I hope everyone doesn't mind .. 

Can't believe I'm 70kgs lol .. N baby shelly is 1.15kgs .. :wohoo: not long now according to my gynae she's coming at 36 weeks .. I hope she's wrong !!


----------



## tymeg

welcome tot he new ladies,

Moltal, Its your choice if you want to have an epidural or go natural.

The only time they can force anything on you is if baby is in danger.

Im not sure about the midwife, as i do not have one, If I am going regularly to my gynae every month for my check up, I dont see the need to have a midwife as well.

If you have a birthing plan, then speak to your midwife, and tell her she needs to help you to make sure you follow your birth plan, some gynaes dont care, they just want to get the baby out, and they want to make their money and that is it.

My situation is very different, my gynae, diagnosed me, and has been helping me from day 1.... And always kept in contact with me, even when I went to the fertility specialist.....

I think My little madam, has turned, has I had a lot of pain yesterday afternoon,and then my tummy just looked very funny, and then I could feel the pressure in my lady parts all night long, it made sleeping very awkward and i tossed and turned, and was up all night long.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

moltal, 27 weeks used to be considered full term but the college recently updated what is considered term back in October. 37w0d-38w6d is now considered early term, 39w0d-40w6d is now considered full term, and 41w0d-42w6d is considered late term.

No, it's not true that you MUST get an epidural. The choice is have drugs is exactly that, a choice. No one can force that on you. If they say your baby is in distress, you also have the right to ask for a second opinion. If the baby is truly in distress, you can ask them to help you reposition yourself on the bed in an attempt to get the baby into a different position. If the baby is truly in distress, then they may need to do a c-section to get her out quickly, in which case, they'll give an epidural or a spinal, but if you're labouring naturally, no one has the right to force an epidural on you.

The midwives don't need to keep in touch with you. They see you every 4 weeks until 28 weeks, and then it becomes every two weeks until 37 weeks when they see you, and then they are on call if there are any emergencies. I haven't seen or spoken to my midwives since my last appointment. Next is this morning.


----------



## Frustrated1

I've just noticed your revised name for your little boy Brandi. I really like it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Frustrated! Baby Gabe just sounds right to me, and I had to keep Kesler in there.

Had my midwife appointment. Gabe has turned himself back to breech so those rib tickles are fingers now, lol.

My weight gain has slown down and I only gained 3lbs in the last 3 weeks for a total of 22lbs so far.

His heartbeat is strong at 145.

Turns out, they rent birthing pools for $55. The next cheapest had been a private place for $135 so I'll definitely be going for my home water birth.

And apparently I have REALLY popped. 3 weeks ago, I measured right on for dates. 

Today, at 28w3d, I'm measuring at 31 weeks
 



Attached Files:







1380466_304623599693693_2589734035715110060_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pooch

My parents gave me a gift certificate for a pregnancy massage and I had it today...ahhhhh...Can i get a massage once a week for the rest of this pregnancy please? Haha. I don't know if it's because I'm relaxed or because I've peed 6 times since I got home but my stomach doesn't feel as tight anymore...lately it's rock hard all day from the time I eat breakfast on. I actually felt hungry for lunch and figured as soon as I was done eating I'd be uncomfortable but I'm still OK. And still hungry. But I'm going to wait a bit before having a snack.
We opened our pool yesterday-I can't wait for it to be warm enough to swim in! They sell pool floats with a hole in the middle for the baby belly...I may need to invest in one of those.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, it's MAY!!!! We only have two more months to get through and then it's our turn!!!

And I've noticed there's a January Jelly Beans 2015 thread already. Holy crap! Where did the last 7 months go? It seems like we were just peeing on sticks yesterday.


----------



## Frustrated1

Tell me about it! I need more time to prepare and get ready. I still haven't made a final choice on nursery furniture and decor so the chances of me getting it finished before the baby arrives are slim to none. 

Alas the weather here is far too cold to even think about opening our pool up for the summer. It's a cool 11 degrees celsius today :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's 7C here and raining. It's been raining since Monday and not going to stop until next Saturday. BLAH!

But they're calling for an extremely hot and dry summer, so I guess we're making up for the crappy winter we just had, lol.

I've only got to get the crib, one more gate, and I'm debating on a baby monitor still. Other than that, just got to paint and I'm all set for Gabe.


----------



## krissie328

I woke up this morning and told the hubby we are having a baby NEXT month!!! Holy crap! I am so trying not to freak out. lol

We have so much left to do but I am waiting to worry until I get my finals done next week. Then I plan to get everything sorted and really start cleaning. I am definitely starting to nest as everything is bothering me. 

We are having lovely weather. It is about 80 degrees with a light breeze. It makes me want to sit in the yard and read.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies - i can't believe it either! on the one hand birth is just round the corner and coming up fast, on the other I feel like we've all been pregnant for years :haha: I am really starting to feel the 'aches and pains' of pregnancy now. Exhaustion is kicking back in, and the dreaded acid reflux is back with a vengance. Hey ho, not for much longer! 

This gave me a chuckle today
https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2012/1/17/porn-for-pregnant-ladies.html


----------



## tymeg

Cant believe its just 11 weeks away. Omg.....
when do you pack your hospital bag.
my sis says it should be done by now.
hubby says wait till after baby shower.
Im freaking out a bit and only 8 weeks left of work....


----------



## Sun_Flower

My last day at work is 6 weeks tomorrow, but I've got a week off between now and then too so it's more like 5 weeks, holy crap!! 

I spotted the January Jellybeans thread too, seems so mad there are 2015 babies cooking already, where has the time gone?

I have so much to do, and I'm stuck between doing it to early and then being bored out of my brain right at the end, and running out of time to do it all... Really need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## Tulip

11 weeks to goooo! 9 weeks of work though, sadly. Think I'll pack at about 34-35w and do all the washing then too.

DS1 came out with the pox yesterday which is shocking timing as we fly in a week so I need him to scab quickly. Thankfully now I'm out of week 28 the risk to baby is minimal.


----------



## charlie00134

I only have until the 28th at work and have a week off before then, ahhh. Think I'm going to pack my hospital bag next week then probably end up repacking it after my baby shower at the end of May lol.
Part of me wants to do a gender announcement this weekend but the other part of me is terrified for some reason. My brain can't make up its mind!


----------



## Frustrated1

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag!! Am hoping not to need one as we'd really like a home birth, not least because they appear to keep woman in hospital here for 2-3 days even when there are no complications, which seems a bit old fashioned to me and is the last thing I want. What are you meant to include within it? :blush:


----------



## tymeg

Well the hospital I am giving birth in gave me a hole list of things, from babies toiletries, to outfits, blankets, to money, to ID's etc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wait, wait...Money? The hospital gives MONEY?! Hell, we have to stash those receiving blankets in our suitcases to get anything out of the hospital here, lmao.

I'm planning a home water birth, so haven't packed one. I do have a diaper bag with a few outfits, diapers, wipes, creams, pads, etc though, so at least if there are complications, I can just grab it and go.


----------



## tymeg

Lol brandi. Nope they dont give us money.
we have to include that in our list of things to take with.

The hospital however does give you a nappy bag with a few items.
a frame with babies hand and foot prints 
and they give you a spa day in hospital for all moms that has given birth.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lmao, I totally read that wrong, I see, lol. Our hospital gives you nothing. You have to sneak it out. But they really try to push formula on the breastfeeding moms, and they'll even attempt to entice you with free formula cases. Each one they give out becomes a monetary donation towards the obsetetrics department at the hospital.

With my first, my daughter wasn't latching properly so rather than try to help me get her to latch, as I was refusing formula, they went behind my back to her dad and told him I was starving her (at a day old) and that she NEEDED formula. By the time we left the next day, she had only lost 6oz of her birth weight. She never latched after that. I ended up pumping and supplementing for 3 months, then forgot my pump when I went out of the country one night and just swapped her over to formula full time. They were more focused on pushing the formula than checking my 4th degree tear that within hours of discharge, I was back in emerge with 4 infections.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - That's terrible! Fortunately it's very much BF-focused in the hospitals here . There are free BF workshops and you're taught how to do it and given support at home in the weeks following. Thank god


----------



## julybaby14

Tulip said:


> 11 weeks to goooo! 9 weeks of work though, sadly. Think I'll pack at about 34-35w and do all the washing then too.
> 
> DS1 came out with the pox yesterday which is shocking timing as we fly in a week so I need him to scab quickly. Thankfully now I'm out of week 28 the risk to baby is minimal.

There is no risk to the baby as long as you have either gotten the chicken pox or have gotten the vaccine. I saw a patient the other day with measles (yes, the previously irradicated virus!) and got nervous for a few minutes. I knew theoretically since I have had the mmr vaccine it protects me and my baby, but I still had a freak out moment and had to research. I even asked a couple of my coworkers about this to make triple sure and they all agree that as long as mom is vaccinated or has had the virus the baby is not at risk! 

Hope this puts your mind at ease.


----------



## Linnypops

Is everyone else being offered/having the whooping cough vaccine?


----------



## krissie328

Linnypops said:


> Is everyone else being offered/having the whooping cough vaccine?

I got the whooping cough vaccine about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got the whooping cough vaccine booked for next week :) x


----------



## julybaby14

Linnypops said:


> Is everyone else being offered/having the whooping cough vaccine?

In the US the recommendation for the whooping cough vaccine (Tdap-tetanus, diphtheria and pertussis) is to get it between 27-36 weeks during every pregnancy. I had to get mine at 26 weeks because I cut my finger open and needed stitches. Whoops!


----------



## pooch

i had the shot with my first two years ago.
i washed all of my NB and 0-3 month sized clothes yesterday and put them away in the baby's dresser...again I'm so glad I'm having another girl because i have SO MUCH stuff from my first and it all looks brand new. Everything is so tiny! My daughter wanted to try it all on and when i said it was too small she wanted to put them on her baby dolls instead. Hopefully she'll have as much fun dressing the baby as she does her dolls!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've never been offered it in any of my pregnancies. This is honestly the first time ever I've heard of it being offered at all. But I did have one in 2010 before I started school (working with special needs) so I assume I'm protected anyway.


----------



## Tulip

julybaby14 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 11 weeks to goooo! 9 weeks of work though, sadly. Think I'll pack at about 34-35w and do all the washing then too.
> 
> DS1 came out with the pox yesterday which is shocking timing as we fly in a week so I need him to scab quickly. Thankfully now I'm out of week 28 the risk to baby is minimal.
> 
> There is no risk to the baby as long as you have either gotten the chicken pox or have gotten the vaccine. I saw a patient the other day with measles (yes, the previously irradicated virus!) and got nervous for a few minutes. I knew theoretically since I have had the mmr vaccine it protects me and my baby, but I still had a freak out moment and had to research. I even asked a couple of my coworkers about this to make triple sure and they all agree that as long as mom is vaccinated or has had the virus the baby is not at risk!
> 
> Hope this puts your mind at ease.Click to expand...

Thanks Linny but not really as my mum is unsure whether I had the virus as a child :-/ Which is why I'm currently sat in a&e while they argue with Maternity over who should take my blood to check for varicella immunity. GP sent me as the surgery is closed and obv I've been exposed for a couple of days before DS's spots showed so need to know asap.

A&E say they shouldn't take it, it's maternity's responsibility as they'll have to do any follow up

Maternity quite understandably don't want me in their building possibly infecting all the other immuno-compromised pregnant ladies.

This wouldn't normally be so rage-inducing except I gave blood for this exact testing 6 weeks ago (DS bestie came out in the spots 2 days after we spent the day together) and the sample somehow never made it to the lab.

RAGING. :grr:


----------



## julybaby14

Oh no Tulip! That sounds very frustrating. Hopefully you had it as a kid and you are immune. 

If not, at least you are in the 3rd trimester. Much safer than the 1st. Even in the 1st and 2nd tri the rate of problems with the baby is only 0.4 - 2% IF you even contract the virus. 

It would just be nice if you knew from your test 6 weeks ago!


----------



## Tulip

4 hours in a&e. OMG. Yes, so frustrating because I know chances of not being immune are so low. Ah well, home now. Inhaled a big mac and off to bed.


----------



## Frustrated1

Fingers' crossed that all is ok Tulip.

I'm not having the whooping cough vaccine as they haven't had any outbreaks of whopping cough in Jersey. I spoke with the doctor about it and she said it would only protect the baby for the eight week period until the baby has it's first vaccine in any event. I'd rather just stay out of mainland UK during that period (where there have been outbreaks) than have the vaccination. I imagine I would take a different course of action if I were in the UK. After all of the various genetic issues we have had I simply don't want to introduce anything else into my body at this point in time.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Tulip it sucks you had to go to a&e, when I was exposed (my mum couldn't remember if I'd had it either) they just tested the bloods I had taken at booking. Hooray for being immune though xx


----------



## Tulip

I have to call for the results early next week because if not immune I'll need IG treatment before next weekend.

I honestly don't understand why they don't test for varicella immunity at booking if you have a young child at home who is likely to contract it during the pregnancy. 

Frustrated, that makes absolute sense and is a big bonus of living on an island! Had my jab on Tuesday and only last night was i able to lie on my right arm again!


----------



## charlie00134

The whooping cough jab hurt like mad but spending so much time on public transport it was well worth it for peace of mind.
I've woken up today with awful pelvic pain :( any advice


----------



## tymeg

My gynae said that we dont do the whooping cough injection here.
I also have pelvic pain since yesterday, getting in and out of the car is a real mission later.
I much prefer just being at home.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Are you using a support pillow Charlie? I use 3 pillows in one pillowcase on between my knees and everything since my pelvis hasn't been aching or anything! Due my whooping cough injection next week


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had been sleeping with a pillow between my legs but now I'm getting dizzy and short of breath if I sleep on either of my sides. I've been moving the pillow up and resting my belly on there and the relief of pressure seems to ease those symptoms. Pain in the ass, though, because it means every time I want to turn over, I have to adjust the pillow. I can't just roll over anymore. And the NO SLEEP BEGINS!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

I find I get pelvic pain when he shifts to a head down position. At the moment he's turned back up sideways which has relieved the pressure on my pelvis. Not long before he's head down permanently I guess though!

We went to the annual Jersey boat show today. OH has wanted to do a course to learn how to sail for ages and we managed to get booked on to one. Only problem is that it involves spending three nights on board a small sailing boat about 4.5 weeks before I'm due. Am I mad to have agreed to go on this course?!

Another unexpected surprise today is that our pushchair company delivered a pushchair that they told me was permanently out of stock. The reason it was a surprise is that I'd cancelled my order for this particular one and they sent me one in a different colour last week. I now have two for the price of one, or could have. Now there's a moral dilemma for the weekend. Who would tell the manufacturer and who would wait to see if the manufacturer contacted them?! I am tempted to do the latter if I'm honest (or should I say not honest!)


----------



## tymeg

Honestly I would wait till they contacted me. 
Its not your mistake its theirs. Lol
just my opinion......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wait til they contact you.

I kinda did the same thing recently, but not with something like a stroller. I went to a baby sale and they charged me twice for the same onesie ($7), but forgot to charge me for the $22 pair of overalls.

I didn't bother going back. Their mistake, and I don't mind the extra discount on an expensive pair of baby pants that he'll wear for only 3 months.


----------



## Frustrated1

Am glad I'm not the only one who would be tempted. OH initially thought I should contact them, but know he's seen how nice it is he has suggested that if they do contact me I should ask them what price they are willing to sell it for given they will have to pay to have it collected and shipped back to Spain and that I have unwrapped it so presumably they can't sell it now.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I'd totally wait for them to contact me! As long as you haven't been CHARGED for two? Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

I hope not! I do need to log onto my online banking at some point this weekend to check though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quiet in here this weekend...


----------



## tymeg

Helllo ms brandi
how you and baby doing?
I have been in bed all day. Not feeling to good. Getting dizzy spells and seeing stars. Argh
otherwise the weather has started to cool down and we had some lovely rain today.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, I hope you feel better! Take care of yourself and bubs!

I've been attempting to do a house purge this weekend, as it's my first kidless weekend in over a month. It's not gone well. Of 7 rooms I had on my list, in two days, I've gotten through two and a half, lol. But I got my bedroom moved around so that my bed is now on my half, and all of Gabe's things are on his half. Just have to set up the crib and paint his side and we're good to go.

Other than that, it's my baby girl's 3rd birthday today. She comes home from her dad's in 3 hours and then I'm taking her out for dinner.


----------



## Frustrated1

It is very quiet on the thread this weekend!

I've been trying to make a start on the nursery. Have ripped out two built in cupboards and stripped the old wallpaper behind them ahead of a plasterer coming tomorrow to plaster the wall to which they were attached. Am still umming and ahhing over paint colours for the walls. I want to go for an aqua and grey/silver theme to which I can add some blue this time for JB and pink next time should we have a girl. Have been through loads of shades of aqua, but none seem quite right. Am also struggling to find any nice black out curtains or a wall sticker. I've got it in my head that I'd like a white tree for the wall sticker, but can't find anything suitable and am worried I might make the room look tacky. Still, I think I'm nearly ready to commit to a cot and chest of drawers so will (probably) order that tomorrow. 

OH is off to Edinburgh for work tomorrow for three nights so I will tag along and see if I can find anything a bit different in the shops there for the nursery. Also need to get a pregnancy bikini or swimsuit asap as we're off on our baby moon / early celebration for OH's 50th next Saturday and I've nought to wear by the pool!


----------



## tymeg

Hello ladies :flower:

Here is my bump pic... :happydance:

yeah it was quiet in here the weekend, 

Brandi Happy Bday to your little girl, hope you guys had a good time.

Frustrated, I really cant help in the swim suit line, I dont know when last I wore one, :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Cape Town-20140503-00998.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5









Cape Town-20140503-00999.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frustrated1

I think I'm just going to get a normal bikini with big bottoms from Bravissimo and expose my tummy to the world! I'm not that big yet, so I'm sure I won't look too gross! 

Have spent another 4 hours online looking at nursery furniture and am still no closer to making a choice. If it's the right size and shape, it's the wrong colour, if it's the right colour it doesn't have a suitable chest of drawers to go with it Argh! Am getting really sick and tired of looking and not finding anything I like! If I could find a large wooden chest of drawers that I could paint to match a cot bed then I'd probably just do that. All of the matching chest of drawers in the ranges I like seem absolutely tiny.


----------



## tymeg

This is what I went with, 
The day bed, which is currently dark wood, my hubby will be making it white.

The rocking chair and foot rest is also white.

The book case behind the chest of draws, will have white baskets in there, and I am getting covers to put inside it.

The room is white, pink and grey, 

I have a pink decal for the wall, 

I got the winnie the pooh cot mobile. Which added just a pop of other colors.

And the bedding and curtains are all going to be pink and grey and white.

And the rug is grey.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140430_201022.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1









20140430_201036.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









Solid-Wood-Compactum1-300x225.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1









photo.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, I hope you're all doing well. I had a massive shock just over a week ago. My waters broke! I'm on bedrest now in hospital and this has been my first chance to get online. I'm not going to go into all the details, but if you're interested I've explained everything in my pregnancy journal which is linked in my signature. If anyone else has had preemies I'd love to hear from you. Fortunately Bean is still baking but I will need to be induced by 34/35 weeks - earlier if I get an infection. So this will be a May/June baby! 
Now I have wifi I'll be keeping up with you all but I'm using a v old phone so it would take days to catch up on all the posts I've missed!
Happy to be back though, really value this community of positive supportive Mummys :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG callypygous! Glad Bean is still hanging in there for you and I hope you can avoid any infections. Hope you can keep on baking as long as possible. You can stick around here though. You're still a Jelly Bean


----------



## tymeg

Oh Cally, I am so sorry to hear this!!

I will say a little pray for you, and little bean, and that he/she will bake a little longer, and arrive safely at the birth weight you want.

I cant imagine, going through what you going through....


----------



## pooch

Cally, I'm so sorry to hear the news but it sounds like everything is being done to keep your baby safe and healthy!


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry Cally, sounds like bean is hanging on in there and not ready to meet the world just yet, so fingers crossed for you. My friend had pprom with triplets and gave birth to them at 30 weeks, they''re now gorgeous 5 month olds xx


----------



## pooch

So here's a situation that is odd but would love feedback.
A new birthing center opened here in Buffalo-they say it's the only other one outside of NYC. Other than this place you would either give birth in a hospital or at home. I didn't like the whole hospital thing and would love to avoid it if possible, so when I saw this place open up I was so excited! I did some research, talked with them over the phone and have an appointment on Wednesday to meet with the OBGYN to get answers to our questions (mostly what happens if something goes wrong). She's in-network and my insurance plan says it covers birthing centers 100% like they do with hospital births. You can have as many people there as you want (I really want my daughter to be there-I think I would cope better with birth if she's there and involved, somewhat) and you only stay 3-4 hours after birth then go home. No medical intervention, you can give birth in the birthing pool, etc. Opposite of the hospitals here.
So the issue is this place is in the same office and is run by the same doctor who runs an abortion clinic. Separate space, obv, because this place has a bedroom, bathroom with birthing tub, etc. but it's been on the news and in magazines promoting the fact that they do both. My husband is pro-life, I'm pro-choice and while I'm not looking for a discussion on which is right I don't think DH is going to be able to get past that fact. He says he doesn't want to promote it. He's willing to go and meet with the doctor but i'm losing hope really quickly that he'll agree to letting me switch doctors. And while I wish I could just do it without his blessing I don't want to cause WW3. I'm obv not going there for anything but OBGYN care and to give birth in the birthing center.
If anyone is uncomfortable with me discussing this I will delete my post. I just don't know how to convince him to see past their other services to allow me to have a more pleasant birthing experience than my first.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Callypygous,

Glad the little peanut is staying put! Sounds like they are doing what it takes to keep your little one safe.:hugs:


----------



## callypygous

Thanks for the encouraging words. It has been such a shock. I keep on wishing I'll wake up from this, but you just have to soldier on and keep positive. I'll keep you all up to date :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh my God, Callypygous I'm shocked to read your post! You must have been really freaked out when it happened. Here's hoping that you can hang on for a few more weeks. You must be bored stupid in hospital though. 

Tymeg - cute nursery items. I really must get my arse in gear and order something. 

Pooch - I don't think there is anything wrong with your post. Whilst we are all desperately trying to have and hang on to our babies you never know the circumstances that other woman face. There but for the grace of god go I and all that. I hope you husband will support you if you think it's the best place to have the baby. You're the one that is about to give birth and you should be allowed to do that wherever you feel most comfortable. What's best for you will no doubt also be best for the baby. Good luck.


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - Good luck love! Hope your little babe gets to hang on longer but it's so great they're looking after you. Babies do brilliantly after 30 weeks as preemies from what i've heard as their lungs/eyes/everything really are so much more mature than before then. But the fact they reckon you can go till 35 weeks is great. Good luck! x


Pooch - It's a tough call, i'm personally pro-choice so like you would be fine with using the same facilities - but I suspect anyone who's pro-life would have some problems with a clinic like that. Perhaps if you could find out whether the two clinics are distinct financial entities it might help? That way at least your husband would know that nothing you pay towards the birth has anything to do with the other clinic. I think it's a good sign that he's willing to meet the doctor....that shows at least some desire to compromise. Good luck! x


----------



## pooch

Linny-GREAT point. I will do my research or ask the doctor when we meet with her.


----------



## JackJack82

Oh cally Hun I'll be praying for you and your little one.
I have done tons of research on babies born between 30-37 weeks due to going thru this myself. Everyday we keep our little ones in baking is 2 less days in the NICU. The steroids they can give now are so advanced on vamping up our little ones lungs too. I have read amazing stories of babies born at 35weeks and never needing to go to the NICU or being there for only a few days. Keep your head up and try and stay calm. Sounds like your in great hands.

AFM I was back in L&D Sunday due to spotting. I am now dialated to a 2. Thinning and effaced. They didn't say exactly how much and that my doctor would discuss with me tomorrow :nope: and I'm leaking fluid slowly. Put on more meds and strict bed rest. Baby has been head down since 27weeks and he is making his descend which I can feel daily :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

A lot of action going on in here lately!

Cally- I am glad you are keeping bubs right now and I will pray for you guys to stay awhile longer. 

Pooch- I do home DH can come around if the birthing center is truly what you want/need for your delivery. 

JackJack- I am glad bubs is still sticking around and will stay a little longer. 

Afm- Not much going on here. I am nesting and all I am doing is cleaning and sorting baby stuff. I am desperate to get the nursery figured out and the rest of our stuff purchased. I am thinking next weekend we will have to go shopping so I can work on it all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad the little man is still baking, JackJack!

Finally filed for divorce today. Been separated for 26 months. My ex and I went to the courthouse and filed jointly. We should be divorced within the next 6 months.


----------



## astraloree

Fingers crossed and good thoughts for keeping your babes put for a while longer, Cally and JackJack!! 

However, on that same note, my good friend just had her twins at 31 weeks and they are doing brilliantly!! I have no doubt it will be the same for you guys!!


----------



## Tulip

Cally, posted in your journal :hugs: thinking of both you and Jackjack. 

All quiet here too, though we went geocaching yesterday (DS1 has pox, so we're avoiding people) and it was a huge hill. My hips are not thanking me now, that was the most painful night ever!

Need to call docs today to see if my Varicella immunity results are in.


----------



## charlie00134

Cally and jackjack I hope your little ones keep baking but if they can't wait to meet you I hope they're happy and healthy despite being early.

Pooch - personally I think your husband should but your needs before beliefs but I've always been very pro-choice so it'd be difficult for me to know he feels. Also I believe in the UK all things are dealt with in general hospitals covered by national health so it would be unavoidable for most people. I don't know that for a fact though. As others have said, perhaps if your husband can see the place and know they're different entities he may be more supportive.

Afm - busy bank holiday weekend, laid up on the sofa on Saturday with abdominal pains, craft fair on Sunday and then gardening and housework yesterday. Work today then the rest of the week off, yey!


----------



## callypygous

Thanks everyone. Jackjack, how far along are you now? Are you on bedrest in hospital or at home? I'm sorry you're going through this. Sending you a virtual hug. I hope your Doc has some positive news for you today. 

Pooch, I agree it already sounds like your husband is willing to compromise otherwise he wouldn't go to the meeting. Let us know how it goes!

Brandy, I hope the divorce proceedings go fast and smooth for you.


----------



## tymeg

Ah Brandi, 

I can only imagine how you must be feeling, 

Here is to new beginnings, Big Hug....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Honestly, not so great about it. I know it's the best thing, but so not ready for it.


----------



## tymeg

Brandi, 

Only you know what is best for you and your kids, only you can make that decision.
My heart aches for what you going through, 

I have not personally gone through it, but my eldest brother has, and my mom and dad will soon be going through it after 47 years of marriage.

Everyone's situation is unique, and if you ever need someone to speak to, Im sure we are all here for you OK.... 

This forum as become such a release for me.... And really helps when you can put down in writing what you are feeling.... 

You just need to hold your head up high, and walk tall, and try and be strong for them babies.....

You never know what the future holds for you, and you will never know if you dont go out there and try it out and see what is out there for you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He can be an a-hole sometimes, but I still care deeply for him and yes, I still love him. I don't want to go back to him, but I'm not ready to let go of him either. It's really confusing. This is just the beginning of the end and feels like a death.

We're getting along, I think we will be able to stay friends (we're already FWBs) and do things together with the kids, so it's not like I'm losing him completely...just hard to let go of the marriage and my beliefs, I guess. I came from a divorced family and never wanted that for my kids. I wanted a marriage like my grandparents...52 years this year. I believe in marriage and took my vows seriously. I don't believe in divorce, but I know it's for the best. And the thought of him being with someone else kills me inside too, because right now, even though we've been apart for two years, we've never really "been apart" and he's still MY HUSBAND (legally speaking).

Otherwise, I need to leave News and Debates. People are just completely irrational and disgusting with their opinions. I've kept cool til now, but feel like if I don't get out now, I'm going to snap. People can have their opinions and choices on controversial topics, but I really don't tolerate someone saying another parent is abusive and wrong, or that a child and their body is less than perfect because of a choice the parent made in the child's best interest because it doesn't match YOUR opinion and choice.


----------



## tymeg

How does your hubby feel about this pregnancy though?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He wants nothing to do with the baby, and that's fine with me. I told him I don't want him to be this baby's dad and I'm okay raising him alone. I didn't want him involved and didn't get pregnant with the intention of having him come back and being the baby's dad. I got pregnant on my own because I wanted another baby, with or without a man. I have stage 3 endometriosis so I know my baby time is limited and I didn't want to wait to complete my family. I did artificial insemination with donor sperm, as I did with my youngest daughter. We were separated in 2010 when I got pregnant with her via AI with donor sperm. He was never supposed to be her dad either, but he wanted to be and has raised her as his. We got back together when I was 7 months pregnant with her. He's on her birth certificate as her dad, but biologically, her father is the same donor as with this baby.


----------



## tymeg

Oh WOW, so your 2 oldest is from hubby, and the 2 youngest from the donor.

That is amazing. I wish I had your courage, I dont think I would be able to do that on my own.

This just goes to show what a strong woman you are. 

So you might be feeling down at the moment, but I have every faith that you will get through this.

I guess what you feeling is completely natural, and there will be much more days like this, you just have to remember why you are going through this and why you are doing this, 

And I just skimmed through your last debate, and I too believe, its a mother and father's choice whether they want their sons circumcised, people should not judge in any way shape and form.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Brandi - I'm sorry you are going through such an emotional time at the moment :flower: hope things improve somewhat for you in time, no separation/divorce is easy whether it is wanted or not :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you for the support, ladies! I know in the end everything will be okay and I'll overcome it. Just gonna take time.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hugs brandi sounds like a horrible time for you! But hey your new baby boy arriving will sopn absorb all that negative stress


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi Brandi!

Sounds like you have a lot going, just take it easy. I know its hard but it'll all be OK in the end. Lots of hugs to you and baby.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hello ladies, I still need to catch up on everyones posts. Been in hospital the last few dayd. I had a massive bleed which in my notes its described as an anterior haemmorhage. Ive had transfusions and scans. Im so tired....

Bubs is measuring 2 weeks ahead. And has an estimated weight of 2.2kgs. I think thats roughly just under 5lbs. Bubs also has a biggish head. 

I hope everyone is doing well... not long till our bubs are here!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> Hello ladies, I still need to catch up on everyones posts. Been in hospital the last few dayd. I had a massive bleed which in my notes its described as an anterior haemmorhage. Ive had transfusions and scans. Im so tired....
> 
> Bubs is measuring 2 weeks ahead. And has an estimated weight of 2.2kgs. I think thats roughly just under 5lbs. Bubs also has a biggish head.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well... not long till our bubs are here!!

I hope you and bub are doing well now. Your comment about bubs having a biggish head made me smile because I joke that our princess will have a big head because DH has a biggish head.


----------



## krissie328

Mum- I hope you get to feeling better quickly. 

I had a very small amount of bright red blood today. I have an ob appointment tomorrow so I plan to bring it up pendimg I don't get anymore.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mum, I hope everything turns out okay.

That goes for all the Jelly Beans!!!


----------



## twinkletots

Saw midwife yesterday and bump is measuring off the scale so I have been referred for another scan and review by the consultant. Starting to panic.
Hope everyone else facing a scare is managing to stay calm and keep positive
X


----------



## JackJack82

Quick check in. Been in hospital since last night. Went to follow up appointment with OB yesterday morning. She ended up swabbing me due to lots of discharge (sorry TMI) then checked my cervix. Still a 1. Went home with lots of cramping. Laid around all day. At about 10 pm I had a sudden urge to hit the restroom, diarrhea (sorry TMI again) wiped and noticed lots of bright red blood. Cleaned up and flushed. Layed down called doc. 10 mins later felt had to pee stood up and blood came pouring. Headed to hospital. They checked me and I'm at a 2 and 50 % effacted. Still here now. Bleeding has slowed along with contractions. Only down side today is horrible diarrhea. On a liquid only diet :-(
Hopefully will know more tomorrow


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! Hope you're okay, JackJack and that little man hangs in there for a while and keeps baking!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear it seems like some of you are having a rough time and I hope everything turns out for the very best with you and your little ones. I'm sure all will work out absolutely fine :D

AFM I have my second growth scan today and my 4D scan tomorrow so a busy couple of days for Munchkin. Hoping I get to see the nice consultant today to ask about waterbirth, induction and Tour De France as I'm now down to 8 weeks and nobody has really talked to me about my labour options (other than in antenatal classes).


----------



## tymeg

Ah jackjack and twinkle, I really hope all is well, and that those babies are doing just fine.

Big hugs... keep us posted. Sending some positive vibes your way.

Brandi, how you feeling?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Big hugs to everyone going through scary times at the minute, hope all is alright with every mum and baby.

I remember with my first they didn't talk about a birth plan until 36 weeks, I always thought that was soooo late! But then I went two weeks over so it turned out it wasn't too late at all, lol.

I had my 4D scan on Sunday. Pictures aren't the best, but got some cute expressions, including a smile and baby sticking her tongue out!


----------



## tymeg

Ah sunflower, that is just so adorable...


----------



## callypygous

Aw Sunflower - those pics are adorable!
Jackjack and Mumltd, thinking of you both and sending positive vibes. I've now been on bedrest in hospital for two weeks, just three more weeks to go! All being well, they plan go induce on 34+5 (May 29th). Just praying I last that long. I definitely don't feel like labour is imminent. If I pick up an infection in the meantime they'll have no choice but to induce so being super careful!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Aww, what adorable pics Sunflower! 

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely pics Sunflower! The second one is especially cute.


----------



## pooch

is anyone else terribly uncomfortable yet? my belly is hard from the moment i wake up in the morning...i drink water all day long and get hungry but feel like there's no room for food. i don't know how i'm going to be able to make it another two months.


----------



## krissie328

I am uncomfortable. I have a hard time sleeping because my hips are killing me. I am also cramping a lot by the end of the day with swollen feet. 

And I think I am finally getting some consistent heart burn. I am always hungry and can never eat much. 

I have a max of 7 weeks left so I am just praying they are speedy.


----------



## julybaby14

krissie328 said:


> I am uncomfortable. I have a hard time sleeping because my hips are killing me. I am also cramping a lot by the end of the day with swollen feet.
> 
> And I think I am finally getting some consistent heart burn. I am always hungry and can never eat much.
> 
> I have a max of 7 weeks left so I am just praying they are speedy.

I have had some intermittent pain recently in my hips. Mine is actually relieved by laying down, so maybe mine is different. I have found that days when I stretch / exercise it feels a lot better. Maybe try gentle stretching or yoga? I found some good YouTube videos demonstrating ideas for stretching. Also, I use a pregnancy pillow which is my new best friend. I think it really helps with sleeping. 

Hope you feel better! I keep telling myself that we don't have much longer. All the aches and pains will be gone before we know it.


----------



## krissie328

julybaby14 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I am uncomfortable. I have a hard time sleeping because my hips are killing me. I am also cramping a lot by the end of the day with swollen feet.
> 
> And I think I am finally getting some consistent heart burn. I am always hungry and can never eat much.
> 
> I have a max of 7 weeks left so I am just praying they are speedy.
> 
> I have had some intermittent pain recently in my hips. Mine is actually relieved by laying down, so maybe mine is different. I have found that days when I stretch / exercise it feels a lot better. Maybe try gentle stretching or yoga? I found some good YouTube videos demonstrating ideas for stretching. Also, I use a pregnancy pillow which is my new best friend. I think it really helps with sleeping.
> 
> Hope you feel better! I keep telling myself that we don't have much longer. All the aches and pains will be gone before we know it.Click to expand...

Thanks, I am using a yoga ball and that has really been helping. I am going to try some yoga. I bought a pregnancy video awhile back so it is about time to break it out. :thumbup:


----------



## tymeg

Oh yes, 

Definitely tummy is hard from the time I wake to the time I go sleep,

I cant sleep anymore either, I am up most of the night, because I have hip and pelvic pain all night long, and what seems to be back pain at night.

I get up literally every 2 hours to go wee.

I am having a hard time putting on socks and shoes, or even lifting my legs to put my pants on.

And I cant sit for long periods of time, at my desk, because either my tummy starts to cramp because the desk is against it, or I have to spread my legs very wide, so my tummy can rest between my legs.....


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies!

I was wondering if any of you are experiencing heaviness in your lower belly along with frequent urination? Kinda scared :/


----------



## tymeg

Morning tooth. Yes i have that too. 
It literally feels like she will just put her hand or foot out while im peeing

woke up with the flu and tonsillitis. .... need to get to the dr later feel like crap being all blocked up.


----------



## tooth_fairy

tymeg said:


> Morning tooth. Yes i have that too.
> It literally feels like she will just put her hand or foot out while im peeing
> 
> woke up with the flu and tonsillitis. .... need to get to the dr later feel like crap being all blocked up.

Thank you for the reply, I hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Mother's Day, ladies!!!


----------



## pooch

Happy mothers day!!!


----------



## tymeg

Happy mothers day.... hope you all had an amazing day.
I am down with the flu and tonsillitis. 
Feeling so shitty but had a nice day with my inlaws.


----------



## julybaby14

tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you are experiencing heaviness in your lower belly along with frequent urination? Kinda scared :/

Maybe get checked for a urinary tract infection? It's probably just normal pregnancy stuff, but UTIs can definitely cause lower abdominal discomfort and frequent urination.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^Agree. UTIs also don't always cause a burning sensation when you urinate either.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks ladies, the frequent urination just lasted a few hours so idk what that was all about and the heaviness comes and goes. I'm actually out of state at the moment and won't be back until Tuesday so will get in touch with ob's office once I get back, hopefully it's not a UTI. 

Also what do Braxton hicks contractions feel like? Last night while laying on my side I felt my tummy get hard but only for about 5-10 seconds and nothing since then.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just feels like a random tightening. You'll feel your belly go from soft, to hard, back to soft, but it won't be painful or rythmic.

I'm debating on calling my midwife tomorrow or waiting until my appointment on Wednesday. It's so gross and embarrassing. I smell like onions...down there. It's so so gross. I shower at least once a day, sometimes twice because it comes back within a few hours. I'm not peeing more often, and my urine is dark too. No pain or anything. It's weird.

I went to the clinic yesterday and was negative for a UTI and she said the smell would be fishy, not oniony, if it was BV and that she can't swab me at the clinic. What do you ladies think? Been about a week that it's been going on now. Can it wait til Wednesday?


----------



## charlie00134

Brandi I've just had a weird smell too, not as frequent though. I hadn't really thought anything of it if I'm honest :/
I hope it's nothing. 

I hope those of you who had Mother's Day yesterday had a lovely day. I've just finished a holiday and I have to go back to working today :( Only 12 working days to go.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had random period like cramps for a few hours this morning, very odd. Was actually quite painful at one point. Took some paracetamol and slept it off a bit and they seem to have gone now. Baby is still as wriggly as ever so ill just keep an eye on it. Sucky way to start my birthday though. Lol xx


----------



## tymeg

Happy Birthday Sunflower, hope you have an amazing day


----------



## tooth_fairy

Happy Birthday Sunflower! Hope you have a great day. :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Happy birthday sunflower!!

I hope everyone is doing well.

I had a growth scan today. Baby was measuring 4 lbs 4 oz and the high risk doctor was happy with that. I am a little worried since that puts him around the 30th percentile and four weeks ago he was at the 63rd percentile. I am holding off worrying to much until after my next growth scan in two weeks. 

I am just grateful with the diabetes he isn't big, I am scared of having a large baby.


----------



## charlie00134

Happy Birthday Sunflower.

At my 32 week growth scan they estimate that she's 5lbs, although they did explain this was +/- 25% so that's a pretty big margin. She was estimated 3lbs at 29 weeks as well.


----------



## Linnypops

Tooth - Yep I have this a lot now - I think it's just when the baby's head is down there...she's head down now and i noticed this was the case after that.


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

Hope you are well.

jack Jack / Cally any updates on bubs?


----------



## callypygous

Aw, thanks for asking :)

I hope you had a nice Birthday in the end Sunflower and that the pains have gone away. 

As for me, I had a scan yesterday and they estimated that the baby weighs 1.8kg which seems to be in line with what my baby book says a baby should weigh at this stage. Docs have also said having reached 32 weeks is a big deal as there's potentially less complications at that stage in development, although the ultimate goal still remains 34+5. 

This morning I had a massive gush as I got out of bed but I can also feel the kicks to the back now rather than the front so I guess it was caused by baby changing position. It's left me rather terrified to get out of bed.

But all things considered baby looks healthy and Im over half way now to my induction date so feeling positive. Just hoping I can hold off infection/early labour til then. 

But I thank God for every extra day my baby has had the chance to develop in me and that I'm not one of the 95% of PPROM cases that deliver within two weeks.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Look forward to hearing your news JackJack. You've been in my thoughts x


----------



## tymeg

Oh Thank God, he will continue let baby stay and get strong in there....

I really hope you dont have to get induced and maybe can carry full term, is there any chance of that?


----------



## Timewaster

Belated happy birthday, sunflower! I understand how you must feel, callypygous. Anxious to meet our babies but at the same time not too soon. God willing, your baby will stay put for a few weeks longer. Will remember you and your baby in my prayers.

On another note, does anyone feel their nesting feeling kick in? Coz I just feel lazier by the day


----------



## krissie328

I am glad he is staying put Cally. I hope you get a couple more weeks!

I have been kinda nesting. I get bursts of energy where I need to do everything, then I am so sore and tired that I don't do anything for a day or two. :haha:


----------



## tymeg

Krissie I 2nd that..... lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone, I've had a lovely couple of days. The cramping turned out to be from dehydration, so im keeping more on top ofctjat from now on.

Glad to hear positive news from you Cally :) keeping everything crossed that you get to your induction date.

As for nesting... Pffft. I had really strong nesting instincts with my daughter and was cleaning everything in sight by 28 weeks... This time round I just can't be assed, lol. Feeling so lazy.

Does anyone else get a sore bump by the end of the day? Mine feels so tight at the top it starts to ache a little towards the end of the day, and only a nice bubble bath seems to make it feel better. God help our next water bill, lol xx


----------



## krissie328

I have noticed my bump being more sore through the day. As he has dropped down some the pressure is lower.


----------



## charlie00134

Glad little one is holding strong in there Cally :)

I tend to get more bump ache on a morning but I think that's due to my bladder more than anything really. 
I've just started getting more ache in my pelvic area, not sure if baby has dropped a little or something, there's certainly now change to my bump. 7 weeks 1 day until due date.


----------



## tymeg

Today, I have this dull ache on the top pf my tummy, it feels like a wind, but it has been there hole day long!! I actually feel nausea's now from it, I thought it was hunger, but clearly not, I thought a wind, but I have been burping all day.
What can it be?


----------



## callypygous

Thanks girls :)
No, there's no chance of me getting past 34+5 - that's the latest they will induce. Any later and the risk of infection outweighs the benefits of keeping him/her baking.

Glad you're all keeping well :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had my midwife appointment and Baby Boy has turned himself head down!!! YAY!


----------



## Timewaster

Congrats, Brandi! Its exciting to know baby is getting ready to come out.

My baby has been head down since 27 weeks so I am assuming that the baby will come before due date? Is there any correlation with baby being head down and labor starting early?

I relate with you ladies as well about the tummy pressure/ache. If I stand for more than an hour, I feel like my tummy is weighing me down and I have to sit.. I did not feel this way with my first two


----------



## BrandiCanucks

None whatsoever. My oldest was head down by 25 weeks and stayed in until 39w5d


----------



## Sun_Flower

I found out on Tuesday that this little one is now head down too. Definitely doesn't mean anything exciting though, my daughter was head down from 28 weeks and didn't come till 41+6, lol!!


----------



## JackJack82

Morning ladies. Glad to see everyone is doing well.

Cally so happy to hear baby is still baking. 

AFM Andrew is still baking as well. Really well I might add.
My last appointment was tuesday and OB checked me. 2.5 dilated and 60% effacted. Dont remember the station. Anyway she said he has dropped BIG time. All his movements are right above my belly botton. Thank Goodness no more rib kicks and can breath easier. 

She felt around on my stomach and was like "oh my its all baby." She could make out his back, butt, arm, and leg.
She immediately sent me for a sono.

Results. He is already 6 pounds, measuring 4 weeks ahead and is in the 97% percentile :saywhat:

He has always measured a week or 2 ahead but 4. I was told he is not chunky but very long. She was to see me again next tuesday to discuss options. Hmmm not sure how to take that.

Take care everyone


----------



## tymeg

jack Jack, that is awesome news!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Holy crap 6lb already!?!? That's great though, as at least he's a brilliant birth weight if things do have to happen early. So glad things are carrying on for you though xx


----------



## krissie328

So glad to hear he is doing well jackjack. I cannot believe how close we are go having our little ones. 

Afm- I have been getting braxton hicks whenever I walk so that is new and Christian shifted yesterday and it feels like he is pushed against the top of my bump, it is noe very hard and sticking out a good amount. 

But something I noticed last night when I lay on my side he moves to that side. I just noticed it, does that seem normal? Previously he favored a side and always felt like he stayed there instead of the shifting. He wasn't moving a ton either but has some this morning so I am not to worried.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I notice that depending on which side I lay on, I feel more kicks and prods, but I don't feel Gabe shift at all. He had his few days of manic movements where he turned himself. Otherwise, his back is still along my right side, his head is just down and needs to stay down.

K...nesting break over, lol.


----------



## Timewaster

Sun_Flower said:


> I found out on Tuesday that this little one is now head down too. Definitely doesn't mean anything exciting though, my daughter was head down from 28 weeks and didn't come till 41+6, lol!!

WHat?!? almost 42 weeks! Oh gosh! I got excited for no reason there :cry:


----------



## Timewaster

Wow, jackjack! 6lbs! That means its ok if you have your baby early then?


----------



## moltal213

BrandiCanucks said:


> None whatsoever. My oldest was head down by 25 weeks and stayed in until 39w5d

Thanks for this I was wondering the same thing .. Even tho my gynae insists that she's comin early becaus she's head down .. Thanks again


----------



## BrandiCanucks

With her, I was also 2cm dilated at 32 weeks, moltal, and was told she was coming early. Nope.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol yeah, she decided to come the day before I was due to be induced, lazy madam! To be fair at 41 weeks I was high, posterior and closed and they couldn't do a sweep, so I was kinda prepared for that xx


----------



## charlie00134

Glad to hear thing are going well jackjack and baby is growing well :)

Thank god it's Friday! Busy weekend for me. Making big sister, little sister tshirts, a rainbow baby babygrow, visiting my Dad and going to Magna. I'm going to need a weekend to recover from my weekend lol.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Might see you at Magna, Charlie.......... We have told the kids that if the weather holds we will take them, they love the big water park :thumbup:

Enjoy your weekend ladies :flower:


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! Happy Friday! Baby shower tomorrow! Cant wait! My entire family is coming in tonight to stay with me for the weekend. Very exciting! Was up far too early this morning. I always do this when company is coming though, get up super early in anticipation. I still have to work an entire day, but still have some cleaning to do. Then going to the zoo on Sunday morning with my brother and my nieces and SIL. 
Little man has been head down since 28 weeks. His movements are showing he is much more cramped in there! No room to wind up and kick. My boss said to me this morning "boy, you have dropped!" I have no idea. I just know i feel HUGE. 
I honestly don't see how i can get any bigger over the next 7 weeks. Hoping this little one comes a little bit early. Due date July 7th, planning last day of work for July 3rd ( we are off July 4th for independence day anyways). 
Warning TMI- 
DTD last night and it felt so different. Almost like i was a born again virgin! It had been about 2 weeks since the last time. I know everything is a bit swollen down there, but felt like it was STRETCHING. ouch. No cramping or bleeding though. Just weird.


----------



## tymeg

So exciting to have your family coming for the baby shower, 
Enjoy all the attention you will be getting. 

AFM - Mine has been moved to the 8th June now, so annoying, I cried all of last weekend, because my mom decided she will not be coming to my baby shower, because my dad's family was invited. A kick in the gut for me, as my mom has not been very supportive through this pregnancy what so ever.

I have my follow up appointment with my Gynae on the 26th, looking forward to that.

Munchkin kicks and punches, and makes my tummy look all funny, and really shows off for her daddy, whenever he is around.

The way I feel now, I dont want a baby shower, I just want the hole entire family to leave me the hell alone.


----------



## lmbhj

Tymeg, im so sorry you are having a tough time. Even though your mom hasn't been supportive, just remember there are lots of people around you who DO support you and want the best for you! <3 Hugs.


----------



## pooch

I feel like i haven't been on here in ages and it's only been a week! Haha. I've had the past three days off of work because my sitter had to go out of town, so it was a little taste of what maternity leave is going to be like (and I can't wait!). I told my boss I want to take the full 6 months my company allows (unpaid) and he was cool with it. I still haven't told my nanny yet and am not 100% sure of what I'm going to do with her but now I'm leaning towards letting her go altogether...I don't think she'll be able to handle a toddler and a 6 month old when I would need her full time again because of her personal life and never being able to rest between work days or over the weekend. She's gotten more and more burnt out as the months have passed. I feel bad because I like her but I think I need someone younger without as many family demands.
I have a friend's daughter's birthday party next weekend and one of her friends had her baby early at 29 weeks (I think her due date was July). The baby is doing so well that she's home already so I hope she's at the party-it will be a look at what our babies look like inside us now I'm thinking?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies!

Long weekend here and my d-bag neighbour decides to start hammering away at crap and working on his car at 5:30am and woke us all up. Then, my 3 year old, has this idea that she has to inform me every time she has to go to the bathroom, instead of just going, so rather than using the bathroom right next to her bedroom, which is equipt with a potty seat on the toilet, and a stepping stool in front of it, she decided that in her desperation, she had to come all the way downstairs to use THAT bathroom, also equipt with a stool and potty seat, but come up too the couch first, to tell me she had to go pee, holding her legs together, then peed all over my floor. She's been fully trained for over a year and knows how to use the bathroom on her own, as she does it at her baby sitter's, but for some reason, feels the need to have to tell me every time she has to go rather than going.

Great start to my weekend.


----------



## tymeg

hello Ladies, 

Oh dear Brandi, seems like you going to have your hands full this weekend.

Hope all is well with everyone.... 

AFM, It feels as though my vagina bone is coming loose for a lack of a better word, Im think this is the opening of the pubic bone???? 

its actually very uncomfortable..... I am super tired and hungry all the time now.... :-(


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies... I keep forgetting about this section of the forum!!

I cannot believe how close we all are to having our babies .. My c-section is only 8 and a half weeks away!!! Also we have decided against the name Fearne as i fell in total love with the name Brooke .. So she is going to be called Brooke Sophia <3 

x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thankfully, it's my kidless weekend. It's my ex's weekend with the kids, but he's only got my son, my girls are going to my mom's for a sleepover with their friends, and then going to their dad tomorrow until Monday. Just frustrating that she is fully capable of taking herself to the bathroom but chooses to risk peeing herself for the sake of telling me when she knows she does not need to tell me she has to go.

As for the looser pelvic bones, could be your body starting to prepare itself for labour.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How is everyone's weekend?

Finally hit single digit weeks left! Can't believe how close it's getting!


----------



## krissie328

I am doing okay. I noticed some crazy swelling in my legs and ankles in thr last couple days and resting isn't having muchf an impact. I have a doctors appt on Tuesday so hopefully I don't have any protein. 

In good news I was offered a full paid internship near my mom zo we know where we are moving and can start planning to do that once Christan gets here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on the scholarship, Krissie!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Krissie.

We've had a glorious sunny weekend here. Didn't end up going to Magna as an hours walking is beginning to really hurt I couldn't bear walking around all day, now I just have to try sell our tickets! :/
This weekend I've managed to burn one arm but I've throughly enjoyed the sun being out, it's been lovely.

Maybe tmi but yesterday I'm pretty confident I lost part of my plug. I had a no 2 and on wiping there was effectively what looked exactly like snot so it must be that. I haven't had anymore since or any cramping or anything, it was very odd though.


----------



## tymeg

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thankfully, it's my kidless weekend. It's my ex's weekend with the kids, but he's only got my son, my girls are going to my mom's for a sleepover with their friends, and then going to their dad tomorrow until Monday. Just frustrating that she is fully capable of taking herself to the bathroom but chooses to risk peeing herself for the sake of telling me when she knows she does not need to tell me she has to go.
> 
> As for the looser pelvic bones, could be your body starting to prepare itself for labour.

Oh dear I hope it is, because I really want to give normal birth and not have a C section.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Krissie,


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just noticed it's the 19th today. That means we should start seeing the February 2015 babies start popping up soon.


----------



## tymeg

I cant believe I have 8 more weeks to go, but Im pretty sure she will come a little early.... i told hubby to speak to her last night and tell her to stay put, and not come early... LOL


----------



## krissie328

To cute tymeg. I am hoping Christian comrs before I have to be induced but considering that is at 38 weeks it is not likely. But it is so scarry to think I am sitting at about 5 weeks left. 

I am so glad this is my last week of work before summer break!


----------



## lmbhj

krissie328 said:


> I am doing okay. I noticed some crazy swelling in my legs and ankles in thr last couple days and resting isn't having muchf an impact. I have a doctors appt on Tuesday so hopefully I don't have any protein.
> 
> In good news I was offered a full paid internship near my mom zo we know where we are moving and can start planning to do that once Christan gets here.

 I havnt had terrible swelling, but this is the FIRST swelling ive had in my feet. I have slight cankles. ugh...not cute. They are better than they were this morning though. Flushing my body with TONS of water today to help.


----------



## charlie00134

Seems crazy but I just realised how close I'm getting to the labour part. I'm 34 weeks on Thursday which means I'm only 3 weeks and 2 days off full term. No indication she's going to come early but still a scary prospect. I feel like I'm still coming to terms with being pregnant. At least I only have 5 days left at work and then I can focus on getting all the housework done etc in preparation.


----------



## tymeg

I also noticed last night, that I have cankles :-(
I hate it!!! My feet were extra swollen last night......


----------



## pooch

I keep thinking I'm going to go early, too, and my daughter's sitter said this morning that she had a dream I went into labor. Obv I don't want to put the baby in danger but I really don't see how (mentally) I'll be able to deal another 2 months!! I'm sure I felt this way the first time around, too, but I'm over it.


----------



## callypygous

It's funny because I envy your cankles and pregnancy discomforts. I would happily take them all on over the prospect of being separated from my LO at birth for a stay in NICU.

I thought I was up to staying on this board, but I think my pregnancy has taken such a turn that perhaps it's not best anymore. Watching women on a daily basis desperately clinging on to each day to keep on baking their LO to avoid a lengthy NICU stay really puts a lot of other trivialities into perspective, but I'm v glad that none of you are having to experience this.

I wish I could be enjoying the little quirks alongside you all. I think you're all lovely ladies and I wish you all the best with your pregnancy journeys xxx


----------



## tymeg

Ah Cally, Im really sorry you are going through all this, 
I know little one will be just fine, you have to be strong and keep the faith.
I will say a little prayer for you.


----------



## Timewaster

I'm sorry, Cally. It must be hard on you. Your baby has been doing good for this long. Fingers crossed, he/she will continue doing good


----------



## Timewaster

pooch, how early do you think you are going to go into labor? I keep feeling the same way but nothing has happened so far that should fuel this belief of mine. :/


I want this baby to come out but at the same time I dont want the baby to come out too soon. My parents will be in town on the 6th of July for my delivery to help out with my 3 and 4 year old daughters and I really dont want to go into labor before they get here.


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - So sorry... I can understand why you might feel like this isn't really a thread which can really support you atm. I'm sure there is an NICU board on these forums - that might be really helpful for advice/sharing concerns? But in any case, please let us know how your LO is doing when they're born - it's not long now is it? x


----------



## callypygous

I'm sorry I think after almost four weeks of bedrest it's all getting to me. I've suffered with depression in the past and I think it's trying to rear it's ugly head. I'm just mourning the pregnancy and natural birth I so wanted. Even sad about silly things like missing out on a baby shower. 

Just spent a bit of time with DH who really cheered me up and I felt terrible to come back onto the board after typing such an honest message. I was doing my best up until then to surpress those feelings as they help no one. I'll be a bit quiet but I'll still follow you all and look forward to lots of pictures of gorgeous newborns.

I'll update you all once LO is here. Thanks for all your support, couldn't wish for a lovelier bunch of ladies to share this journey with xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

It's completely understandable that you feel that way Cally :hugs:. I know when we thought we were going to lose our baby when I was 20 weeks pregnant that reading about what seemed such trifling complaints used to really irritate me I guess you don't realise how lucky you are until something goes wrong. Even now, almost ten weeks after we finally got the all clear, the joy of the pregnancy has been somewhat tarnished after the three weeks of heartache and anguish that we went through. I also can't help but worry that our experience this time will taint future pregnancies as well. Things do get better with time though and they often seem and feel worse than they actually are. I'm keeping everything crossed that you manage to hold on for a few more weeks and that all is well with your LO once they arrive. :hugs:


----------



## julybaby14

callypygous said:


> It's funny because I envy your cankles and pregnancy discomforts. I would happily take them all on over the prospect of being separated from my LO at birth for a stay in NICU.
> 
> I thought I was up to staying on this board, but I think my pregnancy has taken such a turn that perhaps it's not best anymore. Watching women on a daily basis desperately clinging on to each day to keep on baking their LO to avoid a lengthy NICU stay really puts a lot of other trivialities into perspective, but I'm v glad that none of you are having to experience this.
> 
> I wish I could be enjoying the little quirks alongside you all. I think you're all lovely ladies and I wish you all the best with your pregnancy journeys xxx

Thank you cally for putting everything into perspective. I think it's great you spoke up. I think sometimes with an uneventful pregnancy one can get frustrated with the silly inconveniences it brings. The fact is is that we are all creating precious little human lives and all of the pains will be worth it in the end. You are right that every day of discomfort is worth it if it means a healthier baby. However, it's so easy to lose sight of that. Thank you for making me/us realize just how lucky I/many of us have been so far. 

I wish you well with your pregnancy and I will be rooting for your health and for your little one to stay baking as long as possible.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Cally I commend you on being able to speak so openly and honestly...

A friend of mine is a few weeks behind me and when I had my haemmorhage 2 weeks ago all she could do was complain about her back pain and how nothing she took helped and how lucky I was... I was bedridden and had the worry of a premature birth looming and I ended up loosing it at her. She actually hasnt spoken to me since but yes...

Ill be keeping you in my thoughts. 

Afm- I have to have regular scans and bloods taken and today the obgyn told me they are concerned about the size of babys abdomen. AApparently its quite large but im not sure why this would be a problem and I didnt think to ask. Because she then started talking about the birth and needing blood on stand by etc...


----------



## callypygous

I'm really touched by all your comments, and relieved it hasn't been taken the wrong way. There's always the risk of that with written word. 

MumLtd I'm sorry to hear about your friend, you've been having/are having a stressful time and she should be supporting you rather than licking her wounds. Hopefully hormones got the better of her and she'll realise that you need her. Sounds like you're being incredibly strong. Stay positive and deal with everything else thrown your way as it happens. The best thing is the Docs are aware of the problem and closely monitoring you and baby so that they'll be prepared to assist you however needed.

Thank god for modern science, huh? I was so keen to shun it to have a natural birth before all this happened, but now I have a newfound respect for it all. If it wasn't for the help I received I doubt baby or even I would be here today.

9 days until my induction, 4 days until 34 weeks. I'm getting there!


----------



## charlie00134

Cally it was incredibly brave to speak out. I keep reminding myself of what I went through to get here whenever I have a niggle and it puts things into perspective. Not long for you to wait now and your little one will be strong and thriving before you know it. Medical science can work miracles these days.


----------



## tymeg

I have to agree ladies, 
We have all come so far to have our bundles of joy, each and everyone of our stories are different, and we can only but be there for each other.
When people tell me, what an easy pregnancy I am having, my hubby will jump right in and say, you dont know what she goes through, just because she does not complain to you, does not mean she is not going through anything. She is just happy to have this life growing inside of her, so she does not feel the need to moan about every little ache and pain.

On here its a different story, whether it be a back ache, canckles, something as serious as what Mumltd, Cally, and Jack Jack is going through, here we feel safe enough to speak out loud, and say how we feel and that is the way it should be, all of us here for one another, you never know when you will be in that situation.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## pooch

I am changing my perspective from wanting the rest of the time to fly by to enjoying the little time i have left with my dd being an only child. i know having a sibling will be a good thing for her but i still feel guilty that it's going to take away some of my attention.
My dr's office has 5 or so doctors and they want you to see all of them as they rotate at the hospital and i asked the lady last appointment if i could have a sonogram to measure the baby and she said no since it wouldn't change my birthing plan...yesterday i had my appt with a different doctor and asked him and he said yes so in 2 weeks i'll be able to see LO again (and in 3D) without having to pay for an expensive elective sono visit!


----------



## IsaacRalph

callypygous said:


> I'm sorry I think after almost four weeks of bedrest it's all getting to me. I've suffered with depression in the past and I think it's trying to rear it's ugly head. I'm just mourning the pregnancy and natural birth I so wanted. Even sad about silly things like missing out on a baby shower.
> 
> Just spent a bit of time with DH who really cheered me up and I felt terrible to come back onto the board after typing such an honest message. I was doing my best up until then to surpress those feelings as they help no one. I'll be a bit quiet but I'll still follow you all and look forward to lots of pictures of gorgeous newborns.
> 
> I'll update you all once LO is here. Thanks for all your support, couldn't wish for a lovelier bunch of ladies to share this journey with xxx

Hey cali sorry to hear your feeling low about your pregnancy. I suppose its also having lack of control of the situation ahead. Good luck I'm sure all will be fine. My friend had her boy at about 34 weeks and 5 days and he didn't need nicu and was able to go home next day! He was 5lb. Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

callypygous said:


> I'm sorry I think after almost four weeks of bedrest it's all getting to me. I've suffered with depression in the past and I think it's trying to rear it's ugly head. I'm just mourning the pregnancy and natural birth I so wanted. Even sad about silly things like missing out on a baby shower.
> 
> Just spent a bit of time with DH who really cheered me up and I felt terrible to come back onto the board after typing such an honest message. I was doing my best up until then to surpress those feelings as they help no one. I'll be a bit quiet but I'll still follow you all and look forward to lots of pictures of gorgeous newborns.
> 
> I'll update you all once LO is here. Thanks for all your support, couldn't wish for a lovelier bunch of ladies to share this journey with xxx

Hey cali sorry to feel your feeling low about your pregnancy. I suppose its also having lack of control of the situation ahead. Good luck I'm sure all will be fine. My friend had her boy at about 34 weeks and 5 days and he didn't need nicu and was able to go home next day! He was 5lb. Xx


----------



## Timewaster

Hang in there, Cally. You are being so brave for your baby. I don't know if I have the kind of strength you have.


----------



## charlie00134

Been to see the midwife today. Baby is 1/5th engaged, the pains I've been getting (last 48 hours) have been either braxtons or stretching and they think the mucus loss I had was a small show which they think could continue for a few weeks. 
6 weeks to go until due date


----------



## Frustrated1

Not long to go now Charlie! It's scary how time has passed so quickly. It seems like only yesterday that we were waiting to see how many of our eggs would fertilise. JB is refusing to lie head down. His favourite position seems to be to lie left to right directly behind my belly button! I guess at least that makes moving around a little easier.


----------



## krissie328

It really is crazy how fast things have progressed! I have been having a ton of braxton hicks lately and they have really started to get painful at night. I am also having a lot of pressure in my pelvic area so I think baby has definitely moved down. 

In other news tomorrow is my last day of work before summer break and I am so ready to relax and start getting the house packed for our move and getting ready for lo arrival.


----------



## charlie00134

Frustrated, it's crazy it seems like I've been pregnant forever but at the same time it feels like I only saw that tiny blast on the screen a few weeks ago. 
I think when she comes a card and some flowers may have to be sent to the clinic. 
Krissie finishing work must be exciting, I've got 3 days left then I'll be spending a lot of time getting my house tidied.


----------



## Timewaster

Hi ladies, 

I have my doctor appt today. Feel like it's going to be uneventful.

On a different note, my rib pain seems to be getting worse day by day. The Doctor didn't give much advice last time. I was wondering if anyone has any advice for it? Thanks


----------



## tymeg

hey Ladies, 

Time is sure drawing closer for all of us....

I have my check up on Monday, I too cant believe that just the other day, I was going every few days for blood tests to make sure my hormones were rising, and then the 6 week scan to see little bubs.

The pressure in my pelvic area is so sore right now, I swear it feels as though every time I use the ladies, her head will just pop out at any time....

Last night and this morning, she sure was kicking up a storm down there, 

And she wakes up while Im sleeping ans starts kicking and punching, I can barely keep my eyes open at work, and I feel HUGE!!!!
Baby shower is on the 8th, and my work is also giving me a shower on the 21st, last day of work the 30th, hope I make it till then.....

Brandi you are very quiet....

Cally, Jack Jack, Mumltd, I hope you are all holding on strong, please keep us posted....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Reading to keep up but VERY busy the last few days. Youngest has her 4th UTI since January so plenty of ultrasounds and doctors appointments to go to, and court next week so trying to prepare.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woohoo, maternity leave for me. Well, holiday then mat leave, as I've got 5 weeks holiday to use up too :) was really hoping I'd wake up this morning magically charged with cleaning energy and enthusiasm to sort out the house, but that did not happen. Had a great nights sleep but for some reason still feel exhausted :( boo :(


----------



## tymeg

BrandiCanucks said:


> Reading to keep up but VERY busy the last few days. Youngest has her 4th UTI since January so plenty of ultrasounds and doctors appointments to go to, and court next week so trying to prepare.

Good Luck Brandi....
Poor little soul, hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## callypygous

Haha, I know what you mean about pelvis pressure, everytime I do a no.2 I am so careful not to strain!

Yesterday I woke up with lower back pains similar to the ones I get before my period arrives. I thought it was a bad sign, and when they came to monitor me they saw I was contracting. They began increasing and started to hurt so they put me on nifedepine to keep the contractions away. If baby really wants to arrive the drugs can only do so much. This morning my contractions were even stronger but not hurting, and this afternoon they were gone.

They hope for me to hold out until thurs/fri but I'd just be happy to reach 34 weeks. We'll see.. Fingers crossed!

Brandi, thinking of you. Hope your daughter is better soon x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thinking of you too, Cally. Hope bubs stays in for as long as possible. Glad to still see you around.


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - glad to hear they've managed to keep them at bay for now...hope you can both keep cooking a while longer. X


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi girls....I kinda went MIA for awhile lol. I was having a hard time keeoing up with such a large group but I am off work on holidays followed by my mat leave so I have too much time now at least for the next 9 weeks!!!! Getting close ladies :) hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## tymeg

Welcome back Twinmommy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Grrrr...my dryer completely died. It's not even three years old. It has absolutely no power. I know it's still under warranty, but I have no way to prove the warranty. I can go to the store it was purchased from, but it was purchased under my ex-husband's name, so he needs to go and do that. Until then, I have a washer and no freaking dryer.


----------



## SassyGee

Hey ladies..long time no post from me. Sorry I can't catch up with everyone but I have been reading daily. Guess we are all busy nesting and getting ready for our babies.
We had our baby shower last weekend and it turned out wonderful. I had my mom and both my daughters there so it was extra special. We've got Kingston's room all ready :). The wifey even has the base of the car seat buckled in the car. I'm still not sure what to do with myself these days being home lol....so use to working and all.
I go to the dr weekly for the nst test. I drink some apple juice to get the baby moving so I'm not hooked up to the machine for long lol. Anyone else doing it weekly as well? I still feel good, I do get to swelling and it's noticeable in my left ankle than my right. I'm trying to drink more water and take frequent breaks when doing housework or anything on my feet. Other than that all is well, just plugging along. 
Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey snap brandi our tumble dryer has also broken today what's going on? Grrr


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol not sure. Thank god it's under warranty. Repairman is coming out Friday, thankfully. It cost me $20 to do my laundry today at the laundromat, and another $15 entertaining children with snacks to keep them quiet for 3 hours


----------



## SassyGee

Sorry about yalls dryers. I had washer issue bout month and a half ago. Wifey came into kitchen from work and found me on the floor in front of it crying! Ruined my whole day lol. Hope it doesn't ruin yalls and you get it fixed soon.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well our weekend went from awesome to crappy my poor hubby was getting our pool ready and broke his hand......had a nice little visit to emerg he might need surgery we will find out in a few weeks. With the lovely wait times for an OR his surgery will be right before babe is born :( feel so bad for him!!


----------



## krissie328

I hope everyone's weekend is going well/ or at least getting better. 

Mine has been very uneventful. Hubby and I are busy looking for housing for our move. We also went shopping and got the decorations for Christian's room so when we do move I have some lovely things to put up. I am very much looking forward to finally getting to put his room together.


----------



## charlie00134

Hope your weekends have improved for those with problematic ones :(
Bank holiday Monday here so I'm having a rest before getting on with my list of chores. Need to do laundry, clean up in the living room and make craft orders. Thank god I only have 2 days left at my real job. 
Think baby has dropped this morning, not a lot but some, so who knows how much longer I have to get everything done, only 38 days left until due date now


----------



## tymeg

Just got back from my check up.
Teagan has picked up so much weight from our last appointment, 
She weighed 1.3kgs and now she weighs 2kgs.
Gynae is sending us for a growth scan on the 11th June, and then I have to see him again after the growth scan on the same day, 
Because he will decide on date for caesar, because she has not turned at all, she is still in bridge position.

My heart is very sore at the possibility that I or she might have GD, and that she might not be growing properly, I burst out crying when we left the appointment, although dr said she is healthy.

My heart just cant handle it.... :-(

And now I have a huge headache....!!! Argh

He said there is no protein in my urine, and my blood pressure is fine, so the swollen feet, is completely normal, I just have to try and keep my feet up and rest between standing etc.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I know how you feel Tymeg I had to do the second glucose test because my levels came back borderline the first time :( I have not gotten my results back yet. 
Its a scary thought for sure! Maybe shes just going to be a bigger baby....fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry been MIA having the shower come up this weekend so been busy preparing for that. DH is moving to Washington in two weeks so been trying to get all our stuff packed so he can move there and I will be moving in with my parents. Nothing to exciting going on here other than that. Sorry haven't really had much time to catch up but I hope everyone is doing well and their LO's stay put. I had to go get my 3D/4D ultrasound 3 times because she is a very stubborn child and does not like moving her hands out of her face and kept putting her legs up by her head, finally got some good pics of her smiling and sucking her thumb yesterday. 

Can't believe how soon our little ones will be here. :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

tymeg said:


> Just got back from my check up.
> Teagan has picked up so much weight from our last appointment,
> She weighed 1.3kgs and now she weighs 2kgs.
> Gynae is sending us for a growth scan on the 11th June, and then I have to see him again after the growth scan on the same day,
> Because he will decide on date for caesar, because she has not turned at all, she is still in bridge position.
> 
> My heart is very sore at the possibility that I or she might have GD, and that she might not be growing properly, I burst out crying when we left the appointment, although dr said she is healthy.
> 
> My heart just cant handle it.... :-(
> 
> And now I have a huge headache....!!! Argh
> 
> He said there is no protein in my urine, and my blood pressure is fine, so the swollen feet, is completely normal, I just have to try and keep my feet up and rest between standing etc.

2kg is just over 4lb, right? Is that big for this stage then? They put on up to half a lb a week in the last six weeks, so even if your bubs put on that from now on, she'd end up around 8.5lb which is a good weight? Not overly big and not on the small side either? *hugs* I really wouldn't worry, plus any weight measurements done when they're in the womb can be up to 1lb off anyway! They're just estimations xx


----------



## krissie328

I wouldn't worry much about that weight. My last growth scan he was 4 lbs 4 oz at 32 weeks and that is solidly average at the 31st percentile. My doctor was really happy with that.


----------



## tymeg

Yip 4lb is 2kgs, 
He says she should be weighing between 1.5 to 1.7kgs for 32 weeks.
I guess I am just freaked out and want this next 2 weeks to fly by.


----------



## astraloree

Hi ladies :) glad to hear everyone is plugging along. Good thoughts to Cally and JackJack and others who are struggling right now :flower: 

Looks like I'm headed for light duty in a couple weeks, blood pressure is a bit elevated too :/ more rest periods and fluids are on my agenda. Midwife also told me due to bp elevation and my age they would like to induce me a week early... Which puts my new due date to 7/18/14. I guess we will see how that goes. Little one has been measuring ahead since day one, so I guess it will be okay... Really wanted to go all natural but want him safe more. 

Had our shower this weekend! It was amazing and sooo much fun! :)


----------



## charlie00134

My Munchkin was 2.2kg at my 32 week scan which they had no concerns about, they also said they have a 25% margin of error which is huge, for me that's over a lb. I've been tested for GD twice (routine and because of meds I was on) and I don't have it so she's just a chunk. Next and last growth scan is next Thursday then I need to start thinking about whether I want to be induced at 40 weeks or not.


----------



## tymeg

Charlie, is your munchkin in position already?
teagan seems to be laying the exact same since 13 weeks, at every single check up.
So June the 11th is D day, and I will find out for sure Caesar and what date they will caesar.
My heart is kinda broken, I really wanted the birthing experience, 
But I guess as long as she is healthy that is all that matters.
I just dont want to feel like I cant do anything after having her, I want to be able to hold her etc etc etc, and not be immobile.


----------



## pooch

I just counted...36 days until I go out on maternity leave! (including weekends). After struggling with our pool for a month or so yesterday it was warm and clear enough to swim in yesterday! My 2 year old loved the swimmy vest I got her (I thought she would freak out) and was 'swimming' all over the place for hours! And it felt so good to be in there; my belly floats. We have stuff going on most weekends between now and my due date so hopefully I will be distracted enough to not worry/focus on being uncomfortable. 
I am constantly getting contractions, mostly pain-free, but sometimes i get sharper pains when I'm moving around down low...is it the baby just poking around? My husband volunteered to do all of the grocery shopping from here on out which I may take him up on if i make a VERY detailed list...otherwise he'd come home with just hotdogs, PopTarts and lemonaid.


----------



## krissie328

Haha.. My hubby has been doing the shopping for a while now and I can relate to the hotdogs and poptarts. I have to list out brands and everything and specify which store. But now he seems to be getting the hang of it. I went with him last weekend and by the time we were done I was having contractions, my feet were terribly swollen and I just wanted to sleep. We went home after that and didn't finish the shopping until yesterday. 

Aft, I had a biophysical profile today and he seems to be doing well in there. He had some hiccups so everyone was quite entertained by that. He is still head down and my cervix is shortening so everyone was pretty happy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is very frustrating. I had my son circumcised in 2008 when he was 8 days old and plan to circumcise this baby too. It was easy to find a doctor to circ my son in 2008 because he had been in NICU (he was full term), so the urologist and pediatrician discussed it and agreed to it, we paid the money, and he was back in less than half an hour.

Now I'm planning a home birth so I have to "schedule" ahead of time. I can't find a doctor here who does it, not because they don't do them, but because I live in a small town and Google won't tell me. I want to make sure whoever I choose has experience with it, and perhaps uses a faster, safer, procedure. There's one doctor who does it for $300 but he's 5 hours away. I'm not sure if the price here has changed. The Children's Hospital 45 minutes away has a clinic, but want $520 for the procedure.

My midwife said they can make a referral, but I want to research the doctors before I choose one to do it.

Frustrating!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Tymeg - she's head down and has been since about 30 weeks and last week she was 1/5th engaged. Got to make an appointment for next week and see how she's doing.


----------



## tymeg

Ah I so wish Teagan would be head down, 
Dr said there is no chance that she will move now, if she hasnt moved all pregnancy :-(


----------



## Frustrated1

JB is also laying straight across. My midwife has said that there is plenty of time for him to move though and I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. He was head down for about 2 days at 30 weeks, but turned back again. I was told it was entirely normal for them to move a lot at this stage??? Am due to see the midwife for my 34 week check tomorrow so will ask her about it then. It's rather sore with him laying straight across as it's making my belly really tight and hard. Have not slept properly for the last two nights. Hopefully he will turn soon to ease the discomfort! Ahh, just poked him to check his position and he poked back! I love it when he does that!


----------



## tymeg

LOL Frustrated, I know exactly what you are talking about, 
Teagan is also laying across.
And sleeping is a night mare, I am awake most nights. She puts pressure on which ever side I sleep.

I will be 35 weeks at next appointment, which is in 2 weeks time. I am praying that she moves by then......

Brandi, cant they give you the name of the referral doctor, for you to google him? or a list of doctors that does it?


----------



## Frustrated1

I can feel two roundish bumps, one on each side. One is larger than the other. I think they larger one must be the bum (especially if he takes after me!) and the smaller one the head. The larger bump side is the side I get most movement on too! Sometimes he seems to be straight across from 3 to 9. Last night it felt like he was approaching a diagonal line (say from 11 to 5 on the clock), but has gone back to straight across this morning! He certainly seems to move a lot. I hadn't even considered having a C-Section. That's the last thing I want. Am worried now!


----------



## tymeg

Yes, C Section, was my worst nightmare as well! I really dont want to have 1...
But my gynae says no way he will deliver her breach, its just to complicated for the both of us.
Im going to sort her room out this weekend. And hopefully that will take my mind off of everything.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had my 34 week appointment today (although I'm only 33+2) and fundal height is measuring 35 weeks, so 2 weeks ahead, lol. Guess I'm in the running for another big baby, although with my daughter I never measured ahead at all and she still came out at 10lb 7oz. Discussed my birth plan a little and they said if anything I'll be managed more closely than a lot of people would like, but that's fine with me. I'll be hooked up to a drip to offset the chance of another PPH and they'll monitor me when baby is crowning to see if it would be better for me to have an episiotomy this time instead of tearing again. Apparently the chance of tearing goes down with second babies though as the body has stretched once before. Little bit annoyed that they're not bothered with me going overdue this time, when at the beginning of my pregnancy they said they wouldn't let me go overdue because of how big Eden was... Might end up being induced anyway if I continue measuring ahead though. Either way, when I hit 37 weeks this little one will be getting her eviction papers, I'd rather avoid the complications that come with an 11lb+ baby!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It surprises me that they're not bothered by that. My brother was 9lbs 9oz and because of that, they refused to let my mom go farther than 37 weeks. They delivered my youngest brother at 37 weeks by section and he was already 8lbs 4oz.


----------



## PinkNerdz

Hello all :happydance:

Just wanted to join...better late then never I suppose :winkwink: Im currently 32+3 and due July 20th with a baby girl! This is my first so I am very excited.

A little about me...this journey has been all but smooth. I seriously think I might be going for most stressed pregnancy. I started off the 1st trimester with bleeding (sorry TMI) and was diagnosed with SCH after 2 visits to the hospital. Luckily it dissolved itself by 10 weeks :thumbup:

Moving on to my 2nd trimester at my 20 week scan the doctor noticed my cervix was on the short side. My advice is to *never* Google short cervix because I honestly scared myself to death. So I was given progesterone suppositories to take every night until I reach 35 weeks. So far everything has been working out and my little one has been fine.

Last but not least my 3rd trimester..If you didn't think this was enough already BOOM! here comes the gestational diabetes :nope: *sigh* very frustrating to say the least. But so far I have been able to regulate it with diet and exercise so *fingers crossed* hopefully I can keep it up without taking any meds.

Sorry for the long post just wanted to vent

Thanks ladies


----------



## tymeg

Welcome Pinknerds...
Sorry that you had such a rough pregnancy hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## JackJack82

Hi ladies. Had My 36 week appointment today. Wow cant believe Andrew and I have made it to 36 weeks. Was in L&D Saturday night. Contractions for 4 hours then just went away. Doctor's appointment today. 3cm and 60% effaced. She said any day now. Still would rather I made it to 37 weeks so still on strict bedrest :-( Since I left the office 6 hours ago I've been having contractions 20-30 mins apart. 
Glad to see everyone is doing well. Cant believe we'll all have babies in our arms soon. Take Care


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad to hear you and Andrew are still hanging in there, JackJack. Hope he holds on a few more days for you!

Welcome to the group, PinkNerdz! I'm Brandi, also due July 20, but with a baby boy. I'll add you to the front page!


----------



## krissie328

Wow jackjack I cannot believe how close you are to having little Andrew. So very exciting how close we are getting.


----------



## Tulip

Wow Jackjack! Hope Andrew can wait another few days :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Glad to hear Andrew's holding on in there Jackjack!

I am now on 3 weeks holiday ahead of maternity leave, wahoo! Lots of chores to do today but it won't take longer than this week I hope.


----------



## Linnypops

Welcome pink nerdz! Hope things are a bit smoother from now on!

JackJack - congrats on getting to this point,hope he stays in another week for you - & hopefully all of this prep will mean a really easy labour at the very least! X

Afm - I finish work tomorrow for 4 weeks annual leave before due date.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed Andrew stays in for you JackJack, but I was born at 36 weeks and aside from a little bit of jaundice I came home as normal, and here I am 28 years later! 

Can't believe we'll be having our July babies soon... Well done to every single one of us mummies for cooking our babies well in to third tri!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Welcome Pinknerdz, sorry you've had a tough prengnancy hopefully everything will go smooth from here on. Best of luck.

Jackjack, glad Andrew is staying put and hopefully he'll stay in there just a little longer :D

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Timewaster

Glad your baby is being put, Jackjack, almost there. :)

I had a question. My doctor wants to do the strep test and pelvic exam when I am 36 weeks. Isn't that too soon?

The baby doesn't feel very low and whenever I get up from bed and sit, it feels as though the baby is way up in my ribs even though baby is head down since 27 weeks. Any ladies feel that way? Isn't it time baby moves down or is it too soon?


----------



## charlie00134

I keep feeling her in my rib cage but I also know she'd started engaging and also I think she's dropped down further because I'm getting a lot of pressure on my bowels and pelvis. 
Need to get my housework finished now so I am all ready for her coming, due in 5 weeks and considered full term in 2, I'm getting nervous now!


----------



## Linnypops

I'm having same issue of her being really high - it's giving me the worst indigestion....Apparently she's head-down but not engaged - pretty sure her head is near my right hip - there's a really hard bump there, and her little (enormous) bottom is grinding about on my ribcage. :haha:


----------



## pooch

I want to check my new fruit!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

At least yours is one I've heard of Pooch - mine is apparently a Durian fruit - I had to google it!!


----------



## krissie328

To funny... I post something every Saturday to see the new week. 35 weeks tomorrow! It is hard to wrap my brain around the fact he will be here in the next four weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, it's June. We're officially next in line to start having our babies!!!! Hopefully June goes by quickly!


----------



## callypygous

Jackjack, happy to hear baby is still cooking.

I'm relaxing on potentially my last baby free day. Tomorrow I will be induced, but they have warned me it could take a couple of days if my body isn't responsive. 

I'm excited but also anxious as I haven't heard many positive induction stories! 

Hope you're all doing well. I'll share my news as soon as I can after the birth. So happy I at least made it to June!


----------



## krissie328

I am so happy you made it to June cally!

I will also be induced sometime this month!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you made it to June, Cally!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My mom came up and painted the baby's room yesterday. It still needs a second coat but it was the last thing that needed to be done before he gets here. I also ordered room letters to go with the crib bedding, so the name I ordered will be the name that sticks. I just can't pass by the name Asher. I love it too much, and now that I have his letters, the name MUST stick. The only thing I'm debating now is whether to call him Asher Levi Rowan Kesler or just Asher Rowan Kesler.


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck for tomorrow Cally. I hope that everything goes ok for you and your little one :hugs:


----------



## PinkNerdz

callypygous said:


> Jackjack, happy to hear baby is still cooking.
> 
> I'm relaxing on potentially my last baby free day. Tomorrow I will be induced, but they have warned me it could take a couple of days if my body isn't responsive.
> 
> I'm excited but also anxious as I haven't heard many positive induction stories!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. I'll share my news as soon as I can after the birth. So happy I at least made it to June!

Good luck callypygous! Im sure everything will go great...Ill be rooting for you! :happydance:


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck Cally, hope all goes well.

Toothfairy didnt you have your baby shower this weekend?

Brandi, you changed the name again?

I must admit we also changed Teagan's 2nd name, from Teagan Kylah, to Teagan Kenzley.

Its really been hard sleeping at night, I get up at least 3 times a night, and I just cant get comfortable.

Her nursery is almost done, 

I am just waiting on her bedding to come, and the the chair to come and then all will be sorted.

Exciting times hey, our little munchkins, will be here soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, there's just too many Gabriel's around here. In the last month, I've run in to about 8 of them...on top of the two I already knew, and the majority are fairly young. I thought I was being unique with Isaiah and two years into school, he ends up in a class with another Isaiah, whose older brother is Gabriel...so Gabriel, although I love it, has been nixed.

Then it was down to Asher and Levi, and Asher was my front running favourite, so that's what I'm going with.


----------



## pooch

We're still unsure about names, too, for the same reason Brandi...all of the names we like are ranked #1 or 2 for popularity. We didn't know that Olivia was so popular until it was too late so she'll be one of a bunch, I'm sure, once she gets into school.


----------



## moltal213

Has anyone started gettin brown cm around this time?? Sorry tmi but this cudnt b my muscous plug already right? Lol .. Mayb somethin to do with bein negative .. We've chosen a name just stuck for spellings .. Haha but I still rate its gona change wen she arrives :) :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I had some redish mucus around 32 weeks and the doctor said it was probably part of my plug. Nothing since that one time though.


----------



## tooth_fairy

tymeg said:


> Good Luck Cally, hope all goes well.
> 
> Toothfairy didnt you have your baby shower this weekend?
> 
> Brandi, you changed the name again?
> 
> I must admit we also changed Teagan's 2nd name, from Teagan Kylah, to Teagan Kenzley.
> 
> Its really been hard sleeping at night, I get up at least 3 times a night, and I just cant get comfortable.
> 
> Her nursery is almost done,
> 
> I am just waiting on her bedding to come, and the the chair to come and then all will be sorted.
> 
> Exciting times hey, our little munchkins, will be here soon


Tymeg,

Yes, we had the baby shower yesterday it was wonderful. Received lots of goodies for the little princess. Yours was also yesterday, if I'm not mistaken? Hope it all went well and you had lots of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Timewaster

Looks like all the ladies are struggling with names here and so am I. We haven't picked a name yet for our baby boy. I have two girls and after picking names for girls, boy names seem so much harder to decide on. 

In other news, I'm getting massively impatient. Anyone else feel this way? I have my obgyn appt on 10th June and I keep wishing this week ends even though it just started lol.

I have my pelvic exam on the 10th and I am very curious to know how far along I am.. With the dilation and all. 

Grrrrrrr.. July get here already!


----------



## tymeg

Toothfairy mine was supposed to be on sunday. But it is now next sunday.
I wish this month can fly by.
im praying she has turned by the 11th.
thats when we have the growth scan and the check up.
if its caesar they ususlly do it between 36 snd 38 weeks correct????


----------



## krissie328

I have my doctor's appt tomorrow and I am really hoping we can set an induction date. I am so ready to have something to look forward to.


----------



## tymeg

Good luck krissie.....


----------



## krissie328

Thanks tymeg. 

I don't think they would necessarily do a c section that early. I think they do them early when they don't want you going into labor on your own because of potential complication.


----------



## tymeg

I really hope this app is good news for me

I am so emotional all I want to do is cry. ..


----------



## krissie328

Have you looked into positions to encourage her to go head down? I have read about a few, it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Sun_Flower

There's a website people mention when talking about turning babies, think it's called spinning babies? It has lots of methods to try and encourage baby to turn itself without intervention, maybe give it at look xx


----------



## Linnypops

Ladies, are any of you experiencing constant mild- medium period cramping? I had it for a few hours a few nights ago....resolved with paracetamol. Woke up again with it last night, paracetamol didn't relieve it. Had it all day, seems slightly better after more paracetamol this evening but still there along with some sharp shabby pains in the ovary area. Baby still moving about no probs.....is this her head engaging? Last time I was checked she was head down but free floating.


----------



## Timewaster

As far as I know about csections, they do one at 39 weeks if they don't want you to go into labor. My friend had a c section last year and is expecting again this August. They scheduled her csections at 39 weeks already.


----------



## Timewaster

I know what you mean, Krissie. I want to set a date to be induced too.. on my 40 th week. 

I haven't been following this thread from the start. Can I ask why you are being induced? 

My reason is not medical. My parents will be in town for a week and I need someone to look after my girls while I'm in the hospital.


----------



## Timewaster

Linnypops, I'm experiencing pressure near the pelvic region and was having contractions last night and in the morning too but my contractions felt more like what I felt when I was in labor during my previous pregnancies.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope everything is going well with Cally!


----------



## krissie328

I am being induced due to diabetes. My doctor says by 39 weeks. I am having weekly scans now to chexk growth and placenta functioning.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

I'm due july 11th with a team yellow baby


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you to the front. Welcome!


----------



## Linnypops

Time waster - does that have any significance in terms of going earlier or can it just rumble along with contractions for weeks? When they hooked me up to the ctg on Friday they said I was tightening every 3 mins. Eventually stopped but now it's constant so I've no idea if that's what it is or not....hmm. I'll call them again but I'm loathe to keep making the trek to the hospital if it's just run of the mill stuff.


----------



## pooch

Just had a growth scan and she's measuring 10 days ahead...not anything to be concerned with, I just make big babies. Updated profile pic with the 3d scan-she looks just like my dd!! They are going to do an internal since i told them
I've had very minor period type cramps the past few days...not sure if it was from my back or what but i thought i should mention it


----------



## tymeg

So cute pooch....


----------



## Timewaster

Pooch, thats such a cute picture. Its always so exciting to get to see our babies. :)

Linnypops - I was worried like you were. I had more contractions last night again. I just made sure my baby was moving by poking him.  I took a tylenol and went to bed. They are gone this morning and baby seems to be moving fine. 

Krrise,I see. At least you have a date to look forward to. :)

To be honest, I never had these kind of contractions during my previous 2 pregnancies so I am not sure if it means an early labor or not. I sure hope not, though.


----------



## charlie00134

I started getting BH after having a trace done. Lots bits of my muscus plug quite regularly now. Hoping I can get some more information from my consultant on Thursday. Nearly 36 weeks now.


----------



## moltal213

Wow sounds like 33 weeks + is to do labour watch lol .. 

Scary part I haven't even packed bags lol whoops ..


----------



## pooch

I mentioned mild cramping so they did an internal to check for dilation. she said it was just a finger-tip but with this being my second pregnancy at almost 35 weeks it's expected. If you're cramping you def want to mention it to your dr.


----------



## krissie328

My bags are half packed. Lol... I finally got all of Christian's clothes washed and packed away. I feel so behind. 

Still no induction date. Doctor says we will play it more by ear as I get further along.


----------



## dlcamore

Hiya ive just noticed this group here , im due july 2nd team blue. Aiden robert peter smith <3


----------



## Tulip

Hey loves!

I hope Cally isn't having too difficult a time.

I've been getting organised, nearly 34w now. Booked a TENS machine hire, booked placenta encapsulation lady, washed all the baby blankets and have written a list of stuff for the bags. Next is to start washing clothes and nappies and get packing.

I'm finding work a bit hard at the moment - emotionally more than physically. I feel like I might finish at 37 instead of 38 weeks so I can just relax and concentrate on bonding with baby before the mayhem of newborn, preschooler and house move begins. I only.work 3 days a week though, so we shall see. I'm sure I can make it through 12 more working days, I just might not be super switched on!

My pelvis is starting to separate I think, and ankles are a bit swelly, so relieved to have midwife on Thursday, see what she says.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Everyone seems so busy! I just had my baby shower on Sunday so going to organize all her stuff tomorrow. Is there a place where I can find what to pack in a hospital bag for both baby and myself. Going to pre-register and tour the maternity ward on Monday...its all becoming so real. 

Anyone else having a hard time deciding on a name or is it just us?

6 more working days for me which is actually another 3 weeks since I only work 2 days a week. 

Hope everyone is doing well and getting prepared for our little ones. 

Will try to catch up with everyone's posts!

:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, I've struggled too. Now I finally chose and ordered his name letters so I CANNOT change it now, lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Nope, I've struggled too. Now I finally chose and ordered his name letters so I CANNOT change it now, lol

LOL, what did you finally decide on Brandi? DH is moving to Seattle next weekend and I would like to finalize her name before he leaves but doesn't seem like it'll happen :(

Where did you order the name letters from, if you don't mind me asking?

How are your other little ones doing?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Finally settled on Asher. I was hesitant only because I didn't want the two R's next to each other (Asher Rowan), but in the end, it was my favourite over Levi.

I ordered letters to go with his monkey rock star bedding, which were $13 a letter on EBAY and only shipped to the USA, but I found someone locally who is doing his letters for $25


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Finally settled on Asher. I was hesitant only because I didn't want the two R's next to each other (Asher Rowan), but in the end, it was my favourite over Levi.
> 
> I ordered letters to go with his monkey rock star bedding, which were $13 a letter on EBAY and only shipped to the USA, but I found someone locally who is doing his letters for $25

Aww, what a cute name. Thanks, I'll take a look on Ebay. We're doing her room Minnie Mouse so I have to find something with Minnie Mouse.


----------



## krissie328

I really like the name Asher. 

I am super excited to put Christian's room together we went with a comic book theme. Not what I envisioned but hubby is happy and I like that it can last longer than just infancy/toddler.

Maybe all this packing will put me into labor. :Haha: I can definitely tell he is moving on down as the pressure has really increased.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies

Welcome to the newbies.

I so cant wait to finish Teagan's room, this waiting for the darn compactum and chair, is making me feel anxious.

On a brighter note, my brother in law works for the company who does the decals for the walls, so Im getting it done for free.

I never chose a specific theme, just a color scheme, of pink, grey and white.

Last night, i was in a lot of pain, my hole right side pulled stiff, from my bum cheek, to leg to lower back, I rubbed it out, took 2 pain tabs and slept right through the night for the 1st time in the 3rd tri.....

This morning, I could not stop weeing..... It just would not stop LOL....

Hope you all are well....

Cant wait for news on Cally...  Hugs


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't sleep because despite a high consumption of water through the day, it's too damn hot and I'm waking up VERY parched. It's insane! I'm downing a bottle of water every morning the second I get out of bed. Gonna be another hot one here today.

On another note, my friend who is due a week before me, just got her csection date, so our contest is over, lol. She wins on who will be born first. I'm insanely jealous that I'll still have to be pregnant for another 3 weeks after she has her baby. I gave her a heads up that I'm going to sneak in some newborn snuggles with her little girl when she's sleeping while I wait for my little boy.


----------



## tymeg

brandi, talk about weather, 
Its storming here by us, and the cold front hit last night.
But I love the rainy weather, I just feel sorry for my poor dogs who is outside during the day when I am at work.....
I also see you went with Asher, good choice... Thumbs up...


----------



## JackJack82

Hi ladies....

Quick update. Had Appointment yesterday. OBGYN checked me again and I'm 3cm 60% effacted. She finally released me off strict bedrest and put me on modified. I am now allowed an hour or 2 on my feet a day now. So excited about this. Still wants me to take it easy mostly due to being on bedrest so long she doesn't want me to exhaust myself and end uo going into labor with no energy.. and since I'm already at a 3 wants me to be able to make it to hospital when it does happen. I have my babies pretty quickly  
So looks like I'm game to go whenever. My family has a bet. They all think he'll come on Friday the 13th. It's a full moon too!!! Or he'll be late now even with all the preterm labor issues. My moms making him a shirt that says "just born and all ready grounded" lol

Hope everyone else is doing as good as can be expected at this stage in pregnancy. 

Cally hope all is well.


----------



## Timewaster

JackJack, so happy for you that you have finally made it to 37 weeks. :) Now, you can officially start waiting for the baby to come without worrying. :)

Brandi - Asher is such a cute name! We are having a boy as well but still no name.

In other news, we will be driving 300 mi (482 km) this weekend to buy a used van. I currently drive a car but with 3 children, it will not do. 

Also, I am starting to feel panic set in. I thought after your first baby, you are calm and prepared but that is not the case with me. I have to set the baby's crib, watch his clothes and pack my hospital bag. I never know what to put in my hospital bag with my first two pregnancies, I packed my bag on my due date.


----------



## krissie328

So happy you have made it to 37 weeks JackJack!! 

I hope Cally is doing well, I have been thinking about her. :hugs:

I really need to finish up my hospital bag but I have no idea really what to do. I did look at the list on the third tri board so that helped but it just seems so overwhelming. 

In other news we have our moving date and movers/truck rented so I am getting excited. We finally found a place that meets our needs. Now hopefully the baby will cooperate and come before or after and not that weekend. :S I never envisioned moving at 38 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I remember when I was pregnant with my first at the same time as a woman at work was pregnant with her second, I used to think "wow, how can she have nothing ready?" When I was a super organised (and over excited) first time mum - well now I know! I have NOTHING done. All the baby stuff is still in the loft, nothing is washed, my bag isn't packed... Really need to get into gear!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies!

Good luck with the new vehicle, Time! I made that switch when my 3rd was born and my van has been nothing but problems since I got it two years ago. At the moment, it's not even safe to drive in. I'm getting something else on Friday (hopefully) but it's been a pain in the ass trying to find someone who doesn't want to take advantage of me and my finances. Everywhere wanted a 4 year term which translated to $10,000 in interest for a used vehicle, or a $2000 down payment. Finally found someone who will take an $800 down payment and only charge $335 a month for 20 months. 

Glad you made it to 37 weeks, JackJack!!!

Good luck with the move, Krissie!!


----------



## pooch

i totally know what you mean about not being as prepared the second time around...the NB and 0-3 month clothes are washed and put away in the dresser but that's it. I have 4 boxes or so of baby gear/stuff that i need to sort through to see what i need right away. we're not setting up a separate nursery for this one as our DD sleeps with us still and the new baby will be in a bassinet in our room or in the living room for naps. We have a spare bedroom for guests/when my husband snores and I have to sleep somewhere else that I'm going to have her changing table/dresser in OR i'll move it into my dd's room and move some of her toys into my office since I'll be on leave for 6 months anyway. I think i packed my hospital bag when i went into labor last time...i don't even remember what I brought other than pajamas and my cell phone charger...?


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on making it to 37 weeks jackjack!!

My bag is very nearly packed, just have to add some pajamas and hats, I also need to put the parking permits in my car. 
Scan tomorrow and midwife on Friday to see how it's going. BH have gone and not come back so I'm no wiser lol.


----------



## Frustrated1

Well this is our first and I have nothing ready whatsoever! I haven't even painted the nursery yet. Need to try to do that this week and order a new carpet for it. I have a whole heap of new clothes and bedding to wash. I haven't thought about a hospital bag and don't even start my hypnobirthing classes until I'm 38 weeks! Still, am trying not to worry about it. My mum was 9 days late with me, so I wouldn't be surprised if I go past my due date. Hopefully bubs will have turned by then. At the moment he is still transverse. They are going to scan me at 38 weeks, but don't seem too concerned at present. The spinning babies website is meant to be really good as is doing duck dives in a swimming pool. I might try to start doing those when I go back to aqua natal classes the week after next. After my day today I am just glad to be home. OH really wanted to do his Day Skipper's Sailing Course. It was something we had always planned to do together so we had to do it this month if we were going to fit it in. We had the first two days of the five day / four night course yesterday and today. What a nightmare. Was very sea sick yesterday, had a tough time trying to sleep in my sleeping bag with my pregnancy pillow and only two foot of head height above the bed and had to helm the yacht during a 5 hour voyage today in Gale Force 8 winds. Not great for a novice! Was absolutely terrified! Off to my breast feeding course now. No rest for the wicked :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Frustrated, that sounds like... erm... and adventure?! Did DH love it though?

Jackjack, exciting times!

I'm stalking callys journal, no news from her yet.

34w for me today, MW later and growth scan tomorrow, see what this little dude is up to!


----------



## twinkletots

Hi,
Just catching up on everyone's news.
The babies are going to start coming any day now!
I have been having growth scans as baby measuring big. I am only 5'2 and usually less than 50kgs so worried how this baby is going to get out.
Back in a couple of weeks to see if growth is continuing at the same rate and if so may be in for induction and mission get this baby out of here.
We also have no names and have organised nothing. Sure it will all come together!!
Hang in there ladies, not long to go now x


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

I wish I knew how Cally is doing....

Good Luck with your appointment today Tulip.

Let us know how it goes....


----------



## Sun_Flower

Keep checking back to see if there's any news from Cally... None yet?


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - Blimey, well done love! I was worrying about the fact i'm staying in a tipi in a forest in a week (booked during the nonchalant days of 32 weeks :haha:) but that puts it into perspective! Hope you enjoyed it even if sleep was a problem!

I've practically got everything but none of it is actually organised in any fashion. It's all spread across the house. My bedside crib is delivered by NCT on June 16th so not long to go till all the pieces are in place.

Hope Cally's doing ok.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Same! Hope she's just enjoying some snuggles with her little one!


----------



## SassyGee

Hi ladies. Looks like we are all just plugging along nicely. We've got his room and all his stuff washed. She even has base of car seat buckled in the car...actually that's been done since right after baby shower, so 3wks ago. Hehe Wifey has his bag packed, mine still sits empty bahaha. I did order me 2 nursing bras and they should be here next week. My pubic bone has been hurting, especially when getting up or when I'm lying down trying to change positions. I've had BH every day for last 2wks or so now. He doesn't feel like he's dropped down much but I'm sure he will in the wks to come. I'm so curious as to what he'll look like and how big he'll be. We've a TON of 0-3 clothes and it'd be a shame if he was too big for them, lol. My oldest was 6.15# and she was late! I was so afraid of hurting her when dressing her and she was just so tiny!!! My youngest was 8.3# and I had her early! Imagine! we have a growth scan in 2wks but I'm not banking on its accuracy as I've read and been told they are not reliable at all! Guess it's just for fun then lol.
I can't wait to read about everyone's birth story and see pics of little ones. Looks like Cally is going first. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Tulip* / *Linny*,

It was certainly an experience! OH absolutely loved it - the bigger the waves and the more the boat tipped over the bigger his grin became. It's been one of his life long ambitions to learn how to sail, hence why I suggested that we go on this course. I was 29 weeks at the time and everything seemed easier then! I must admit, there were times yesterday when I hoped I'd never have to get on a sailing boat again. We have the final three days of the course from 14-16 June. I'll be just over 36 weeks then. Am dreading it if I'm honest The first day we are due to be sailing from about 10am until after midnight as we need to learn to sail at night as part of the qualification. Not quite sure how I'll manage that as I've been fit to drop by 10pm this last week or so :nope:

*Cally* - I hope everything is going well with you hun. I am keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Linny - our NCT bed nest is arriving 1st of July! can't wait to get it and set it up! We're hiring ours so we don't have to worry about storage afterwards etc but I'm still really excited! Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - Ye Gawds! Well, hopefully they'll not force you to go beyond your capacity, but seriously - i'm impressed! Hooray for the sisterhood! :)

Sun_flower - we're hiring ours too! It's such a good deal, and yeah there's no point keeping it afterwards anyway (I'm not having any more kids) so a 6 month hire is perfect.


----------



## krissie328

Well ladies I am so disappointed but I just washed and cleaned out my car. I was then so excited to install the carseat.... and what would you know it doesn't fit. There is no way for it to fit either. I refuse to drive hubby's car as it is sporty and bright yellow. So I am going to be looking for a new one this weekend. Not how I expected my weekend to go. Oh well, hopefully we can find something.


----------



## JackJack82

Well since getting the yellow light on moderate walking on tuesday I went walking 2 nights in a row. We have a smaller lake down the street with a walking trail about a mile and 1/2 long. I may be slow but I've made it around It. I feel lots of BH after but thats nothing new. Have had them since 31 weeks. Hopefully its bringing him down more. In all honesty I feel great afterwards and I think it helps me sleep a little better. Could be any day now. Due the 26th but he has always measured 2-3 weeks ahead. My first son came 2 weeks early. 
I dont get kicks or punches anymore. Only slow rolls and big pushes. I haven't gained any weight the last 3 weeks. I know it slows towards the end but I thought I would at least gain a pound. My boobs have gotten the DARK blue vain lines and I've grown another cup size. I think they're ready too. 
Everything is washed, put away, put together and bags packed. Just waiting for him to make his move. 

Really praying everything is going great for Cally, as well as evryone else. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Megan :kiss: All fine, bump measuring 32, so within reasonable threshold. FHR 132bpm and he's still cephalic but free. Back to mw in two weeks. We'll see if scan tomorrow concurs with fundal height :) Baby wasn't happy at being prodded and gave her a good booting :haha:
I then called husband (who has been away for the week) while climbing a hill with sleeping DS1 on my back in the sling. I must have been panting a bit because he CRAPPED himself thinking I was in labour! I guess "What flight are you on?" was an ill-advised greeting :rofl:

No news yet from Cally, hope they're both oK. 

Frustrated - at least you live in the right place for hubby to keep up this sailing lark, but holy moly that night sail is going to knock you for six. Hope the adrenaline keeps you going :hugs:

I did another wash load today and now have tiny clothes and nappies scattered about the house to dry. Will send husbot into the loft for car seat / bouncer etc this weekend.

Love to all xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Going to l&d


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> Going to l&d

Uh oh.. what is going on?


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Going to l&d

What's going on Brandi? Hoping everything is OK.:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Bad back pain, period cramps and losing plug. We have ruled out preterm labour, thankfully. Asher has a strong heartbeat, having lots of braxton hicks, though. Cervix is 1cm but long at 2.5cm. Just waiting on urine to rule out silent bladder/kidney infection


----------



## JackJack82

Wow must be in the air. In L&D also. Dilated at a 3 1/2 75% effaced. Contractions every 8 mins. Leaving me on monitors for an hour then checking again. 37 weeks and honestly tired. If this is it then so be it.


----------



## tymeg

Oh no, Jack Jack and Brandi, I really hope you are both doing OK and bubs will stay a little longer.....!! GOOD LUCK!

Tulip Naughty girl, my hubby would have heart failure...LOL


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck Brandi and Jackjack!! 

I had my last growth scan yesterday at 36 weeks, little miss is estimated at 6lbs 2ozs already! Induction is booked for 7/7 if I haven't already hatched by then. It's all getting closer


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We're home and still pregnant. Silent UTI/kidney infection were both ruled out as well. Midwife thinks the back pain is the way he's laying and has advised me to take it easy, rest, limit driving, etc. She also says that my cervix, while long, is a bit shorter than what it should be for 34 weeks, and that is a good sign that I'm unlikely to go overdue.


----------



## tymeg

Thank God


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Hope you're able to rest up and avoid any further issues. x

JackJack - ooo! Exciting... 37 weeks is full term anyway right? I can imagine further bedrest is not appealing to you at all right now. Hope it all goes well! x


----------



## Timewaster

Brandi - Hope you feel better soon. Thankfully, its not real labor and baby can still grow inside. By the way, I thought no matter how your cervix is or how dilated you are, no one can predict whether you will be overdue or not.. isnt tht the case?

JackJack - Yaay! As far as I know, 37 weeks is a good time to have a baby. Hoping everything goes smoothly for you.

Charlie - wow! in case nothing happens, att least you have an actual date to look forward to. 

I'm going to have my pelvic exam on 10th June, Tuesday, can't wait to find out if anything is going on down there. Most probably nothing much since I'll only be 36 weeks but I'm getting a strong feeling this baby will arrive on due date or before.


----------



## JackJack82

Afternoon ladies. Well after being hooked up all night and morning the contractions have slowed and became irregular. They kept me because when I checked in I was at a 3 dilated and 60% effaced and baby "floating" in cervix. Well an hour later I went to 3.5 maybe 4 75% effaced and baby is now at station 0 engaged. And that's where it stopped. They gave me the option to stay or go home and rest. I made the decision to be monitored till morning and if no change head home. Home now resting and finishing up some loose ends with moms help. 
Im in so much pain from all the checking of cervix that happened and actually passing blood :-( which I know is normal after being checked but not the most comfortable feeling. When I walk I feel like Im being split open. However I plan on walking tonight and maybe getting things moving further. They will keep me if I get to a 5 and break my water. 
Hoping with walking this weekend things will continue progressing. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, JackJack!!!


----------



## Tulip

Asher, Christian, behave yourselves! Your poor mummies :nope:

Growth scan here this morning, head measuring 2 weeks ahead (greeeeeeat!) but belly spot on for dates. Gives us an EFW of 5lb11 at this point. 

Lost a bit of plug yesterday so hopefully I won't go over.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's behaving today, thankfully. Off to start supper!


----------



## BeauMrs

Hey, sorry I haven't been on here in a while. Been super busy but now on maternity leave & trying desperately to finish all the decorating before baby arrives!
Hope all your pregnancies are going well! Not long now! &#128515;


----------



## charlie00134

Had a midwifes appointment yesterday and still only 1/5th engaged, so the minimum (some midwifes seem to do it different ways). Only 5 days until full term and then hopefully she won't keep me waiting. 

Still no word about Cally :(


----------



## michelle8733

Question for you ladies...can anyone recommend to me a good sports bra or nursing bra that is comfortable and looks decent shape wise under clothing?? I normally wear a 34D and have gone up to 36D with one of those extender things attached. Since about 2 weeks ago, none of my regular bras are comfy anymore. Pics or a link would be great! Thanks. :)


----------



## SassyGee

Sorry Michelle, I've no recommendations. I've continued to stuff my breasts into my 36dd bras. Today arrived a nursing bra from Motherhood in a 36e and it was a huge no go. I'm waiting on a 36f to come in the mail. I guess I could have saved myself the trouble and just measured these girls lol before ordering them. But That would have required me digging/looking for my measuring tape and who has time for that. LMAO if I get anything that I like I'll let you know.


----------



## michelle8733

Thanks Sassy..pls do let me know if you find something that you like. I don't know how much longer I can take squeezing myself into these bras lol. :nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've used Warner's nursing bras from Walmart since 2006. They are extremely comfortable. They're about $16


----------



## michelle8733

Thanks Brandi! I'll definitely have to check them out asap!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They're so comfy, that honestly, I've never gone back to any other bra, even when I wasn't pregnant or nursing.


----------



## Timewaster

I'm waiting till the baby gets here to buy a bra. My previous pregnancies, my cell bra size seemed to get bigger after the baby and then smaller after 6 months or so. 

Right now, I'm trying to fit into previous nursing bras. They give good shape except my breasts seem bigger for them right now. I'll have to look at the brand and get back to you 

In other news, finally got our minivan and back home with total driving time of 700 mi. The drive seemed so long and by the end, my back was killing me. Glad to be back home. Whew!


----------



## krissie328

I can't really offer any help on a nursing bra, the two I bought were from motherhood and they were discontinued. 

I have a growth scan tomorrow, I am a little nervous to see how much he has gained, I am hoping not to much. I am also going to talk about his movements, they have really slowed and it has me nervous. I almost went to l & d yesterday but then he picked up all afternoon.


----------



## krissie328

Timewaster- I am glad you got your minivan. I got a new car on Friday. I am really happy with all the space and that the carseat is now anchored in and fits!!


----------



## Linnypops

Re: nursing bras. At the breast feeding workshop I went to last week they had an independent maternity bra fitter come in to talk about it. She comes to your home and fits you with nursing bra etc. she said you can be fitted any time after 36 weeks as your rib cage should have gone down by then, she said she adjusts up about 2 cup sizes ... She said to always buy cotton as you will sweat, make sure there are no rigid elements in the bra. Make sure you have lots of support otherwise your breast ligaments will stretch and you'll have sagging breasts after that (terror!). She showed us a lot of bras and some which she'd been given numerous times because they destroyed women's breasts these were - hot milk and Elle macpherson. The bras she recommended were called 'Emma Jane'...I'd never heard of them before tbh!


----------



## tymeg

Hey Krissie, good luck for today....

So I had my baby shower yesterday, it ended up being very nice, everyone njoyed themselves and Teagan got lots of nice things....:thumbup:

Here is some pics.....

They dressed me up in a onesie, a bonnet and bib... LOL:haha:

I have my growth scan and gynae check up on Wednesday.... My nerves are finished.....
 



Attached Files:







10177535_10152476626822429_5210636683779578067_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6









10376866_10152476625862429_5220277582970751820_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6









10438383_10152476626397429_8836046243519001111_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









10445917_10152476626357429_8197453664667343877_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6









10441417_10152476627322429_2791624368875959083_n.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## pooch

I hope everyone is doing well! I went out to visit my family this weekend which was a 2.5 hour drive each way...so uncomfortable. No more long drives for me (other than my weekly dr appointments which are 45 min each way...). Seeing everyone talk about nursing bras makes me thankful for small boobs!! I've been able to get away with just nursing tanks from Target that are the tighter, stretchier material and bras made out of the same. I've been wearing those and sports bras since my regular bras are too small around for now. My DD fell asleep on my belly yesterday on the couch and her little sister in my belly didn't like it and was kicking and pushing her-it was funny (only because it didn't wake her up).


----------



## charlie00134

Into week 2 of maternity leave and I'm bored as hell. Decided to spend some time bouncing on my exercise ball trying to get baby to move down. 
Think she likes it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Someone stop me please. I can't stop nesting.

I threw out 5 garbage bags worth of junk sitting around my house yesterday...papers I didn't need, broken items sitting on the book shelves, scratched and broken DVDs. My kitchen and living room are spotless (finally getting to the mopping cuz two of three kids are at school and the third is mesmerized by Frozen). Vacuumed the carpets, helped the kids clean their rooms, bathrooms are spotless...only have to clean my hallway and playroom, and put the second coat of paint on the baby's room and we're good to go.
So who needs their house done?


----------



## tymeg

LMAO... brandi, you are in a cleaning mood...... LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I really am. I can't stop myself. This is totally unlike me. I never have this kind of energy and I hate cleaning, and right now, it's all I want to do. GAH!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm loving the nesting, so productive and the house looks awesome! Lol I'm sure it won't be long until I'm too exhausted to do anything again xx


----------



## michelle8733

Geez Brandi, I sure do wish I had your energy at this point. The past week has really hit me hard in the soreness and tiredness department. However, I did manage to do a little vacuuming today and have all the baby's clothes washed from newborn to 0-3 mos. DH and I also packed her diaper bag last night. It's getting so close! :)


----------



## krissie328

I sure do wish I had the motivation to clean and organize. I have the feeling I would be more if the house wasn't upside down and being packed up. 

I had my growth scan today. Baby was measuring 6 lbs 9 oz and was in the 60th percentile. I was really happy with that news. I cannot believe how close we are to having these little guys/gals. 

I also got a genealogy from my husband's grandparents and we discovered Christian's great great great great great great grandfather was also named Christian. :D


----------



## krissie328

Question for everyone.. Does anyone have a lot of pressure in their bum? It has been there for a few days mostly when I am standing but I am starting to notice it when I am sitting. Anyone know if its a good sign? :)


----------



## Timewaster

Krrissie, good news! Happy for you that your baby is measuring on target :)

Brandi - I am so jealous! I wish I could clean like that. I was actually hit with the "nesting" instinct yesterday and have been cleaning and putting away things.

However, last night, my 4 year old came down with strep throat and has a 104 temperature. So, I couldnt get much sleep and am down to just looking after my 2 kids, cooking, dishes and basic cleaning.

Hopefully, she gets better soon coz I feel I still need to do alot. Put away babies clothes, look for my boppy pillow, fix the crib and swing. Get my van cleaned and put carseat in it and pack my hospital bag. 

I also need to do some shopping before my parents come on 6th July, I have no pillows, sheets, extra towels, nightstand etc etc for the guestroom.

Just thinking about all this and so much more is making me go into panic mood.


----------



## BeauMrs

I've been nesting big time....have painted all the doors & frames upstairs, hoovered the car, done all the washing (ironing to be done tomorrow) and have been cleaning everything I can! 

However, my waters went fri night (small trickles followed by huge gushes), baby is still comfy & although I'm having labour signs, contractions aren't strong enough yet! Seeing consultant weds & prob going to be induced towards end of week (if I can't get into natural labour instead) so it looks like I won't be having a July jelly bean


----------



## moltal213

Krissie my bum is sore .. But I noticed I had stretch marks right where it was sore .. I'm sure its from sittin wrong .. I really enjoy lyin down :). Cos not only my bum hurts my pelvic bones n bak is startin feels like a full gym session :) 

As for nestin I go through stages of wantin to pack everythin away n then on the other hand I look at the house pull a face n go sleep .. I'm so dead n sleepin makes me more tired then I was ..


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, no longer team yellow, Bean arrived last Wednesday weighing 2.54kg and is a beautiful darling girl!!! Will upload a pic once I'm back home on my laptop.

Typing this as I pump, I got discharged yesterday and she will most likely be discharged tomorrow. Hopefully we'll all return home on thurs once her birth certificate is ready :)

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## krissie328

callypygous said:


> Hey ladies, no longer team yellow, Bean arrived last Wednesday weighing 2.54kg and is a beautiful darling girl!!! Will upload a pic once I'm back home on my laptop.
> 
> Typing this as I pump, I got discharged yesterday and she will most likely be discharged tomorrow. Hopefully we'll all return home on thurs once her birth certificate is ready :)
> 
> Hope you're all well xxx

Congrats on your girl, can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on your little girl, cally! Glad to hear from you!


----------



## Tulip

First Jellybean :cloud9: Well done Cally :kiss:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on your little princess Cally! Post pics when you can, would love to see her :D


----------



## pooch

Congrats cally!
I have been having pressure and pain down in my pelvis, dr said i'm 50% effaced and a fingertip dilated which would explain the discomfort. I know it doesnt mean anything and its normal in a second pregnancy. I can't sleep so i'm a zombie during the day...i need to take naps on my lunch or something


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Cally!!! That's wonderful news. Have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Cally, I am so happy all went well, and you and the little princess is all good.

Krissie, glad all went well with your scan, I have mine tomorrow!!

I definately have been having some pressure, in both the bum and lady parts.

When I stand and especially when I go to the toilet.

At night its at its worse....

Last night I leaked so badly, I changed my panty liner at least 5 times.

And then when I looked the boobs started leaking as well. And the bed sheets and my pj's were soaked!! Argh...


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Cally! First one for the group!!

I've had some pressure, mainly on the toilet, also shooting pains through my lady parts. I'm currently trying to work on getting little miss more engaged to get this party started lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations Cally, so glad to hear from you. Hooray for your pink jellybean, can't wait to hear all about her xx


----------



## pooch

https://www.today.com/parents/iggy-...eo-nails-9-months-pregnant-feeling-2D79780290

holy crap has anyone seen this? Too funny!!


----------



## krissie328

pooch said:


> https://www.today.com/parents/iggy-...eo-nails-9-months-pregnant-feeling-2D79780290
> 
> holy crap has anyone seen this? Too funny!!

:haha:

I will have to show that to hubby so that he knows I am not making this stuff up.


----------



## Frustrated1

tymeg said:


> Congrats Cally, I am so happy all went well, and you and the little princess is all good.
> 
> Krissie, glad all went well with your scan, I have mine tomorrow!!
> 
> I definately have been having some pressure, in both the bum and lady parts.
> 
> When I stand and especially when I go to the toilet.
> 
> At night its at its worse....
> 
> Last night I leaked so badly, I changed my panty liner at least 5 times.
> 
> And then when I looked the boobs started leaking as well. And the bed sheets and my pj's were soaked!! Argh...

Tymeg, maybe that's all a good sign that LO is not breach anymore and has turned around? I'm booked in for a scan to check the baby's position in 8 days time when I'll be 37 weeks. He is still transverse at the moment, but hopefully they will be able to turn him if he hasn't turned of his own accord by then. If not, and assuming he is breach and not transverse by the time I go into labour, we can still opt for a natural birth if we wish. We wouldn't be able to have a home birth though if we opt for the breech vaginal delivery which would be a bummer.


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Cally. Glad to hear all is well with you and your lil girl, can't wait to see pics. I've dr appt tomorrow and starting my weekly appts til lil guy gets here. I've a scan next week, so we are excited for that. I feel like time is dragging on now that the end is so near. I'll miss being prego but I've enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Timewaster

Congratulations, Cally! 

YAAY here come the July babies. :)

Anyone feel they are going to go next?


----------



## tymeg

hey Frustrated, 

Im really hoping she has turned....

Lets keep fingers crossed for tomorrow's scan...
Otherwise I will be getting my date for the scan tomorrow....


----------



## blossome

Hi have just noticed this group! Cant believe july is so close now and how quickly pregnacy is going, I'm team yellow with my first due july 28th :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group, Blossome! I added you to the front


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Blossome! Xx


----------



## Timewaster

Welcome Blossome! :)

So I had my obgyn appt today and looks like I havent dilated at all. The bottom is dilated about 1 cm but the top is closed. Baby is measuring 36.5 weeks so on target and so far I have gained 19 lbs since the start of my pregnancy.

So appointment was pretty boring lets hope for better next week.


----------



## tymeg

Welcome blossome.....


----------



## JackJack82

Had my OBGYN appointment today. 38 weeks this week. I've had tons of Contractions but no change from my L&D check from Thursday. They did however send me for an NST scan since he was very quiet. He is moving though I can barely feel them and heart beat was fantastic. 
They gave me a induction date. June 27th. Which is pretty much my due date. It appears Andrew has gotten shy and is deciding he wants to stay in now lol. I truly hope he comes on his own. My son came at 38 weeks and was perfect. This ma'ma will be walking her tail end off this weekend.

Hope everyone else is doing good. Babies are soooo close.

Cally cant wait to hear your birth story and so glad you and baby are doing good.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds like you might be the next one to go, JackJack!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Congratulations cally on you little girl!!

Im stressing out. Oh has been asked to go interstate for work to train some new people at their melbourne store. If he goes he'll be gone for 6 weeks so he'll definitely miss the birth if bubs isnt born early. :-( his bosses wont budge


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, sorry Mum. That's a tough one. Hope it gets sorted and they can at least be somewhat lenient if he decides to go.

Well, nesting is over. My energy is gone again, lol. Can we skip the rest of the month and just go straight to July?


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ugh, sorry Mum. That's a tough one. Hope it gets sorted and they can at least be somewhat lenient if he decides to go.
> 
> Well, nesting is over. My energy is gone again, lol. Can we skip the rest of the month and just go straight to July?

LOL, yes can we please skip ahead to July please :D


----------



## krissie328

I think I got some of your nesting energy Brandi. I have been packing and cleaning for the last two days. It feels good to finally get some stuff done. 

In other news I think I am losing my mucus plug. :)

Tymeg- I hope you got good news at your scan today!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Asher is back head down, but he's posterior. Dr. Google does not help with posterior labour stories...


----------



## charlie00134

I've been doing lots of ball bouncing, hip swaying and short walks to try get baby to engage more. No clue if it's worked and I'm not at the midwife for another week :( may have to go to a drop in and ask them to check.
Getting impatient now, I'd just like to skip the next week and be that bit closer.


----------



## krissie328

charlie00134 said:


> I've been doing lots of ball bouncing, hip swaying and short walks to try get baby to engage more. No clue if it's worked and I'm not at the midwife for another week :( may have to go to a drop in and ask them to check.
> Getting impatient now, I'd just like to skip the next week and be that bit closer.

Me too! My doctor doesn't do cervical checks until 38 weeks so I have no idea what is going on down there. I am just hoping he decides to come before 39 weeks so I don't have to be induced.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow charlie!!! You're hitting term tomorrow!!! It's getting so close for us ladies!!!


----------



## Tulip

Brandi you need to get your nesting instinct back and spend time on all fours to turn him anterior!

I spent 5 hours in Triage today, went in for reduced movement and found I was having tightenings every few minutes. Then waited three fricking hours to see the doctor. Her diagnosis was that baby just wanted the day off work (can't blame him tbh).

Trying to stay more hydrated and fend off these tightenings for another 2 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, my baseboards DO need scrubbing haha. Better get on that. Thanks Tulip!


----------



## charlie00134

Full term, woop. Get a move on now baby I'm tired of waiting!
I'm getting an awful lot of abdominal aches lately. Enough to make me wince and really uncomfortable. Is anyone else having this?


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

So I had my check up yesterday, and It is not what I wanted.
Little Madam, still have not moved, she is still in bridge, she is now weighing 2.8kgs.
They have set a date for the C Section on the 4th July 2014.

Now the nerves have kicked in, I have 3 weeks to prepare myself for this c section... :-( But on the bright side I get to meet my princess.

They kept on saying what a big head she has.... LOL

Hope you are all well.


----------



## charlie00134

At least you know what's going to happen now though Tymeg


----------



## tymeg

Yip very true...


----------



## callypygous

Let me introduce you to my impatient July Jellybean that chose to be a June Jellybean :haha:

Elena Cristina @ 36 weeks old
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 13









bean2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tymeg

Ah Cally, she is too precious!! I am so happy all is well and that you are both safe at home, 

Cant wait to hear the birth story....


----------



## lmbhj

Congrats Cally!

Woke this morning feeling like I. Am. Done. 
My whole body feels swollen. My legs and feet deff are. My husband says my face isn't. Though literally i pee only once or twice per night (so unlike me). The fluid is just hanging out. My hip joints and my hands are so sore. Hand me a tightly sealed jar to open, and i wouldnt be able to. Had to open my mascara with my teeth this morning. These hormones are kicking my butt! On the verge of tears. Just feeling so DONE. Yesterday was a good day, even got in a nice walk and DTD for good measure (with the hopes of getting things moved along). But today has nose dived since the moment i woke. Just feeling...tired, sore, swollen, achy, uncomfortable, emotional...DONE. 
I still have 3.5 weeks and i dont know how i am going to make it. Supposed to be warm up with the humidity starting Sunday (90's ) and not looking forward to it. 
Hoping tomorrow is a better day. 
Am i the only one feeling this?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm feeling very ready for it to be over too if I'm honest. About to go to midwife drop in about my aches I think, see if it's because anythings happening


----------



## Sun_Flower

Definitely getting towards the 'done' part. Last night was horrendous, it was SO HOT in my house, I couldn't sleep no matter what I did. Today I had to walk to the shop and get baby wipes as we'd run out, and walking home nearly killed mem I said to OH that I feel feeble and pathetic saying it, but the weather is making me want to cry. Damn pregnancy hormones :(


----------



## krissie328

callypygous said:


> Let me introduce you to my impatient July Jellybean that chose to be a June Jellybean :haha:
> 
> Elena Cristina @ 36 weeks old

She is so so precious! Congrats again hun.


----------



## SassyGee

Aww Cally she is just precious.

Ty, is her being in bridge position the only reason you'll be getting a c section? I just would think being that you're only 35wks there is still time for her to turn especially if you don't want a c section? But if you're good with that then that's all that matters.

My appt yesterday was uneventful :/ I had some blood work done and my first cervical check, not dilated any. I'm gonna start walking to see if that helps. Not really gonna try any of those crazy things you hear get labor started, been there done that with my first and she was still 10days late. Lol I am getting close to being done with being pregnant. My pubic bone hurts so bad when getting up and walking it's almost unbearable. And trying to move around in bed when laying down is absolute torture cuz of my pubic bone aching so bad with every move. Next wk I'll get a scan to see how big is he tho dr says after 36wks it's not very accurate as head could be in pelvic bone and not get a good measurement of it...so I won't be counting on the weight they tell me, just happy I get to see him again. 

Hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## krissie328

I am definitely achy and starting to get really bad cramping/possible contractions? when I am laying down. When I stand up they tend to go away. I am trying to stay on my feet with packing and resting on my ball but I am getting exhausted. 

I think the worst part is I have to go to the doctor's three times a week. I have my regular OB, the high risk OB for a biophysical profile and the diabetes nurse. I am definitely DONE with those.


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully some more July babies will show signs of coming soon, the ones which are ready to.do.so.of course


----------



## tymeg

Sassy, she is bridge, since 13 weeks, he says there is no way that she will move into position in the next 2 weeks, I went from only being 35 weeks, but measured 36 weeks 5 days at the scan yesterday, she already weighs 2.8kgs. So with another 3 more weeks, they suspect her to be anything between 3.6 and 4kgs.

My pubic bone has been a nightmare of pain for the past few weeks, I cant sit then im uncumfy, if I lay and try and turn from side to side I wanna die, but sitting on the toilet is the worst of it all, because I literally feel as though she will just fall out....!!

The dr said she is very stubborn, when he tried doing the scan she kicked and kit the scanner off my tummy lol....


----------



## tymeg

Oh and her compactum and rocking chair finally arrived!! Yay!!! So I am definately doing the nursery this weekend!!

Will upload pics when Im done, still waiting on her bedding to come though... eek.... But I have 3 other sets which I also ordered..... 

Need to wash all her baby things she got from the shower....

And all I need to get are some growers and vests and then I am ready for her, 

Need to get myself, some bras and panties and Im sorted....


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats Cally! 

It's so exciting that this thread is now having babies being born. It seems just like yesterday that it was so far away and now all of our dates are coming so soon! :)


----------



## charlie00134

I think my bag is now completely packed. Just missing CDs and snacks. Oh and i suppose a going home outfit for me but I'm not so fussed what I wear, I'm happy in anything.
Is everyone else all packed?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She is beautiful, Cally!!!

Will catch up in a few, ladies!


----------



## SassyGee

Heck no Charlie! I am not packed, my bag still sits empty LOL. I will be getting some travel size toiletries ,extra makeup, panties and pads today to pack. I got another nursing bra in today, it is Hot Milk Women's Iridescent Maternity and Nursing Bra. I got it from Amazon.com. I like it and think it'll be a good bra. Still need to take back the mortherhood one I got. Kingston's bag is packed and has been for awhile. Just waiting on time to pass now lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm nowhere near packed lol, I need to get it sorted!


----------



## JackJack82

Afternoon Ladies.

AHHHH Cally she is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations Again!!!!!

Ever since Tuesday when I got my induction date I have somewhere found a ton of energy. I guess its all the energy I balled up from being on bedrest since 31 weeks. I walk every night over 2 miles or so and nesting like crazy. I would love for him to decide to come again on his own instead of the induction. Silly little boy. I have loads of contractions but they fizzle out every time. OB didn't even check me tuesday as "I'm ready to go" I have a poll on my Facebook and all my friends and family are joking he'll come tomorrow being its Friday the 13th and a full moon.

A friend of mine had her baby 9 weeks ago. He is a little guy just now weighing 8 1/2 pounds. Its kind of crazy thinking Andrew very well could be that size in my belly . Andrew did not like me holding him on my bump though. Kept pushing on him and rolling away. 

Everyone have a great weekend. 15 days and counting.


----------



## SassyGee

Ty, oh I see. Well then, I hope it's smooth sailing for you. I think Kingston is head down, will find out for sure Wednesday. Tho past u/s have showed him being transverse and flipping all around.

Ok ladies, I do have things packed in my bag and other items I need to wash before packing them. Here is rundown of what I got today

Travel size of the following
-Shampoo
-Body wash
-Toothpaste
-Mouthwash
-Deodorant
-New toothbrush and holder
-New scrub for body
-Razors
-Face wipes

-Warm fuzzy socks
-House slippers
-Nightgown
-Shorts
-Tank top with built in shelf bra, they are my absolute fave
-Bikini panties....as all I own are thongs! The wifey was like do you actually own regular panties or do we need to buy some, I just looked at her and LOL buy some!!!!
-One of those high low dresses to wear home, quite comfortable to wear now, so think I'll go back and buy one in another color lol

And that's it for right now....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Feeling just slightly jealous tonight.

Two of my friends who were due within a week of me are in the middle of having their babies. One is in labour right now and was due 10 days before me, the other was due 6 days before me and had scheduled a c-section for June 26, but is in early labour too, and due to her placenta previa and placenta accreta, they can't let her labour for long, so she'll be going for her c-section soon.

Guess the full moon on Friday the 13th worked for them.

On one hand, I'm glad Asher is still baking, because he needs more time, but I'm so ready to meet my little man, so just SLIGHTLY jealous.


----------



## pooch

Cally-she's perfect!!

I decided that I would use our spare room as the new baby's room ( instead of her sharing dd's room) so i put up a wall decal i bought a while ago. Also sorted thru all baby stuff boxes and pulled out the bottles and breast pumps, burp cloths, etc. will install carseat after company leaves this weekend. Packed my bag except for toiletries. 
Hand going numb as i type this but swelling hasnt been that bad this time around. Insomnia is annoying but not an every night occurance thankfully. Swimming in our pool has been a blessing but realized i may not be able to go in for a while after birth...so sad that i am just realizing this !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

I love that decal pooch. If we had a girl I wanted to do pink, grey and yellow owls.


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't packed any toiletries :O really ought to do that. I have some miniature travel bottles I can fill up, might do that today. I also need to tidy up so everything isn't everywhere when I get home. It's not properly messy but I've been feeling so tired, hot and lazy that things have accumulated around my seat lol. Anyone want to share their nesting energy
Jackjack, hope he decides to make an appearance before your induction date!


----------



## lmbhj

Today is a new day! Felt so blah yesterday. But went to get super early last night (730) and slept till this morning. Getting up to pee less at night (only got up twice last night) which results in my waking up in the morning and feeling very swollen all over. Anyone one else getting this?! No good. 

My hands are puffy and feel arthritic. So weird. They were also falling asleep while i was doing my makeup this morning...jesh. I guess its just the fluid and the hormones loosening ALLLLLLL my joints. I did get some compression stockings for my lovely pitting edema in my legs, today is the first day i am wearing them. Was pretty interesting getting them on this morning, but they are on. Right foot still so much bigger than the other. 
A girl i work with is one week ahead of me, she came to me yesterday saying she was going home as she is having tons of pressure low in her belly and she just had to change her scrubs because her water is leaking! :) 
I can't wait to see this baby in my belly. Honestly dont know how i can go a couple more weeks. I am continuing to work 40hrs/week until July 3rd. due July 7th. 14 more days of work left.

Happy friday the 13th everyone!


----------



## charlie00134

Anyone else having terrible nausea?


----------



## Timewaster

Cally -Aww. Your baby is so gorgeous! Congratulations once again!

JackJack- Fingers crossed your baby comes before the induction date 

Pooch - that wall decal is too cute! I wish you would share your LO's bedroom pictures once its done. I am so curious as to what the rest will look like. :)

Imbhj - I really dont know if there is any correlation between less peeing and more swelling but if I had to guess, I would say no. I usually experience swelling if I have been driving for a long time an hour or more. 

I have been feeling naseous since the past few days alot. I hope its not a sign of labor. I cant wait to meet my baby but at the same time, dont want him to come before 38 weeks. The longer he cooks, the better for him. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

VENT: I have a open Children's Aid file due to my children witnessing domestic violence back in 2012. My ex and I are getting along, and have completed all the programs we were required to do by them. They are involved more to help us communicate and coparent than they are for the safety of the kids. They have never tried to apprehend them or had any intention to.
Anyway, a few weeks ago, I was talking to the worker who wanted to close our file, but I asked her to wait until we had completed our final program and were done with court, just in case my ex and I had a fallout again. Which we did. She set up a meeting between me and my ex, and we solved the problem. I haven't heard from her since then.
Now, this is going to make me sound like a bad parent, or like I can't provide for my kids, but earlier this week, my 5 year old was put on inhalers for allergy-induced asthma, and was put on another form of allergy medication. The medication and his aerochamber were not covered by my drug plan, so I had to shell out $75 of my gas and grocery money to get him his medication (he was struggling to breathe at night, so it was necessary). I did so knowing that Children's Aid will be able to help on the grocery front. $75 was all the money I had to my name.
I called my worker on TUESDAY to ask if she could possibly write me up a voucher for Walmart so that I could get lunch items and a few supper things to get us by for next week, as I don't get paid again until next Friday. Even $50 would help big time. I had to leave a message, which was fine. I waited all day Wednesday to hear back from her. Nothing. Called twice yesterday and STILL have not heard back from her.
My gas tank is on empty. My light is on, so whatever gas I have in there right now needs to last me until Friday.
So anyway, I called the head office this morning to ask if files are ever closed without informing the parties involved, as this is the ONLY reason I can think of as to why it's been over 48 hours and I STILL have not had my phone call returned by the worker, and what does the receptionist do?
She transfers me to my worker's voicemail to ask her, again resulting in no answer.
How the hell am I supposed to get an answer out of my worker as to whether or not the file has been closed if she can't even return my phone call requesting a small bit of assistance in feeding myself and my kids for the week?
Being 35 weeks pregnant this Sunday, I've been skipping meals to try and save what little food I have left in my house so that my children can eat. The Food Bank is not an option because they provide only two days worth of food, and are only open two days a week, and only for one hour. They open an hour before my kids get off the bus, and close just as they get off the bus. People are lined up at 9am for this 2pm opening, and I can't make myself or my three year old stand in line for that long.
I'm so frustrated. And hungry. Just wish I could get an answer, or help. Or something.


----------



## julybaby14

lmbhj said:


> Today is a new day! Felt so blah yesterday. But went to get super early last night (730) and slept till this morning. Getting up to pee less at night (only got up twice last night) which results in my waking up in the morning and feeling very swollen all over. Anyone one else getting this?! No good.
> 
> My hands are puffy and feel arthritic. So weird. They were also falling asleep while i was doing my makeup this morning...jesh. I guess its just the fluid and the hormones loosening ALLLLLLL my joints. I did get some compression stockings for my lovely pitting edema in my legs, today is the first day i am wearing them. Was pretty interesting getting them on this morning, but they are on. Right foot still so much bigger than the other.
> A girl i work with is one week ahead of me, she came to me yesterday saying she was going home as she is having tons of pressure low in her belly and she just had to change her scrubs because her water is leaking! :)
> I can't wait to see this baby in my belly. Honestly dont know how i can go a couple more weeks. I am continuing to work 40hrs/week until July 3rd. due July 7th. 14 more days of work left.
> 
> Happy friday the 13th everyone!

I am confused. Maybe I'm missing something or maybe the rules are different in the US. According to what my OB has told me, if your water breaks then you have to have the baby within 24 hours or else they will do a c section. The worry is risk of infection once the water is broken. I know in cases of premature rupture of the membranes (PROM) they allow you to go much longer, but you are monitored closely for any signs of fever, infection, or Fetal distress. 

Is this different elsewhere?? I keep seeing ladies here mention water breaking and no baby! Please fill me in on what I am misunderstanding!


----------



## moltal213

julybaby14 said:


> lmbhj said:
> 
> 
> Today is a new day! Felt so blah yesterday. But went to get super early last night (730) and slept till this morning. Getting up to pee less at night (only got up twice last night) which results in my waking up in the morning and feeling very swollen all over. Anyone one else getting this?! No good.
> 
> My hands are puffy and feel arthritic. So weird. They were also falling asleep while i was doing my makeup this morning...jesh. I guess its just the fluid and the hormones loosening ALLLLLLL my joints. I did get some compression stockings for my lovely pitting edema in my legs, today is the first day i am wearing them. Was pretty interesting getting them on this morning, but they are on. Right foot still so much bigger than the other.
> A girl i work with is one week ahead of me, she came to me yesterday saying she was going home as she is having tons of pressure low in her belly and she just had to change her scrubs because her water is leaking! :)
> I can't wait to see this baby in my belly. Honestly dont know how i can go a couple more weeks. I am continuing to work 40hrs/week until July 3rd. due July 7th. 14 more days of work left.
> 
> Happy friday the 13th everyone!
> 
> I am confused. Maybe I'm missing something or maybe the rules are different in the US. According to what my OB has told me, if your water breaks then you have to have the baby within 24 hours or else they will do a c section. The worry is risk of infection once the water is broken. I know in cases of premature rupture of the membranes (PROM) they allow you to go much longer, but you are monitored closely for any signs of fever, infection, or Fetal distress.
> 
> Is this different elsewhere?? I keep seeing ladies here mention water breaking and no baby! Please fill me in on what I am misunderstanding!Click to expand...

I'd love to know the answer too .. Made me think huh how is that even possible??


----------



## lmbhj

she was having lunch and she felt some wetness and thought her water were leaking so she went to the bathroom, and it was enough she had to change her pants. She then called her doc and since it wasn't a GUSH, he told her to come over to his office for them to check if it was in fact her water leaking or not. It did not end up being her waters. It was just exciting thinking how close we all are to having our little ones! 

In the US every pregnancy/provider is different. As for me, we are to call to report if our waters have ruptured and they evaluate the situation. contractions? how close? are they strep neg or pos? Depending, some will have you come in right away to get checked, others will have you labor at home a little bit until contractions (if any) are closer, but my providers do not wait longer than 24hrs to deliver after waters break. Obviously everyone is different and all places have different protocols in place.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

My sisters waters broke at 33 weeks. Drs admitted her and prevented labor for a week. My nephew was born at 34 weeks. Because her waters had broken she was kept in hospital and was closely monitored. I think she was even given medication to help fight and prevent infection just incase. They dont always induce labor or csection because your waters break. It depends on the situation. Is mum and bubs safe etc.

My first my waters broke at 31 weeks. But it was only a small leak which fixed itself. your waters regenerate (this is what I was told anyway) and I carried on and had my little man at 38 weeks. Tests were positive that it was my waters/amniotic fluid. Im fuzzy on the details bevause being a ftm I was just freaking out in the hospital


----------



## tymeg

Hey brandi. Hope you are sorted and came right. 
You should not have to be dealing with this at this time.
big hugs wish there was something I could do to help you.

Afm....... I am nesting today dictating to the hubby, housekeeper and my sis.... lol
even got my mil to come over in the storm to bring us a ladder. Lol
hubby stressed out because our car broke yesterday and he hates the fact that he is not mobile.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, thankfully, I did. Turned out the worker had to leave quickly on a family emergency so was unable to change her voicemail and will be out indefinitely, but not a single receptionist I spoke to over three days felt it appropriate to say she was out.

I finally just called the intake line and explained the situation and they tracked down a worker who wrote up a voucher for me, so now our cupboards are stocked.


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Ladies.

How did everyone's Friday the 13th, full moon go? 
Ugggg I had a great time with friends and family. 
Had a great dinner and watched a movie.
Well yesterday morning and lunch time I had water BM (TMI)
During movie was having contractions every 10 mins lasting an min each. Movie got over got up and walked to my moms guest room instant nausea barely made it to bathroom.Talk about everyone freaking out. I was miserable. Contractions still coming but not any closer together. So much pressure too! Andrew moving ALL over the place. 
After an hour I fell asleep in my mothers bed. Best nights sleep EVER....
This morning feel great. 
Going to get a walk in, a little swimming, and shopping... 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I have two friends. One was due July 4, the other was due July 14. My friend due July 4 had her baby yesterday morning, at 11:16am by emergency section. She laboured and he got stuck. He was born with craniosynostosis, meaning his skull is fusing early. His older sister has it too.

The one due July 14, I put on her Facebook about the full moon and Friday the 13th and said I bet her baby would be born by today.

I just saw on her Facebook that she went into labour last night and had her baby girl by emergency section at 12:16am this morning, June 14. She needs help breathing. Both babies were 6lbs 12oz...and an almost 7lbs baby at 36 weeks for my friend is incredible!!! 

I'm glad my little man is still cooking and getting stronger, but I can help but be incredibly jealous at the same time that they were due just before me and they both get to hold their babies already.

Glad I have you ladies to be pregnant with me and get me through.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got Asher's room letters in today!!!
 



Attached Files:







asher.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charlie00134

Jackjack it sounds like Andrew could be here soon! 

Afm I'm not even having strong BH so as much as I want her here next week I don't think it's going to happen :(


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Got Asher's room letters in today!!!

These are so cute Brandi!


----------



## pooch

Sleeping hurts...this stinks.


----------



## moltal213

pooch said:


> Sleeping hurts...this stinks.

Agreed :cry: .. I want sleep NOW!


----------



## charlie00134

I miss sleep too, I'm awake every hour or so moving position. Not going to get much more sleep when baby comes though.


----------



## Sun_Flower

But the sleep you WILL get will be so much more comfortable :) xx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Agreed on the sleep, although today miraculously i slept in 3 long shifts! Feeling actually refreshed....It's a bit of a trial making it through the night though innit.
x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What the hell is sleep? Lord knows I'm not getting any here either lol. My legs and hips hurt too much no matter what position I'm in. It's almost July, right?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, last night was horrible. But on the bright side, all that hands and knees scrubbing of my bathroom floors and walls should help turn little man Anterior.

TMI Warning

Spoiler
I went to bed around 10:30pm and at 11:15pm, saw the bathroom light go on. This isn't unusual, so didn't think anything of it until I heard "splash splash splash splash" followed by "Oh no." Not exactly the words you want to hear at 11:15pm when you're trying to sleep.

I got up to go see what was going on (and which kid it was, cuz sometimes my autistic 7-year-old likes to play in toilet water, or throw entire rolls of toilet paper in the toilet for fun). 

There's my son, standing in a wet puddle of crap, trying to wipe it all off his butt, while urinating on my bathroom cupboards, with more crap just literally waterfalling out of his ass. I knew he just couldn't control it. 

I told him to stop and go sit back on the toilet, and that's when it hit me. There was barely any crap in the toilet. My floor had a brand new shade of brown, my walls were painted brown from white. Both of his legs were covered in thick brown crap right down to his feet. It looked like he was wearing pants. Except his underwear and jammy pants were just literally filled...and the crap just wouldn't stop coming. I made him stand in the shower and rinse all the crap off himself, and it was still literally pouring out of him while I scrubbed the floors, walls and toilet with bleach. It just wouldn't stop.

Now my house smells like a lovely combination of poop and bleach.

Thank god it's garbage day. And I have laundry facilities in my house. I never want to see that again.


----------



## lmbhj

Happy Monday ladies! Woke up this morning (well one of the million times i woke up) to use the bathroom at 4am and lost my plug! I know labor can still be a few weeks away, but i was so excited i couldn't get back to sleep! I have been having a lot of cramping in my lower abdomen wrapping into my back. It was just so nice to see my body going in the right direction and felt like the cramping i was feeling was paying off!
Those of you who have had children, how long before you went into labor did you loose your plug?


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

lmbhj said:


> Happy Monday ladies! Woke up this morning (well one of the million times i woke up) to use the bathroom at 4am and lost my plug! I know labor can still be a few weeks away, but i was so excited i couldn't get back to sleep! I have been having a lot of cramping in my lower abdomen wrapping into my back. It was just so nice to see my body going in the right direction and felt like the cramping i was feeling was paying off!
> Those of you who have had children, how long before you went into labor did you loose your plug?

My first, I lost my plug and had a bloody show on the saturday and went into labor monday morning at 9am. My son was born at 12.28pm

My daughter I lost my plug in bits. Had a stretch and sweep and didn't go into labor for another week.


----------



## pooch

lmbhj said:


> Happy Monday ladies! Woke up this morning (well one of the million times i woke up) to use the bathroom at 4am and lost my plug! I know labor can still be a few weeks away, but i was so excited i couldn't get back to sleep! I have been having a lot of cramping in my lower abdomen wrapping into my back. It was just so nice to see my body going in the right direction and felt like the cramping i was feeling was paying off!
> Those of you who have had children, how long before you went into labor did you loose your plug?

i didn't lose mine until my water broke...so no help here! water breaking was the first step for me-that day i had an appt and wasn't effaced or dilated at all and was so bummed!! it's so annoying that we can't be given the exact date that we'll go into labor, that's it's all just a crap shoot!


----------



## celine

I didnt noticably lose my plug with my first two...with ds wates broke randomly 15 mins before edd and he was born 8 hours later, dd i had contractions....
Im feelng full and fed up and extremely tired...even though ive done nothing.


----------



## JackJack82

I never lost my plug with the first 2 until they broke my water.

This time I lost it at 33 weeks. Still waiting for little man to make his arrival. 39 weeks today. 

11 days today no matter what. Getting a little nervous but oh so ready.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I lost my plug with contractions for my first child...woke up to both and she was born just short of 9 hours later. My son swallowed his on his way out, and my youngest, I started losing it in bits after my 3rd sweep and went into labour the next day (after pumping too...I had her at 41 weeks)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had a little bit of plug loss after my failed sweep at 41 weeks, then had a lot of plug loss throughout the day I went in to Labour - contractions started at midnight that night xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My friend who babysits my daughter was due 6 days before me. She had her baby on the weekend. At 35w5d, she weighed 6lbs 12oz which is AMAZING for being a month early. She had a bit of trouble with her breathing and they had to put her on CPAP, but they're taking her off today and seeing how she does. She's a cute little thing. If she does well on room air, she'll probably be home by the end of next week. If not, they're gonna put her on nasal cannula and slowly decrease her oxygen until she's ready.

She's a cutie.


----------



## Timewaster

Wow. 6lb 12 oz baby is a big baby for 35 weeks. I had my daughter at 40 weeks 4 days and she was 6 lbs 9 oz.

My sister was due on Friday and still no baby. She is getting pretty depressed, hope her baby comes soon.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Midwife appointment today... I noticed on my paperwork where they write if bubs is engaged etc shes put 4/5 so is bubs only just a little bit engaged or is bubs almost fully engaged? ?


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies

So Friday the 13th, started off with me waking up to hands that could not move.
My hands were so swollen, I could not close them at all.... FREAKY!!!

I was in so much pain, with swollen hands and feet.

Anyway I needed to go and update my details with the Tax man, and much to my surprise I got a nice refund which will be paid to me in 21 working days 

Then we proceeded to go and get all the last minute nursery items, and on our way home our car broke down, so we have been without a car all weekend.

I went to dr, because I could not get rid of my headache, dr says that my blood pressure was a bit elevated, and the hands and feet were very swollen, and I have a sinus infection.

Put me on bed rest and wanted me to come back on Monday for a check up.

Anyway, all I have been doing is nesting and sorting out the house.

So I have very sore hands, wrists, feet, ankles, and I can barely move from side to side when I try and lay down, sleep has become something of the past, I dont even know what that is anymore, I got up 5 times alone last night to go to wee.....

Dr said sleep with my feet elevated, goodness me, how difficult is that!!

Hope you all are well.....................


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - ouch you poor thing. I've only recently started waking up to feet already swollen - previously they'd have gone down by morning....They're not sore though thank goodness. Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## tymeg

they say on Dr Google its carpel tunnel, that is why its paining....
And none of my shoes will go on my feet.
So I am stuck with slippers at work... lol

I so just want to say that I am going to start maternity leave now... LOL, but I promised to work till the 30th!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not too much farther, tymeg. Almost to the 30th.

Mum, it means that she can feel 4/5ths of the baby's head, so only 1/5th engaged.

So, anyone else feel like it's dragging again now that we're in our last month/hitting full term?


----------



## tymeg

Today, I am not in the mood for this people at work...
And so feel like I am going to walk out today!! Argh!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Am I the only one who wants more time to prepare and doesn't want the baby to come yet, lol?

Only 23 days to go. It feels too soon!

Sorry to hear about those of you that aren't feeling well and can't sleep. I've been rather lucky in that at most I only ever get up in the night to pee once and sometimes not until 6am. I do find it very hard to sleep without my long body pillow though. It's a complete godsend.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Dragging terribly! I thought parts of 2nd tri dragged but this is ridiculous! hehe


----------



## tymeg

Ive literally got 2 weeks and 3 days and then little madam will be here, and I feel as though I have so much to do still!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The only thing I have left is to get the second coat of paint on his walls and put up his room letters. But yesterday I found out, I may have to buy a whole new travel system. There are reports of the carriage part of the stroller popping out from the wheel of the Baby Trend stroller I have. It's never been used, but I don't want to risk an injury to my baby because of a faulty stroller, so now I'm looking into something new before he gets here. Complete waste of money.


----------



## SassyGee

Good morning ladies. Sorry some of you are swelling so bad and getting up frequently at night. I only experience swelling when I've been on my feet too long and maybe get up 2x in the night. Stupid me fell asleep floating in our pool yesterday so now the back of my legs are on FIRE and I'm moving even slower than normal from the pain of the sunburn! Our laminate floors are finally getting laid in our bedroom, woohoo to house projects being bout done. I really need to take pics of Kingston's room so y'all can see, it came out sooooo good. I'm ready for him to be here but at same time I am not. We've dr appt tomorrow and will get our last u/s, EEK. I'm sooooo curious what he will look like. Will he look like my daughters any or completely different? Feels like I've been pregnant forever and now it's almost over...


----------



## JackJack82

Doctor's appointment today. May be the last one :happydance: Interested to see what she says and what they do. I know she wants to do one more sono to estimate his weight and check placenta and fluid levels. I will also find out more about my induction time. I'm hoping its very early morning and I can have bubs in my arms by breakfast time Friday morning. 
I have finished everything now. Bags packed completely, car seat installed, everything disinfected, just waiting it out now. Starting to get impatient but nervous. 10 days and counting :dance:


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Jackjack!

I am no where ready but I do want bubs to come sooner rather than later. Hubby starts his new job June 30th two hours away so I would like to have him before that. 

I have a doctor appointment and bpp today so maybe I can finally get an induction date for next week.


----------



## pooch

I need to install my car seat...trying to think if there's anything I plan on doing between now and due date that it will get in the way? I don't think so.
I decided I wanted to hire a doula again for this birth after saying the whole time I don't want one. I'd like to have an advocate on my side (other than DH) at the hospital with me to try my hardest to have a natural birth. I don't want to get an epidural again! I just called one and she said she could do it if she could find a back-up. She also said (after I told her I felt like i could go any moment) that our bodies tend to remember and that if you went early before most of the time you go early again, etc. I was only 4 days early with my DD so I guess I should stop worrying about going 4 weeks early with this one.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...I found out today that the travel system I bought only has a 6 month warranty on it. I bought it on clearance in December and haven't used it yet, but the warranty is already up. I found this out after a friend posted on the Baby Trend website that her stroller that she purchased NEW had the frame pop out of the wheels randomly. Thankfully, her child wasn't hurt.

So I guess I'm shopping for a new travel system


----------



## michelle8733

I agree with a lot of you ladies, time has seemed to slow down lately and the symptoms are starting to get worse for me. I get up between 4-6 times a night to pee and can never get comfortable! I probably actually get about 4 hours of sleep a night, but I guess it's preparing us for when our babies are here. I've had sore ankles and knees lately and my ankles have been swelling as well. Also, a newer symptom I've had in the last week or so has felt like my groin muscles or something near that area have been sore when I move around. Has anyone else had that?? Oh, and also the usual discharge I've been having a lot of the past 3 or 4 weeks. 

As for being prepared, we are all set pretty much. I just have a few more items I'm waiting on to arrive in the mail like my boppy pillow and monitor. Other than that, we are all set. Oh, and this weekend we plan on packing our hospital bag. After that, it's just a waiting game. My next checkup isn't til next Thursday, and then after that, I will have one a week til baby Scarlett Grace arrives! :)

Now that my pregnancy is almost over, I was looking through some of my pics and thought it was pretty cool to see the progression...

Anyone else want to share their progression pics?? :)
 



Attached Files:







1monthpreggy.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 7









11weekspreggy.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8









23wks2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









27wks2.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 9









35weekspreggy.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JackJack82

Ok so appointment went fabulous. OB said if I make it to my induction date she will be very very surprised. She even made the comment with as far dilated as I am 4.5 and 80% effaced and baby engaged that IF I wanted to I could check in tonight break my water and go ahead and have him OR go home and wait it out. I chose to wait it out. Felt heck I've been "trying" to have him since April 24th now whats a few more days. Plus I have a 4 year old I would like to cuddle for a few more hours or days if possible. Its going to be very hard being away from him while in hospital. The few nights I was admitted for preterm labor he cried for me :-( 
Scan went great. Figuring 7-8 pounds. This late hard to tell though. He wasn't moving around a whole lot. Pretty cramped in there. He was sucking his thumb though. Adorable. 
Really hard to wrap my mind around this being the last weekend I have without a brand new baby. Our town celebrates the 4th of July and fireworks this weekend. My son loves them so hoping we can make it to the festivities.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Will update if anything happens.


----------



## Timewaster

Brandi - I am sorry. Hope you find another stroller soon.

michelle- wow! Its always amazing looking at those progression picutures. Unfortunately, I dont have any to share. I very camera shy when I am pregnant.

I had my 37 week apt today. So right now, I am about 1.5 cm dilated (not quite a 2, the doctor said), cervix has thinned (didnt mention by how much) and doc could feel the baby's head. At my 36 week apt, she couldnt feel the baby's head.

My doc seems pretty positive and offered to induce me at 39 weeks since she will be out of town for a week around my due date. (I want to be induced on my due date because my parents will be in town to look after my two girls). 

Anyhow, I said Ill decide and let my obgyn know at my 38 week apt.


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful pictures michelle. I did not take any pictures until 30 weeks. 

I had my doctor's appointment today. I have been having intermittent contractions since 4 am. She checked me and said that I was 1.5 cm and softening but still kinda firm. She discussed not inducing until after July 2nd so that was disappointing, but I know it is for the best.


----------



## SassyGee

All you ladies give me hope that maybe I'll get the news of being dilated/thinned or effaced tomorrow. Do you feel any different??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No different, just extremely uncomfortable. Little man has him butt RIGHT in my ribs.


----------



## Timewaster

Sassygee - not very different just alot more pressure when I stand up and walk and more uncomfortable and restless at night. Other than that, same as hefor5.


----------



## krissie328

Yea I second a ton of pressure when standing especially in my bum.


----------



## celine

krissie328 said:


> Yea I second a ton of pressure when standing especially in my bum.

Yes i have this! Urgh its uncomfy! 
I have my 38 week app today,mw is coming to my house :)


----------



## Linnypops

Hmm - I feel like this baby will never come out. I occasionally get a feeling of pressure at the bottom of my bump or a bit of lightening crotch but nothing strong or consistent. They don't check dilation here till 40 weeks+ I don't think, so no idea what's happening really. Is it normal in the US for the doctors to schedule inductions before 40w? They won't even consider it here unless you're getting towards 42w. Which I think might have me begging for mercy. x


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

So nice to see everyone is coming along, cant believe our babies will be here soon, OMW, what a journey we have all been on.

I just wanted to take a moment and say THANK YOU, to each and everyone of you, that have been there and offered advice.

These are really our miracle babies..... IM SO EXCITED...

Im in a lot of pain in hands and wrists, and I have a lump in my neck, just popped out last night.... Im just thinking that in 2 weeks time, little madam will be in my arms...


----------



## krissie328

I am being induced at 39 weeks due to diabetes. Otherwise m doctor only induces for medical reasons before 41 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Same in Canada. They won't induce until 41 weeks unless for medical reasons


----------



## Timewaster

In U.S, it depends on your doctor. 

My sister is 40 weeks and 5 days today but the doctor refuses to induce her. Perhaps part of the reason is my sister was not dilated at 40 weeks. 

On the other hand, my doctor offered to induce me at 39 weeks. I'm 1.5 cm dilated and doc seems hopeful that I'll be more dilated at my 38 weeks.

I should mention I have had no complications through out my pregnancy and baby is measuring on target.


----------



## Frustrated1

I've had absolutely no pain or pressure lower down. It must be because our baby is transverse. Sometimes I feel like what's left of my muscles around the bottom of my bump are sore, but that's it. 

Am off for a scan in 40 mins to see whether the baby is still transverse. I'm pretty positive he is. There were two of us last night at my aqua natal class with breech or transverse babies. The midwife who runs the class got us both to do duck dives in the deep end of the pool. Apparently this can help to turn the baby, although it can take 48 hours. I'm not sure whether it helped JB to turn, but it did give him hiccups! It involved swimming down towards the bottom of the pool and doing a head over heels under water before coming up. It might be worth you trying it *Tymeg*.


----------



## charlie00134

38 weeks tomorrow and soooo ready for baby to be born!! I'm fully engaged and have been for a week but they don't check for dilation over here unless you're suspected to be in labour. Midwife tomorrow and I'm hoping I can talk them into doing/arranging a sweep because I'm getting so tired and uncomfortable it's stressing me out! 
When I asked the consultant about a membrane sweep he said there's no point because they don't work in first pregnancies but this isn't true I've found so I'm going to try push for one. I want to try and get her out before the Tour De France arrives in about 2 weeks and closes my town down!


----------



## Frustrated1

Well, he's a good boy after all and is now head down. I'm not sure if it was the duck dive or not. I'm just pleased that I can now have my home birth. His current estimated weight is 6 lbs and 14 oz so it looks like he will be about 8 1/2 lbs by the time he arrives, which is what I was. Thankfully his legs are now longer too - hopefully he will be tall like me rather than short like his daddy!


----------



## Tulip

Time is dragging here too, I'm desperate to finish work and enjoy this rare sunshine that we're having in NI!


----------



## SassyGee

That's awesome Frustrated. I'm hoping our lil guy to weight about the same,be tall and to be darker than myself. We shall see. My mom, brother and nephew plan on coming out either 3 or 4th wk of July so I hope he makes his debut soon. I'd like for those who live near us to have visited before my family come visit that way my family can enjoy their visit without a lot of guest popping over. 

Are y'all of the opinion if one of your babies come late, early or on time so do the subsequent babies??? My oldest was 10days late and I chose to be induced for my 2nd as we were in the middle of moving between 2 states so I've no clue if she would have been early or late...


----------



## Frustrated1

I've no idea whether the body has any memory as regards delivery Sassy as this is my first. It will be interesting to see which of us goes first though as I think we are both due on the same date and both had very accurate due dates due to IVF? I think JB will be late though. Based on nothing other than the fact that I was 9 days late and that if he is late it will make things tricky with visitors!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Babies will come whenever. My first was 2 days before her due date, my second was 12 days before his, but my third was 7 days late.


----------



## Timewaster

Brandi - Aww, shucks! You shattered all hope for me, brandi. I was thinking this baby will be coming around the same time as my girls. 

My first came at 40+4 and second came at 40+2 and so was hoping this one would be here around 39+5 to 40+5. :(


----------



## SassyGee

Boo Brandie lol not what we wanted to hear. Well no change in my cervix from last week :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The third baby, they say, is the "wild card"..the one who will not follow a pattern. Seemed to be true with me as to when she came, but she still followed suit on labour patterns. My labours have always gotten shorter by about 2 hours (8h55m to 7h15m to 4h45m)...so I'm expecting a two hours labour this time. When he comes? No idea. I have a feeling about July 9th though.


----------



## celine

Haha Brandi i have indeed heard the third is the wildcard.
My first came at 40wk and my second at 39+6 so im expecting round the same time.


----------



## charlie00134

38 weeks today, time to get out please baby


----------



## tymeg

Frustrated if I could swim I would have tried that, but I can not swim for the life of me LOL


----------



## Frustrated1

tymeg said:


> Frustrated if I could swim I would have tried that, but I can not swim for the life of me LOL

Ah, probably best not to try that then! Have you looked at the spinning babies website? That has lots of recommended positions for getting baby to turn.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

10 more days to term for me here! I feel so far behind all you ladies, Gah!

At least my ticker changed this morning and now I'm on the last square, lol. And even though I've set my alarm for half an hour from now to get the kids ready for school, I've been up for over an hour, unable to crash again. Must be hitting the last month that makes it impossible to sleep.


----------



## tymeg

Yes I did check it out.... It just scares me a bit, I dont want to do anything that will harm her.....

I feel as though now, I must just leave her, it was not fate to give natural birth, after all, all 3 of my sisters had to have C Sections, for different reasons etc....


----------



## tymeg

Brandi, you not far behind me, 
7 days to full term and then 14 days to babies arrival....
8 days till my next check up...
And I am seriously contemplating, making this my last week of work!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel like I'm going to burst at the seems already
 



Attached Files:







10458472_321961514626568_620610186915053177_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## charlie00134

Midwife won't sweep until 40 weeks. I'm officially miserable. I'm in too much pain to get any sleep. My waterproof phone broke after it got wet last night. People have been blocking my drive today. Midwife has left me in a lot of pain after trying to work out which way up baby is and I still have to go for a scan at 2 to double check. 
It's all getting too much for me now :'(
Sorry to be on such a downer I'm just miserable, fed up and can't stop crying.


----------



## tymeg

Ah Charlie, I feel it with you, and Yes brandi, i too feel as though I am gonna burst any minute.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww, it's alright Charlie. My midwife is the same...no sweeps til 40 weeks. You're almost there, hun.


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, Brandi! You are getting big! Are you much bigger this time round than with your first? Even though I've put on 40lbs (ouch), my bump isn't as big as i thought it would be yet. Still, JB is nearly 7lbs already so i guess i must just be carrying small due to my height (5ft 9).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've been all belly with all of my kids. I'm very short, so have a short torso. I'm only 5' 1/4" so my babies have nowhere to go but out at a certain point, lol. Will post comparison pics in a few minutes. Gotta get kiddos off to school.


----------



## charlie00134

Day goes from bad to worse. I went for the scan and baby is head down as I knew, in fact very low down they said. 
Well I was scanned on the portable machine in delivery suite and while they were scanning away they kept looking at her kidneys. After a little while they explained they think one of her kidneys may be enlarged, they say they could be wrong but I need to go back for a scan tomorrow on the proper machine.


----------



## Timewaster

Charlie - I'm so sorry, I hope it turns out to be nothing concerning tomorrow.

Brandi -wow! and I thought I was big.

I am also 5"1. At 28 weeks, my tummy looked pretty big and everyone assumed the baby was going to arrive any moment. However, at 37 weeks, I dont think my tummy looks any bigger even though I have been putting on weight and fundal height keeps increasing.

Does anyone have an intuition of when their baby is going to arrive? I have a feeling baby is going to come between 39 and 40 weeks. I will be very surprised if I go up to 41 weeks. Anyone else?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwwww, hope they are wrong, charlie!

36 weeks with all of my kids.
 



Attached Files:







36weeksZoe.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









36weeksIzzy.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









431221_102260649929990_1508709824_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a strong feeling about July 9 being the day I'll have him. I'll be 38w3d


----------



## Timewaster

Brandi, thats big and very cute tummy. I like having a big pregnant belly so that people know I am actually pregnant and not fat. 

Did you have big babies or average sized babies?


----------



## Frustrated1

Charlie - I hope it turns out to be nothing to worry about.

Brandi - I think you look slightly bigger, although the same shape, with each one.

Still painting the nursery here. How can one room have so much woodwork in it!

I think 20th July for me, so 10 days late!


----------



## tymeg

is there anything I can use for this damn hand and wrist pain, geewiz its driving me nuts its so painful.

The pharmacy, gave me some arnica gel now....

They dont want to give me a wrist guard, because they dont want me to cut circulation....


----------



## Sun_Flower

My daughter was 13 days late, knowing my luck I'll be huge and pregnant and grumpy till 42 weeks this time, lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've outgrown all my maternity clothes already, lol. I'm not willing to spend money when he could be here in as little as 10 days.

My first two were 6lbs 6.5oz and 6lbs 12oz, and my third was 8lbs 1oz.


----------



## charlie00134

I looked up the kind of things connected to it and it now feels more likely as I had kidney reflux as a child and that's hereditary. 24 hours and 20 minutes until the scan to find out.
Wish my hubby could come :(


----------



## SassyGee

Don't stress yourself out yet Charlie, they could be wrong.
I'm short too, 5ft and my weight gain has been all over. I've no waist so I feel like he is squished. Leaning over any just about kills me. Getting dressed is a ridiculous task that can leave me winded lol.
I've a feeling he will be late only because I want him early or on time! Wifey wants him early and talks about it all the time.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Gorgeous bump brandi!! 

As for intuition I think ill be over due. And itll be a week day. I keep having dreams where im in labor but the baby just never comes and then labor stops and I wake up... :-/

Charlie- try not to stress, it could be nothing. Hoping your scan goes well...

Im so ready to meet this little one although we dont have names. Thrown a few around but not set on any yet...


----------



## JackJack82

Wow what a night. The night before last I had some hard core contractions that I "tried" to ignore but woke me up in the middle of the night. Nothing yesterday. 10 o'clock last night was woken up by what I can only explain as someone trying to rip me from bum to lady parts. Also ripping side pains and back pains. Head was throbbing as well. Tmi but got up and RAN to the rest room. Diarrhea and then vomiting. My head was pounding so took two Tylenol and I think with the pain helped me sleep. However woke up still having contractions. Going to monitor for awhile then call my OB. Fingers crossed. I know she said Tuesday I'm ready and could break my water to get things active but I'm still kinda hoping to go on my own.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Goodluck jack, I hope this is it for you!!

I had vomiting and alot of bowel movements as well as contractions and pains with my 2 previous pregnancies and gave birth only a few hours later. So fingers crossed foe you.


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck jackjack 

I'm actually reasonably calm all things considered. If it's what I had its treatable and I grew out of it. It'd just be nice to not have to wait to know


----------



## pooch

had my weekly appointment today and was told I tested positive for Strep B which means that when my water breaks I need to get to the hospital so they can start me on IV antibiotics...Anyone else test positive or hear about this? I wasn't told I was positive with my first and didn't get antibiotics so I'm not sure if this is new for me or they didn't test last time. No changes in effacement or dilation (still 50% and fingertip only) and no more weight gain (i'm at 50 lbs which is where I was with DD, too...she ended up being a few ounces shy of 10 lbs so I'm going to assume this baby is pretty big, too) but am 15 lbs lighter than with my first since I started off lower. But my belly is HUGE and hurts like heck around my belly button...see pic (I am not naked in the picture but since I didn't have any makeup on I took it in the dark, haha).
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's not just when your water breaks, pooch. It's when you go into labour. Of 4 pregnancies, I tested positive in one of them. I made it to the hospital in time, but they sent me home claiming false labour. I made it back there two hours later, having had dilated another 5cm in that time span, but they piddled around because of what they believed earlier and I didn't start antibiotics until 15 minutes before they broke my water. 15 minutes after they broke it, my son was born. My waters have never broken on their own, and waters breaking on their own is actually a rare occurrence, unless it's Hollywood, lol.

My son DID end up in NICU for a week. He stopped breathing when he was 3 hours old, because he swallowed the plug on his way out, but even suctioning him didn't get him breathing again. They did CPR for 10 minutes before he started again, and so they put him on a 7 day course of IV antibiotics because I had been group B positive. He continued to have a few apneic spells for the first few days. They believe his exposure and my lack of antibiotics contributed to why he didn't breathe on his own after removing the obstruction, and why he continued to have spells for a few days. He's fine now, 5 years old, but it could have been a lot worse.

It's not really something to mess with so even if you aren't sure if you're in labour, go anyway and get checked, because it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## pooch

Good to know Brandi. With my first my water broke as step one with labor so I'm not sure if it's likely to happen again or not but they said that IV antibiotics won't get to the baby UNTIL the water breaks...you would think they would want to put me on antibiotics orally now or at least in a week or two? He acted like it wasn't a big deal. I'm waiting to hear back from a doula I called and will try to get info out of her to see if there's anything I can do beforehand since the dr didn't give me any info.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

GBS isn't a big deal to you. It comes and goes and doesn't affect us, but it can negatively affect the baby. I was never told to wait until the waters break, so not sure either way on whether the antibiotics have to wait or not until the water breaks. For many women though, breaking their water speeds up labour and I was told that you need antibiotics for at least 4 hours prior to giving birth.

I found this site. Hope it helps a bit

https://evidencebasedbirth.com/groupbstrep/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here...



> What is the evidence for antibiotics during labor to prevent early GBS infection?
> 
> To answer this question, I will walk you through the most important studies that led to how we most commonly try to prevent early GBS infections in the U.S. today.
> 
> GBS emerged as a widespread threat to newborns in the early 1970s. At that time, 1.7 of every 1,000 infants had early GBS infection (CDC 2010). In 1973, a researcher proposed giving pregnant women penicillin to stop early GBS infections in infants (Franciosi et al. 1973).
> 
> First, researchers tried giving penicillin to women before labor, but this didnt work. Although penicillin temporarily lowered GBS levels, by the time women went into labor the GBS levels were back up again (Gardner et al. 1979).
> 
> Abbi laboring in the hospital with antibiotics for GBS.
> Abbi laboring in the hospital with antibiotics for GBS.
> 
> Next, researchers tried giving antibiotics to women with GBS during labor. In the late 1980s, three groups of researchers in the U.S., Spain, and Finland randomly assigned women with GBS to either receive IV antibiotics during labor (penicillin or ampicillin) or no antibiotics (Boyer & Gotoff 1985; Tuppurainen and Hallman 1989; Matorras et al. 1991).
> 
> In a recent Cochrane review, researchers combined the results of these 3 studies that had a total of 500 pregnant women. They found that when women with GBS had antibiotics during labor, their infants risk of catching early GBS infection dropped by 83% (Ohlsson & Shah 2013).
> 
> As the Cochrane reviewers noted, there were quite a few limitations to these 3 studies. In their summary, the reviewers said There is no valid information from these three small, old, and biased trials to inform clinical practice. However, an alternative perspective would be that there is some valid information from these studies, along with some limitations to the evidence.




> What is the best time to receive antibiotics for GBS?
> 
> Amy and her 3rd son. Amy was GBS positive but did not have antibiotics-- her son was born 27 minutes after her first real contraction!
> Amy and her 3rd son. Amy was GBS positive but did not have antibiotics her son was born 27 minutes after her first real contraction!
> 
> The CDC recommends that antibiotics be given every 4 hours, starting more than 4 hours before birth. Recent evidence supports these recommendation:
> 
> In 2013, researchers looked at 7,691 live births that took place during 2003-2004 in the U.S. (randomly selected out of >600,000 births), along with 254 infants who had early GBS infection (Fairlie et al., 2013). About 1 in 3 women had antibiotics during labor (31%), and 59% of women received antibiotics more than 4 hours before birth.
> 
> When penicillin or ampicillin was given more than 4 hours before birth, it was effective 89% of the time. In contrast, giving antibiotics 2-4 hours before birth was effective 38% of the time. Antibiotics given less than 2 hours before birth were effective 47% of the time. When Clindamycin (another antibiotic) was used in place of penicillin, it worked very poorly (only 22% effective). There was no statistical difference between the 2-4 hour window and the 2-0 hour window, so even though the percentages look different, they are not statistically significant.
> 
> In another study published in 2013, researchers reviewed the medical records of 4,756 women who received antibiotics during labor for GBS 1,149 received antibiotics for less than 4 hours, and 3,633 receiving antibiotics for 4 or more hours. More infants whose mothers received less than 4 hours of antibiotics had a discharge diagnosis of sepsis when compared to infants whose mothers received 4 hours or more of antibiotics (1.4% versus 0.4%.) (Turrentine et al., 2013).


----------



## Timewaster

Good luck, Jackjack! Hope this is it for you :)

Oh, wow. I did not know strep B was so bad for baby. I never had it but my sister (FTM) tested positive at her 37 week appt (she is now 41 weeks). The doctor just casualy told her they will give her antibiotics once she is in labor.


----------



## celine

Hmm intuition..i think i might goverdue or maybe after 39 weeks..size wise im a shortie like brandi 5ft 1 and have had a 2,8kg and then a 3,3kg baby (6 then 7ish pounds)


----------



## charlie00134

I don't think they even test for strep B overhere, what does the test entail?


----------



## Linnypops

Yeah i've never heard of the strep test here....from what I can gather it's a pretty high occurrence in women.


----------



## Sun_Flower

They don't routinely test for Strep B over here - it's a BIG subject of contention because of the issues strep b can cause and from what I remember there's a campaign that's calling for it to become part of routine testing xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Linny, it's a swab, like a long qtip, inserted into the vagina, and then swabbed along the edge of the rectal opening that tests for bacteria. The results take about 48 hours, as the lab then grows the sample and if bacteria grow, then it's positive. The results are only good for 5 weeks though, so if you have it done at say 34 weeks and you go beyond 39 weeks, you have to do it again. I've tested positive in 1 out of 4 pregnancies.


----------



## Frustrated1

Completely unrelated to Strep B, but I thought I'd post a bump picture as the last one I took was at about 20 weeks. So here I am at 37 weeks and 1 day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









photo.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cute bump!!!


----------



## Timewaster

that is a cute bump! Sometimes, I still find it hard to believe there is a life growing inside there.

In other news, my little sister had her baby today at 41 weeks. I am so psyched for her and so wish I could hold her little bundle of joy.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats to your sister Timewaster....

Cute bump pic....


----------



## pooch

I was up from 3-6am again last night so I decided to finish up organizing the baby's closet area with the new bins I bought yesterday. I found a couple more things that needed to get washed so those are in there now.
I was getting back pain/cramps last night and was paranoid that i was going into labor but fell asleep and they're gone now. Since my water broke with my first and I knew i was in labor i'm afraid that when the time comes i'll be so unsure if my water doesn't break right away! Obviously after a while I'll figure it out :)


----------



## charlie00134

Just under an hour to wait to find out about baby's kidneys. I don't know about strep b but I do know I often carry Staph A.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi & sun_flower - thanks for the info! I'm surprised they don't do it given that it seems pretty straightforward and helpful. Hmmm.


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck, Charlie. Let us know what happens xx


----------



## charlie00134

All is well, sonographer got it wrong yesterday or whatever it was has resolved in 24 hours. They said my amniotic fluid was low side of normal but still normal so they're not worried. Back to the waiting game.


----------



## krissie328

Glad to hear everything is good with baby's kidneys charlie.

Lovely bump pics to the ladies that posted.


----------



## michelle8733

Glad to hear everything is okay with your baby Charlie. I know that must have been such a relief. :thumbup:

Can anyone suggest any good sleeping positions that are working for you at the moment?? I just can't seem to get comfy on my side at night anymore. I feel like I'm going to squish the baby and it's getting harder for me to breathe due to congestion.


----------



## Linnypops

I just answered a question about this on third-tri. I'm sleeping sitting propped up on pillows. It's the only way my hips don't hurt and I don't end up with acid reflux at 3 am. It's not ideal but I manage alright.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Charlie glad everything turned out OK!:hugs:


----------



## JackJack82

Ekkkk in L&D. Contractions 5 mins apart. Please God let this be it. Pretty intense too. Will update when can.


----------



## Timewaster

Oh, how exciting, Jackjack! Wishing you luck and hoping this is it for you. Our next July baby. :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck, JackJack! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Tulip

Glad everything is ok Charlie!

OMG go Jackjack! :happydance: Excited!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh fingers crossed JackJack! Can't wait for an update xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck jack jack! X


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck JackJack....


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck jackjack. Hope you have a baby in no time at all!

I had my first contractions last night. A minute long, 10 minutes apart for an hour. Then they stopped and that's been that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, JackJack!!!

Sorry they stopped charlie!

Cally, hope you and the little one are settling in well!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Jackjack!


----------



## callypygous

Good luck Jackjack!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Good luck JackJack!:thumbup:


----------



## tymeg

So how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## pooch

Good luck jackjack!

My bellybutton hurts SO BAD...like it could rip at any moment. I want to put on a girdle or something. Anyone else?

Question for those with kids already-did you get really antsy and desperate feeling before you went into labor? With my first I was getting really desperate and restless right before labor and don't feel that way quite yet so i'm not sure if that's a common feeling or not?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm more just anxious to meet my little man already. Feels like the longest pregnancy ever. And perhaps it's because 5 friends all had their babies in the last week, I just want it to be my turn.

I also come here and see all the tickers and it feels like I'm the only one not term yet, so can't even wish him out yet.


----------



## Timewaster

Pooch - I don't think I ever felt desperate to have my little ones previous pregnancies. I'm actually more desperate this pregnancy. . I'm more tired and my back and hip bone hurt more. Moreover, nausea is back as well.


----------



## charlie00134

This is my first so I can't help really Pooch but I'm definitely desperate to have her now. I'm so tired and so hormonal I'm not sure I can take another two weeks to my induction date.


----------



## Tulip

I'm excited more than anything. Desperate to hold him though.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Brandi look at my ticker! Yours is closer to mine. Feeling like it's dragging a bit now but generally its flown by


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm right there with you Isaac! This is my first I just want to hold her but not until shes term. Anyone else not sleeping much?


----------



## pooch

I sleep well every three nights it seems...the other two i wake up around 2 and stay up for hours. Same thing when i was preggo with my first


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was up at 3am today and raided my fridge, then ate an entire cheesecake while watching Grey's Anatomy, and went back to bed at 4:30am. Slept until 8am, and now I'm on another nesting spree.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope all is going well, JackJack!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

I find that my mind never really shuts off atm when trying tp sleep even if I'm dog tired! Up About 4 times a night to wee and constantly tossing and turning with my tum and 3 pillows wedged into one pillow case.oh and it's hot here in the UK atm so making it more uncomfortable. Cool that we are due the same day tooth fairy. I'm like you anything over term I'm fine with. Anyone sipping raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## Tulip

Yes IR, I'm up to 3 tablets and one tea a day, plus now 1000mg EPO internally at bedtime. 

Any time after Thursday is fine now, baby boy! Going to pump a little colostrum then just in case we have an emergency and I can't feed him straight away.

Been nesting today. This is most unlike me.


----------



## pooch

I've been having af type cramps off and on today...first time all pregnancy other than two nights ago. I've had painless bh tightening for months now but the cramps have been coming independently of any tightenings. Could this go on for weeks before actual labor?


----------



## IsaacRalph

How long have you been taking it tulip? Do you just insert the capsules into vagina and job done? Gonna start doing perineal massage tonight also! Anyone else?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It can go on for weeks. I've been getting crampy braxton hicks for weeks now, and only 1cm dilated and starting to soften.


----------



## Tulip

IsaacRalph said:


> How long have you been taking it tulip? Do you just insert the capsules into vagina and job done? Gonna start doing perineal massage tonight also! Anyone else?

Only started EPO when I turned 36 weeks, didn't want to encourage him out too soon (though it's unlikely to make it happen if your body isn't ready). Yep just pop it up high. I'll prob start taking one orally too when I hit term x

No perineal massage for me this time. For one, I hate it and it's hard to reach. And secondly I'm so swollen down there that my scar tissue from last time will hurt (though the 3a tear was down to his position rather than a lack of stretching - he had his hand up over his face so his elbow caused some *cough* damage).


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ouchy sounds painful tulip! I did massage when pregnant with ds and I didn't tear just small abrasions. Remember now why I had to get dh to do it. Could I bloody reach down there, not a chance! Can't remember if I took epo orally with ds too but will start inserting it vaginally in a week or so! 
Pooch yeah I have been feeling periody pains intermittently over last week or so that and like a buzzing back pain. Think it's normal for our stage of pregnancy!


----------



## celine

Not much here, i think i keep busy n the day that when i stop moving at night the aches and pains are sore.


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

I woke up in so much pain yesterday morning at 4am, it lasted till 8am.
They were 10 mins apartment, and almost 2 mins long each time,
I took 2 pain tabs, and went back to sleep, slept almost all day long.
And now I am starting to have some period like cramps again.

My brother in law's girlfriend was also pregnant and due in August, her water broke yesterday and she had a c section last night. Her baby weighs 2.7kgs.

I must admit I am a bit jealous.... :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I felt the same way, tymeg, about my friend. She was due 6 days before me and had an emergency csection last weekend. Jealous as I was that she got to hold her baby long before I do, given there should have only been a week difference, I was jealous...but the more pictures she posted of her little girl on wires, and CPAP, and an NG tube, and each post she made about not being able to name her yet because she hadn't been allowed to see her or hold her, made me grateful that my little man is still in there and baking and getting healthy, even if it means I have to wait a little longer to see him and hold him.

Thankfully, my friend's little girl is doing much better. She's off CPAP, no oxygen at all, the NG tube is out, and if she passes her car seat test today, she gets to come home. She has failed it once yesterday. That's the only obstacle to overcome.

Hang in there. You're not too far off.


----------



## charlie00134

I've been having period pains and back pains too, think it's just because she wiggles like crazy on a night.


----------



## Frustrated1

Me too. Have had period like cramping on and off for the last two or three weeks. My back has been bad throughout as I've had a bad back for years, but for the past few weeks it is crippling. I can't sit on the sofa and driving the car is agonising. I can't complain too much though as it's the only real pain that I've had during the pregnancy. I just hope it eases after the birth and doesn't stay bad.


----------



## Sun_Flower

37 weeks today for me, woohoo term! Not that that means ANYTHING, lol it's still nice to get here. Been having some Braxton Hicks the last few days, not painful just tightening. Didn't have them at all with my DD so it's an interesting experience :)


----------



## pooch

I just called my HR department to give them a heads up on maternity leave but it's all so confusing...we are allowed to start our leave a week before our due date and since I'm due the 11th and the 4th is a holiday I thought that by starting my leave on the 3rd it would work out but she said I would have to use PTO for the holiday...I don't care about the money part but I don't want to get in trouble as I only have 5 PTO days left to use since I'm taking the rest of the year off. I said this and she didn't make it sound like I was doing anything wrong so I didn't press the issue. I don't want to go out earlier since that would mean I have to come back earlier and the way January is I'll be able to start on the 5th which is a Monday.
This is all if I don't go early...then who knows what happens?


----------



## pooch

Bored? https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/generator/madame-zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience
"The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 11 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and some black hair."
14 lb baby that is only 18 inches long? I don't think so!!! And I know i'm having a girl. So random.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ha Ha

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium green eyes and fluffy blonde hair.

Well, considering my labours get shorter by about two hours each time, I'm expecting a 2 hour labour. My smallest baby was 6lbs 6.5oz and my biggest 8lbs, and considering my 8lber and this baby have the same biological father, I suspect this baby will be about 8lbs as well.

And then there's the fact that the baby is Portuguese and Armenian, I doubt he will have blonde hair...and he's a boy.


----------



## tymeg

This is mine: 

The day you deliver, outside will be dark. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and barely there brown hair.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Haven't heard from JackJack in a few days. Hope she's getting in tons of snuggles!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Here's mine :D

The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and a little patch of brown hair.

We have really hot summers so I doubt it'll be cold, DH & I are pretty tall and the doc said she is measuring long based on her femur length so I doubt she'll only be 17 inches. We shall see :winkwink:


----------



## Timewaster

haha. How are they coming to these conclusions about the delivery and baby based on random questions?

well, here is mine.
The day you deliver, outside will be hazy. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 5 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 5 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have light gray eyes and some black hair.

5lbs 5oz sounds like an extremely tiny baby. i doubt my baby will be that small


----------



## krissie328

Those are to funny, I cannot do it on my phone and our internet won't be installed until the 2nd.


----------



## Tulip

Mine sounds the most plausible so far, albeit a bit of a short arse for nearly 10 lb...


The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 17 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have light blue eyes and some brown hair.


----------



## pooch

Because liking or not liking broccoli is SURE to determine something about what our labor will be like! So stupid yet still entertaining.
I am SO swollen today. With DD I got pretty bad and don't remember when it started. I've been really good this one but today it's significant and no matter how much water I've been drinking it's not going away. I did read this is common as our bodies get ready for labor. Even my lips and face are swollen and my belly was hard this morning (usually the morning is the only time i"ve been getting relief from the discomfort). 
Just read it's similar to what happens when we get our periods; hormones shift and we get swollen. https://wizzley.com/25-signs-you-may-be-about-to-go-into-labor/


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> Those are to funny, I cannot do it on my phone and our internet won't be installed until the 2nd.

Totally might of missed this, but did you guys already move to Washington Krissie?


----------



## tooth_fairy

Do any of you experience that your hands or feet go numb (fall asleep)?


----------



## pooch

tooth_fairy said:


> Do any of you experience that your hands or feet go numb (fall asleep)?

Mine do-so annoying.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

This is mine - 

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair.

We are team yellow. So itll be interesting if we have a girl. Both ds and dd have blue eyes. 15lbs is a bit much lol


----------



## krissie328

tooth_fairy said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Those are to funny, I cannot do it on my phone and our internet won't be installed until the 2nd.
> 
> Totally might of missed this, but did you guys already move to Washington Krissie?Click to expand...

We actually moved on Saturday. I am so happy that is done.


----------



## krissie328

tooth_fairy said:


> Do any of you experience that your hands or feet go numb (fall asleep)?

I have experienced both of those. I have also noticed some numbness on my bump.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Those are to funny, I cannot do it on my phone and our internet won't be installed until the 2nd.
> 
> Totally might of missed this, but did you guys already move to Washington Krissie?Click to expand...
> 
> We actually moved on Saturday. I am so happy that is done.Click to expand...

Yayy, congrats! Hope you settle in well, my DH moved there on Sunday as well :(


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you experience that your hands or feet go numb (fall asleep)?
> 
> I have experienced both of those. I have also noticed some numbness on my bump.Click to expand...

I wonder why that is, I'm just glad its not just me lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> This is mine -
> 
> The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair.
> 
> We are team yellow. So itll be interesting if we have a girl. Both ds and dd have blue eyes. 15lbs is a bit much lol

WOW! A 15 pound baby only 17in long. Yikes! lol

My hands and feet are numb all the time, but I notice my legs are very prone to cramping too


----------



## tymeg

My hands and feet also go numb, and it has a burning sensation.
My right hand in particular, I can not make my hand straight, as it is so painful.
Today my pelvic bone, is hurting so badly....
9 more sleeps and my little madam will be here....
Anyone experience that their belly is always cold? At the bottom of my belly button as well, is extremely hard and sore....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No cold belly here, but I do notice that as I'm getting closer, my surgery scar from my tubal reversal in September is getting itchier and itchier. Sometimes feels like it's going to split apart.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Yikes! Sounds uncomfortable! That's what my stretch marks are feeling like atm! Very very itchy and raised up. Horrid


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Anyone ssuddely feeling really emotional. Whether your angry. Upset. Stressed?

Today ive jist completely become a different person.


----------



## Sun_Flower

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> Anyone ssuddely feeling really emotional. Whether your angry. Upset. Stressed?
> 
> Today ive jist completely become a different person.

I've had this on and off for the last two weeks - I didn't get emotional at all through my first pregnancy, and haven't at all through this one until recently, but I've had days where I've just felt totally despairing and just want to cry and go to sleep, days where I've felt really angry, and days where I've felt so stressed and like I've got so much to do and will never get it all done. *hugs* it totally sucks! Xxx


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hoping it could be a sign of impending labor. Rush of emotions because of sudden increase in hormones maybe?? That or im really just over it and people aaround me constantly saying "isnt that baby here yet"


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh god, I hate that comment.

DOES IT FREAKING LOOK LIKE THE BABY IS HERE YET?! My stomach and ass are the sizes of watermelons and beach balls, I've got this waddle thing down better than a freaking duck, and you ask me if the baby is here yet?!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

I hate it. I understand my friends and family are excited. But seriously shut up! 

My first 2 were both born at 38 weeks (spontaneous natural labor) and everyone just assumed #3 would be born at 38 weeks also... and its really getting to me now that everyone everyday is commemting about it


----------



## tymeg

ha ha ha ha ha ha Brandi, you hit the nail on the head, LMFAO.....

I definately been having emotional spells.

And my stretch marks are also raised, especially at night and they do itch, but I rub them when that happens....


----------



## pooch

I haven't been emotional at all with this one until last night...i am just so stressed about finishing stuff up at work but not having the energy or desire to actually do work anymore since i'm so preoccupied with when the baby is going to come and the logistics around it all. I snapped at DH last night then wanted to cry, i was just so tired and in pain (my belly button feels like it's going to split) and i feel so guilty that the last weeks that my DD is going to be an only child i have no energy to do anything with her for any period of time. I was convinced that i was going into labor last night because of the cramps i was having (not regular but def in my back as well) but i took tylenol and was able to sleep a little. had cramps again this morning while DD nursed (i'm letting her do it as much as she wants now even if it's uncomfortable!) and when i get up and move around.


----------



## SassyGee

Well the Mrs says my moods have been all over since becoming pg and she hopes I return to the woman she fell in love with once he is born, lol. And I agree, I'm all over the place some days. I'm OVER being at home so this baby needs to come on already...I'm ready to go back to work. Not that there isnt stuff I can't be doing to occupy my time, I just have no energy to do it lol. And like y'all, I'm sooooo tired of folks asking when this baby is coming?? Really, like how the hell do I know, lol. My mom has settled on a date to drive out here so I really feel the pressure of this kid needing to make his debut. I want those who live here to have already came and visited before my mom, brother and nephew come out.

So since JackJack hasn't posted I hope all is well and she has welcomed her baby. Can't wait to hear from her and see pics.

I'm so anxious for this baby already. I feel like I'm on pins and needles.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm thankfully not getting so many "are they here yet?" comments but I think it's because people don't realise how close I am due to a small looking bump.
Been on trace again today after a "post coital bleed" all is fine but it's making me want her out even more now.
Just bored of waiting now. Pregnancy is 1 month too long


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mum, they said the 3rd is the wild card and sure was for me. My first two were at 39w5d and 38w2d, but my third was 41 weeks. I really hope I don't get the "massive" comments for too much longer, or the "You look like you should have gone two weeks ago" comments, cuz I'm about to punch somebody haha


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- Me too! I was told I was huge the other day. I was like really?!?! I have only gained 20 lbs and I am carrying it all in my belly. 

Thankfully, my mom is the only one that is asking and she simply asks every morning how I am feeling. I guess I can deal with that. lol I am definitely ready for baby to come, I wish he would come on his own so we can avoid induction but as it stands he is pretty comfy. :haha:


----------



## Timewaster

Mumltd - totally relate to that. My previous pregnancies were overdue but people still expect me to go into labor anytime soon.in other news, I am 38 weeks today, yaay and it's also my birthday. Feels weird though lol


----------



## Timewaster

I'm going to ask my doctor to induce me on 7th july, evening. I will be 39+6 weeks then. 

My parents will be coming on 7th and then dad will leave on 10th and mom will leave on 14th so I have a small window for delivery and desperately need someone to look after my 3 and 4 year old girls while I'm in the hospital. 

I really do not want to get induced and I know the best thing is to wait. However, I need to think about what's best for not only me and the baby but also my two girls....


----------



## JackJack82

Afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is well and thanks for all the well wishes. Believe it or not I'm still pregnant. :growlmad:. Friday's labor and delivery run turned out to be awful. My blood pressure is borderline "serious" they have been "treating" it with medication since Saturday morning and we're getting to a "safe" place now. I have had bad headaches, swelling and on Iv's. Some days I can eat and everything stays down the next everything including water comes up. But I'm in good hands and they are taking great care of me. 
Plus side is they are happy with my numbers as of now and I had a sweep this morning. Holy ouchie...... I have bad bad cramps and losing some interesting stuff (sorry tmi) they also will let me get up and walk hospital for 30 mins every 3 hours. If he has not come on his own and BP is stable they will break my water at 7am Friday morning. If no progression by 9 start pitocin. Depending on how it effects me if he is not here by noon there is talk of c-section. 
Sooooo no matter what little Andrew will be here June 27th no later than 12:00 pm. 

I will update when I can. Take care ladies... June is endjng and July is at your finger tips :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, never expected that update, JackJack, but glad they're taking care of you and you'll have Andrew in your arms by the end of the week!

Hang in there Krissie! Still pretty early, but you're getting close. One of the girls whose journals I follow was told on Friday that she was still closed. No dilation, no effacement, NOTHING. She was due on Sunday, and her doctor told her that she wasn't going anytime soon, and she ended up having her baby yesterday lol.

It's ALMOST July.


----------



## tymeg

Wow Jackjack, I also was not expecting that!! Thought little Andrew would have been here already.... Glad that you and baby are safe though... Just 3 more days and you can hold him 

Brandi, its like you read my mind all the time, with everything you say...
I am tired of hearing how huge I am, and that I should of had the baby already etc etc etc... Absolutely crazy!!!!!!!!

In other news, the pain in the hand is carpel tunnel....... So damn annoying, hope it goes away soon after birth, they say it can take up to a year... Argh!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had that with my last pregnancy and it went away pretty quickly afterwards, but I do still get the occasional flareup. Not as horribly as in pregnancy.

The comments about how I should have had him already I hate. No, I'm not even term yet, so no, I should NOT have had him. I'm a short person, with a short torso, so there's nowhere to go but OUT. Just because I LOOK huge doesn't mean I should have him by now. The longer he cooks, the better.

I have strong feelings that he will be here July 9, which would make me 38w3d, and even that makes me nervous. My son came at 38w2d and he wasn't ready to be here yet. He ended up in NICU for a week. I don't want to do that again, so I'd really like to make it to 39 at least.


----------



## tooth_fairy

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> Anyone ssuddely feeling really emotional. Whether your angry. Upset. Stressed?
> 
> Today ive jist completely become a different person.

Yup, I'm all over the place. Crying just about everyday for no reason. DH thinks I'm insane :wacko: LOL


----------



## Tulip

Jackjack, good to hear from you but sorry you're having a rough ride. Hopefully Andrew will come out when hes told, with no arguments :)

I've not been feeling too emotional, though like Pooch I'm never going to get all my work finished because mentally I CBA. Four working days to go.

Probably because I'm still at work I'm not getting the "haven't you had it yet?" comments either. I managed to wear a bright orange vest top with skinny mat jeans yesterday and looked like a tangerine on cocktail sticks :rofl: Luckily I'm just my usual shape but with a huge bump.

I'm a bit stressed about our house move in September - looking like we'll be 3 nights without any of our gear (movers will be packing then resting then ferry then driving then resting, while we just take a flight) so need to look at hotels. The logistics are hurting my head.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Jackjack* Hope all goes well on Friday and that you don't have to resort to the CS.

*Tulip* ooh, where are you moving to? Sounds like a big move!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck with the move, Tulip!


----------



## charlie00134

Jackjack I'm surprised you're still with us preggos, not long to wait now at least! FC the last bit passes easily.
I've got 8 days to due date and 12 days to induction. I'm expecting to go to induction and it take nearly 48hours. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG. Here's the latest in pregnancy rants.

I got a message at 6am this morning from one of my Facebook friends. Never met her in person, but we're part of the same hockey group and both fans of the same hockey team. She has rarely said boo to me, and I removed her once because of the lack of communication but added her again a few months ago just to experience the same.

Anyway, 6am, a message comes through from her, which is like 3am her time, asking me if I'm mad at her. I asked why. She writes back that I never talk to her and I rarely post on my personal page anymore.

Well, excuse me for being 3 weeks away from having a baby and being more focused on trying to prepare for his arrival than updating you on the moment I'm going to take a shower or how much I spent on groceries.



I'm kind of in a bitchy mood today.


----------



## pooch

I work from home and am still working and just sit at my desk all day long in meetings, on the computer, etc. and started off by sitting on my exercise ball for probably a couple of hours (I had back-to-back meetings today) and switched because it begins to get uncomfortable. Now my whole lower back hurts and my rear hurts to even sit on my chair. i do feel the baby lower any time i sit on the ball so i'm sure it's a good thing and it's working. i also bought a box of raspberry leaf tea and am about to have a glass.
I asked my daughter when the baby would come (she's 2) and she said Saturday. I said this Saturday? and she said yes. Ha. we'll see. She did accurately predict the gender.


----------



## Tulip

Thanks guys. We're moving back from Northern Ireland to Kent. I've managed to persuade the movers to shave a day off the schedule, thank goodness. 

Just been tidying up as I'm hosting a few mummies and newborns tomorrow, but the bending over has made me feel soooo sick. Baby is fidgety too, keep wondering if heS up to something.


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

Full term for me today  YAY!!!


----------



## Tulip

Yay Megan, me too! :wohoo:


----------



## tymeg

Yay for us


----------



## Linnypops

Wow, jack jack, it's been a bit of a roller coaster for you and your wee man. Hope all goes smoothly from now on!

Hurray full termers! I'm a bit miffed as I've not had a single sniffle all pregnancy and the last 24 hours I've been drop kicked by the cold (or possibly flu). Feel like parboiled death and of course sleep is evasive at the best of times.....just needed a little self indulgent rant there! Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## tymeg

Ah that sucks Linny :-(


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy term to you all today! Xx


----------



## Timewaster

Happy term to you, tymeg and tulip.

It's 5.45 am at my place right now.. barely slept all night. I have been getting period cramps and a dull backache all night long. I would keep falling asleep just to wake up to the pain again. 

It's definitely not contractions and im not in labor but..I'm clueless as to why this is happening. 

I keep praying that if it is labor then please pick up and if not then please stop but neither is happening. ..... so tired now due to no sleep.

Anyways, enough about me. How is everyone today?


----------



## Linnypops

At your stage could it not be the start of early labour TimeWaster? I have no idea how it works being a ftm, but you are full term :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on term ladies!!!

Sounds like a few of us had rough nights. I barely slept last night thanks to period cramps and massive heartburn, and my back just hurt like crazy. I wondered about labour because my first son's labour came at 38w2d and started as period cramping and heartburn/indigestion, but it ended up dying off.

Midwife appointment this morning.


----------



## SassyGee

Count me in with the no sleeping group last night. However mine was due to my dog wanting to be with her pups at 1:15am and then me tossing and turning til almost 4 to only turn around and get up for good at 5:40am. I'm now on my 2nd cup of coffee and not feeling near as grouchy, lol. We had appt yesterday but he got called away for emergency c section so I just got hooked up to the monitor for my weekly nst test. We go back today for him to check my cervix. Part of me wants to have this baby ASAP and see about setting an induction date if he doesn't come by his due date and then part of me just wants to let him come when he's ready.


----------



## tymeg

I also had a sleepless night, 

The rain woke me up out of my sleep at 12am, and then I suddenly needed the toilet, the night before I got up 5 times!! 

After I went to the toilet, I could not fall asleep again, my hands were paining, and all very stiff...

When I eventually fell asleep hubby woke me up because I was snoring to much! I was so mad at him... Argh.....


----------



## JackJack82

In less than 24 hours I will be in labor no matter what. Its soooo weird to say that. 
Losing tons on mucus stuff today and cramping. Probably still from my sweep. Still have a small ray of hope that Andrew may make his own debut today. Planning on spending the day cuddled up with my 4 year old watching movies, and napping as much as possible ( as much as you can in hospital). I know I will not be able to sleep tonight. 
Hope you all have a great day. I will try to update tomorrow as things progress. 
Thank you all for your kind words and support. It truly is a blessing to have other women from all over the world supporting each other in such an important and magical part of our lives. Thank you all for that!


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck Jack jack!!!
I wish you and little Andrew all the best!!
Cant wait to see pics...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck jackjack xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck JackJack!!!

Have discovered a slight issue with my 3 year old's pronounciation of her baby brother's name.

If you ask her what it is, she'll tell you Baby A**hole.


Off to my midwife appointment!!! Weekly from here on out!


----------



## pooch

Linny-I felt like I had come down with the flu not long before I went into labor with my first...I remember thinking I already feel like crap, now this too? I hope it's a good sign for you!!

Timewaster-same here...cramps, backache. 

I had my weekly apt this morning and the dr walked in and said cramps and backache, are you in labor? I said i have no clue. Nothing regular just yet so obviously i'm not but i've progressed to 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced. He also made the comment that he was on call at the hospital this weekend (there are 5 drs in rotation at my obgyn). Sitting here at work now bouncing on my ball making some rlt. my parents are on watch (they are going to come into to town to watch my DD) just in case this progresses.


----------



## SassyGee

Best of luck to you Jack. Can't wait to hear the details of your labor and delivery and then see pics of your lil one. How exciting for you.

Pooch, lucky gal! I hope I get some good news today. Keep bouncing and maybe go for a nice walk. Are you wanting to have lo before due date or don't really care one way or another?


----------



## pooch

my daughter was 9 lbs 12 oz and born only 4 days early. i know that this baby is also going to be big and is healthy so i'm open to her coming whenever she wants, i'm just so uncomfortable (like everyone else) that I would love for her to come early! as long as it doesn't compromise her or my health, of course. i can't see myself going another two weeks.
i just called a doula yesterday and want to meet her in person to go over the details of everything but i feel like i need to meet with her today or tomorrow because i could go any time now. i should call her asap!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck jack jack! Seems most of us are feeling period pains and back pain. I have been having pains that a gradually worsening each day especially when he pushes down on my cervix, owww!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEXgNsAENYQ


----------



## pooch

i was at the bank today and a guy at the counter next to me said something along the lines of 'i didn't think that pregnant women's arms needed to grow too!' it's so true, i have to stand so far back from tables, the sink, etc. because my belly is so far out there. Haha.


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Jackjack! Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck jackjack

I'm having contractions but I feel like they'll probably vanish within the hour. Hubby has just left for work which is inconvienient timing but I can't ask him to stay home because they may just be incredibly strong Braxtons, I'm a FTM I don't know any better. I wish there was a way to know for certain


----------



## tymeg

Im feeling like crap this morning. 
Having cramps.
hands are paining. 
Have my last check up in an hour..


----------



## charlie00134

Hope your check up goes well tymeg x x


----------



## Frustrated1

i haven't even had a sniff of a contraction and haven't had any BH in at least a week or two. It feels like the baby is nowhere near ready to come out. Doesn't he realise that I've finished painting the nursery now?! Apparently his head is only 1/5th of the way into my pelvis. I think I am going to go way over my due date of 10th.


----------



## charlie00134

I know she's all the way down but contractions have stopped after 2 1/2 hours, I was going to ring the hospital after 3 hours. Completely typical!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's how our babies do it!!! lol...make us think they're coming, and then they don't.

Asher dropped big time last night. For a good few hours, all I felt was stabbing and pinching very low in my pelvis and rectum, accompanied only when he punched me or moved around. It was so low, I felt like he was going to fall out when I stood up.

Managed to get a picture...and you can see the difference 9 days made. The red shirt is 10 days ago now, and the black shirt is last night
 



Attached Files:







10458472_321961514626568_620610186915053177_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









10409414_325293244293395_6478767849257421658_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## IsaacRalph

Defo dropped brandi hopefully he'll be on his way soon x


----------



## JackJack82

Morning ladies. Checked into L&D (my actual birthing room) getting all hooked up and ready to go. Andrew is active this morning. Probably can feel mommies nervous and hear my heart racing. Managed to actually get 4 hours of sleep last night. Hooked up to pitocin and ready to go. Will update as much as I can.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, JackJack! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Timewaster

good luck, Jackjack!

Looks like everyone is feeling anxious to have their babies now. My cramping has died down. :(


----------



## Tulip

Cheering you on! Xx


----------



## pooch

Good luck jackjack!


----------



## SassyGee

Good luck Jack.

We'll my cervix hasn't changed at all. I'm super bummed/annoyed. Then I learn when scheduling my appt for next wk my Dr will be out of the office for first 2wks of July because he'll be getting his daughters. Ugh really!!!! I'm over being pregnant and tired of it. I went for a walk last night which left me with a sore belly and backache. My stomach still hurts when I am up moving around. No bh as of yet today...not that they mean a damn thing anyway. I left a vm with one of his nurses to talk about being induced. I'm not sure what he'll say.... I know I'm just done, over it!!!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Jackjack.

I also had my doctor's appointment yesterday. No change either. Doctor still won't set an induction date even though I am almost 39 weeks and that's what she said I would need to be. Now I am overly annoyed and scared as risks with insulin controlled diabetes increase a lot every week over 38. I just want to have my baby and she is talking about waiting as far as July 13th which is 
41+1 for me.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies my yellow bump turned BLUE!! Very shocked as I was convinced it was a girl.

I didn't get my home birth as I was only in labour for 4.5hrs and there were no community midwives available.

Introducing Harry Cole 7lb3oz 27/06/14
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Congrats ladyluck, he is beautiful!!


----------



## Timewaster

Sassygee, I know how you feel. My doctor will be out of town as well for a week from 3rd to 12th july and I'm due on 8th. So bummed about it. 

I'm feeling completely normal today as well.. No pain, nothing. Arrgh.. Praying that our babies come out soon. So tired!

Congratulations once again, ladyluck! I am so envious of you right now. :p


----------



## tooth_fairy

Good luck JackJack!!

Congrats ladyluck, he is beautiful!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations lady luck! Oooh that's 2 babies born now nearly 3! 
Hope all goes smoothly jack jack x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats ladyluck!!!

Hope all is going well, JackJack!


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Lady!!! How precious and totally jealous. How nice to have such a swift labor :)

Krissie, what a bummer for you especially since you've a medical issue that should be taken into consideration. My dr was running way behind yesterday as I waited almost 2 hours for him just to do a cervix check...so I didn't even get to talk to him really. And hell it was scheduling chick that was like oh did he talk to you about him being out for 2 wks, uh no! I really like my dr but when he's behind on seeing patients I get no time to talk to him. 

Timewaster, doesn't it just make you feel on edge? Knowing your dr will be out and you can go at any time and not knowing who will be seeing you. Ugh

Still no call back from my dr yet...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Oh congrats. Harry is gorgeous!!

Thinking of you jackjack. Hope things are going well.

We are in the middle of a massive storm atm and it would be my luck to go into labor in this weather... but still not even a twitch to indicate labor is coming...


----------



## Tulip

Aww gorgeous boy, congratulations LadyLuck! 

Never mind your doctors, my bloody HUSBAND is now out of the country mon-fri next week! When it was two nights away I found the prospect of going into labour mildly amusing. NoW its been extended I'm feeling a bit wobbly.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats ladyluck he's gorgeous! 

Thinking of you JackJack, hope all is progressing ok! Xx


----------



## JackJack82

Introducing Andrew Loren. Born at 12:48pm ,7 pounds 10 1/2 ounces, 20 1/2 inches long. He is absolutely perfect. Breast feeding is going perfect. 
Starting pitocin at 7:40. Pushed 3 times and he was out. So much for 10 pounds. I'm not complaining though.
No tears no stitches. Did hemorrhage though and things we're really bad for a little bit. Just had blood drawn and coming back up. 
I am soooo in love and so very blessed.
Thank you so much for all your well wishes and prayers.
 



Attached Files:







Andrew 1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations JackJack!!! He's handsome!!!


----------



## JackJack82

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies my yellow bump turned BLUE!! Very shocked as I was convinced it was a girl.
> 
> I didn't get my home birth as I was only in labour for 4.5hrs and there were no community midwives available.
> 
> Introducing Harry Cole 7lb3oz 27/06/14

congrats LadyLuck. We have Birthday babies!!! He is adorable and I love his name. Hope your feeling well.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats jackjack!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Jackjack!


----------



## pooch

Congrats Lady and Jackjack!! Who is going to be next??

No cramping today, just terrible back pain from doing too much housework. Now I don 't feel like i 'll go early. For the best, i'm sure. She 's been active again today after being pretty mellow for a few days.


----------



## Tulip

Oh he is ADORABLE, congratulations Jackjack :cloud9:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations jack jack! Quick labour well done. He looks adorable x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

3:30am and I can't sleep. LOVE pregnancy insomnia...NOT


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats JackJack :) xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations LadyLuck and JackJack. What a beautiful pair of babies! You are both very blessed xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulation jackjack and ladyluck!! Your babies are adorable.

I'm very jealous, nothing else happening for me except for a small bloody show and some more mucus after that. I think I'm going to do some housework and see if I can persuade this baby to get the heck out!


----------



## Timewaster

Awwww. Congratulations, Jackjack! What a cute baby. Glad you finally got to meet your baby. :)

Sassygee - yea, I know what you mean. Part of me really doesn't want to go into labor without my doctor there. I really like my doctor and don't really want anyone else. Isn't the whole point of choosing a doctor is because you want them to do your delivery and not some random person.

Tulip - im so sorry..that sounds stressful. I hope you don't go into labor while he is out of town. I don't know if you already mentioned this but why is your husband going out of town, is it work related? 

Pooch - even I'm wondering who is going to deliver next. 

The thought that all of us are so close to our due dates and can have our babies anytime is soon exciting! 

Yesterday and today, I feel normal, no pain no cramps, nothing. Losing hope this baby will come before due date.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can't believe we're next, ladies!


----------



## SassyGee

Timewaster...exactly, we want them to deliver our baby!!!!! 

Tulip....how awful he is out of town/country! Yikes, I'm sure you are nervous.

I've not even lost any mucous plug or had a bloody show, nada. Guess we'll see what the dr says about inducing me next week. I know hospital won't let them til I'm 39wks and that's Thursday. I am nervous and hope its a better experience than my last if I can be induced...

How is everyone else doing and feeling??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exhausted here. It's a long weekend, and kidless at that, and I really wish I had my nesting energy back. I was up at 3am, back to bed at 4:30am, up again at 7am, and now it's 11:30am and I'm ready for a nap and the most I've done around this house is picked up garbage, lol.

Think I'm gonna go have a nap. 12.5 hours to term.


----------



## Tulip

Thanks ladies - yes it's for work. It's his last project before we move back to England so I guess it's better he's away before baby is here and we're packing up the house :-/

I had a bit of a wobble last night but I'm calm again now. Whatever will be, will be. And I just lost more plug :haha:


----------



## pooch

I washed all of my breast pump parts and bottles (even though i am rarely going to use them), all laundry is done, made banana bread and now i'm exhausted. Went in the pool for a bit but all i feel like doing is laying on the couch...impossible with a 2 yr old. Had pressure low today and some cramping here and there but no longer feel like i'm going to go early. Havent lost any plug yet. Dh mowed the yard really low today in case i have the baby soon so it wont need to be cut again right away.


----------



## JackJack82

Just a couple more pics of Andrew all cleaned up.
Everything's still going great. Get to go home tomorrow. So ready
Can't wait to see everyone's little ones as they start to arrive.
Wishing you all the very best and positive labor vibes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JackJack82

One more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tymeg

Hi all, I've been trying to get on since friday,
Just to let you all know, I had my check up, and was rushed to hospital, because my placenta had already calcified and baby stopped growing.
She was delivered via c section at 3.21pm on friday afternoon, weighing 3.3kgs.
They gave me an epidural, but I could still feel, so after they took her out, they gave me a general anaesthetic. 
I woke up at about 6.30pm and was very ill.
Hopefully we get to go home tomorrow, just waiting on the results of her jaundice test.


----------



## Tulip

They're coming thick and fast now - welcome skin side Teagan! Megan, hope you're both oK, how terrifying for you xxx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your baby Meg. I am glad she is here safely.


----------



## pooch

Congrats tymeg!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats tymeg!


----------



## astraloree

Congrats to JackJack and TyMeg! And everyone else for making it this far! Wow, three weeks away from meeting my little fellow! Very excited! 
I was told he was 8 lbs 4 oz last Monday... Still 3 weeks to go before induction on 7/18.. They were talking abt C-section too, MD worried abt shoulders passing etc. I hate how they say on one hand, I could be fine and no issues and in the same breath talk abt all the complications that could happen. I'd still like to go as natural as possible so am considering starting EPO... Thoughts anyone?
Otherwise, miserable here, no sleep, moody, swollen feet/ankles, very uncomfortable. And a lot of lower abd pain and pressure...esp at night when turning in bed. Anybody else feeling that? And TMI but the vag discharge is driving me bonkers.. Just yuck. I'm not sure if it's changed or worsened perhaps it's my tolerance wearing thin? LOL...


----------



## Frustrated1

*Tymeg* - Wow, that was unexpected! Congratulations. Sorry you had to go through such a traumatic time. Can't wait to see some pictures of your little princess!

*Astraloree* - Is EPO evening primrose oil? Is it meant to bring on labour?

*Tulip* - You are being very understanding about your husband. I would have a complete fit if I were you! My OH has been banned from doing anything other than day trips to the UK since mid-June and is now banned from any travel (save for going to London for the day on Wednesday next week as it's his son's 18th - and I'm even worried about that!). 

We collected our birthing pool from the hospital on Friday, so can now start to get things set up for our planned home birth. There is still so much to do and I am worried time is running out! Still, I'm sure it will all get done in the end. I hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

xx


----------



## celine

Wow what beautiful babies! Well done tymeg, jackjack & ladyluck xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, he's so handsome, JackJack!!

Tymeg, congratulations on your little one. Scary how she came in, but she's safely here and gorgeous, I bet. Can't wait to see pics!!

Astra, they can be off by a couple pounds. There's really no way to tell from the outside, but glad they're going to keep an eye. I hear ya on the "Well, it could be fine. BUUUUT..." because to me, that's "Yeah, everything is likely to go fine, but I don't want to sit all night waiting for that baby. I'd rather be home eating, so I'm going to use a few scare tactics to push Mom into letting me decide when to deliver". Not saying that's the case with you, but that's the vibe I get when I hear those stories.

And for being miserable, hear ya on that too. I can sleep, but not well, and I'm now napping once or twice a day just to make it through. I'm swollen, exhausted, cranky, exhausted, HOT (damn heat and humidity!) and did I mention exhausted?


TERM TODAY!!!! YAY!!!! I will officially get to have my home birth. Better start prepping.


----------



## pooch

Astra-my daughter was almost 10 lbs born only a couple days early and i was able to push her out!! Only minor tearing. I think for the most part our bodies can accomodate the babies we make.
I'm miserable too...had the idea in my head i would have the baby this weekend but that doesnt look like its going to happen. Woke up every two hours, brlly is so big and painful, feel like an awful mom to my 2 year old. Hate waiting !!!


----------



## Tulip

Happy Term Brandi! 

Frustrated I'm so excited for your HB!

I think with hubby away this week I'll be able to enjoy my evenings with DS1 - I don't get much of a look-in when daddy is home because he spoils DS so ;)

I'm not hugely concerned because he can be at the hospital within 3-4 hours, so even if I *think* things are starting he can be on his way.

I don't think anything will happen this week - not only is hubs away but my placenta encapsulation lady is leaving the country for a week on the 6th. I think both of those worries combined will naturally delay the onset of labour.


----------



## celine

Astra our bodies are definatly designed to push out the babies we make, i heard a loverly story at pregnancy yoga yesterday by our teacher who is also a doula/preg and birth class teacher etc. she had a lady once who had the extreme vomiting which was so severe she had to be fed thru a tube the last twenty weeks of her pregnancy and she was quite thin and frail and gave birth naturally to a 10 pounder!


----------



## Timewaster

Jackjack, Aww, he is adorable! You must be one proud mama

Congratulations, tymeg! That was so quick. Do post pictures of your little one when you have time

Astraloree - I know i find the discharge very disgusting too but remember that just shows that we are close to having our babies. :)

I am not having any symptons I am going to be in labor soon. grrrr! Just alot of muscle cramps. Everytime I move, I pull a muscle and its painful. Anyone else experiencing this? 

Well, at least I will officially be full term on Tuesday and can start doing something to get baby out.


----------



## charlie00134

I have stomach cramps now, I'm kinda hoping it develops into something more than aching. I'd really like it to be my time but I'm doubting it.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Tulip! We have been attending hypnobirthing classes so hopefully I will manage without medicated pain relief...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Fingers crossed Charlie come on baby!


----------



## pooch

I've had muscle cramping but not just recently; my shoulder is all cramped up today and it hurts.
I weeded a couple areas of our yard this morning because its been driving me nuts. Then i told dh i wanted to walk so we brought dd to a park and took a mile pr so walk...needless to say i'm very sore now in my back and belly. I want to keep weeding but physically its not happening. Trying to rember when i had that urge to walk with my first...dont remember if it was a month pr week or few days before labor?


----------



## charlie00134

Fed up now, I'm so ready for this baby to be born. I'm tired, crampy and achey all the time. My husband is now threatening to squeeze me like a tube of toothpaste. At least hubby starts paternity on Thursday so I finally have company at least.
Due Thursday, sweep Thursday and induction Monday. 
The end is in sight but I feel like I'm going to be pregnant FOREVER


----------



## Frustrated1

Have you tried red raspberry leaf tea or evening primrose oil *Charlie*?

I'm surprised they are inducing you so quickly after your due date. Is that standard practice in the UK now? I didn't think they would usually consider it until at least 12 days post your due date unless there were medical grounds for it. Good luck with the sweep. I hope it's not too uncomfortable.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just woke at 6am feeling like my period is about to come, but it's not the constant "on her way" pains. It's coming in waves. Doubt anything will come of it, though. 

July tomorrow, ladies!


----------



## celine

Bring on July!
Im feeling crampy but not sure if its cos we dtd last night...although i honestly wasnt that "active" in it and pretty much lay there!
I do want a july baby though so was only planning on dtd tonight...oh well...round two tonight! Come on out july babies :)

Charlie we are due the same day, im seeing the mw tomorrow but she def wont give me a sweep :p


----------



## pooch

Had bh that just didnt ease up so it took me two hrs to fall asleep last night. I'm miserable. Dh took mycar to work today since his inspection is expired (yet hes been driving it around that way for weeks) so my first day of leave i'm stuck here at home and need to run errands. I am going out of my mind without much to do and i wanted to get out to distract myself. I had one bout of af type cramps along with the urge to poo and it freaked me out but it was just the one and nothing since.


----------



## charlie00134

My gynae said some hospitals induce early for IVF, some don't so I was given the option. It's to do with there being some limited evidence of the placenta aging early in IVF pregnancies. My midwife wouldn't sweep until 39+6 but as I have an appointment at 40 weeks she said she'll be able to do it.


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh God, I've never heard of that! Will ask my midwife about it when I see her at 40 weeks. I had a scan about 10 days ago and there was some sign of the placenta ageing (white areas), but the sonographer said it was consistent with the number of weeks I was at the time. I thought IVF babies were meant to come early&#8230;! No sign of that being the case at this end!


----------



## Timewaster

Good luck, Charlie. Looks like you are next in line to have your baby. :)

I'm now officially labor watching. My prediction is baby will arrive tomorrow or by next weekend for sure. I still don't have any labor symptoms though. 

Why are labor symptoms so confusing? With my first, I had cramping that turned into contractions within an hour or two. With my second, I had bearable contractions for more thab 24 hours till my water broke.

And now with my third, I don't know what to expect.. such a mystery


----------



## SassyGee

Timewaster, I feel the same way,lol. Crazy huh


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Well ladies - in Australia its now 4am 1st of JULY!!! We are going to have babies this month


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Timewaster said:


> Good luck, Charlie. Looks like you are next in line to have your baby. :)
> 
> I'm now officially labor watching. My prediction is baby will arrive tomorrow or by next weekend for sure. I still don't have any labor symptoms though.
> 
> Why are labor symptoms so confusing? With my first, I had cramping that turned into contractions within an hour or two. With my second, I had bearable contractions for more thab 24 hours till my water broke.
> 
> And now with my third, I don't know what to expect.. such a mystery

Im also having my 3rd and its nothing like I thought.... 1 and 2 were born at exactly 38 weeks. Spontaneous labor. I was dilated and effaced etc way before, both fully engaged around 36 - 37 weeks...

This bubba - im dilated but barely effaced and bubs is only just starying to engage. Im almost full term :-/

They say 3rd baby is a wild card and unpredictable... which really scares me tbh


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on term Brandi & Tymeg congrats on your little princess, do post pics when you have time :D


----------



## pooch

raspberry leaf tea def causes more painful BHs...i don't thikn I drank any over the weekend and had two glasses so far today and ow. not period cramping but my back is killing and my belly is sore and hard. doesn't help that any time i bend over i don't bend my legs but bend from my back, which is stupid!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My body's been doing weird things all day today, but nothing labour-like. Period cramping, STRONG braxton hicks, massive heartburn. Not long now. Still 9 hours to July 1 here.

As for the third being the wild card, it's definitely true. My first two were born before their due dates, and my third was 7 days late, had 3 sweeps and nothing. Finally, 40w6d, I pumped at night and was in labour 3 hours later and she was born 4 hours after that


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations to all the mummies who had babies already, gorgeous bundles.

I am also on my third baby and thought things would be predictable but find myself thinking I am in labour all the time and nothing becomes of it. So hard to be patient as I was convinced she would be here by now


----------



## Timewaster

Sassygee - how was your appt today? 

Mumltd - still 8 hours till July here in U.S. literally counting down the hours.. 

Haha, yeah about the third baby. My friends and family have not been sympathetic at all this pregnancy. They have this attitude that I have been through this all so I must be use to it by now. 

Even if this is your nth time being pregnant, you are never going to get use to it.

Anyways, enough of my ranting.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Totally NOT a pregnancy related rant, but still a rant...

My kids are dying to see The Wiggles who are on tour in Canada in October. They're going to be in my hometown and 4 tickets cost $180. Not bad at all (the other place was over $300)

Anyway, their website says babies under the age of 1 can get a "babes-in-arms" ticket and sit in their parents lap, so I figured we're all good. Nope.

They turned around and told me because it's in the main theatre, they charge everyone for a ticket, regardless of age. Asher will be about 10 weeks old and likely sleep through the whole damn performance. I told them they need to be more specific about which theatre it applies to so that parents don't spend almost $200 only to show up at the door and be told they can't go in because their 10 WEEK OLD doesn't have a ticket!

I'm not willing to pay $35 for a seat that will go unused because my BABY will be SLEEPING through the whole friggin thing.

They said for performances like The Wiggles, they charge for all ages as a deterrent for bringing the baby to the theatre so that the baby won't cause a disruption for the other paying customers.

IT'S THE FRIGGIN WIGGLES!!! YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE A THEATRE FULL OF 2 AND 3 YEAR OLD KIDS, BUT ONLY MINE, WHO WILL SLEEP THE WHOLE DAMN TIME, WILL BE THE DISRUPTIVE ONE?

Give me a friggin break!!!

So, my kids get to miss out on The Wiggles again.


----------



## SassyGee

Timewaster...well appt was uneventful. Still no change in my cervix. He's gonna see about some jelly stuff to soften my cervix so hopefully that'll come in this wk cuz w/o any change in my cervix he won't induce me. He said he's found 3rd babies to be unpredictable and longer wait and labor.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, it's officially July everywhere!!!! IT'S OUR TURN NOW!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woohoo July!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm going to be waiting another week at this rate. Lots of stomach cramps but nothing much. Some watery discharge but I think that's all it is. I think I will be going for a walk around town today just to get myself out of the house.
Hubby finishes work tomorrow so I get some company and I think that might speed things up. I'm on the RLT tablets but I keep forgetting to take them lol. 

I hope everyone else is feeling well as possible and that some more babies appear soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today is a holiday here, Canada Day. Festivities start in a few hours down at the park, so I'll be getting lots of walking in today, lol. Gonna let the kiddos go on some rides, get their faces painted, and see all the kids shows before coming home for supper, and then their dad is taking them after supper, back to the park, for the fireworks tonight.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have this feeling I'm going to be here for like, another 4 weeks or something :( my daughter was 13 days late and aside from a few Braxton hicks and a little bit of cramping last night, I've had no signs yet. I'm getting so huge though, if my littlest lady could do her mother a favour and NOT come out at like, 12lb or something, I'd really appreciate it...

20, 25, 28, 32, 34, 36 and 38 week bump shots


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh god, a 12lber would scare me haha. I have a strong feeling I'll only be pregnant for 8 more days...but I guess only the next 8 days will tell. My midwives said he doesn't feel very big, and they don't think he'll be much bigger than my youngest was if I do make it to the due date. I've had 2 6lbers and an 8lbers.

A friend of mine, though, a few years back, vaginally delivered a 14lbs baby girl. Ouch?


----------



## Sun_Flower

14lb???? Holy cow. I just stuck my head down my top and told Violet not to let that give her any ideas! The midwives told me at 41 weeks that Eden didn't feel very big and wouldn't be any bigger than 8lb... 6 days later she came out at 10lb 7oz!! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ohhhh, ouch. I don't think I could handle that. I'm hoping for another 6lber. They stay so tiny for much longer.


----------



## Timewaster

Is it difficult having a big baby? Personally, I would love a big baby (not as big as 14lb) about 8 lbs or . I loVe chubby babies. 

Sassygee - you know that doesn't mean anything. You can efface and dilate from 0 to a 10 in no time. Sending lots of labor vibes your way. 

And labor vibes to all the ladies that are close to their due dates


----------



## celine

After finally losing a bit of plug last night along with cramps and diarreah i was sure id have my baby today but nope. 
Had mw appointment and all going well, next one is 40+6 where they will give me a sweep of i want it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My 6lbers gave me stitches, Timewaster. My 6lbs 6.5oz baby gave me 86 stitches (reacted to the epidural) and my 6lbs 12oz baby gave me 7. My 8lber gave me none. 

Hard to really compare though, cuz between my second and third, I had relatively easy labours (no epidurals). I only pushed for 12 minutes with my 6.12 baby, but pushed for 40 minutes with my 8lber. They were both fairly easy, but they do say bigger babies are easier as there is more pressure on the cervix and pelvis to encourage delivery.

My 8lber was my fastest labour.


----------



## pooch

I had only a few stitches with my 9 lb 12 oz-er and 6 weeks or so i was doing yard work and i retore but they just let it heal on its own. Hoping that gives me an advantage this time!?! The midwives helped with perineal (sp?) massage as i was pushing which helped. Even an almost 10 lb baby is really tiny


----------



## SassyGee

Thanks for the reassurance Timewaster....it's just so disappointing to hear when my public bone is KILLING me and then get told he isn't even engaged and my cervix isn't soft or anything. Grrr I just need to find something to occupy my time so I'll quit dwelling on it.

Personally I'd prefer he be between 7-8lbs. My oldest was 10days late and was 6.15# my youngest was 10days early and 8.3#. I could care less that the sono tech said he 7.7# the other week and be a 9# if I made it to my due date. I'm so short waisted I know he is squished in there cuz he is always in my ribs.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My Labour and delivery was wonderful. I had a water birth and it took me 22 minutes to push her out. I had issues after though - third degree tear (but that was more to do with her coming out with her hand by her face) and a 1.5 litre pph because my uterus didn't contract quickly enough due to her size. I wouldn't say the actual Labour and birth part was difficult though xx


----------



## Tulip

Sunflower I don't expect Violet will be huge, you look very compact.
Unlike me :rofl:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/Screenshot_2014-07-01-07-13-04_zpsxa4i6bgy.png
DS1 also came out with hand up leading to a third degree, he was 7lb8 at 40+6.
I'm expecting this one to be about 8 lb at term. Don't expect he'll be here any sooner tbh...


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm set for around 7 - 8lbs, my last growth scan was something like 6lb 8oz at 38 weeks. 
I'm hoping she isn't too big so her newborn clothes last her a bit longer lol.


----------



## krissie328

Well ladies I go in tomorrow night to have a balloon inserted and start pitocin Thursday morning. I am really nervous now!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Krissie!!

I had an eventful day. Apparently 5 hours straight of walking can really push things along. So it's Canada Day (or so ended 17 minutes ago) and I took my kids to the park for all the festivities. 

I have been having a massive bowel cleanout for the last two days, combined with him dropping last week. Had mounds of plug come out today and around 5:15pm, felt my first contraction. 13 minutes later, another. 13 minutes after that, another. They weren't super painful, just like braxton hicks with cramping. By 7:00pm, they were every 5 minutes so I called the midwife. Asher had reduced his movements over the last two days, so they wanted me to go to the hospital and do an NST and said if everything was good with him, then I could transfer home and continue to labour and birth there.

Asher was great. Heartrate 130ish, and confirmed strong contractions every 5 minutes. They checked my cervix to see if anything was happening, and it turns out, I'm not yet in active labour, but there is something happening.

Since my last check, I have gone from 1cm dilated to 2cm dilated. My cervix length has gone from 2.5cm to 2cm, and my cervix has moved from posterior to anterior. Midwife said she could feel Asher's head, and he is currently at -2 station.

She said it is very possible I'm in the early stages of labour and could end up going in the middle of the night, or my body is just getting ready and I could go next week. She confirmed the same thing the other midwife said to me at my appointment last week, and that is that they believe I will not make it to my due date and believe Asher will be here within two weeks.

So, gonna go to bed and get some rest in case this turns in to the real deal. After midnight, and still having contractions.


----------



## Tulip

EXCITING!! :happydance:


----------



## celine

Excitng brandi!

I had contractions for about 5 hours last night then i panicked about birth and it stopped :(


----------



## gidge

Giovanni arrived yesterday at 36+5 weighing 6lb 1oz! 
My waters broke at midnight, had irregular contractions through the night. Went to hospital in the morning and at 4pm was only 2cm so she gave a sweep i think. 2 hours after that i asked to be checked cos contractions were bad and i wanted the epidural, but when they checked the head was right there so was rushed to delivery and 2 contractions later he came out!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats gidge that was very quick!!


----------



## Frustrated1

*Gidge* Congratulations, that's fantastic. A reallygood weight too considering he was so early!

*Brandi* How exciting! Do update us when you can!

I had my first really bad night's sleep last night. I was woken up at around 2am by really painful cramps. My tummy was rock hard. Was stuck in the bathroom for ages with a really upset tummy. Felt slightly better when i got back into bed 20 mins later. I'm wondering whether it is the raspberry leaf tea. Have been on two cups a day for the last three days.


----------



## charlie00134

She's here! Ruby Rose Lovatt was born at 6am this morning.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations *Charlie*! That happened very suddenly! Looking forward to hearing what happened and seeing a picture at some point.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Contractions tapered off somewhere in the night. 7am now and still pregnant for at least another day.

Congrats to Gidge and Charlie!! Will go update the front page now


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Charlie, for whatever reason, Lilypie wants to say that Ruby is already a year old, so I'll get her ticker up as soon as that is fixed.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Gidge and Charlie!! Xxx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats charlie.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Gidge and Charlie! :cloud9:


----------



## pooch

Frustrated1 said:


> *Gidge* Congratulations, that's fantastic. A reallygood weight too considering he was so early!
> 
> *Brandi* How exciting! Do update us when you can!
> 
> I had my first really bad night's sleep last night. I was woken up at around 2am by really painful cramps. My tummy was rock hard. Was stuck in the bathroom for ages with a really upset tummy. Felt slightly better when i got back into bed 20 mins later. I'm wondering whether it is the raspberry leaf tea. Have been on two cups a day for the last three days.

I've been trying to do the rlt for a week or two now and am
No longer going to drink it for the same reason-its not worth it for me to be so uncomfortable on top of the bhs i get already


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Well im almost positive ill be in labor within the next 24 hours. Ive had contractions on and off all night. When I went to the loo, I wiped and I have a watery pink discharge and a little clear mucous streaked with blood. Pretty much the same thing happened with my daughter and she was born about 5 hours later. 

I dont want to get my hopes up incase its nothing. .. besides the contractions are such an irritating pain.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Charlie and Gidge!! Were all so close now, good luck to everyone :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations Charlie and gidge and good luck mum Ltd sounds promising!


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations gidge and Charlie! Who's next?!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations Gidge & Charlie!!!

Afm, we have quickly settled. Harry is such a good boy, only waking once in the night so far. He has already gained a little, he's now at 7lb4oz. The midwife is hoping to discharge us on Monday providing his cord has dropped off.

Tomorrow he will be made official as we're registering him in the morning :happydance:

Here's a pic of him wide awake this morning :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, he's gorgeous lady luck!


----------



## krissie328

Lovely picture ladyluck.


----------



## pooch

Congrats to all of the new mommies!


----------



## pooch

https://www.dulot.co.il/Kristine/show.asp?art=2&t=l
Good article on being emotionally prepared ...
Since no family lives close by i have been sort of stressing about the logistics of my parents getting here to watch dd when i go into labor. My mom keeps saying that she'd like for it to be this weekend since Friday is a holiday snd she doesnt have much vacation time. I 've been ready for this baby to come for the past week (she was measuring 10 days ahead) so it will be interesting to see if i go into labor in two days once i know everyone is not working.


----------



## SassyGee

How cute Lady!
Congrats Gidge and Charlie.


----------



## Linnypops

Hi ladies
Quickly popping in to say baby Elka Rose was born 1/7/14 weighing 8lb 4oz. We're still in hospital but hopefully out today. Will post a pic soon. 

Congrats to Charlie and gidge!

X


----------



## krissie328

Congrats linny.

So many little bubs all of a sudden.

Afm, I am at the hospital with the foley bulb hoping to get some rest.


----------



## astraloree

Congrats to all the new mommies!

Good luck Krissie and Brandi! Can't believe we are here already!

My NST looked good today but they had to beep a little horn and wake him, he was really cozy. Poor bubs...

Also saw the midwife, she checked me and it was really painful. I even bled for a while after. She didn't strip my membranes just checked my cervix. Said I was like 1/2 cm dilated and 50 % effaced. I'm still sore and have been cramping ever since... Ugh... I'm so uncomfortable..


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congrats linny!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations *Linny*! That's wonderful news.

*Ladyluck* - beautiful picture!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Linny!!!

Good luck Krissie!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I'm in Facebook jail. I have my account set to private, and someone keeps reporting my belly photos as nudity and porn, so I'm on my third ban in a month. This one is 72 hours.

Facebook does not like exposed bellies, apparently...but scantily clad women in next to nothing is okay. I think I have two more before my account is permanently shut down.

At this rate, I won't be able to announce Asher's birth because of what he comes out of. I won't be able to post his pictures...nothing...cuz it'll all be, well, you know.

GAH!!! Frustrates the hell out of me.

And what I don't understand is WHY! Because this last one, I never got a notification that anything had been reported...just the boot and the ban. It started in some hockey groups I am in, and so I left those, but now it's still happening, so clearly, it's someone on my page.

I'm seriously considering shutting the account down and starting over fresh.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Would like to announce the safe arrival of a beautiful baby girl. Born today at 6.23pm, 3rd july. A big girl weighing 4.040kgs (8lbs 14.5oz) 50cm long and a HC 36cm.

No drugs and I got my water birth YAY 4 hour labor


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Mum!!! Any name?


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations *MumLtd*! Glad the water birth worked well for you. We have our pool set up in our lounge ready to go! Hopefully it will make the experience much easier.


----------



## Timewaster

Mumltd - yaay! Congratulations! Please do share your birth story. Looking forward to reading it


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Linny!!


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Mum. I look forward to hearing everyone's story and seeing pics of all the beautiful new babies.

Brandi, I would scratch that account and start a new one.

Afm, nothing new. I was on the go for quite awhile yesterday. Took my bestie to lunch for her bday and then grocery shopped. We meet up with wifey's mom and brother and his brood and let kids shoot off fireworks. Today our town has their annual Pops in the Park, food vendors, live music and firework show...so we'll attend that this evening. I did get some nursing cami tanks and an ergo carrier yesterday while at Target. Couldn't resist a few cute outfits either. Gosh he needs to hurry up and come on already, hehehe.

How is everyone else doing today???


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations to all the new mummies and babies!!

I've posted bare bump photos before Brandi, and so have a lot of my friends and had no issue so it must be someone on your page with a vendetta. I can't understand how they'd even get taken down unless you're actually nude and just covering things with hands...? Xxx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats mum!


----------



## Frustrated1

*Brandi* what happened with your contractions? Did they stop?


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Just a quick piccie. Of our first cuddle... currently no set name but we are thinking 

Holly May
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0373.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely picture and a lovely name. I have a cousin called Hollie Marie, which is very similar. I always thought that was a lovely name.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congrats mumltd, that picture is just precious :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Beautiful pic, Mum!

Yeah, I'm in the process of transferring all my pics and videos and such to a new account, then gonna set my account so that no one can friend request me, and I'll send out the requests myself. I suspect it's either a friend of a friend stalking my profile and reporting me, or someone in the hockey groups that I am also friends with. It's continued to happen even after leaving the hockey groups. There's a girl across the road from me with a HUGE vendetta against me from like, two years ago. She abuses and attacks and stalks and harasses pretty much everyone on my side of the townhouse complex for absolutely no reason. She's friends with my niece, so despite setting everything to FRIENDS and having blocked her profile, she creates new ones under different names and sexes to send me harassing messages and can still see stuff I post in her ticker if my niece comments on them. Gonna make the settings on the new profile so that I can't be found in a Google search either.

None of my belly photos are nude, or even show underwear. I'm fully clothed and lift only my shirt to my chest and expose my belly. That's IT. So honestly have no idea how showing only my belly is considered nude.

God forbid I post a photo of Asher when he gets here. I mean, we all know babies are born fully clothed, right?

As for contractions, they died down somewhere in my sleep the other night and never returned. I still have some braxton hicks but nothing like the other night.

Can't remember if I posted what happened that night, so I'll post it again. This was my status update:



> Consistent contractions every 5 minutes. 2cm dilated, cervix is 2cm long and has come up front. From the last check, that means I've dilated a centimetre and my cervix has shortened by half a centimetre and cervix has moved up.
> 
> Baby is at -2 station.
> 
> There is definitely SOMETHING happening but midwife says not active labour yet. Could turn into active labour tonight or peter out and could be a week from now. Either way, SOMETHING IS DEFINITELY HAPPENING


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Linny and Mum! :hugs:


----------



## pooch

I bought a pineapple and am trying to eat as much as i can to see if it does anything!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry for the lack of decent posts. I'm stuck on my phone at the moment due to almost always having Roo in my other arm. I'll post some photos and birth story when I get chance tomorrow. We're home so I'll just wait until Daddy's shift.

Congratulations to the other new mummies, I can't wait to see all the photos.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Crampy contractions are back tonight. We'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

So late wednesday afternoon I had a bloody show and thought "oh goody hopefully this is the start of something"

I had irregular contractions all night and was so restless, and I knew then id be having a baby in 24hours. 

My OH made me ring my mw at 10am thursday morning, no answer. Rang again at 12 and finally got her and we organised for a home visit so she could assess me as I didnt believe I was in established labor but something was definitely happening. Contractions were still irregular but where getting closer and longer.

My midwife didnt get to our house until 2.15pm and by this time my contractions were 4-6 mind apart and lasting a good minute or more.

She did an internal and I was a good 6cms and a stretched 8cms. Fully effaced and waters bulging... she told us to go straight to the hospital as she was concerned my waters would break pretty soon.

We got to the hospital just after 3pm and now contractions were even closer and more intense. Whilw the bath was being filled, I labored standing up leaning over the bed and made my partner rub my back and surprisingly him rubbing my back made it feel less painful. 

Once I was in the bath I dont really think it helped with the pain but it was nice to just float around and do my own thing. Contractions were pretty close now and strong and sooo much pressure. 

My waters broke at 5.40pm and it was like a big pop!! And I said to the midwife "its popped, they popped, the waters" And almost instant relief from the pressure that had been building.

But then the contractions started coming one after another. There was barely a minutes break between them. And my gosh it was painful. All of the sudden the baby just dropped into the canal and began crowning and my gosh Id forgotten how much it burns and all the pressure. I put my hand down and almost cried "its got hair, i dont have a bald baby" then the contractions got even stronger.

Everytime I had a contraction my body just automatically pushed and I was saying "nooo no no no" because I knew what was coming. That head was coming whether I wanted it to or not. I jist kept saying "its my bum that hurts, its burning" but I was just whispering, I could barely talk. I had my hands down cupping myself and the midwife was saying "dont you push that baby back in" which I was I just thought having my hands there relieved abit of the pressure. Lol

You get to this point where you know the baby is coming and with that push it just goes on and on and you cant stop it and pop out came her head and seconds later her body followed. I had to pull her out and up to my chest. This is why I loved my waterbirth because really I delivered my baby with no one else interfering or touching her. She was bor at 6.23pm labor was 4hr long. She was a whopping 4.040kgs ( 8lbs 14.5oz ) 50cm long and head circumference was 36cm. My oh cut her cord and my sister was just crying. I cried and then cried even more when my baby had her first cry.

she was posterior so her spine was against mine which apparently makes labor harder and more painful. And tbh it did feel harder than my other 2. Drug free, no tears. And a gorgeous baby girl. I could not be happier.

hope I havent scared any of you, labor truly is an amazing thing. And once the babies head is out the pain just disappears. Its like it never happened. It does hurt, but its nothing you need to be scared or worried about. Nothing anyone says will prepare you because its nothing you could imagine. All the emotion s. Joy. Tears. Fears. Its all worth it once youre holding your little baby. Dont be afraid to say you need pain relief or help/support. I had to tell my OH to come sit closer and when he did and iwas holding his hand I felt safe and protected. Such a rush of emotions. Sometimes all it takes is something little a small gesture and all your worries, nerves, fears, they all disappear.
 



Attached Files:







20140704_095917.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She's gorgeous, Mum! What a wonderful birth story. Gives me hope as my little guy is posterior (at last check) and I've been worried about the harder and more painful labour.


----------



## krissie328

Christian was born at 7:05 pm on July 3rd after an uncomplicated induction. I had him 8.5 hours after starting pitocin and 1 hour of pushing, which probably would have been closer to 30 minutes but there was no doctor available. 

He is 8 lbs 9 oz and 21 inches. I have a second degree tear all internally, no external damage. 

We are so proud and in love with him.


----------



## Tulip

Amazing story MumLtd, just what I'm visualising for this time :cloud9:

Congratulations Krissie and welcome Christian!

They're arriving thick and fast now :happydance:

I had my 38w appt yesterday, the mw took one look at me walking up the corridor and declared that I'm ready to have this baby!
He's finally on the brim, but that means nothing second time round as it's quite usual for them not to engage until labour. I lost some more plug and hubby should be back in the country in a couple of hours. Let's go!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Krissie and welcome baby Christian :baby:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Krissie :) xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Krissie!

Great birth story Mum! I hope our water birth goes as smoothly. It must have been amazing to pull her out of the water yourself.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Krissie!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

5 girls, 4 boys so far, ladies, and we're only 4 days into July. They seem to want to be here and meet us already!


----------



## pooch

Happy 4th to the Americans! How many people will deliver today on the holiday?


----------



## charlie00134

For a few days as you know I'd had period pains and I'd had a clearout and some mucus loss the day before (Tuesday) but I didn't think much of it as I'd had a few days of clearing out previous. I'd been for an hour walk around town that day to try and keep moving and then later we went to visit friends and I was taken for a 2 hour walk lol. Got to bed at midnight with an achey belly. Woke up at 2:31 am with an almighty contraction, went for a wee and a few minutes later another on appeared and broke my waters with it. By the third contraction I woke my husband up to tell him I thought we needed to go to the hospital. 
At this point while I was trying to get dressed the contractions were coming thick and fast at times with only seconds between. Sid rang the labour ward who insisted on talking to me and asked us to come in. 
By the time I got to the hospital I was struggling to move and with the pain, they checked my pad and found meconium in my waters so I was attached to the monitor. I was brought a bottle of gas and air and was informing my husband I couldn't do this. 
There was no labour rooms available and my midwife didn't seem in enough of a hurry. After what can't have been long I was asking for diamorphine because I was really struggling and I told her I could already feel pressure in my bum. She didn't seem to believe me but checked me internally anyway, informing me with surprise that I was 4cm.
I asked again about diamorphine and they said I couldn't until a room became available, at this point there was not much time to muck about so they converted an observation room to a labour room wheeling in all sorts of machines. 
I was put on a bed and hooked back up to the trace. The midwife came in with scales mid contraction but there was no way I could get off that bed thankfully she accepted me telling her my weight and in went the diamorphine. At last the pain became more manageable! although I didn't give up my gas and air. 
They started getting concerned as baby's heartbeat was dropping after each contraction so they were a little worried about her so in came a consultant.
A short while later I was informing my midwife my body was pushing and I had no control over it, I was freaking out that she was coming too quickly. They checked me and I was 8cm and my body was getting ready to get her out. Not much after that I was really beginning to push and feeling like I needed to poop, they checked again and I was fully dilated, they'd still been talking about what to do about baby's heartbeat as the monitor hadn't been tracing correctly. 
Too late, I had to push, the consultant said try a push and I'll see what I can feel which confirmed she was on her way so they said I could push. 
One push and she was nearly out and they asked me to pant while another midwife got gloves on. My body didn't agree and another push shot her out head and body in one go.
At this point they clamped and cut the cord while I was trying to tell them I'd wanted delayed cord clamping, I didn't realise at the time but they were panicking. Resus was called and she went on the table for breaths while they checked her heartrate. 
I've wanted nothing in my life more than to hear the sound of her crying! She was wriggling and purple but not breathing overly well, after what was probably seconds but felt like a lifetime she started grizzling and they brought her for skin to skin. She was born at 6am
I was shaking like a leaf and they gave me the injection to deliver the placenta but the midwife seemed to be struggling with the placenta, after some time I had another couple of contractions which I used gas and air and delivered a massive placenta with a litre of extra blood. 
Half an hour passed and I was getting really faint and getting flashing in my eyes. I was given a bag of saline and they put in interior stitches at the same time. 
I was moved onto postnatal after about 4 hours after she was born. One night in hospital because of the blood loss and now I'm on iron for anemia. 
Overall I've decided it was the hardest and easiest thing I've ever done. I'm actually kind of glad the diamorphine made me dozy because it meant I didn't panic quite as much when things were going wrong.
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-03 07.07.55.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## celine

Wow so many babies! Hope its catching to you all, 
Afm, baby Isabelle was born 3kg on her due date of July 3rd after a long painfull labour, we are well and in love xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations!


----------



## Tulip

They are beautiful, well done both!


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Krissie, Charlie and Celine. Y'alls birth stories are lovely and your babies just [email protected]


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations girls more beautiful babies! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Celine!

Ladies, at this rate, I'm not going to be able to keep up with that front page, lol!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Today has been the hardest day of my life... :'( 

We were being discharged and the drs wanted to do a final check over Holly. They found her pulse in her legs wasnt very strong and were having difficulty finding them. Well we got transferred and rushed to a bigger hospital. After being told there is possibly a narrowing or blockage in her aorta and she will need surgery. I just burst into tears... well at the bigger hospital they did some more tests. Turns out its not her aorta but she has a heart murmur and 2 maybe 3 holes in the wall between the two main chambers. 

Its not the best news but better than we expected. They said they are only small holes and they should fix themselves. Before we had answers I was just thinking the worse like we were going to lose her. Its been a horrible day :-(


----------



## Timewaster

Congratulations to all the girls who had babies. 

Mumltd - im so sorry you had to go through that scare. I can't even start to imagine how you would have felt. Good to know it's something that will fix on its own and you guys can go home soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry to hear the news about Holly, Mum. But also relieved to hear that they were concerned enough to do that final check and to catch it early enough that they can follow her closely and treat her properly!!


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry to hear about your scare with Holly mum. I hope she gets on the mend quickly.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats to all the new moms, cant believe that it is all happening so fast now.

Good Luck to the rest of you ladies...

My birth Story...

I was due for my last check up as you all know, went in and gynae did the scan, started measuring Baby, and had a worried look on his face, which freaked me out.

He showed me my placenta and told me that it had already calcified, and that my amniotic fluid was very low, and that baby wasnt growing any longer, and she would be safer outside than inside.

He told me to get myself immediately to the hospital.

I had so much things still to do....

Went home, got our bags, went to the shops, and then made my way to the hospital.

Arrived at hospital at 12pm.

The booked me in, and gave me a private room.

They collected me at 3pm and wheeled me into surgery.

They tried 4 times, giving me the epidural, but the anesthetist kept hitting my spine. My hubby was getting agitated, and asked him to maybe try a little higher which he did and it worked.

They took her out and then I started getting the feeling back, so they had to put me under, as I was in too much pain.

Hubby was with baby all the time.

She was born at 3.21pm, weight of 3.31kgs, and hc of 36 and length of 50cm.

She is perfect in every sense.

This is my Teagan Kenzley Martin
 



Attached Files:







20140701_025922 (2).jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 43


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful job Tymeg. 

Here is a picture of Christian.
 



Attached Files:







20140704_113419 (400x300).jpg
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww so handsome.


----------



## pooch

Congrats everyone and thanks for sharing your stories!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been feeling so much pressure tonight that it feels like my water is going to break. He's definitely dropped some more tonight. These pics are a week apart. No glasses is first, glasses is tonight.
 



Attached Files:







drop3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tooth_fairy

He is so precious Krissie!


----------



## Timewaster

Krissie, he is adorable. You must be so proud

Brandi - sure looks like your belly dropped alot and you are almost 38 weeks so could be any time now for you. :)


----------



## pooch

We went to the mall today just so i could walk around and i swear people were just staring at my belly! Kind of funny. Then we went to a restaurant for lunch and i had to ask to sit at a table instead of a booth because i didn't fit...haha. Belly is too big!


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations to the new arrivals, more adorable babies.
It's my due date today and totally huge and fed up. Please come out soon baby.
Anyone else feeling fed up?!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Due Date Twinkletots! I went 13 days over last time and was SO fed up, so I'm trying to ignore my due date this time, lol. So although I have 8 days till my due date, I'm thinking in my head instead that within 20 days I'll have given birth (will have an induction booked for 40+10 and then added a couple of days after that to account for a long labour) and trying to concentrate on that date instead so I'm less disappointed/ fed up when my due date inevitably passes, lol!


----------



## SassyGee

Oh yes Twinkle, been fed up! I'm beginning to think this boy isn't coming before he's due. I did get a lot of tightenings last night and was on verge of timing them but they stopped after 2 hrs or so. I layer down for bed thinking I might wake up to contractions but no...woke up to pee and then to lay awake for hours. I feel sleep deprived, anyone else not sleeping at night?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wasn't, but I ended up having my best sleep in weeks last night, and woke up with an incredible amount of energy. So now I'm just putting the finishing touches on being ready for Asher today and we're ready to welcome him into our home


----------



## Timewaster

I have been waking up too couple of times every night. By the time, it's morning, I feel so tired and unrested.

My prediction was baby would be here by today but no signs.


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling fed up. I was terribly fed up in the last 2 weeks before she showed up. Hope everyone's babies are showing up soon.


----------



## Timewaster

Hey Charlie! How is it going with your baby? Do you have your energy back?


----------



## Tulip

Been bouncing most of the day! Have tonignt done a final draft of my birth plan plus instructions for hubby and re-checked bags. First thing tomorrow I'll boil up the cord tie and wash the sling I'm taking to hospital, then baby has no excuse to hang about :)


----------



## tymeg

Hi ladies....
just popping in to say hang in there. ..
your little ones will be here very soon....
I am so inlove with this little angel but I so miss having her in my belly.....


----------



## tooth_fairy

Haven't been sleeping much at all, its been hard to find a comfortable position. I also get up about 3-4 times a night and get about 5 hours of sleep a night. 

Has anyone else noticed extreme fatigue? I constantly feel tired even if I take a nap during the day.

Having my 37/38 week appointment tomorrow so we shall see what they say :D


----------



## pooch

I've been napping daily esp now that i'm on mat leave. I'll have bursts of energy, do something, then need to rest. 39 wk appt tomorrow!


----------



## tooth_fairy

pooch said:


> I've been napping daily esp now that i'm on mat leave. I'll have bursts of energy, do something, then need to rest. 39 wk appt tomorrow!

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Pooch :)


----------



## pooch

tooth_fairy said:


> pooch said:
> 
> 
> I've been napping daily esp now that i'm on mat leave. I'll have bursts of energy, do something, then need to rest. 39 wk appt tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Pooch :)Click to expand...

You too!


----------



## pooch

My last three appointments my weight has been the same...this weekend i weighed myself and i was up 4 lbs and today another 4...it's all swelling because i can feel in everywhere especially in my lips...i keep saying it feels like i had injections or something! Glad i have my dr apt today so they can check my bp to make sure it's normal


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey Pooch,

I jumped on the scales this morning and my weight was also up 4lbs, despite it having been static for the last few weeks. The again, I've had a few takeaways this week, so maybe that's to blame although my legs feel massive!


----------



## Timewaster

I have been gaining a pound every 2 weeks so now I am refraining from weighing myself.

Today, I have been throwing up. Morning sickness is back since a week. Initially, I thought it might mean labor is starting but nope feels like the way I did during my first trimester. 

So now apart from feeling heavy, backpain. I also have nausea and vomiting but still no contractions and no signs of labor. :(


----------



## Frustrated1

I definitely think I'm going to go way over my date. Not sure why, just the feeling I have. I've been getting cramps and an upset tummy, but I think that's just a side effect of the RL Tea. I guess I just have to be patient!


----------



## tooth_fairy

pooch said:


> My last three appointments my weight has been the same...this weekend i weighed myself and i was up 4 lbs and today another 4...it's all swelling because i can feel in everywhere especially in my lips...i keep saying it feels like i had injections or something! Glad i have my dr apt today so they can check my bp to make sure it's normal

I would definitely mention that at today's appointment, I have the opposite problem I have always had low BP. Just the other night I felt really sleepy and wasn't sure why so I checked my BP and blood sugar at home. BP was 90/56 which is normal for me and blood sugar after eating was 96.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls! Me and dh dtd last night and I had a heavy day scrubbing on my hands and knees. This nesting instinct has turned me into a nervous ocd wreck I just can't stop. Anyway had awful tightenings in the night full on back and periody pain. They came very regular every few mins at intervals I was starting to think I was in labour. Anyway they died off a bit this am and now they have returned but more irregular but painful. Not sure what's happening to be honest? Anyway with you guys who aren't sleeping well. Anyone else having crazy tightenings and nesting instinct?


----------



## SassyGee

My weight has been holding last 2wks, will check tomorrow as I've already eaten and drank this morning. Since my edd is this wk I'll give walking another try. Wifey and daughter gonna play golf this evening so I'll walk a lil along side golf cart. I'm not interested in trying castor oil, nipple stimulation or rlt.

Look forward to hearing how everyone else is doing and Dr appt updates. Wonder who will give birth next...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've heard that you'll go into labour when you're the most relaxed. Last week, I had such extreme exhaustion that I was napping at least twice a day. For the last two days, I've had a burst of energy that has had me on my feet and scrubbing my house down. I scrubbed for 13 hours straight yesterday before I sat down.

But the last two nights, I have been having the best sleeps in a long time. I am usually kind of on the border and toss and turn, but for the last two nights, I've been in a really deep sleep and then my 3 year old has pulled me out of it. It's like I'm sleeping so peacefully, and then suddenly I'm just snapped out of it, and she's there. I haven't heard her or anything...she's just there.

I feel okay, but the moment I get out of bed to get her back to bed, I'm getting the most intense cramping and tightenings. It feels like labour. I go back to bed and lay down again to see if it keeps going, and it'll last about 20-30 minutes longer, and then it dies off, and then it takes me another hour to get back to sleep.

So I'm wondering if my body, in its relaxed state, is attempting to go into labour, and when it gets "scared" out of that relaxed state, it stalls on its own.

You'd think this being my 4th, I'd know the difference. Gonna see if my midwife will check me this afternoon and maybe give a sweep and get things going. They don't usually until 40 weeks, but it can't hurt to ask. Also will be picking up my birthing pool today.


----------



## Frustrated1

Has anyone gone over their EDD yet?


----------



## Timewaster

Frustrated - not yet. I'm due tomorrow. Let's see what happens. 

Sassygee - even I don't want to do rlt and the other things to bring on labor. I never tried those things with my first and second pregnancies and labor was fine. however did lots of walking and dtd... not sure whether that helped or not though 

Isaac Ralph- I had those sleepless nights and tightening when I was 37 weeks. Now, all those symptoms have vanished. Hopefully, yours are early labor symptoms you go into labor soon. :)


----------



## Tulip

I believe it's when you're relaxed too Brandi. I'm now happy that I'm as prepared as I'm going to be, so I'm having a chill out and a little glass of wine tonight. Can't rule out trying my new breast pump tho x


----------



## pooch

Just had my appt and i'm 3 cm and almost fully effaced. I swear the dr swept my membranes and didnt tell me...it really hurt and now i'm crampy. Do they do it without asking? He didnt think i would make it to friday but scheduled an induction for next tuesday just in case.


----------



## twinkletots

I am officially overdue, Aagh!!!!!! I thought with this being my third she would come early especially as have had strong tightening sand cramp for about four weeks now.
Going for a membrane sweep tomorrow morning and going to ask for a date for induction.
I coul just about handle being overdue if it wasn't for the fact I have been having growth scans and currently baby's estimated weight is well over nine pounds.
Considering I am five feet one and usually uk size 8 I don't want this baby cooked up any longer!
Hope everyone else is having more patience than me x


----------



## Tulip

Flipping heck Twinks I hope she doesn't hang about much longer :shock:


----------



## SassyGee

That's awesome Pooch. Hope I get the same news Friday but by then ill b 40+1. Not sure if they do sweep w/o at least telling you. Aren't you glad either way? Seems like you'll be next.

Dang Twinkle. I wouldn't complete believe the scans as I've read they can be off considering baby could be too far in your perlvic area to get accurate measurement. Hope you get an induction date.


----------



## Timewaster

Wow! Pooch! That's awesome! You are so close to holding your baby soon. :) 

Twinkle, hopefully your baby isn't 9 lb and they could be off. And even if she is 9lb, don't worry. I have heard baby's size doesn't matter while giving birth, it's more about the baby's head size.

Sassygee, fingers crossed you get to hear similar news at your appt friday. It could be possible. With my second pregnancy, I was 1cm dilated at my 39 week appt and 4 cm dilated at my 40 week appt. So don't lose hope :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow Twinkle! Hopefully she isn't that big! The third babies tend to be the wild card. My third child was my only overdue one (so far)

Back from the midwives. They don't usually sweep til 40 weeks but with all the false labour I've been having, they gave me one. Since my last check last 6 days ago, I'm now dilated to 2.5cm and can stretch to a 3cm, 60% effaced, and Asher is still -2 station.

Hoping the sweep will help some, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks ladies, I am hoping the scans are off but the size of my bump suggests this girl is a big un! 
Fingers crossed for some successful sweeps in the next couple of days x


----------



## krissie328

Just checking in and thinking of you all.

In terms of weight gain I gained 12 lbs in the last three weeks. That was almost half my total weight gain. 

My growth scan two days before he was born estimated him at 8 lbs 3 oz and he was 8 lbs 9 oz. But really he is long too and doesn't seem big to me. 

Good luck ladies, can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## SassyGee

Lucky you getting a sweep Brandi!

Timewaster I need all the luck I can get now, thanks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today would be a pretty cool day to be born on. 7+7=14, lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Lucky you getting a sweep Brandi!
> 
> Timewaster I need all the luck I can get now, thanks.


Good luck Sassy:hugs:


I just had my 37/38 week appointment the doc didn't check for dilation since she said I was not having contractions. However, she did say that she is low and its a good thing. Not sure what that is suppose to mean exactly.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds like your little girl has engaged, tooth, and that is definitely a good thing


----------



## twinkletots

Today would be a great day to have a baby Brandi. 
I am going to get this baby swept outta here this morning. Come on baby!!!


----------



## Timewaster

Hey ladies :) today is my due date! Yaay! Let's see if I'm part of the 5% who give birth on their due dates


----------



## pooch

Happy due date Timewaster! Hope it isnt too long now!!

I was having cramps all night, even was woken up by them after falling asleep for a couple hours and now they 're gone!! I will be bouncing on my ball and walking all day!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was kinda hoping for a 7/7/14 baby but it's the 8th here and no joy lol xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy due date, Timewaster.

Well, sweep hasn't worked so far. Not even any sign of a plug, and I had the absolute WORST sleep ever last night and woke up with a massive headache this morning. No cramps, nothing. Kinda disappointing, but also would rather not try and give birth while feeling like this.

I've felt like he was going to come July 9 the whole pregnancy, so we'll see if I'm right soon enough. My son thinks Saturday.


----------



## SassyGee

Good morning ladies. Well I went for a lil 15-20min walk last night and that stirred up some BH but those soon faded, ugh. Got up this morning and went for a 35min walk and now enjoying my coffee. No golf yesterday but maybe today or tomorrow. It's. So friggin hot here and we aren't even having triple digit heat like we normally would. Wifey seems to think he'll be here on his due date HA, I'm not holding my breath.

Woohoo Timewaster on today being your due date. Hope your lo doesn't keep you waiting long.

Pooch, good luck with walking all day. Within 10minutes or so of walking I feel my hands and feet swelling. Luckily they aren't as bad as they feel when I get home tho.

Tooth, my dr hasn't even so much as touched my belly this entire pregnancy and I'm not kidding. He's very different in his practice then my dr yrs ago. I'm guessing my guy is not engaged but I could be wrong.

Twinkle, are you getting a sweep today? 

Gonna do some housework today and try not to be such a couch potato....


----------



## Timewaster

Thanks, ladies. 

Hope all of your false labor turn into real labor signs.

Sassygee - I have the same trouble these days, alot of swelling when I Lie down or stand. Sitting with my feet raised seems to be the only thing that helps.

Alas. V day for me but no sign of labor at all
No backpain, cramps or anything. I feel absolutely perfect today. 

Anyhow, my parents are in town now and I'll be going tomorrow to be induced so there will be someone to look after my 3 and 4 year old while I am away...yet still anxious about leaving them for two days.


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats to all the ladies that have had their babies since I've last been on here about a week ago. And hoping to see more come soon to everyone who's patiently waiting. :)

AFM I had my 37 week appointment last Thursday and my fundal height was measuring the same as the week before, which was right in between 36 and 37 weeks. According to fundal height, baby has been spot on up until last week. Maybe it was because this time it was a different doctor measuring or because I had just had a contraction right before she measured. Anyway, I did mention to her that baby was measuring 4 days behind at our last ultrasound which was at 20 weeks. She didn't seem too concerned about it but said we could do an ultrasound to make me feel better and just to check things out at my next appointment. I tend to be a worrier about everything so I'm hoping it's really nothing to be concerned about. I'll be having the ultrasound this Friday afternoon. Oh, and I've been dilated 1cm for the past two weeks. Hoping for some change when they check again on Friday.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Michelle - I actually went from 35cm at 33 weeks to 34.5cm at 36 weeks because the baby engaged, so don't worry too much if things don't seem to grow for a little while, but hopefully the scan will reassure you :) xx


----------



## michelle8733

Sun_Flower said:


> Michelle - I actually went from 35cm at 33 weeks to 34.5cm at 36 weeks because the baby engaged, so don't worry too much if things don't seem to grow for a little while, but hopefully the scan will reassure you :) xx

Thanks for mentioning that. That makes me feel a little better because she is WAY down low. The doctor even mentioned how low she was, so hopefully that's all it is. I am looking forward to seeing her again on the ultrasound since we haven't had one in so long. :haha:


----------



## tymeg

Hi ladies, 

Just popping in to check how you are all doing?

Here are some pics of my little munchkin...

She has the sniffles, been sneezing all day and now has a stuffy nose:-(
 



Attached Files:







20140703_003906(1).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10









20140703_213400 (2).jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 46









Cape Town-20140703-00183.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Frustrated1

She's gorgeous Tymeg! You must be very proud.


----------



## pooch

So cute tymeg!!!


----------



## tymeg

I am extremely proud..... my little miracle....


----------



## Tulip

She is a little stunner Megan! Hope she feels better soon <3


----------



## Timewaster

Awww. She is adorable, tymeg!

It's 11.30 pm at my place at the moment. Going to go get induced 5am in the morning. Getting nervous about the whole thing, especially about leaving my 3 and 4 year old behind... hopefully everything goes smoothly so I can be home soon


----------



## pooch

Good luck timewaster! Everything will go well and your older kiddos will be ok with the grandparents (i tell myself this, too, about my dd and my parents when the time comes). You will be back with them in no time!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Good luck timewaster :flower:

Well today I am squeezing Harry a bit harder as it's a year since I found out my unexpected pregnancy was ectopic, it's funny because it was unexpected, I was very adamant I did not want a 5th but that one event started a domino which has resulted in my beautiful baby boy. 

Yesterday we were discharged by the midwife, Harry has put on 10.5oz in 6 days eeek, he's now 7lb 14.5oz. Not surprised as he is now downing 4oz bottles every 2 hours during the day, he has his last feed at 10.30pm, then one between 3-4am and then I wake him at 6.30am so I can get the others ready for school. I cannot complain at all.

We had his photoshoot done on Saturday just gone and this is one of the shots, it's just a sample so excuse the watermark. If you are in the north of England please check the photographer out on Facebook she is amazing and was so good with Harry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck time waster, can't wait to hear updates. Ladyluck that picture is gorgeous, what a wonderful little man you have after such a journey xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to have been absent, we've been doing loads of visiting and keeping busy. Ruby is 1 week today and we've decided to celebrate by having a lazy day together. She's such a well behaved baby although she does tend to be awake 12am - 4am. We started some reassurance sleep training last night and it seemed to work a treat though so we all got a good night. 
I hope everyone's little ones don't keep them waiting too much longer :)


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck Time Waster!!Your little one will be here shortly.
Teagan sleeps in the bed with us Charlie, and she also is awake at midnight, then between 3 and 4 and then awake at 6 and 8am. She sleeps most of the day away, which gives me time to work from home and do what i need to do.


----------



## twinkletots

So I didn't make it to the sweep. 
My girl is here!! Went in to labour spontaneously yesterday morning and after a five and half hour labour I have birth to my very beautiful whopper of a baby weighing in at 9lbs 5ozs!!!!! 
I knew she was going to be big but seriously. Anyway just shows you it can be done and I am not a big person but so glad she is out.
Next please! ( I mean you ladies cos I am having no more) x


----------



## tymeg

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

twinkletots said:


> So I didn't make it to the sweep.
> My girl is here!! Went in to labour spontaneously yesterday morning and after a five and half hour labour I have birth to my very beautiful whopper of a baby weighing in at 9lbs 5ozs!!!!!
> I knew she was going to be big but seriously. Anyway just shows you it can be done and I am not a big person but so glad she is out.
> Next please! ( I mean you ladies cos I am having no more) x

Congratulations!!! By yesterday, you mean July 8, correct? Just want to make sure I get the correct information to update the front page. Lots of different time zones in here, after all.

AFM...vent warning...

July 9th...the day I predicted Asher would make his appearance and not a damn sign he's arriving today.

I'm so over the false labour crap, I'm over being pregnant, I'm tired of the "You haven't had that baby yet?" comments as if I enjoy sitting here every day swelling some more and gathering stretch marks, or having absolutely no patience with my other children and snapping at them for asking me to read a book with them.

Pretty much every single one of my friends due around me already gets to snuggle their babies, and have already for at least two or three weeks, and I'm still here attempting to decode if that cramp is the start or labour or just gas.

I'm so over this. I'm just ready to cry. I want my baby here in my arms.


----------



## twinkletots

Yes the 8th Brandi.
Hang in there, baby will come soon. I was two days overdue and started ignoring all the "any twinges yet?" Comments as they were driving me mad.
Hope to hear of more arrivals soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, and good luck Timewaster!!


----------



## Tulip

Nice one Twinks, congratulations!


----------



## pooch

I cant call my parents anymore without them thinking i'm in labor. So annoying. I understand their concern but give me a break. I think i'm going to end up being induced. I don'nt feel at all like i'm going to go into labor and i've given up trying to do stuff to make it happen.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Twinks! 

I've not had many comments about giving birth yet, maybe because I'm not actually overdue yet? Had a few people saying "any signs?" Which is always answered with no, but I do think "don't you think I'd tell you if there were??" Oh well. 17 days max left of being pregnant xx


----------



## SassyGee

I feel the same way Pooch. Hoping I can lock in an induction date at my appt Friday. Feels like he's not coming any time soon and I'm done with being pregnant. I went for a walk again this morning and might do some more later...

How is everyone else??


----------



## SassyGee

Twinkle, that's awesome!!! Congrats on your baby girl. Can't wait to see pics..


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Twinkle, cannot wait to see pics of your little girl.


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Good morning ladies. Well I went for a lil 15-20min walk last night and that stirred up some BH but those soon faded, ugh. Got up this morning and went for a 35min walk and now enjoying my coffee. No golf yesterday but maybe today or tomorrow. It's. So friggin hot here and we aren't even having triple digit heat like we normally would. Wifey seems to think he'll be here on his due date HA, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Woohoo Timewaster on today being your due date. Hope your lo doesn't keep you waiting long.
> 
> Pooch, good luck with walking all day. Within 10minutes or so of walking I feel my hands and feet swelling. Luckily they aren't as bad as they feel when I get home tho.
> 
> Tooth, my dr hasn't even so much as touched my belly this entire pregnancy and I'm not kidding. He's very different in his practice then my dr yrs ago. I'm guessing my guy is not engaged but I could be wrong.
> 
> Twinkle, are you getting a sweep today?
> 
> Gonna do some housework today and try not to be such a couch potato....

Once you become pregnant at my doctors office they rotate you between 3 doctors because they want you to be comfortable with whoever will be on call that day, not a big fan of that. I dislike one of the doctors, shes just different and not very hands on. My actual doctor is the only one who does what I feel like he needs to do and one of docs is my neighbor so it is very interesting.

I honestly do not feel that she is lower, but who knows. I have my 39 week appointment next week, well see if anything has changed since this past visit. I still feel and her rolling around way up high.


----------



## Timewaster

Still at the hospital. Been on pitocin for 5 hours now. They started with 1 milliunit/min and now we are up to 11 milliunits/unit. 

Having contractions but not painful enough and cervix was checked about 3 hours ago and no changes since my 39 week appt. Still 2cm dilated, soft but cervix is too far up.

Sleepy and hungry now but not allowed to eat and contractions keeping me up


----------



## pooch

Timewaster-are they making you stay in bed or are you able to get up and walk around? I'm not sure how inductions go and with every passing day i'm getting closer to being induced, too.
Hope things pick up soon!!
And it's bs they dont let you eat-is there anyone there that can sneak you a snack?


----------



## Timewaster

Pooch. They say I can walk but they need to monitor the baby's heart rate so I can't really walk while hooked to that machine.

I have begged DH to sneak in some food but he is adamant on following the rules.

Now pitocin is up to 15 milliunits/min. More frequent contractions and they are all happening in my back.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

Have had a lot of free time on my hands so been doing a lot of DIY stuff, I'm not a very crafty person but thought I'd share what I've made for my princess so far. Her nursery is Minnie Mouse :D

The first one is a wipes case, second is the alphabet letter for her nursery, third one is just some of the headbands I've made, fourth one is of diaper/wipe straps and the last one is burp cloths.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2









photo 3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









photo 4.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









photo 5.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 0









photo 2.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

Those are all super cute tooth!

Good luck timewaster. I hope things progress faster for you.


----------



## pooch

I am losing my plug but obv that doesnt necessarily mean anything!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've been losing mine all day, and it's turned to bloody show over the last few hours, but nothing much else happening.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

One of my friends from work just randomly dropped off a chocolate cake for me a few minutes ago. Yummy!


----------



## pooch

Well i lost the reat of my plug this morning and for the first time i turned up the temp on the central air and put on pants and socks because me feet and legs are cold. Dh just left for work...he would prefer i dont go into labor spontaneously and i get induced tuesday because then its not as stressful...i hope i dont make it to tuesday because of the increased pain associated with inductions (that i've read of).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still nothing on my end. I'm becoming more and more convinced I'm going over.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Brandi you've still got a week and three days before you're over, a lot can happen in that time *hugs* xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yesterday I was losing plug all day long, and then around supper time, it started turning into bloody show. I've seen bloody show in two of my other pregnancies. The first time was with my first and I was in labour. The second time was with my third, and I went into labour 7 hours later. So, naturally, I kind of expected something to happen. I could also feel him very low.

Around 9-10 last night, I was getting cramps and braxton hicks so decided to go to bed and get some rest in case something happened, and around 3am, I was hanging in between sleep and a dream. In the dream, I was being cast as Cristina Yang's labour double for an episode of Grey's Anatomy, and I could feel contractions, so I got up to use the bathroom, wiped, more bloody show and then did a cervix self-check to see if I was actually making progress from earlier that day, and shortly after, the contractions I was feeling stopped, so I went back to bed.

Did another check this morning, as I'm still losing plug but it's no longer bloody, and I feel like my cervix is tighter this morning, is still anterior, but moved back a bit, and feels more closed than it did last night. I was able to get to a 3 last night, and now I feel back to a 2cm.

So, I googled and found a rare phenomenon where if the cervix feels stressed or "threatened", it can move back and close back up to protect itself. It's a natural body response.

So, I do firmly believe that I was going into labour and hindered my own labour. No more cervix checks for me. Just gonna wait it out. Maybe if I'm lucky, I'll be hit by the full moon on Saturday.


----------



## Frustrated1

pooch said:


> Well i lost the reat of my plug this morning and for the first time i turned up the temp on the central air and put on pants and socks because me feet and legs are cold. Dh just left for work...he would prefer i dont go into labor spontaneously and i get induced tuesday because then its not as stressful...i hope i dont make it to tuesday because of the increased pain associated with inductions (that i've read of).

What a typical "man" comment! My understanding about inductions is that they are more painful as the synthetic version of oxytocin does not have the same analgesic and feel good effect as the natural oxytocin produced during labour. 

Well I've reached my EDD and no sign of JB making an appearance. I haven't lost any of my plug (unless it's happened when I've been to the toilet during the night as I don't put the light on) and haven't had any contractions. Will wait until I get to 12 days over, assuming all is ok with baby, but will probably ask to be induced after that as the midwife gave me some literature today which said the risk of still births increases to 1 in 1000 after 42 weeks and to 1 in 500 after 43 weeks, which is too high a risk for me personally. 

Timewaster - Good luck! I hope things speed up. I don't understand why you're not allowed food as I thought you would need the energy for the delivery. Seems very odd to me!


----------



## SassyGee

Happy due date to my buddies &#128513; let's hope we all get to deliver them sooner than later. I walked again last night but all it did was bring on a few bh,ugh so frustrating. Gonna go for another walk here shortly. I haven't lost any of my plug and don't recall when I lost it w my first. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## michelle8733

Brandi, we have the same due date and it sounds like you've made a lot more progress than me. Pretty much all I've had so far is still losing my plug, but I've been doing that for several weeks now and I've been 1cm dilated for the past two weeks now. So like you say, I just have a feeling that I'm going to go past my due date. I have a doctor's appointment and ultrasound tomorrow afternoon so hopefully there will be some changes. 

Oh and thanks for mentioning a chocolate cake lol...now I'm craving one! :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have to admit, the cake was quite delicious, lol.

Just gonna give up on the symptoms of labour spotting and just enjoy my last few days. I have 17 days at most left.


----------



## michelle8733

Well we've made it this far so I'm hoping the next week or two will go by rather fast. But I just can't wait to get her out lol.


----------



## Tulip

Happy due date Sass :hugs:

Just had my 39 weeker and he's suddenly 3/5 engaged! My hatred of the birthing ball has reduced slightly.


----------



## twinkletots

Day two and still no name for my girl!!! If an&#375;ne wants to throw out a few girls names they like it would be much appreciated.
In the meantime will keep checking in for signs of more babies arriving. X


----------



## Frustrated1

Ava, Olivia, Charlotte, Ophelia, Grace, Isabella, Erin, Lara, Gabriella & Jessica


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This little guy would have been Charlotte, Emelia, or Scarlett if he were a girl.


----------



## Tulip

Eleanor, Rose , Scarlett, Ruby xx


----------



## Timewaster

Hi ladies, 

So I had my baby boy today 10 am after 24 hours of labor.

Gosh. Getting induced was not a good decision. It took alot of time for me to dilate even with strong contractions. 

Also, baby was tilted and not totally head down so I had to push for a good 3 hours and have alot of swelling down there due to that.

Any how, we are still deciding on a name and he is just an adorable 7ln13oz boy. :) 

Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## pooch

Congrats timewaster !! Sorry to hear your experience wasn't optimal but have fun with your lo !!


----------



## Tulip

Well done TW!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations timewaster xx


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

OH congratulations to all the new mummies and those still waiting, itll be your time soon xo x

Holly is a week old and already back at her birth weight. She is amazing and perfect in every way. She sleeps amazingly feeds like a champ. I cant complain.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had yet another round of false labour. Getting sick and tired of them. If my body is going to put me through that many rounds, at least give me my baby at the end of it. So here I sit at 3:30am with not a twinge in sight, when I had contractions every 2-3 minutes last night for a good few hours, and all I wake up to is more plug. 

I swear, at this rate, I'm going to end up with a 40lbs toddler NEXT July.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations TimeWaster! You got there in the end!

I thought things were starting to happen here last night. As it's my first, I really don't know what the initial contractions /surges will feel like. Last night, after going to bed, what I thought might be contractions started. I could feel my tummy rhythmically tightening and drawing up for a while, then stopping before starting again. Anyway, that went on for about four or so hours, interspersed with lots of trips to the bathroom, but stopped at about 5am this morning. Am now wondering if he was just wriggling around a lot. I was quite excited for a while! I was very good as I didn't even wake OH to tell him as I thought he'd need his sleep if we had a long day ahead. Oh well, at least I can get some more jobs done today. Am hoping to get the wall sticker art work up and change the colour of the nursing chair using Annie Sloan paint. Maybe he will come tomorrow...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I bet we'll have a mini-burst of babies tomorrow, Frustrated, with the Supermoon and all. Asher's moving something crazy ATM and literally feels like he's going to explode out of my bum, or belly with these insane stretches. He's killing me!

Oh, but positive news...I checked my bank account and am $900 richer out of the blue. My maternity benefits must have FINALLY kicked in (been off since February) so I might go on a little spree today and let the kidlets each pick something out for the baby today.


----------



## Frustrated1

Let's hope so! The twelfth would be a good birthday as mine is 12 June!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was wondering if we'd have a birth explosion because of the moon, we'll have to see! Congrats on the birth Time waster, can't wait to see pictures xx
Oh and I keep seeing more and more posts in third tri by Labour watching August mum's to be, and thinking "err, HELL NO, it's our turn first!!!" :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^Agreed! At least let us get through July first. It's only the 11th for crying out loud! lmao

My kids are supposed to go with their dad tomorrow morning. One will go tonight. This weekend would be soooo convenient to give birth in. While I'd love to have them there for the experience and to meet their brother, I'm also alone, and my closest family is an hour away, so until someone gets here, if I go into labour in the night and one of my kidlets wakes, I'll be labouring and filling a pool, and tending to children by myself and that thought slightly frightens me. My 3 year old has woken up at 3am every night since Monday, and she ALWAYS sleeps through the night.

I'm officially declaring this weekend OPERATION EVICT BABY


----------



## Frustrated1

Are you having a home birth as well Brandi?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes I am, Frustrated. I've already got the pool blown up in my living room, just in case I had gone into labour in the night the last few days. The electric air pump is LOUD, so I figured blowing it up early was one way to lessen the risk of my kids waking in the night when I do go into labour.

Just needs the liner and to be filled, and we're good to go. I've got everything else all waiting in the corner of my living room too...towels, bowls, washcloths, a sleeper and diapers. Just waiting on Asher now.


----------



## Frustrated1

Your living room sounds much like mine! The only difference is that we didn't have an electric pump so OH had to do it with a manual one. I just hope we can produce enough hot water to fill the pool. Apparently ours takes four bath fulls and our hot water system is old and dilapidated!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol sounds like my house. I think mine takes 3 bathtubs full, but my kitchen sink runs out of hot water quickly, so I'm going to pick up a large stock pot tonight and boil that on the stove while filling the pool.

As for the pump, I rented the pool directly from the midwife and it came with everything...pool, liner, air pump, sump pump, sink-to-hose connections, all for $55, and if I don't end up using the pool, then I get my money back. MUCH cheaper than renting just the pool from anywhere else. I was looking at $125 as the cheapest, and that was out of town.


----------



## pooch

There is a reflexology/foot massage place at the mall here that i want to go to today...not sure if they will or wont massage the right acupressure spots (i read some won't massage pregnant ladies) so we'll see. Worst case scenario i'll be able to walk around the mall!


----------



## Frustrated1

I tried reflexology the other day, but it didn't seem to have any effect. Am going to try another session in a few days time. It's quite sore as they need to press quite hard to trigger contractions.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Timewaster and here's to lots of babies tomorrow during the supermoon! :D


----------



## Tulip

FX for some supermoon action - having a 12th July birthday would be a lifelong reminder of our time here in Northern Ireland (it's the main marching day, commemorating the Battle of the Boyne and usually ends in rioting in certain areas :wacko:)


----------



## krissie328

Congrats timewaster. 

Good luck to all the other ladies, I hope tomorrow is a lucky full moon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did a bit of searching and the Full Moon effect can occur anywhere from the day before the full moon, the day of the full moon, and the day after the full moon.


----------



## Frustrated1

Tulip said:


> FX for some supermoon action - having a 12th July birthday would be a lifelong reminder of our time here in Northern Ireland (it's the main marching day, commemorating the Battle of the Boyne and usually ends in rioting in certain areas :wacko:)

God, I'd forgotten about that! Not a great day for someone of Irish Catholic descent to have a baby then!


----------



## Tulip

Not the best, no! 
Husband is convinced we'll be trying to get to hospital during the parade tomorrow and fighting our way through a sea of 'flegs' :rofl:


----------



## pooch

So i had an amazing reflexology session and my belly has been rock hard ever since. Not crampy but one huge braxton hicks for like three hours now. She did not avoid the labor trigger points. It was amazing! I barely walked at the mall because it killed my back.


----------



## toffee87

Hi ladies, not posted on here for ages. I found it hard to keep up haha. Can't believe this is the last few weeks.

Went to see the labour ward today, the midwife led unit rooms are lovely. Really hope I don't have to be induced so I can have one (especially with the pool!).


----------



## SassyGee

Hey ladies..
Well I'm FINALLY dilated woohoo victory if it is even 1cm lol!!! He could feel the baby's head but said he's not engaged as he can push his head up. I'm going back Wednesday if I don't go into labor before then. He said he'll put some stuff on my cervix to soften it up. Gonna do some more walking between now and then. Oh and he said I should start to have mucous discharge but nada yet on that...

My mom mentioned full moon to me a few days ago. I don't normally get unto all that stuff but hey whatever now, haha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Apparently for the full moon to work, you have to face the direction of the moon, and rub your belly clockwise for at least a minute. Gonna start giving it a shot tonight.


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats Timewaster! Can't wait to see pics of your new little one. :flower:

Well today I had an ultrasound and everything looks great with the baby. She's measuring 6lbs. 14oz. and if she goes to her due date she should be around 7 and a half pounds. I'm still 1cm. dilated, as I have been for the past 3 weeks so that was a little disappointing. I was hoping there'd be some progression with that. But I did get my membrane sweeped today. I'm excited to see if it works. My doctor is on call at the hospital tomorrow and jokingly said, "Hopefully we'll see you tomorrow!". Just a waiting game now...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My entire pregnancy, I was convinced I would have my little boy on July 9. Obviously, that didn't happen.

July 1, my son woke up and said he would be born "in 11 days", meaning July 12. He previously correctly predicted my youngest daughter's birth as well.

I've been trying, I think way too hard, to start my own labour this week. Nipple stim, orgasms as much as possible, walking, self-cervix checks, and even had a sweep. I'm still here, pregnant.

I lost my plug over two days, and it turned to bloody show, and nothing.

So tonight, I'm officially giving up. No more checks, no more orgasms, no more pumping. Just gonna relax and take it as it is. I do believe he'll be here by the end of the weekend. I think I've been very stressed trying to get everything together and dealing with 3 kids by myself on top of that, and then as much as I try to "relax" at night, I subconsciously know I've been too focused on trying to evict this baby.

So starting tonight, no more eviction attempts. My kids are off to their dad's for the weekend starting tomorrow morning, so I can finally sit and relax and not worry about sweeping the crumbs off the floor 6 times a day because they can't remember to eat over their plates and not the floor, and I can not worry about them tattling on another because they broke a pencil or are fighting over a toy or whether to watch Treehouse or Disney Jr.

I'm going to stand on my porch tonight in the direction of the moon, rub my belly, and that's it. No more eviction attempts.


----------



## pooch

I ended up taking a bath last night and have had cramps ever since. I have been able to sleep but they woke me up again. I'm going to try to time some!


----------



## Frustrated1

More false labour pains for me last night. They were pretty intense and I thought when they started they were the real thing again. This is getting very frustrating! They are majorly messing with my sleep! Grrrrr!


----------



## pooch

Heading to the hospital...woke up with contractions 6 min apart... Now down to 3...5 min away from the hospital!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck Pooch! Let's hope this is it. Keep us updated!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Pooch!!!

AFM, so far, the full moon belly rubbing has done NADA


----------



## Tulip

Go Pooch! :happydance:


----------



## pooch

I've been in triage hooked to monitors for an hour, no dilation check yet but thankfully my parents just got here to bring my dd back home (they had a 2.5 hour drive). Contractions are strong but bearable!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck Pooch! Xx


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Goodluck pooch


----------



## pooch

Here's a question...my dr will be here in an hour and wants to break my water. I 'm up to 6 cm bouncing on a ball. Do they have to do this?? I dont want the pain to become so unbearable that i beg for medicine. Advice?


----------



## Frustrated1

My understanding is that there is no need for them to break your waters. I have been advised against having that done. Is there a medical reason why they want to do it, or does the doctor just want to get home early??!


----------



## pooch

I think its the doctors schedule. She came and i said i wanted to wait; she had to
Go over to another hospital to discharge someone which is why i think she wanted to break my water.


----------



## moltal213

My baby girl arrived 11 july 11:02had a c section due to some complications .. Bleh keep well !!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats moltal!!!

I'm dying. This is NOT how I envisioned my kidless weekend with a full moon. My bathtub taps are broken, so I'm not getting any water. They just spin and spin and spin. I can't even take it off ad use pliers to turn it on and off. I managed to get my hot water one working, but not my cold water. No one can come out until TUESDAY to fix it.

I smell horribly of BO, all over, but especially between my legs, and there is nothing I can do about it. And if Asher decides to appear before Tuesday, a sponge bath is just not going to cut it when it comes to cleaning up the postpartum bleeding.

ATM, I've got my bathtub filled with scalding hot water and waiting for it to cool down enough to sit and bathe in it. This sucks! And now with my luck, he probably will be making an appearance soon, just because this happened.


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats moltal! Can't wait to see pics of all the new babies. 

And good luck pooch!


----------



## SassyGee

I've had a ton of BH since my exam yesterday but no mucous or bloody show. Guess I can get my house in order as I'm pretty sure if I go to Wednesday I'll be induced. My mom should be here Wednesday some time as wells omit works out.

Good luck Pooch.

Frustrated, sorry to hear about false alarm. So frustrating isn't it!!! Ugh

Brandi, I agree with not doing all the eviction things to get him out. Walking is bout all I'm willing to try. My ass hasn't done anything this entire pregnancy to stay remotely fit so I figure if I start now maybe I can keep it up once he is here...cuz lord knows I'll need to lose 60#(no I didn't put all that on this pregnancy, lol). I'll try the belly rubbing this evening when the moon comes out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I tried it last night and so far nothing, but gonna give it a shot again tonight. There's a few women in third tri who apparently it worked for last night, and it's said it can work from the day before, the day of, and the day after the full moon.

But I'm certain my desperate attempts to self induce are stressing me out and just disappointing me in the end, when my body won't release the oxytocin to start full blown labour. Probably won't release because of the stress.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Moltal!! Xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Moltal!

Good luck Pooch :D


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Moltal! I hope you have a speedy recovery. 

Pooch - that's disgraceful! I can't believe they were suggesting unnecessary medical intervention just so that you would fit with their schedule. Well done for standing up for what you wanted. It sounds like there is no good reason for not letting things run their course at present, which should be a lot gentler on your body than forcing a quicker labour. I hope you continue to make good progress on your own and get the labour that you want. Thinking of you.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sassy - yes, it's incredibly frustrating! Have just been for a four mile walk with the dog and am now sitting a nice warm bath so we will see if that helps. Hope you don't mind me asking, but is there any particular reason why you won't try any of the more natural means of inducing labour given that you think you may need a medical inducement next week? Am curious as to whether you know anything about the safety of such things that I don't! My friend suggested I drink castor oil today, but I think I'll wait until I'm a week overdue before trying that or before trying clary sage. I'm due to see our consultant at 40+6 and think I'll ask him to book me in for an induction at 42 weeks as a fall back. I intend to start sweeps at 41 weeks, so hopefully that will negate the need for the induction, but at least I have a plan and feel somewhat in control! 

Brandi - have you tried running a hose pipe from another cold tap in your house to the bath? I'm assuming you have a hosepipe as part of your birth pool kit?


----------



## SassyGee

Frustrated, I did castor oil with my 1st daughter and was MISERABLE, will not torture myself to bring on labor. I've been walking and did the deed last night. Prolly go and get me a yoga ball to bounce on too, I can use it after birth for exercising so dual purpose ;). Never heard of clary sage. 

I'm hoping if I don't go into labor before Wednesday that my cervix will be cooperative with the gel he wants to put on it and things will get going then.


----------



## Frustrated1

Hmm, perhaps I should stay clear of the castor oil in that case! Did it make the labour very aggressive or did it just make you feel sick? Clary sage is an essential oil, which apparently triggers contractions. It is meant to be very potent. I've been told to use no more than 2 drops, whether it be in a bath or an oil burner. Both of these methods sound a bit scary to me if i"m honest, but I'd like to try to avoid the full blown induction using the synthetic oxytocin via an IV.


----------



## pooch

She's here! Isabel Ann is 9 lbs 11 oz 22 inches. They ended up giving me pitocin and waited until i was 10 cm to break my water. 4 pushes and she was out. Got thru with no pain meds. Shes nursing away like a pro! Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The hose I have isn't long enough and the adapter kit is only compatible with my kitchen sink. Blah!

I did manage to get my hot water working, so half filled a bath and waited for it to cool, then got in and washed down. I can probably just do my hair under the kitchen tap.

3:30 here and still no signs of anything happening, so I'm guessing my son was wrong about today too. It's nice and peaceful here though, so I'm enjoying the nap and the relaxation while I can.

As for castor oil, it can increase the risk of the baby pooping too, and of course, swallowing that poop leading to other medical interventions. Wouldn't recommend trying it. That is one technique I will NEVER try.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Pooch!!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Yayy, congrats Pooch!


----------



## pooch

Here's a picture!! She is so tiny even though she's huge!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats pooch!!! What an adorable picture!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Shes so precious Pooch!


----------



## Frustrated1

Pooch, she's gorgeous! What a star you are to give birth to such a large baby with no pain relief! Absolutely amazing. Did you realise she was going to be so big?


----------



## michelle8733

Frustrated1 said:


> Pooch, she's gorgeous! What a star you are to give birth to such a large baby with no pain relief! Absolutely amazing. Did you realise she was going to be so big?

I was thinking the same thing...I couldn't imagine doing it with no pain relief. How did you do it? :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Pooch, she's gorgeous and what a great size! Xx


----------



## JackJack82

Checking in...

Congrats to all the mommies that have had they're little bundles of joy... 
As for the ones still waiting it will be here soon. Cant wait to see pics of all the new little ones. 
As for Andrew and I we're doing fantastic. He is such a good baby and only cries when hungry. He is 8 1/2 pounds now at 2 weeks and eats like a pig. He loves boobie milk as my 4 year old says lol.
Damon is in absolute ahhhh of his little brother. He is such big help.
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-11 20.04.04.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pooch

My first was the exact same size but the dr said she would be smaller...i didnt eat as muh and ate healthier this time so i thought for sure she would have been smaller. I didnt have problems pushing the first one out and he shoulder only got stuck for a second. It hurt like hell, i'm not going to lie!! Only a couple small stitches.
Shes still in the nursery because she will hold her breath for like 15 min here and there and her oxygen levels will drop. All bloods came back ok but they may bring her to the nicu to treat her or put her on oxygen. Waiting to hear back from the pediatrician. It kills me that i cant have her in here with us!


----------



## JackJack82

One more of his baby mohawk. This is why I ate tums like tick tacs lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-11 21.38.52.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Pooch she's amazing! Hope her breathing settles down, did they give you lots of skin to skin with her first to try and regulate it?

Jackjack, Andrew is such a dude, love the pic of them together :cloud9:


----------



## tymeg

Congrats pooch she is adorable....
jack jack glad to hear all is well.
afm...... teagan had gone from 3.06kgs to 3.55kgs in 3 weeks....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations pooch hope she is doing better now. 
Jack jack your little man is gorgeous!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. Sorry it's been a while since I've been on (I really need to catch up) but I've been struggling with the irritable uterus, had family member pass and the funeral lots of antenatal visits and finally the birth of my baby boy. :happydance::cloud9:

Baby Liam Thomas was born at 10:35pm on the 11th of July (Australian time). I was 39+6weeks and my waters broke (while shopping) at 12:30pm I went home had lunch and arrived at hospital at 2:00pm to discover yah there was meconium in my waters so I was placed onto the drip to help speed up labour a little. At 9:45pm I was told to start pushing. His heart rate started dropping and the doctors said they'd have to use the vacuum to help. While they were trying to find the right spot to attach it I'd managed to start crowning. As they needed him out as quick as possible I was cut to give him extra room and he was out with 3 big pushes. 

Because of the meconium in the waters and we both had a one off high temperature after birth Liam has had to have antibiotics through a canular in his right hand. We find out just before 1am (3hours) if he will need more or if we can go home tomorrow afternoon providing his temp stays down.

My husband and I are so in love with him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## michelle8733

JackJack82 said:


> One more of his baby mohawk. This is why I ate tums like tick tacs lol

Love this pic JackJack! What a cool dude, and it looks like he already has tons of personality! :)


----------



## michelle8733

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry it's been a while since I've been on (I really need to catch up) but I've been struggling with the irritable uterus, had family member pass and the funeral lots of antenatal visits and finally the birth of my baby boy. :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Baby Liam Thomas was born at 10:35pm on the 11th of July (Australian time). I was 39+6weeks and my waters broke (while shopping) at 12:30pm I went home had lunch and arrived at hospital at 2:00pm to discover yah there was meconium in my waters so I was placed onto the drip to help speed up labour a little. At 9:45pm I was told to start pushing. His heart rate started dropping and the doctors said they'd have to use the vacuum to help. While they were trying to find the right spot to attach it I'd managed to start crowning. As they needed him out as quick as possible I was cut to give him extra room and he was out with 3 big pushes.
> 
> Because of the meconium in the waters and we both had a one off high temperature after birth Liam has had to have antibiotics through a canular in his right hand. We find out just before 1am (3hours) if he will need more or if we can go home tomorrow afternoon providing his temp stays down.
> 
> My husband and I are so in love with him.

Congratulations Babydoll! He is precious! I hope you all get to go home sooner rather than later. Best wishes to you and baby Liam. Keep us updated. 

I love seeing all these new baby pics. It's very exciting our month is FINALLY here! :happydance:


----------



## tooth_fairy

JackJack82 said:


> One more of his baby mohawk. This is why I ate tums like tick tacs lol

I love this pic, what a handsome little guy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations BabyDoll!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Is it sad that I'm kind of comforted that I'm not the only one left behind by the full moon? Had another round of false labour, but no baby again. It's kind of breaking my heart and making me feel like he's never going to get here.

I was REALLY hoping something would happen this weekend since it was my kidless weekend. I would have been really easy to have Asher, have some time to bond with him, and then surprise my other three with their sibling when they came home from their dads. Tomorrow is garbage day here as well, so it would have been nice to just clean up and put it out at the curb. Now with my luck, he'll come tomorrow and it'll have to live in my house or backyard for a week until the next garbage day, lol.

My ex is being supportive, somewhat, anyway. He knows I'm due next weekend and offered to take the kids if I go into labour next weekend. The whole pregnancy he swore he wasn't going to help in any way when it happened. He did ask for money though to get the kids into a theme park. Still debating on that front.

But now that I've gotten through the predictions of his arrival, baby-less, I think I'm more relaxed now. The next person to tell me they think he'll be here by blah-blah-blah, I'm gonna tell them to shut the hell up because I can't relax and get disappointed and depressed when he's not here by then.

Okay, vent over.


----------



## SassyGee

Aww love the Mohawk, so friggin cute! Congrats Babydoll.

How is everyone today? Kinda quiet here today.

Walked this am and bounced on my exercise ball for 30minutes... nada. Still no bh or discharge/mucus plug loss. I feel like a sitting duck. Booo to all this


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Aww love the Mohawk, so friggin cute! Congrats Babydoll.
> 
> How is everyone today? Kinda quiet here today.
> 
> Walked this am and bounced on my exercise ball for 30minutes... nada. Still no bh or discharge/mucus plug loss. I feel like a sitting duck. Booo to all this

Nothing too exciting going on here, just been feeling a lot of pressure down below. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Hopefully things get moving for you sassy &#128536;


----------



## IsaacRalph

Not much different here! Lots of bh's, bouncing on ball and lots of wee stops and pressure!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tried pineapple and so far, it's just made my mouth bleed.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations BabyDoll! What a cutie. 

Lovely pictures JackJack. What a great Mohawk!

Nothing much happening here at the moment. Walked about 4 miles yesterday and 2 miles today, but it doesn't seem to have any effect on me. Am currently 7 days late based on my 12 week scan EDD and 3 days late based on my IVF fertilisation date. Tomorrow would be a cool birthday - 14/07/14. Maybe he will come then. Then again, I doubt it somehow! I've got my second reflexology session tomorrow, followed by a walk with some other pregnant ladies and afternoon tea (carb loading - yum). At least that's a nice day planned if nothing else. 

Sassy, are we the only ones who are overdue?


----------



## Tulip

Not much occurring here either, a few tightenings Friday evening and Saturday morning but nothing major since. Trying not to whine as I'm not even due til Friday, but I desperately want him here safe asap.

However I am bored and ungainly and short tempered, plus DS1's nursery is closed all week for the Twelfth so he's going to be hard work to entertain.


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations on all the new arrivals!!

Sorry to hear the rest of you feeling fed up especially those overdue. I was tearing my hair out when baby hadn't arrived by due date but promise it won't be long.

We finally decided on the name Emma for our baby girl but still not confirmed a middle name. We only had the nine months to think of one!! Pretty chaotic having my two babies under one plus a five year old but wouldn't change a thing

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Emma is so cute :)

I am officially 40 weeks tomorrow. Consider this your official eviction notice Violet, time to GTFO of Mummy now! No signs really at all except for period pains once in a while. No plug, no Braxton hicks, nada. Sweep on Wednesday if she isnt there before, then hopefully will book my induction then. My consultant said I could be induced at 40+10 instead of waiting for 42 weeks, but he didn't write that in my notes. I'll be digging my heels in if they try to make me wait though xx


----------



## michelle8733

Not a whole lot going on here either besides I did have some blood mixed in the discharge I had today. Not sure if it's actually the start of bloody show or just left over blood from my sweep two days ago. :shrug:

Also been having a lot of pressure and cramps all day, but I think it's just from the baby moving her head around down there as it's sudden sharp quick pains. Just trying to be as patient as we can be since we've made it this far. In the home stretch now. :happydance:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

I just had a quick question for those of you who are losing or have lost their plugs. I just went to the restroom about half an hour ago and noticed a mucous discharge in the toilet and just went now didn't notice anything. My question is once you start losing your plug, do you/have you noticed discharge everytime? Could it just have been normal disharge and not the plug? 

Thanks


----------



## Tulip

I lost a fair bit over the course of a week but only once or twice a day xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I lost massive amounts of plug last week and even had bloody show twice. Since my last bloody show, I've noticed that the TP is dry after my bathroom tris and I maybe have a very small chunk of plug or discharge at the bottom of the toilet.


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Pooch, she is so sweet.


----------



## SassyGee

Frustrated, I think so :/.

So still NADA from all this damn walking I've been doing...so I didn't bother this am. I'm really thinking I'll just be induced this week, hopefully Wednesday when I go for my appt and get gel put on my cervix. How can all this walking not be doing anything??? No plug loss or even a hint of bloody show. Anyone who walks is your belly rock hard while walking?? Maybe I should try bouncing more or breast stimulation via pump? 

I'm so over my phone blowing up with 'you haven't had that baby yet? Any signs? Have you tried this? Well what did the dr say? And on and on and on... I'm about to blow up on the next person. And some of these comments come from women!!! Really you've had a baby, you don't remember this part? So frustrating, Grrrr!


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Frustrated, I think so :/.
> 
> So still NADA from all this damn walking I've been doing...so I didn't bother this am. I'm really thinking I'll just be induced this week, hopefully Wednesday when I go for my appt and get gel put on my cervix. How can all this walking not be doing anything??? No plug loss or even a hint of bloody show. Anyone who walks is your belly rock hard while walking?? Maybe I should try bouncing more or breast stimulation via pump?
> 
> I'm so over my phone blowing up with 'you haven't had that baby yet? Any signs? Have you tried this? Well what did the dr say? And on and on and on... I'm about to blow up on the next person. And some of these comments come from women!!! Really you've had a baby, you don't remember this part? So frustrating, Grrrr!

Hi Sassy,

I walk about 2 miles every evening and notice a lot of pressure during walking and sometimes it'll get hard as well.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My bump goes rock hard when walking too, and it feel more pressure when I'm walking around, sometimes have to stop until it passes. Never develops in to anything though, lol. 

Happy due date to me! *waves flag*

Now get out!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm never sure whether to wish someone a Happy Due Date, lol.

I was thinking today that it would be cool if Asher came tomorrow. My other three kids were born on Sunday, Monday and Wednesday, so I just need a Tuesday baby now.


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to the overdue club Sunflower!

I've been burning clary sage essential oil tonight. Not sure if it's going to have any effect, but bubs has certainly been moving a lot.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry that you all having such a rough time, and wanting it to end now,

Hopefully, it wont be long now...

Today is my birthday, and I am feeling so down for some reason...

I guess I am just tired... baby kept me up all night, she refused to sleep, and then only went down now for a nap... Im super emotional today...All I want to do is cry...

My boss called and told me the office is just not the same without me, and she wishes I would come back...lol

Hope you all have an awesome day


----------



## Sun_Flower

Darn it, I thought I was being original with Violet, guess not lol!!

https://www.netmums.com/baby-names/hottest-baby-names


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thought I was too with Asher. I dropped Gabriel because of the popularity and chose Asher instead, lol.

Ironically, if Asher were a girl, he would have been Charlotte Emelia Blaire.


----------



## SassyGee

Good Morning ladies. How is everyone? Well I skipped walking yesterday and this morning, I'm over it, lol. But I will walk this evening since I've dr appt tomorrow at 11. I pray I get good news, dilated more and cervix is doing SOMETHING! My mom is leaving early tomorrow morning and heading this way so he has GOT to come out. I did think for the first time that yesterday was gonna be the day maybe as I had a lot of BH and some dull cramps but nope! I even spent 3hrs doing housework so now my house is ready for company. 

Frustrated, how are you???


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Good Morning ladies. How is everyone? Well I skipped walking yesterday and this morning, I'm over it, lol. But I will walk this evening since I've dr appt tomorrow at 11. I pray I get good news, dilated more and cervix is doing SOMETHING! My mom is leaving early tomorrow morning and heading this way so he has GOT to come out. I did think for the first time that yesterday was gonna be the day maybe as I had a lot of BH and some dull cramps but nope! I even spent 3hrs doing housework so now my house is ready for company.
> 
> Frustrated, how are you???

Sassy,

Hopefully little guy makes his appearance soon, good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I have my appointment in the evening today. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm good thanks, Sassy. Took the extra time available today to go and have a good wax and I feel so much better for it! More human and less animal :haha: I think my mood has also been helped by the fact that I got a really good night's sleep for once - I didn't wake until 6.40am to use the bathroom. Much better than the night before when I was up four times :dohh: Oh, meant to say that my tummy has been rock hard this afternoon! Not quite sure what caused that, but it's like a bowling ball!

Have booked in for a full body massage tomorrow and booked up some concert tickets for Friday, so even if he hasn't shown up I've stuff to keep me occupied. Am currently listening to some classical music and it is making me feel nice and chilled. Maybe that will encourage him out!

We're seeing the consultant tomorrow and having a scan to check all is in order. I know an IVF pregnancy should generally not be treated any different to a normal one, but I just want to re-confirm that I'm doing the right thing in giving him extra time to come by himself and not rush in for an induction. I think we will provisionally schedule an induction for Thursday 24th, but I pray to God that we will not need it. 

How are you feeling? You are good to have relatives to stay at this point in time. I have banned everyone until after the baby has arrived!


----------



## lmbhj

lmbhj said:


> Happy Monday ladies! Woke up this morning (well one of the million times i woke up) to use the bathroom at 4am and lost my plug! I know labor can still be a few weeks away, but i was so excited i couldn't get back to sleep! I have been having a lot of cramping in my lower abdomen wrapping into my back. It was just so nice to see my body going in the right direction and felt like the cramping i was feeling was paying off!
> Those of you who have had children, how long before you went into labor did you loose your plug?

Ladies!!!!!!!!
Went into labor about 20hrs after loosing my plug.... 3 weeks early!!! 36 hrs of labor I have a beautiful baby boy born June 18th at 1041am 8lbs 1ounce 20 inches long. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations lmbhj he's gorgeous xxx


----------



## tooth_fairy

lmbhj said:


> lmbhj said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! Woke up this morning (well one of the million times i woke up) to use the bathroom at 4am and lost my plug! I know labor can still be a few weeks away, but i was so excited i couldn't get back to sleep! I have been having a lot of cramping in my lower abdomen wrapping into my back. It was just so nice to see my body going in the right direction and felt like the cramping i was feeling was paying off!
> Those of you who have had children, how long before you went into labor did you loose your plug?
> 
> Ladies!!!!!!!!
> Went into labor about 20hrs after loosing my plug.... 3 weeks early!!! 36 hrs of labor I have a beautiful baby boy born June 18th at 1041am 8lbs 1ounce 20 inches long. :cloud9:Click to expand...


Congrats, what a little cutie!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations IMBJH! He's lovely!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations!!! He's so handsome!


So...


Is there anything more embarrassing than your water breaking at Walmart?
CLEAN UP IN AISLE 6!!!


And to answer the question...

YES...there is something more embarrassing than your water breaking at Walmart.

Peeing yourself in Aisle 6 at Walmart because you just can't friggin hold it...but thank God you're big enough to pretend it's your water!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats to all the new babies!!! Half way through July, I am so excited to see more announcements.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Just had my appointment, a little frustrated because I rotate between 3 docs and they changed my Edd back to July 30th. He said cervix is posterior and soft and no dilation!! Not what I wanted to hear. Doc said just because I have not dilated doesn't mean it won't happen soon.


----------



## SassyGee

Got checked, he said not change..rushed out as he got call from hospital bout baby was in distress. Got gel on cervix baby passed stress test. Told nurses I want to set date if I don't go into labor today. Asked if I'd be back tomorrow for more gel,said yes that's how he usually does it.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh no brandi that sounds really humiliating, oh how I love the pregnancy bladder mine can hold all of 20mls atm! Any signs of asher arriving? 
Tooth crappy you've been but back until the 30th in all fairness I think my true dd is around the 28th as was having fertility treatment and know the date we concieved so we'll see. The other night I had 3 hours of regular painful tightenings every 3-5 mins and thought it was the real deal but all quiet atm! So fed up right now it's 5am and after trying to sleep for last few hours I've resorted to the sofa. If it's not the seagulls making a noise, it's my bladder waking me every hour. If not that my streaming nose from hayfever, if not that it's an extremely wriggly baby poking me all night! Oh and my ds has been unsettled all night too just to top it off. Urgh so over all this now! Sorry for the rant ladies. 
Congratulations to all new births can't believe we're half way through July! More babies please girls xx


----------



## Tulip

Bored now. And starting to get stretch marks round my belly button. Get oooout, babeh!


----------



## tooth_fairy

IsaacRalph said:


> Oh no brandi that sounds really humiliating, oh how I love the pregnancy bladder mine can hold all of 20mls atm! Any signs of asher arriving?
> Tooth crappy you've been but back until the 30th in all fairness I think my true dd is around the 28th as was having fertility treatment and know the date we concieved so we'll see. The other night I had 3 hours of regular painful tightenings every 3-5 mins and thought it was the real deal but all quiet atm! So fed up right now it's 5am and after trying to sleep for last few hours I've resorted to the sofa. If it's not the seagulls making a noise, it's my bladder waking me every hour. If not that my streaming nose from hayfever, if not that it's an extremely wriggly baby poking me all night! Oh and my ds has been unsettled all night too just to top it off. Urgh so over all this now! Sorry for the rant ladies.
> Congratulations to all new births can't believe we're half way through July! More babies please girls xx

Yes, it's very frustrating. Since I have pcos we had to take Clomid to conceive and do OPK's like crazy so I know for sure what day I ovulated based on that I should be due the 26th. She'll come whenever she wants anyways :( my mom has 3 kids and two of us were overdue, hoping I'm not in the same boat. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Come on babies it's time to come out lol :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just posted this to my Facebook because it made me laugh, lol

https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com

In other news, GET OUT VIOLET!!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sun_Flower said:


> Just posted this to my Facebook because it made me laugh, lol
> 
> https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com
> 
> In other news, GET OUT VIOLET!!!

Lol, that's perfect! Made me crack up.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I've posted that a few times. A friend of mine texts me every day to ask me if I've had the baby yet, and yesterday, I texted that link back to him. Haven't heard back since :rofl:

Hope the induction takes for you, Sassy!

AFM...yesterday felt the closest to labour ever. Four-ish hours of contractions. Walking, sitting, driving...I had my kids out at the dollar store to buy some crafts to keep them entertained when it started, but I also wanted to get some school supply shopping done before the rush, but the contractions were strong enough that I had to cut that trip short and come home. Just as I was getting ready call the midwife, it all came to a screeching halt.

Woke up this morning to absolutely NADA, which I'm not surprised about. Walked downstairs to use the bathroom and not wake the Tiny Sleeping Humans, and felt some pass in my underwear. Thought it was just a bubble but it was the largest piece of mucus plug I've seen in all of my plug loss this pregnancy, so not all hope is lost.

By LMP, due date is the 21st. By Insemination, due date is the 20th, which is what the midwives are going by. But by my last ultrasound, measurements put my due date at tomorrow. Hopefully he'll be here by the end of the weekend. Lord know, I AM READY!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Morning ladies,

Well I had my scan and appointment with the consultant yesterday. The fluid levels and blood supply look fine. They are currently estimating the baby's weight at 8lb 9oz, although I know that is not that accurate. The consultant told me that the umbilical cord is wrapped around the baby's neck. He is very much against me (and all first time mums) have a home birth and also against water births. He also said that I should not have gone much beyond 40 weeks due to it being an IVF pregnancy, although he has never seen fit to mention this to me before! However, as the midwife pointed out when we left the room, he'd actually written on my notes that the cord was around the baby's shoulders and possibly the neck. Am waiting to speak to my community midwife to see if we are still suitable to proceed with the home birth, but I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up in hospital now. I had a sweep whilst at the hospital. My God, it hurt! My cervix was posterior, high, medium firmness and only 1 cm dilated (1 finger width, which she said was about 1cm). She managed to get hold of my cervix and then pulled it into a forward position before doing the sweep. Have had some bleeding since and was having shooting pains all night. No contractions though, just a very bad night's sleep. Am having another sweep tomorrow and a third on Sunday. If none of that works I am booked in for an induction on Tuesday at the hospital. Not the birth that I wanted, but the important thing is to get him out safely. 

Sassy - I hope the gel worked for you.


----------



## Tulip

Oh mate :( I hope the CMWs will continue to support you, perhaps with more regular monitoring of baby for decels during labour, indicating a cord problem. 

Bit bemused by his problem with water births full stop though :-/

Cord accident has always been my hugest fear though *shudder*


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Tulip, I think he was against me having a water birth given the cord situation, but he didn't have anything positive to say about them generally! I guess they just get called out where things have gone wrong and don't see all of the cases that are fine, so are naturally very risk adverse. Waiting for the CMW to call me this afternoon. Am really sore after the sweep. It even hurts to sit on a kitchen chair. No sign of it having worked either :-(

p.s welcome to the overdue club! I think that makes four of us now!


----------



## Tulip

Bless you :( Try and keep moving if you can, to give it the best chance. 

Cheers. I think the hospital are going to sweep me tomorrow, not looking fwd to it at all - I've been putting my EPO in every night and haven't yet stumbled across my cervix so I'm not hopeful!


----------



## Frustrated1

I've been doing that too, but wasn't sure whether I was allowed to last night after having the sweep. Do you know whether it's still ok for me to use?


----------



## Tulip

No idea hon, sorry xx


----------



## SassyGee

Well the gel has done nothing to my knowledge....hasn't leaked out, it's purple so would be hard to miss. No plug loss either and no contractions either to note. On my way to Dr now so we shall see....

Sorry for not keeping up with everyone right now...


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Well the gel has done nothing to my knowledge....hasn't leaked out, it's purple so would be hard to miss. No plug loss either and no contractions either to note. On my way to Dr now so we shall see....
> 
> Sorry for not keeping up with everyone right now...

All the best Sassy:hugs:


----------



## SassyGee

Well not dilated anymore and cervix is softening up some, got another dose of the gel. Will go back Monday for catheter to be inserted and let it do work if I don't go into labor before then. Seems I end every sentence that way these days....


----------



## tooth_fairy

Has anyone heard about drinking or taking raspberry red tea to help move things along?


----------



## Tulip

RLT doesn't start off labour it just makes your contractions more efficient. Worked well for me last time so I've been taking it again but ran out of pills today and it's too hot for tea!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Tulip said:


> RLT doesn't start off labour it just makes your contractions more efficient. Worked well for me last time so I've been taking it again but ran out of pills today and it's too hot for tea!

Oh ok, thanks for the info tulip :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZT__v5IMo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZT__v5IMo&feature=youtu.be

Haha, how cute Brandi. Your little ones are adorable.


----------



## pooch

Tulip said:


> RLT doesn't start off labour it just makes your contractions more efficient. Worked well for me last time so I've been taking it again but ran out of pills today and it's too hot for tea!

I will tell you that all of my rock hard belly BHs paid off-I didn't feel like I was pushing hard enough but I was-she was out in three pushes! And the RLT made my belly really hard any day I drank it. I didn't do this with my first and it was def a difference.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had a sweep on Wednesday and it's done something at least, as had my first proper round of contractions last night, but they tailed off after a few hours :( losing decent amounts of plug this morning though so fingers crossed she's on her way out finally!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck Sunflower! I'm due to have my second sweep at lunchtime today. Can't say that I'm relishing the prospect as the first was very painful, but it's got to be better than being induced. Am just hoping these sweeps work otherwise I'm booked in to start the induction process on Tuesday :nope:

Am shattered tired as I've had two nights with barely any sleep now. Was very cramps again last night. Am not sure if it was because of the sweep (like the night before) or because of the cup of RL tea that I had shortly before going to bed. 

Tulip - I drink the tea cold as well as hot. Have you tried that?


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I wasn't convinced by the cold version. Might try mixing it with some lemonade...


----------



## Frustrated1

Just had my second sweep. It was so much nicer having it done at home. Cervix was still posterior, although slighter shorter and now approx 2cm dilated so at least I'm making some progress. Am booked in for another sweep on Sunday and after discussions with the midwife have decided to postpone the induction until Thursday. That should give me the best chance of having the baby naturally and at home. Hope everyone else is keeping their spirits up.


----------



## Tulip

Yay well done! And good luck Sun Flower!

Just had my first sweep at hospital, posterior and long but soft and 1 cm dilated. CMW calling me later to sort another for monday/Tuesday. I'm eager to get going as they've booked me in for induction next Saturday because the start of the following week is fully booked.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck ladies! Seems we have a few stubborn Jelly Beans in here.

No signs today here either, and if he doesn't come today, this is officially my second longest pregnancy. Next appointment is on Tuesday, so if he's not here by then, I'll be getting another sweep. Not expecting anything though. I know I'm about 2.5cm to 3cm dilated and around 80% effaced. Sweeps have never worked for me and this kid is just way too damn comfy. He's not getting out for ANYTHING.


----------



## SassyGee

Frustrated glad to hear that maybe sweeps will work for you and you can have a home birth like you want. My Dr doesn't believe in doing the sweeps as it could mess with cord since there is no way to know where it's at. I did get more gel and an explanation of why he does things the way he does so we feel much better about how things are going and not feeling crazy anymore lol. I go Monday for balloon catheter if I don't go into labor before then. Feel like I end every sentence with that phrase these days lol. He said I hadn't dilated anymore but cervix was beginning to soften. I'm just enjoying my mom and daughters company and this lil guy will come when he's ready.

What's everyone doing this wknd?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This weekend? Hopefully evicting a baby, but otherwise going to my son's soccer game, and that's it. Youngest daughter is going with her grandma Saturday night, oldest daughter is going with her dad Saturday night and then to a theme park with him on Sunday, so it'll be just me and my son(s) this weekend.


----------



## Frustrated1

Depends on the weather - if it's nice we will take the dog for a walk on the beach and go for a swim in the pool when we get home. I also want to dig up the potatoes that we planted back in April. Nothing like home grown potatoes, yummy! If it's bad weather then I will probably spend the weekend sorting out the rubbish that we stuck up in the loft when we moved here 18 months ago. I'm about halfway through it, but still have a fair few boxes left to go through. OH is clearly a hoarder. Who on Earth keeps cheque books from 10-15 years ago!

Am feeling very crampy after my second sweep and have been losing bits of my plug all day. Hopefully this is a good sign and the third sweep on Sunday will be the final push that I need. Would be funny if JB arrives on Monday as that is OH's 50th birthday. What better present!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Nothing too exciting going on here this weekend, just going to the state fair and stuffing my face and walking around a lot. 

I had a quick question ladies, does everyone get BH contractions? Because I've never had a single one.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sometimes I think it can be hard to distinguish between the baby moving and BH *Toothfairy*. There are certainly times when I'm not sure what's happening as he is so big now that when he moves my tummy can go rock hard.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Frustrated1 said:


> Sometimes I think it can be hard to distinguish between the baby moving and BH *Toothfairy*. There are certainly times when I'm not sure what's happening as he is so big now that when he moves my tummy can go rock hard.

Oh okie, thank you. Yes, I feel it get hard quite a bit so ok guessing that's what it is. It's all so confusing lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

I never had even 1 single BH contraction with my first baby, apparently they're a LOT more common in second and subsequent pregnancies :) xx


----------



## michelle8733

Our weekend is going to be quite eventful. Going in tonight at 10pm to start our induction so she should be here sometime tomorrow! I'm both nervous and excited. Next time I post on here we should have a baby! :happydance:

Good luck to everyone else and I hope those stubborn babies all decide to come out soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Michelle!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck Michelle all the very best wishes! Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## SassyGee

Good luck Michelle,can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Good luck Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## tymeg

Good luck michelle....... hope its quick and easy. ... cant wait to see pixs.


----------



## twinkletots

I keep checking in to see who's next but those babies are way too comfy in there.
Come on out little ones, some of you are due for eviction! Good luck Michelle x


----------



## Tulip

Wee man arrived at 1740 today, laboured with TENS at home then pool with g&a. Waters went in the pool and were FULL of blood so I had to get out but luckily delivered standing before they could transfer me to delivery suite! Blood everywhere in the room and all over us, looked like a massacre!!

8lb11 and another 3rd degree tear so I'm just settled in postnatal after a spinal and theatre repair.
No name yet, but he's amazing!


----------



## Tulip

Pics in the morning as husband managed to take a million but all with my tits on display :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats tulip... can't wait to see pics.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Tulip, can't wait to see pics of the little one :)


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Congratulations tulip


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats Tulip :) xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations tulip! Hope your not too sore x


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations, Tulip! Fantastic news and I can't wait to see some pictures. Am trying not to think about the tearing!


----------



## Tulip

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140720_092438_zpsde2wlrjb.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140720_101040_zpsv6e0hvtg.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww what an absolute cutie pie! Xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

So who's still overdue with me? I'm 41 weeks tomorrow, lol. Induction booked for 41+2 on Wednesday xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm due today and no signs so I'm officially declaring overdueness


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh and Congrats Tulip! Will update the front page when I get home


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh and Congrats Tulip! Will update the front page when I get home


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Tulip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous cherub!!!! xxxxx


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Tulip! 

So jealous of everyone having their baby and I'm 10days over and nada going on. LoL


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Tulip, he is absolutely gorgeous....


----------



## Frustrated1

Sun_Flower said:


> So who's still overdue with me? I'm 41 weeks tomorrow, lol. Induction booked for 41+2 on Wednesday xx

I'm 41+3 today. Am booked in for an induction on Wednesday (41+6), but am trying to get this changed to Thursday (42 weeks). Had my third sweep today. There was no change from the last one. Only 1-2cm dilated and 50% effaced with soft and stretchy posterior cervix. Am at the hospital on Tuesday to have a CTG scan to check JB's heartbeat and to have a fourth sweep. If that doesn't work it looks like I will have to be induced. Not looking forward to that :-(

Tulip - Lovely photos. What a cute pair of boys!


----------



## SassyGee

Dang Frustrated, you and I are in same boat. Tho I think with gettingthe balloon catheter in Monday I'll deliver on Tuesday. From what I've read it can dilat e you to a 5 in several hours, all depending on your body, and by then you're in full blown labor. My mom guessed today as the day but it's 932am and I've nothing going on so I'm not holding my breath... I'll continue to plan on seeing Dr tomorrow. Why do you want induction on Thursday and not Wednesday??


----------



## tooth_fairy

How precious Tulip!


----------



## Frustrated1

SassyGee said:


> Dang Frustrated, you and I are in same boat. .... Why do you want induction on Thursday and not Wednesday??

Hey Sassy,

I just want to give my body the best possible chance to either deliver the baby on its own or to prepare itself so that the induction is successful. At the moment I'm pretty low on the Bishop's Score rating (around 4-5) which means that the likelihood of an induction working is low. If induction fails or takes too long then the chances of being pushed into having a C-Section increase. That is the one thing I'm hoping to avoid. They say that to have a reasonable prospect of the induction process working you need to be above 8 on the Bishop's Scale. Here is a calculator for the Bishop's Score for anyone interested: https://www.babymed.com/bishop-score-induction-calculator 

Good luck with your induction. It sounds like they do it a little differently there to here. I will get a pessary first. If that fails to trigger labour then they would look to break my waters. If I don't go into labour within about 12-24 hours of that happening then it will be onto the IV drip for the synthetic version of Oxytocin. They allow up to 48 hours for the induction process, so it may mean I don't deliver until Saturday if we start on Thursday.


----------



## SassyGee

Ahh ok. My doc has said nothing in regards to bishop score. Did say that induction before dilated to a 3 would be long or result in unnecessary c section. Like you I want to avoid a c section at all costs. Mid afternoon here and nothing going in regards to labor. Getting laundry done and will do floors and wipe down bathroom later. Gonna take my daughters bowling before my oldest goes back to her dads.


----------



## krissie328

My bishop score was a 6 and I was dialated to a 1.5 when I went in to be induced. The doctor used a double balloon folley to induce me to a 4 before starting pitocin and I had a successful induction that lasted 8.5 hours from start of the drip to birth.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Does my bump look too high for 39 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SassyGee

Krissie, well I hope mine goes as smoothly as yours! Did the ballooncatheter hurt and come out on its own for you?

Tooth, not at all!


----------



## krissie328

SassyGee said:


> Krissie, well I hope mine goes as smoothly as yours! Did the ballooncatheter hurt and come out on its own for you?
> 
> Tooth, not at all!

It didn't really hurt but it did cause a lot of pressure and cramping. They took it out after 12 hours, but I had dialated to a "stretchy" 4 cm. I would definitely do it again if I need an induction.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Violet Nichols Lewis was born 11:17pm 20/07/14, just over 9lb. Very fast, will update after some sleep but we're both well xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sun_Flower said:


> Violet Nichols Lewis was born 11:17pm 20/07/14, just over 9lb. Very fast, will update after some sleep but we're both well xx

Congrats, can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Sun_Flower!!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Congratulations Sun_Flower!!!

How are you doing Brandi?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hangin' in there, tooth. An hour and a half until I join the Overdue Club, lol. Just trying to take it easy and be patient for my appointment on Tuesday. Hoping to get another sweep and get things moving.

And you?


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hangin' in there, tooth. An hour and a half until I join the Overdue Club, lol. Just trying to take it easy and be patient for my appointment on Tuesday. Hoping to get another sweep and get things moving.
> 
> And you?

Hopefully Asher makes his appearance soon, nothing going on here whatsoever I know I have time but DH is coming back home for 3 days this weekend so hoping miss Ava decides to show up lol. I also have an appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

These babies in here are so stubborn, lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> These babies in here are so stubborn, lol

I was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations, SunFlower! That's great news. Looking forward to hearing about it and seeing some pictures. "Fast" sounds good to me!

Krissie - Thanks, that gives me some hope. I just have a fear that I'm going to be one of the difficult cases. OH, baby and I are meant to be heading off to HK on 16 August for 5 weeks as OH has to work there. Am dreading not being able to go due to having a C-S. That would mean OH will miss out on weeks 4-9 of baby's life and I'll be stuck alone struggling to cope. It would be a miserable time.


----------



## Tulip

Frustrated *hugs*

Congratulations Sun Flower and welcome skinside Violet!

Sending ELVs to all those still waiting xxx

Baby Tulip had me up all night with a lot of wind bless him. The midwife had the measure of me though and set us up for co-sleeping in the early hours (despite stupid new NICE recommendations making it against the rules) and he slept for a straight 2.5 hours. I think I might have to fetch my own toast this morning now all my lines are out and I can move. This is totally an excuse to stick him in the sling, right?


----------



## charlie00134

Hello ladies, sorry I've been AWOL, little Roo has been taking up all my time. When I'm not busy with her I'm trying to keep my life on track. I'm off proper work for about 40 weeks but my crafting business is not closed down so I have orders waiting on being done when she's sleeping. 
Congratulations to those who have had their little ones and I hope the others are here soon.


----------



## Tulip

We have a name! Still undecided on the middle one, but he is definitely a Rowan :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Love it, Tulip! Not that my siggy didn't give that away haha


----------



## Tulip

Heehee! It was my first (and only) choice all along but didn't want to risk hubby hating it til he'd seen him!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on all the new arrivals!!

So happy you have a name tulip, it is a lovely choice.


----------



## SassyGee

Well ladies the insertion of the Foley catheter wasn't so bad. He said I was still a 1but could feel babys head finally. He also put more gel on my cervix afterwards. I've been having contractions since bout 7am but nothing consistent . He said average time til labor is 12hrs so we shall see, all depends on my body like anything else with this stuff. So now I'm just trying to occupy my time and mind so I don't go anymore crazy waiting on this lil guy to,come.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sassy - Good luck! I will be thinking of you. Are you at home or do you have to stay in the hospital? We've got to stay in the hospital for the entirety of the induction process here, even for the pessary.

Tulip - Lovely name! Good luck with finding a middle name. I've been trying to persuade OH we should have three names, but he is not so hot on my third choice!


----------



## SassyGee

Frustrated, I was sent home. He even had me schedule appt for Wednesday morning should I not go to l&d before then. I imagine I'll go in the wee hours at this rate. My contractions are all over but they are pretty tense. I'm just relaxing on the couch trying to occupy my time/mind while timing them. Thank heaven for smart phones with apps to time them!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Urrr had a sweep yesterday and same as sassy contractions are tense but all over the place atm! Praying this is it 3am in the morning atm knackered. Good luck sassy x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Asher is on his way! Had a scary start. Home birth is out of the picture. Will update when we are home


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, three potentially on the way!

Sassy - that's lucky to be allowed to go home. Not only do we have to stay in the hospital, I think we have to stay on the maternity ward so they can keep an eye on us. It's going to be so boring and uncomfortable!

IsaacRalph - Good luck, I hope that is it for you.

Brandi - Good luck! I hope that everything is ok with you and Asher.


----------



## Tulip

IR, Sass and Brandi, good luck girls! Hope some of your labour dust rubs off on Frustrated :kiss:

We made it through our first night at home, milk is in this morning and Rowan was just STARING at my boob as if to say "WTF do you expect me to do with THAT?" :rofl:

I'm grabbing a quick bath while he has some skin time with daddy before mw comes.

According to discharge notes my tear was a 3b rather than 3a - he just had to go one better than his brother :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Asher arrived traumatically by emergency csection at 1:45am July 22. He had a prolapsed cord. We almost lost him. He weighed 8lbs 10oz. We will be in hospital for a few days


----------



## Frustrated1

Thank goodness he is ok Brandi! I hope you don't have to stay too long in hospital and that you're not in too much discomfort after the C-Section. What a good weight! Looking forward to seeing pics at some point.

AFM, just back from my CTG check and FOURTH(!!) sweep. Am now up to 3cm dilated, at -1 station, mid position cervix, which is soft/medium. That puts me at 7 on the Bishop's Score so am feeling a better about having to be induced. Am booked in for 8am Thursday morning, but have bought some castor oil&#8230; Just about to give it a go.


----------



## tooth_fairy

So much going on in here! yay Brandi glad Asher made his appearance and is OK, hope you are doing well do post pics when you have a chance. 

Good luck to everyone else as well, have my appointment in an hour but pretty sure nothing is going on, so not expecting much out of today's appointment.


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Brandi, thank god you're both ok xxx

Hope the sweep has done the trick this time Frustrated xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My friend has my laptop. As soon as I have it in my possession, I'll update with the birth story, but if you are sensitive, I suggest skipping over it. It is very graphic and traumatic. The outcome could have been much worse


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations brandi glad is all ok with little man sounds like you've both been through it! 
Well Edward is also here he came on the 22nd July born in the water all natural apart from gas and air and a lot effort! No tears all well home within 4 hrs after he was born. 8hr labour with 1hr of pushing. Weighing 6lb 5.5oz. Pic to follow xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Issac, glad you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Fantastic IssacRalph! Sounds like it went as well as you might ever expect it to go! 

I think my hind waters may have gone. Have had a few small gushes. Only problem is that they appear to be meconium stained (not to be unexpected at 13 days post EDD) and I think they are going to make me go to hospital rather than have a home birth. No contractions at all yet.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Doctor said they will only allow one week to pass from EDD and then will induce so I guess that makes me feel a little better. He told me I need to rest 2 hours a day. I've started taking RRLT organic and evening primrose tablets since yesterday hope those move things along and DH is coming Friday so will DTD to help things along. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kimb34r

Congrats Issac!


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Isaac and Brandi. Glad you got the birth you wanted Isaac, sounds awesome. 

Well I ended up needing a emergency c section as well for prolapsed cord, cervix swelling back up after being thinned out and his head being too big, 14cm. I had him at 431am, he weighted in at 8.4 and 19in long with a head full of hair!!! I spent all of yesterday in bed and today was able to get up and shower and move about as freely as I felt comfortable doing. Kingston has been having trouble latching on here and there. He'll latch fine one feeding and next he fusses and fussed before latching if I don't give up to wait and try again few mins later. My milk hasn't come in yet so I'm hoping once it does we won't have any more issues.

Frustrated I hope by now you are in labor at very least after having all those sweeps. Hope everyone else is doing well. I'll try to upload some pics of Kingston soon.


----------



## Frustrated1

He's here! Joshua Benedict was born at 18.33 on 23 July, 13 days late and in hospital, after an induced labour of 7 hrs and 18 mins using gas and air and the hypno birthing technique. He is just under 23 inches long and weighed 8lbs 2.5oz. We are all very much in love with him. Will update more in a few days.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Sassy and Frustrated, can't wait to see your little ones. Hope you both are doing well &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats to all the new mummies xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SHARING MY BIRTH STORY. Please understand that this is very graphic and traumatic but I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE understand that I am sharing it only because our instincts are rarely wrong. If I hadn't trusted my instincts, we would have had a very different outcome.*************************************************

July 21, late in the afternoon, I began getting severe upper back pain at the bottom of my ribs. Every time I inhaled, it felt like there was a knife going through my back. I went up to the hospital to be checked out where my midwife determined it was no related to the baby and sent me downstairs to the emergency room to investigate the pain.

Going back, I felt all week like something was off about the pregnancy. I felt like maybe my baby had a short cord or the cord was around his neck and was panicking because my midwife wouldn't order an ultrasound to check on him, and my last ultrasound had been at 18 weeks.
I was now 40w1d and after four hours in the emergency room, bloodwork, an ECG, and a bedside ultrasound, the emergency room doctor could not determine the cause of the pain and consulted with the OB on call who asked him to send me upstairs for a non stress test. The OB checked my cervix and said I was 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and that my pain was not labour, but they still wanted to make sure baby was okay.
15 minutes into the non-stress test, I had a big contraction, not painful, but during this contraction, my son's heart rate dropped slowly. To 93, to 76, to 65, to 53. I was on the phone with my mom and told her. I thought maybe it was because the lead was off somehow. The girl next to me told me to hit my buzzer STAT, because his heartrate was not coming back up despite the contraction being over. I hit the buzzer and no one came, so the girl sent her husband to the desk and suddenly, a labour and delivery nurse came in and turned me on my side. Still no change. She hit the CODE button and suddenly three more nurses, the Resident OB and the OB were at my bedside rushing me out of triage and into a delivery room.
By the time they hooked me back up, my baby's heart had stabilized and the OB told me she was going to give me nubain for the pain, and keep me overnight to monitor me. Little did I know, that big contraction that decelerated his heart was the start of labour.

I called my mom out to the hospital 45 minutes later, as she lives an hour away. Told her what happened and that we got him stable, but I was in active labour. I was now 90% effaced and 3cm dilated after having contractions that were painful every 3-5 minutes.

When she got there, the labour and delivery nurse came to check me again and although I had made no change, she noticed that with every contraction, he was deceling again. It never went below 103, but his normal was 143-160. She had me turn on my right side to stabilize him and his heart rate dropped down to 65 again, so she turned me on my left, which stabilized his heart and called the OB in. The OB explained that for whatever reason, he did not like my position and something was dropping his heart rate and that she needed to prepare me for an emergency c-section, just in case, but that at the moment, delivery was not urgent. She called in a team to get an IV started and I had to stay on my left side to keep his heart rate up.

This is where all hell broke loose.

20 minutes later, I asked my mom to go get the nurse because I was feeling pressure, and felt like my waters were leaking. My waters have never broken on their own. My contractions were strong with no break in between so the nurse came in, confirmed my waters were going and rolled me to my back to check me. She barely got her fingers in when my waters gushed everywhere. My mom was already on the phone with my midwives who were preparing to come back. They had to transfer care to the OB due to the decels in my baby's heart. The problem with the waters was, they didn't stop. I soaked through the pads, through the bed sheets, puddled the floors, and there was STILL water coming out. The nurse was trying to plug the waters and they kept gushing. She asked for my mom's help briefly while she called for help, but no sooner did she push the Call button, but she felt my baby's cord enter the birth canal. She hit the CODE button and screamed CORD CORD THE CORD IS THERE over and over while my room filled with people. The nurse then felt my baby's head, and the OB took over to check. She confirmed that my baby's cord was below his head and told me I needed a c-section IMMEDIATELY and that she had to put me to sleep for it. There was no time for a spinal. He had to come out NOW, or I would lose him. His head was pressing on the cord. She shoved her hand into my vagina and into my uterus to hold my baby's head off the cord while a team of 10 other people wheeled the bed into the operating room. My delivery room was right across from the operating room and in that 30 seconds, the OB said I can feel her dilating beneath my hand. She's 10cm. This baby is coming, we need to get him out NOW.

I can say honestly that after 3 perfect vaginal deliveries, I was terrified and panicking. I was shaking so hard and scared for my baby's life. Feeling hands being shoved up into your uterus to prevent your baby from coming is the absolute most excruciating pain I have EVER felt in my life. I was screaming so hard from the pain, I could be heard outside the operating room while they set up.

The labour and delivery nurse asked who was going to make the cut while the anesthesiologist held the oxygen mask over my face. The OB had her hand in my uterus and said the nurse was going to have to. The nurse said no, she wasn't comfortable, to which the OB yelled back at her that she couldn't operate in the position she was in. Within 5 seconds, I felt one hand come out of my vagina, and another go in...HARD. Even harder than the OB's hand was. I screamed and writhed in pain, still shaking, BEGGING them to put me to sleep already, and the anesthesiologist told me to couldn't until they were completely prepared.

It was pure chaos in the operating room. They saw there was no nurse in there, because there were two other deliveries going on. The OB had been pulled away from a crowning delivery because of my emergency. The last thing I remember is the OB saying to page ANY code nurse and saw NICU roll in. Next thing I knew, I was getting drowsy. As I got drowsy, I said to the OB If you can't save me, save my baby.

At 4:15am, I started coming out of the anesthetic and looked at my phone. My babysitter asked if there was any news yet and I had my mom type out what happened. I couldn't speak, as my throat hurt so bad from the intubation. When I finally could speak, I asked where my baby was. They told me he was fine but I was no allowed to touch him, just look, and they wheeled the bed over to him. He needed resusitation from the prolapsed cord. Despite all the effort to keep him off the cord, he was still pushing down on it pretty hard.

My baby Asher was born July 22, 2014 at 1:45am by a traumatic emergency c-section due to umbilical cord prolapse caused by polihydramnios, or excessive amniotic fluids. The excessive fluid was preventing him from properly descending into the pelvis, which explains why I kept dropping and why labour started 10 times, but died off. He was trying to come, but the excessive fluid prevented it. It caused his cord to float below him, which is why the cord came first. The decels with the contractions was his head putting pressure on the cord and cutting off his blood supply.

He weighed 8lbs 10oz and was 19in long. He is still in NICU as his blood sugars were very low from the trauma. He has since stabilized and is allowed out to breastfeed and visit. He is off all IV's and needs no extra assistance. If he continues to stay stable, he can room in with me starting tomorrow morning.

The traumatic delivery and c-section caused excessive blood loss in me and my hemoglobin levels are very low, at 67 (or around 6.7 in the USA). We are holding off on a blood transfusion, as they had come up to 73 by the afternoon today. If they have dropped again in the morning, we will be proceeding with a blood transfusion. If they continue to go up, we will monitor the levels three times a day until they are stabilized.
I'm healing okay and off all pain medications, but am slow to get up and progress. Asher is breastfeeding like a pro, but also LOVES his snuggles. He needs them after that kind of trauma.

We are both okay thanks to the quick reactions of the labour and delivery nurse, the team, and the OB there that night. Asher would have died without the quick intervention.

As traumatic as this story is, and graphic and difficult to read, I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE trust your instincts. If you feel like there is something not right, seek medical attention and don't back down until you get it. I could mean the difference between yours and your baby's health and/or life.

https://i59.tinypic.com/2wec26c.jpg


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> SHARING MY BIRTH STORY. Please understand that this is very graphic and traumatic but I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE understand that I am sharing it only because our instincts are rarely wrong. If I hadn't trusted my instincts, we would have had a very different outcome.*************************************************
> 
> July 21, late in the afternoon, I began getting severe upper back pain at the bottom of my ribs. Every time I inhaled, it felt like there was a knife going through my back. I went up to the hospital to be checked out where my midwife determined it was no related to the baby and sent me downstairs to the emergency room to investigate the pain.
> 
> Going back, I felt all week like something was off about the pregnancy. I felt like maybe my baby had a short cord or the cord was around his neck and was panicking because my midwife wouldn't order an ultrasound to check on him, and my last ultrasound had been at 18 weeks.
> I was now 40w1d and after four hours in the emergency room, bloodwork, an ECG, and a bedside ultrasound, the emergency room doctor could not determine the cause of the pain and consulted with the OB on call who asked him to send me upstairs for a non stress test. The OB checked my cervix and said I was 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and that my pain was not labour, but they still wanted to make sure baby was okay.
> 15 minutes into the non-stress test, I had a big contraction, not painful, but during this contraction, my son's heart rate dropped slowly. To 93, to 76, to 65, to 53. I was on the phone with my mom and told her. I thought maybe it was because the lead was off somehow. The girl next to me told me to hit my buzzer STAT, because his heartrate was not coming back up despite the contraction being over. I hit the buzzer and no one came, so the girl sent her husband to the desk and suddenly, a labour and delivery nurse came in and turned me on my side. Still no change. She hit the CODE button and suddenly three more nurses, the Resident OB and the OB were at my bedside rushing me out of triage and into a delivery room.
> By the time they hooked me back up, my baby's heart had stabilized and the OB told me she was going to give me nubain for the pain, and keep me overnight to monitor me. Little did I know, that big contraction that decelerated his heart was the start of labour.
> 
> I called my mom out to the hospital 45 minutes later, as she lives an hour away. Told her what happened and that we got him stable, but I was in active labour. I was now 90% effaced and 3cm dilated after having contractions that were painful every 3-5 minutes.
> 
> When she got there, the labour and delivery nurse came to check me again and although I had made no change, she noticed that with every contraction, he was deceling again. It never went below 103, but his normal was 143-160. She had me turn on my right side to stabilize him and his heart rate dropped down to 65 again, so she turned me on my left, which stabilized his heart and called the OB in. The OB explained that for whatever reason, he did not like my position and something was dropping his heart rate and that she needed to prepare me for an emergency c-section, just in case, but that at the moment, delivery was not urgent. She called in a team to get an IV started and I had to stay on my left side to keep his heart rate up.
> 
> This is where all hell broke loose.
> 
> 20 minutes later, I asked my mom to go get the nurse because I was feeling pressure, and felt like my waters were leaking. My waters have never broken on their own. My contractions were strong with no break in between so the nurse came in, confirmed my waters were going and rolled me to my back to check me. She barely got her fingers in when my waters gushed everywhere. My mom was already on the phone with my midwives who were preparing to come back. They had to transfer care to the OB due to the decels in my baby's heart. The problem with the waters was, they didn't stop. I soaked through the pads, through the bed sheets, puddled the floors, and there was STILL water coming out. The nurse was trying to plug the waters and they kept gushing. She asked for my mom's help briefly while she called for help, but no sooner did she push the Call button, but she felt my baby's cord enter the birth canal. She hit the CODE button and screamed CORD CORD THE CORD IS THERE over and over while my room filled with people. The nurse then felt my baby's head, and the OB took over to check. She confirmed that my baby's cord was below his head and told me I needed a c-section IMMEDIATELY and that she had to put me to sleep for it. There was no time for a spinal. He had to come out NOW, or I would lose him. His head was pressing on the cord. She shoved her hand into my vagina and into my uterus to hold my baby's head off the cord while a team of 10 other people wheeled the bed into the operating room. My delivery room was right across from the operating room and in that 30 seconds, the OB said I can feel her dilating beneath my hand. She's 10cm. This baby is coming, we need to get him out NOW.
> 
> I can say honestly that after 3 perfect vaginal deliveries, I was terrified and panicking. I was shaking so hard and scared for my baby's life. Feeling hands being shoved up into your uterus to prevent your baby from coming is the absolute most excruciating pain I have EVER felt in my life. I was screaming so hard from the pain, I could be heard outside the operating room while they set up.
> 
> The labour and delivery nurse asked who was going to make the cut while the anesthesiologist held the oxygen mask over my face. The OB had her hand in my uterus and said the nurse was going to have to. The nurse said no, she wasn't comfortable, to which the OB yelled back at her that she couldn't operate in the position she was in. Within 5 seconds, I felt one hand come out of my vagina, and another go in...HARD. Even harder than the OB's hand was. I screamed and writhed in pain, still shaking, BEGGING them to put me to sleep already, and the anesthesiologist told me to couldn't until they were completely prepared.
> 
> It was pure chaos in the operating room. They saw there was no nurse in there, because there were two other deliveries going on. The OB had been pulled away from a crowning delivery because of my emergency. The last thing I remember is the OB saying to page ANY code nurse and saw NICU roll in. Next thing I knew, I was getting drowsy. As I got drowsy, I said to the OB If you can't save me, save my baby.
> 
> At 4:15am, I started coming out of the anesthetic and looked at my phone. My babysitter asked if there was any news yet and I had my mom type out what happened. I couldn't speak, as my throat hurt so bad from the intubation. When I finally could speak, I asked where my baby was. They told me he was fine but I was no allowed to touch him, just look, and they wheeled the bed over to him. He needed resusitation from the prolapsed cord. Despite all the effort to keep him off the cord, he was still pushing down on it pretty hard.
> 
> My baby Asher was born July 22, 2014 at 1:45am by a traumatic emergency c-section due to umbilical cord prolapse caused by polihydramnios, or excessive amniotic fluids. The excessive fluid was preventing him from properly descending into the pelvis, which explains why I kept dropping and why labour started 10 times, but died off. He was trying to come, but the excessive fluid prevented it. It caused his cord to float below him, which is why the cord came first. The decels with the contractions was his head putting pressure on the cord and cutting off his blood supply.
> 
> He weighed 8lbs 10oz and was 19in long. He is still in NICU as his blood sugars were very low from the trauma. He has since stabilized and is allowed out to breastfeed and visit. He is off all IV's and needs no extra assistance. If he continues to stay stable, he can room in with me starting tomorrow morning.
> 
> The traumatic delivery and c-section caused excessive blood loss in me and my hemoglobin levels are very low, at 67 (or around 6.7 in the USA). We are holding off on a blood transfusion, as they had come up to 73 by the afternoon today. If they have dropped again in the morning, we will be proceeding with a blood transfusion. If they continue to go up, we will monitor the levels three times a day until they are stabilized.
> I'm healing okay and off all pain medications, but am slow to get up and progress. Asher is breastfeeding like a pro, but also LOVES his snuggles. He needs them after that kind of trauma.
> 
> We are both okay thanks to the quick reactions of the labour and delivery nurse, the team, and the OB there that night. Asher would have died without the quick intervention.
> 
> As traumatic as this story is, and graphic and difficult to read, I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE trust your instincts. If you feel like there is something not right, seek medical attention and don't back down until you get it. I could mean the difference between yours and your baby's health and/or life.
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/2wec26c.jpg

Brandi,

I'm sorry that you had to go through this experience. I'm glad you both are doing well, thank you for sharing your story. Lots of hugs. Asher is so cute!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow what a birth story brandi sounds all very scary! So glad your both doing well now and hope yout aneamia gets better I bet you feel so tired! He is just perfect well done. 

My birth story. After having some painful episodes of on and off painful tightenings over last few weeks my dr agreed to give me a sweep Monday gone. Had the sweep which I thought instantly wasn't going to work. Consultant said my cervix was soft but posterior still. It wasn't even that painful. Anyway had just a few tightenings that day, went to the beach with my family had a paddle etc! Watched a film until 12 then went to bed and then woke at 1am with irregular tightenings but something felt different. Felt huge pressure in my back side and had to have a poo. I was also ravenous so had to eat. Continued at home until 8 then headed into hospital when contractions more convincing and regular. Once there and examined I was already 5cm with my waters bulging! Was so pleased all was progressing. Went in the birthing poolaround 11 I stayed up right all the time and concentrated on my birthing skills I read in a book. Around 1pm I started to feel baby descend further with every contraction and once fully dilated at 2pm I started pushing. My midwives where amazing one student and one trained ( very young) but they and my sister and dh got me through the pain, oh and the gas and air. Pushed for an hour and 10mins and then he made his entrance into the world weighing 6lb 5.5oz. Attempted to have a natural 3rd stage but placenta wasn't coming as I had some urinary retention so in went a in out catheter and out the placenta came. I found this process quite upsetting as I felt I'd already done the hard work but I so underestimated the 3rd stage. So all in all yeah it was a very painful experience but I got the birth I wanted. Not medicalized like my first labour. No drugs,no cannulas etc and I have a beautiful baby for all the hard work. No stitches or tears so allowed home after few hours so only in hospital in daylight hours. So yeah it went really well and water births are so much nicer than laying on a bed etc. Here's a picture of my boy.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Brandi, Sassy and Isaac.....

Glad to hear you are all recovering nicely....


----------



## tooth_fairy

How many are still waiting for their July babies?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

When we've all had them, do you ladies want to stay here or start a new Jelly Bean parenting group in Parenting Journals? Posting it there stops the public from seeing it. Only BnB members can see it.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Baby Edward
 



Attached Files:







20140724_082840-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> When we've all had them, do you ladies want to stay here or start a new Jelly Bean parenting group in Parenting Journals? Posting it there stops the public from seeing it. Only BnB members can see it.

I was wondering this myself. I think it wouls be nice to start a parenting group.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's adorable, Isaac!!


----------



## michelle8733

Well Scarlett Grace has finally arrived. I haven't had a chance to post on here since she was born as we've been so occupied by her. We just came home yesterday from the hospital. I was induced at 10pm on Saturday night and she was finally born on 7-21-14 at 2:11am Monday morning, so it took a little over a day. She was 8 lbs. and 1 oz. which surprised us because her ultrasound the week before estimated her to be 6 lbs. 14 oz. and she's always measured small through out the whole pregnancy. And she was just over 19 inches long. The whole experience was rather painless besides about 2 hours worth of contractions at the end when my epidural wore off on my left side. She came out after about 40 minutes of pushing. She has been such an amazing baby so far and I never knew how much I could love someone until now. Here's a few pics of her...
 



Attached Files:







scarlett2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10









scarlett1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gorgeous, Michelle!!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Absolutely adorable Michelle!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations everyone! Brandi I cried my eyes out for you, well done mama :kiss:

We are in Reflux Hell at the moment. I'm hoping that once I'm off my antibiotics he'llbe a bit more settled.


----------



## leash27

Ella Grace made her entrance to the world on 22nd July via ELCS and weighed a chunky 9lbs! We are absolutely in love and she has been a total angel since we came home from hospital!

Breastfeeding started off really well but she seems to be losing interest today and has only fed for 5-10 mins at a time. The midwife said she has a little jaundice and the heat here has been unbearable so she seems to just want to sleep! Hoping to see midwife again tomorrow to check her over and double check she is latching correctly etc!

Congratulations to all the July Jelly Beans and wishing lots of luck to those yet to arrive!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Leash!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Leash!


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats to all the ladies who've had their babies! We are home and I'm sooo glad. Our first night wasn't so bad. He's finally had a bowel movement, it had been almost 2 days. He still has trouble latching, not sure if it's my nipples or he's lazy. I've been using a shield all day but would like to stop soon. Still don't think my milk has come in as I haven't had any signs of it like last time.....tho I wonder if having implants will make it all different. I did pump earlier but only managed an ounce from each after 20 mins ... I so hope things will improve with breastfeeding.


----------



## tymeg

Shame Sassy, I feel for you.

I have too much milk again, poor Teagan gets a face full every time I feed, nurse told me to express before feeding her, because she is becoming colic because she is drinking to fast making air bubbles in her tummy.

She wont stop drinking though, my nipples are raw and sore, have been putting on nipple cream.

She wakes up now 4 times a night, I feel like a complete zombie, 

This working from home, being a housewife, looking after 2 dogs and a baby is really hard work, but I am enjoying it to the fullest.

I wish that I had some help sometimes, and feel a bit jealous of the other ladies, who have their mothers, helping them etc.

On the bright side, Teagan will be a month tomorrow.... It has gone to quick...


----------



## michelle8733

SassyGee said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who've had their babies! We are home and I'm sooo glad. Our first night wasn't so bad. He's finally had a bowel movement, it had been almost 2 days. He still has trouble latching, not sure if it's my nipples or he's lazy. I've been using a shield all day but would like to stop soon. Still don't think my milk has come in as I haven't had any signs of it like last time.....tho I wonder if having implants will make it all different. I did pump earlier but only managed an ounce from each after 20 mins ... I so hope things will improve with breastfeeding.

Sassy, I have implants as well and had no signs of my milk coming in. It finally came in the day before yesterday, so it took about 3 days after she was born for it to come in. I felt like I was starving her those first few days since I was just producing small amounts of colostrum so we've been supplementing with formula. But now I have a good amount of milk that I pump everyday. So just be patient and I'm sure it'll come in any time now. From what every doctor I've had has told me, implants shouldn't affect breastfeeding or milk production at all.


----------



## Tulip

Sassy :hugs: We've had no weight gain in 48hrs but 80g in the previous 48hrs, so no idea what's going on here but somehow linked to his reflux. Next check Tuesday and if no gain then we'll be more likely to get ranitidine (zantac) from the doc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's the Parenting thread, ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post33332481


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Here's the Parenting thread, ladies
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post33332481

Thanks for making this Brandi! Hopefully my princess makes her appearance, based on ovulation I am officially over due but based on docs EDD is the 30th so hoping she makes her appearance soon!! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, tooth! Not too much longer now!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks Brandi, last week the doc he said the way things look she should be here by next week( this week) hoping it's true. I didn't ask him how much I was effaced but was 2 cm dilated.


----------



## tooth_fairy

tooth_fairy said:


> Thanks Brandi, last week the doc he said the way things look she should be here by next week( this week) hoping it's true. I didn't ask him how much I was effaced but was 2 cm dilated.i feel she is still high and doc said she hasn't engaged either.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks Brandi, last week the doc he said the way things look she should be here by next week( this week) hoping it's true. I didn't ask him how much I was effaced but was 2 cm dilated.i feel she is still high and doc said she hasn't engaged either.


----------



## michelle8733

Quick question ladies...how much blood and for how long did you bleed after you gave birth? I'm soaking through a super absorbent pad about every 3 hours or so and it's been six days. It has lightened a little since her birth but not much over the past few days. I'm also on iron pills my doctor put me on for the next three weeks since I apparently lost quite a bit of blood during delivery but my doctor briefly mentioned it and didn't seem concerned about it at all. Is this normal? :shrug:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Ladies, quick question. I am having random pain that comes and goes in my lower belly and butt and my right leg I couldn't walk. Could this be a sign of labor or should I wait it out?


----------



## krissie328

Michelle my bleeding was unusual and virtually nonexistent. I was able to wear a panty liner starting around 3 days pp. It was really strange but the doctor's nurse said it can happen.

I would recommend calling your doctor just to see what they want. I was told soaking a pad in an hour, but better to be safe. 

Good luck tooth I hope this is the early stages for you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tooth-I would wait until they become more intense and start to take your breath away! Towards the end I was having lots of bh which were uncomfortable but with labour pains it was much much stronger and painful! Hope this is it for you hun sounds promising! 

Michelle- I'm 6 days pp also and I'm still bleeding quite a bit especially when nursing! Are you nursing? Changing pad every 3 hours sounds ok but it won't hurt to ask for advice. Mine isn't constant either it stops and starts. Down to just normal regular pads now. 

Congratulations leash! 
Brandi- hope you and asher are doing well


----------



## michelle8733

IsaacRalph said:


> Michelle- I'm 6 days pp also and I'm still bleeding quite a bit especially when nursing! Are you nursing? Changing pad every 3 hours sounds ok but it won't hurt to ask for advice. Mine isn't constant either it stops and starts. Down to just normal regular pads now.
> 
> l

I noticed mine mostly leaks when I'm moving around a lot or using the bathroom. And yes, I am pumping my milk. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one because nobody ever mentioned to me how much bleeding happens afterwards...I'm new to all of this lol. :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mine Has eased off a bit now but I'd say soaking a pad in 3 hours is probably about right? Mine also happens more when I move around, or get up from sitting for long periods. Xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks ladies, I decided to hold off and now they went away :( have an appointment on Wednesday so well see what the doc says!


----------



## tymeg

Michelle, I am a month post c section, 

I am still wearing pads every day,as mine comes and goes all day long.

But I bled non stop for 3 weeks, heavy, had to wear maternity pads, and some times 2 at a time. Gynae said it was normal and could last up to 6 weeks.

So far today there has been nothing, Im hoping Im done now, but it surprises me.

for 2nd, 3rd and 4th times moms, How long after you had your babies, did you start dtd?

Also, am I allowed in the new group, seeing that Teagan came earlier than July?

Hope all you mommies are doing well.

Tooth, good luck cant wait to see your princess... Who will be with you when you go into labor?

Brandi have you and Asher been released from hospital already?

Teagan is officially a month old again....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, we were released on Friday, came home Saturday. And of course you can be in the group. You're still a Jelly Bean!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Tymeg,

I can't wait for her to arrive, my mom will be there with me. Doc said they only wait a week after being over due to induce so it would be August 6th or that weekend but DH won't be able to make it he has a conference to attend :( hoping I won't be have to be induced. 

How are you and the little one doing?


----------



## tymeg

I am enjoying Motherhood, BUT it is very hard at times.....

I feel a bit overwhelmed sometimes, and then feel like I can just burst into tears, but I guess its all part of it.

I now understand why all 1st time mom's need help the 1st few weeks, I didnt have that, and I wish I did....

Little Miss is growing so nicely... 

I hope you have your little princess this week still.....


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you Tymeg, hoping they will do a sweep or something tomorrow as I am technically going to be overdue based on both EDD! So frustrating :(


----------



## krissie328

tooth_fairy said:


> Thank you Tymeg, hoping they will do a sweep or something tomorrow as I am technically going to be overdue based on both EDD! So frustrating :(

Can't wait to hear your announcement!! Do we have anyone else still waiting on their lo?


----------



## tooth_fairy

So I guess my apt was today not tomorrow lol anyways last week I was 2 cm dilated but today I was 1 cm dilated and baby is between 0 and -1 station. I asked if I could be induced Friday since DH lives out of state but he said I am currently uninducible. If it looked like I was inducible, he would of allowed it. Looks like I am having a August baby!!


----------



## michelle8733

tooth_fairy said:


> So I guess my apt was today not tomorrow lol anyways last week I was 2 cm dilated but today I was 1 cm dilated and baby is between 0 and -1 station. I asked if I could be induced Friday since DH lives out of state but he said I am currently uninducible. If it looked like I was inducible, he would of allowed it. Looks like I am having a August baby!!

Just curious why did he say you were uninducable? I was induced at 1cm.


----------



## tooth_fairy

michelle8733 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> So I guess my apt was today not tomorrow lol anyways last week I was 2 cm dilated but today I was 1 cm dilated and baby is between 0 and -1 station. I asked if I could be induced Friday since DH lives out of state but he said I am currently uninducible. If it looked like I was inducible, he would of allowed it. Looks like I am having a August baby!!
> 
> Just curious why did he say you were uninducable? I was induced at 1cm.Click to expand...

I'm not certain Michelle, do you know how much you were effaced? I asked him how much I was last week he said none but i forgot to ask him about today :(


----------



## pooch

I thought the point of being induced was because you werent going into labor on your own? Sorry your dr said no tooth! So frustrating.


----------



## michelle8733

tooth_fairy said:


> michelle8733 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> So I guess my apt was today not tomorrow lol anyways last week I was 2 cm dilated but today I was 1 cm dilated and baby is between 0 and -1 station. I asked if I could be induced Friday since DH lives out of state but he said I am currently uninducible. If it looked like I was inducible, he would of allowed it. Looks like I am having a August baby!!
> 
> Just curious why did he say you were uninducable? I was induced at 1cm.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not certain Michelle, do you know how much you were effaced? I asked him how much I was last week he said none but i forgot to ask him about today :(Click to expand...


I was 50% effaced, but my cervix just wasn't dilating anymore. Even during the induction, it took about a full day for my cervix to dilate past 3cm., then after that it went by rather quickly. But I agree with Pooch, I thought that was the point of induction. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

My doctor said if you aren't favorable to induction you are at an increased rate for csection.

The factors she used were dilation, effacement, and I think cervical placement/softness.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks ladies, I go in Friday again so well see what he has to say. Hoping things start moving along. Just getting a pedicure done at the moment :) if she doesn't show up by next Wednesday they will most likely induce on August 8th :)


----------



## michelle8733

Let us know how it goes. On the bright side, at least you know you'll only have a week at most before you have your little one! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck tooth! Hope you get good news on Friday. There's a girl's journal on here that I followed and she was told two days before her due date that she had no dilation, no effacement, nothing...not to expect to go into labour on her own, and she ended up going into labour on her own the day after her due date. So it does happen!


----------



## tooth_fairy

michelle8733 said:


> Let us know how it goes. On the bright side, at least you know you'll only have a week at most before you have your little one! :thumbup:

Yea, that's true Michelle. I guess at least I'll have a date to focus on and know that she will truly be here by then. 

Thanks Brandi, that sounds hopeful never know. I keep getting my hopes up every time I have an apt. and then feel letdown after wards so I guess I am not expecting anything tomorrow. 

DH said that he will cancel his trip to Texas for the conference if she doesn't show up until then. 

Hope all of you and your little ones are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## pooch

With my first i had nothing and cervix was high, etc. and water broke that night. Just to second what brandi said!


----------



## tooth_fairy

pooch said:


> With my first i had nothing and cervix was high, etc. and water broke that night. Just to second what brandi said!

Thanks Pooch, makes me feel a little better :D


----------



## tooth_fairy

Update ladies: so just got back from the doc 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced and baby still quite posterior. Induction scheduled for Thursday August 7th. For those of you that were induced, how long usually after being induced baby usually make an appearance?


----------



## JackJack82

Tooth.

I started my induction at 7:45 and Andrew arrived at 12:48.
I've always had fast labors though. First was 4 1/2, second was 3 1\2. 
My doctor started my pitocin really low and kept raising it every hour. They didn't want me going past noon/one with him due to raised heart rate and blood pressure. They had me at like 14 right before delivery which I guess is pretty high. So that all plays in factor. 

If you do have to be induced I hope yours goes quickly and smooth. Hopefully she will still decide to come on her own before than. Good luck!


----------



## Frustrated1

I was started on the drip at 10.15am and delivered at 6.33pm. They started me on 2ml/hr and raised it by 2ml\hr every 30 mins. I also ended up on 14ml/hr. Contractions were very intense from 1.30 pm onwards. Active labour started at 11.15am, so lasted 7hrs 18 mins in total. I was 3cm dilated and 80% effaced when we started. Over here in the UK they look for 0.5cm dilation per hour so according to that I was quicker than they expected for a first baby.


----------



## michelle8733

I was 1cm and 50% effaced...my induction from start to finish took 28 hours but the first night they just had me on the lowest dosage of pitocin and the following morning they started to increase it every so often. I think what took so long was for some reason my cervix just didn't want to dilate past 3cm. That took forever, but once it went past 3, it happened really quickly, like in 4 hours or so. Once I was ready to push, she was out within 40 minutes. I also got an epidural early on before the pain got too bad from contractions, which I'd highly recommend. It made the whole experience so much better and smoother. The whole process wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you for sharing your experiences ladies, they want me to be at the hospital at 7 am on Thursday so just trying to get ideas from you ladies as DH won't be able to make it to the hospital until 2 pm.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Ladies sorry one last question: When you were induced had your baby dropped? My stubborn princess is still quite high (posterior). Thanks ahead of time :D


----------



## Linnypops

I think if you're dilated already you have a good chance of it being successful. I ended in EMCS with my induction but I was not dilated really hen i went in and it took 2 days to get to 3cm....and i never went past that! :(


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks Linny,

On Friday I was 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced, really hoping the induction will be successful. Have an apt soon so well see what it looks like at that point!


----------



## michelle8733

I'm betting it'll be successful if you're already 2cm and 50% effaced. My baby was low but wasn't all the way down til we started upping the amount of pitosin. It helped her drop all the way down and the last few hours I could feel her head pressing down there. It's a weird feeling to say the least lol.

Good luck and keep us updated! :thumbup:


----------



## tooth_fairy

I sure hope so, I just had my appointment and he said 2-3 cm dilated 50% effacement and we will be inducing on Thursday. Now that the time is approaching, I'm so scared :(

Almost forgot he did a stretch & sweep as well, he said everything looks very favorable :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww good luck, tooth. Looking forward to you coming over!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hello ladies its been awhile. How many are left?

Have we started a new page??


----------



## michelle8733

tooth_fairy said:


> I sure hope so, I just had my appointment and he said 2-3 cm dilated 50% effacement and we will be inducing on Thursday. Now that the time is approaching, I'm so scared :(
> 
> Almost forgot he did a stretch & sweep as well, he said everything looks very favorable :D

That's exciting news! I bet since you're already 2-3cm your induction won't take long. I was nervous and scared too the days before my induction date, but it really wasn't that bad at all. My only advice is just try to get as much rest as you can before! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I second trying to get some rest today. I was super tired the day I was induced. I was basically up 40 hours before I got some sleep.


----------



## pooch

Good luck tooth!!! If you can go without an epidural i would recommend it-i think it makes the process go faster!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck tooth! X Yes can somebody post link for new page please


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...g-july-jelly-beans-2014-a-5.html#post33419339


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you ladies, been having lots of cramping, a backache and losing my plug since the sweep yesterday. I'm going to hold off on getting the epidural as long as I can, I've had a few family members who have mentioned having back problems after.
I'm just excited that DH will be there :)


----------



## JackJack82

Good Luck Tooth..

Cant wait to see pics of the little princess.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies!! 

Well baby Ava made her arrival at 2:30 am today. We are both doing well, I got induced on Thursday but dilation was not progressing even with the highest dose of Pitocin so doc said well stop it and try again later and it worked! Pushed for an hour and we have our little princess. Had some tearing so got some sutures, not very fun. 

Hope everyone is doing well &#128536;


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations honey, bet she's gorgeous!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Tooth! That's one of my favourite names


----------



## tymeg

Congrats tooth. Welcome little ava.....
so glad hubby was there with you.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats tooth :) xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you ladies, sorry been so busy with peanut so couldn't reply. We came home today but prior to leaving they told us her bilirubin is a little on the high side so have to take her back tomorrow for lab work :(


----------



## Tulip

Try and keep her by the window as much as possible in the meantime to break it down as much as possible. And don't worry, a bit of jaundice is very very common - Rowan'a eased off rapidly on exposure to natural light xx


----------



## tymeg

Hey tooth, 

dont worry to much, teagan also had the same thing when we left hospital, her levels went from 67 to 224 in 24 hours, and continued rising over a period of 3 days till it was 290, and then it started coming down.

They told me to feed her as much as possible, because the more she feeds the more she will pass fluids and make bowel movements, and the jaundice will go away.

Also as Tulip said, lay her on the bed or in the cot by the window with just a diaper on, natural sunlight is very good for them.


----------



## pooch

tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Well baby Ava made her arrival at 2:30 am today. We are both doing well, I got induced on Thursday but dilation was not progressing even with the highest dose of Pitocin so doc said well stop it and try again later and it worked! Pushed for an hour and we have our little princess. Had some tearing so got some sutures, not very fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well &#128536;

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you everyone :)

Did anyone else have trouble with milk supply. I'm so worried I have only been bottle feeding which is not what I wanted. Anyone have any tips to have milk come in?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fenugreek. And feed her first, then pump a few minutes after. It'll help build your supply. Your baby is much better at getting milk than a pump is, so also pumping and judging your supply on how much you pumped is inaccurate.


----------



## pooch

tooth_fairy said:


> Thank you everyone :)
> 
> Did anyone else have trouble with milk supply. I'm so worried I have only been bottle feeding which is not what I wanted. Anyone have any tips to have milk come in?

Mine took a few days but what you have is enough-baby stomachs are very small at first!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

The colostrum is definitely enough but was something I was concerned about when I had my first. I ended up introducing a bottle also but he ended up not being able to latch to the breast so I expressed breast milk then changed to formula. With Edward I just trusted that it was enough and that's it normal for them to be on the breast constantly the first few days and then on day 3-4 massive amounts came in which he filled his face on. X


----------



## callypygous

Congrats everyone on your gorgeous bundles :) I wish there was a way we could get all their pics on one wall so I could admire them all xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Cally!!!

We're over here now!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...g-july-jelly-beans-2014-a-8.html#post33484047


----------

